# What is the worst drug to have withdrawals from?



## Aiko-Aiko

Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything. 

     I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions


----------



## j0nj0n

I've only experienced heroin WD. All of it is horrible.  The physical first then the psychological. About the second day I'm puking, shitting,pissing every five minutes. My whole body hurts. Your skin feels like it's crawling. Sneezing and yawning all the time. I'm cold...i'm hot, i don't know what i am. I've got goose bumps and its 90 degrees outside. I get like restless arms and legs. My arms annoy me the most, feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something. I'll just punch my head board and such. You can't sleep and when you do it's only for like 20 mins. And it just gets worse till about the 4th or 5th day. 

After you go through WD, I'll be fine for days or maybe a month or so. Then I start thinkin about how good it was. The extreme rush from shooting. Then i get all anxious and wanna do it just ONE more time. With my experience it's never just one more time. The only way I've stopped was ending up in jail a few times.Then once i got on methadone but then i messed up probation and ended up in jail again and had to detox from methadone in jail which really sucked. And for some reason i never thought about detox till my probation officer said something about it and right away i got myself into one.

Heroin addiction and withdrawal in a total bitch


----------



## Aiko-Aiko

Thanks j0nj0n. I kind of figured that it would be a tie between meth or heroin, but I hope you are now clean from it or using responsibly.

Aiko-Aiko


----------



## Acid Eiffel

my worst wd was from Ritalin. granted it is pretty low on the WD totem pole but the psychological effects were devastating. think attention deficit x50. i literally couldn't move, i was so incapacitated


----------



## the_ketaman

^^Fuck I didnt think ithat post was so long ...thats to my other post(not you acid eiffel  ).


Ritalin WD's can suck too, but theyre all psychological. I went absolutely insane/mental for a month after my first ritalin binge(although tequila/port/other messy drink were involved too), was getting into fights and always being aggressive. Ended up punching my best friend in the whole world smack in the jaw and had a stupid reason for it, about 5 seconds after I did it I was so apologetic and just wanted to die, but the reality is that he cant forget being punched in the face in 2 seconds so I had to leave. Ended up being an awesome night when we went somewhere else but I wont ever live that down and while he is still my best mate, I will never feel like I deserve an accepted apology. Im usually so placid and probably the last person anyone would think to have a fight, but some drugs just give me split personality or some shit.

Now that I think about it rits suck, its almost like when I take them fights find me. I just thought of like 3 other fights caused by ritalin, I guess nowonder people compare ritalin to coke, maybe its the self centered enlarged ego thing, although the euphoria is nothing alike.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

*Benzodiazepines*. I've been prescribed them for 10 years. Only twice was I able to taper completely off them. When using so long, the withdrawals never go away. (for at least 1.5 years from what I've read) The withdrawals from just tapering are tough enough and when finally off of them I had anxiety so bad that I'd have reality breaks where I couldn't tell if I were alive or dead, sort of like dissociation...but in a bad way. 

About 4 years ago I was able to stay off Clonazepam (from an initial 6mg prescribed daily dose + recreational dosages obtained from doctor shopping or other dealers who'd trade) for 2 months and I never felt so awful in my life...this was after 6 months of tapering also. My hands never EVER were steady, I'd twitch all the time, have mild spasms every couple hours, body would just "jump" every now and again, sharp pains like electricity shooting through the body, out of nowhere I'd get flashes of cold sweat, impossible to get more than four hours of sleep without Ambien, incredible muscle tension and pain (the toughest of the symptoms) and I was ALWAYS stressed out. 

So I decided to go back onto benzodiazepines again, this time around with Alprazolam. Eventually I needed two doctors prescribing me them because my initial doctor wouldn't go above 4mg daily. I needed more because my tolerance had risen through recreational use. So I was taking 8mg Alprazolam daily for a few years and just 6 months ago I attempted again but tapering process was obviously too quick because I suffered a seizure. Now I'm back on Clonazepam. I'm only taking 3mg/daily though and have no plans of increasing the dose. My intention is just to feel normal. I've given up trying to get off them and accepted the fact that I'll be on them for the rest of my life.

The shitty part of all this...I was only 15 years old when prescribed them and the reason I was put on them was just for mild anxiety but the doctor never bothered to take me off them, nor did he educate the addiction potential. Fuck it. Thats life.


----------



## GenericMind

I've gone through serious Opiate withdrawal several times and it never came close to comparing to when I went through Benzo withdrawal from Xanax. It was by far the worst drug-related experience of my life.


----------



## Darkness2Light

Methadone is nasty stuff.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Benzos, then meth.


----------



## itsjustme

Heroin. Withdrawal from my longest habit was in jail, which was pretty tough. 

But with the right meds, food, comfort, etc, the w/d is not as terrible as it's made out to be. You can't die from opiate w/d unless you have concurrent health problems.

Supposedly benzo/alcohol w/d is the worst (potentially fatal) but i don't plan to go there.

There was no "withdrawal" associated with meth, for me. It was actually a relief to come off meth. You sleep a lot, eat a lot, and you're tired. It's not much.


----------



## Rexeh

Ritalin was the worst for me, 8 days of intense withdrawal because stupid me decided not to taper off but go cold turkey from a 2.5 year habit. I was insufflating 100+ mg every day near the end of my usage. I'm back on them now again tho since it works great for my ADHD. 

Basically all the w/d symptoms you could have, Restless Leg Syndrome, sweating, unable to do anything except lying in bed waiting for it to stop, eating handfuls of loperamide etc.

It was hellish for 8 days, the feeling of wanting to jump out of your skin and the fiending was just plain crap, I now know what "kicking the habit" really is though


----------



## DudeImnotDAVE

Opiate wds sucked for me, esp. the first time.

I hate hearing that bezo wd is that bad- been on xanax .5-1 mg 3x day for a month now, prescribed. I dont usually take quite that much, but i have to take it daily.

I don't want to withdraw.


----------



## iluvtwinks

if we are counting tobacco as a drug then smokes for me. i am content  with still smoking but i am tired of everyone to tell me to stop.
so tobacco gets my vote.


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ What... but you haven't had WD from it yet though?


----------



## BiggDirty01

I had always heard about benzo w/d and until I had gone thru sudden wd's from stopping Lyrica, which one can argue is or is not a benzo, I experienced what everyone describes as the classic, tell-tale benzo like wd's. My head was foggy, I was unable to find motivation and energy to do anything, and mood was generally very down.

I found this to be far worse than the physical monster that is Opiate WD. To me that is 14 days of physical warfare, followed by 2 months of boredom. But the lyrica/benzo-like withdrawal easily took the cake.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just recently withdrew from a poppy pod , IV heroin and xanax ( 6 mg a day ) habit . I Havent used in 35 days and I still dont feel right . Mostly just stomach issues and stuff still . But the first 20 - 25 days were a nightmare non stop puking , insomnia , RLS  pretty much every horrible thing i can imagine . And the way benzo withdrawl amplifys light and sound is just unbearable . Im just glad its all over , I feel so much better now and im no longer addicted to any drugs.


----------



## Too many doses

IME methadone WD was the worst ,lasted 3 weeks instead of the 1 week it took to get off heroin, kind of counter productive in my mind.


----------



## QuasiStoned

I hate thinking about withdrawals really...

Well, I've withdrawn from poppy pods once after using for like 10 - 14 days...
Basically I forced myself to take a break by not ordering any more pods.  I don't think I realized what I was getting myself into really.  I think I stopped on like a Wed or THurs, was in full withdrawal by the weekend with no real relief in sight.  On the next business day I ordered more because I was getting scared and just wanted the hellish feeling to end.

By Tuesday I was actually feeling better though.  Unfortunately the pods came Wednesday and I've been back on 'em for the last month.

The withdrawals were constant yawning, having to constantly move around and stretch my arms all the time; Complete inability to sleep for most of the night, I'd be lucky for 3 or 4 hours of sleep.  I still allow myself to withdrawal a little bit between my doses of tea.  They really suck.


----------



## Tsukasa

Worst one drug? Tramadol. I've wd'd from it before and it was hell. It's like wd from an SNRI and methadone..


----------



## brianxymox

BiggDirty01 said:
			
		

> I had always heard about benzo w/d and until I had gone thru sudden wd's from stopping Lyrica, which one can argue is or is not a benzo, I experienced what everyone describes as the classic, tell-tale benzo like wd's. My head was foggy, I was unable to find motivation and energy to do anything, and mood was generally very down.
> 
> I found this to be far worse than the physical monster that is Opiate WD. To me that is 14 days of physical warfare, followed by 2 months of boredom. But the lyrica/benzo-like withdrawal easily took the cake.




This is what I experience, after three or four days of binging on it, even. I get so motherfucking depressed. I would never classify it as bad as opiate withdrawal, ever... but it's not fun.


----------



## specialrelativity

Opiates...


----------



## specialrelativity

MDA=Adam, by the way...


----------



## chemykl

Heroin/Methadone, for sure. Alcohol/Benzo WD's can be life threatening but there are alot of very effective medications to gradually take you off it wiht very mild discomfort. Opiates on the other hand always have agonizing WD's even with bupe or the like. At least for me any way.


----------



## bigdaddy123

*1*

oxycontin for me.I have talked to many people about this topic,and they all agreed it was benzos.[these guys are herion addicts also]


----------



## opiatekrzy

the worst drugs to have withdrawls from which can be life threatneing are: alcohol, barbiturates, and lastly benzodiazepines. (physical w/d)

as far as mental for me personally, heroin, them w/d suck...oh yeah and excessive amphetamine use following a crash with a combo of sleep deprivation and malnutirition not eating for days. i go crazy curling my toes in a fetal position just craving for a fix (mentally)


but physically the worst, known facts i put at the top, for physical w/d


----------



## NoExpert

H would be the worst. I felt like I'd aged 40 years in 1 day! Restless leg syndrome(which I've never had),  I had restless 'body' syndrome! terrible, uncontrollable diarrhea.... Tired, but cant sleep for more than 1/2 hour at a time.
Body pains, major depression! No energy! Didn't want to move at all, all my muscles and joints ached if I walked around! This lasted 5 days in Detox, and the 6th day felt just as bad as the 2nd, so I borrowed money, and bought more H! After doing 1/2 bag, All the bad stuff listed above completely disappeared, and within 10 minutes, I was completely happy and comfortable! It was then that I realized Methadone was my only option to get off it.... I simply couldn't deal with H withdraw for days on end!


----------



## nukka

Opiate withdrawal is the only thing I've been through. W/Ding from H definitely sucks...but I think oxy actually had more bad symptoms. 



			
				NoExpert said:
			
		

> H would be the worst. I felt like I'd aged 40 years in 1 day! Restless leg syndrome(which I've never had),  I had restless 'body' syndrome! terrible, uncontrollable diarrhea.... Tired, but cant sleep for more than 1/2 hour at a time.
> Body pains, major depression! No energy! Didn't want to move at all, all my muscles and joints ached if I walked around! This lasted 5 days in Detox, and the 6th day felt just as bad as the 2nd, so I borrowed money, and bought more H! After doing 1/2 bag, All the bad stuff listed above completely disappeared, and within 10 minutes, I was completely happy and comfortable! It was then that I realized Methadone was my only option to get off it.... I simply couldn't deal with H withdraw for days on end!



Seems like kind of a rash decision but you know yourself better than me. But IMO you should've held out a couple more days, you were almost past the physical W/Ds if that is the only reason you want to go on methadone. Its usually the psychological shit that gets people. The cravings that hit after the bad physical w/ds subside..


----------



## OCbangalot

*Going through oxy withdrawal right now.*

I'd have to say its a toss up between oxy and dilaudid. Both of these have some very nasty anxiety. I shoot up between 3 and 5 Oxy 80s a day or 5-7 8mg dillys if I can't get the Oxy. I am going to attempt to quit for good after I finish this last shot of Oxy. One last 80mg. I just love that green pill. All week long, I have been cutting down. I've even skipped a few days. I have to do this while at work. It is horrible but I have no choice. I have to get my bills caught up. The Oxy makes me not pay bills or pay them late. I'm finally just tired of this life style. I can't say that I wont ever do them again but I'm going at least a year this time. The longest time that I have been clean is 3 weeks in the last year. I have also had some 1 week breaks. I have also been through Benzo withdrawal after I used xanax to get off of oxy. I took 4mg a day (two bars) for 3 weeks and then stopped. The withdrawals lasted for about a week. Benzo withdrawals are bad. The seizure risk is probably the scariest part. But to answer the question: Dilaudid - intense anxiety plus all of the rest of the symptoms. Oxy - extreme restlessness and depression. Xanax - worse than you can imagine. I really hate not sleeping. When you come off of opiates or benzos, you can forget about sleep for at least a week.


----------



## Dxmmonster

I havent been addicted to many drugs so I cant say for sure. But the one drug Iv been physically and psychologically addicted to was Tramadol, and the wds SUCKED.

the first 4 days were typical opiate wd symptoms, just driving me crazy. only got like 5 hours of sleep in 3 days.
the physical wds were nothing compared to the psychological wds. I constantly had mood swings, had no motivation and got suicidal. the depression lasted about a couple of months and then I got back to normal.
but after a 2 year 400mg a day habbit, the cravings never really go away.

after reading all the stories on benzo wds, Id have to say they are the worst to wd from.
opiate wd is painful but benzos are just plain evil.


----------



## eon_blue

Personally (from what I've experienced), heroin withdrawals. 

From what I've seen/heard, it's gotta be benzo withdrawals.


----------



## putana

Withdrawing from oxy's, the worst part I remember being was the complete restlessness.  Some insomnia but not too bad.  Heroin has been by far the worst for me.  No sleep for days and nights on end.  Nausea and stomach problems, no appetite.  Severe depression.  Can't sleep, can't eat, can barely move.  Body aches, especially the back, so bad you can't describe them.  I don't know what's worse, the physical symptoms or the psychological ones.  
Years ago when I was doing coke nearly every day, I remember an intense craving for it when I couldn't get it, but no real withdrawals.

One question, and someone mentioned it earlier in the thread...  I've been told that benzos and alcohol are the only drugs that can directly relate to you dying withdrawing fom them.  True or no???

Back to the dope.  I got my hands on a good amount of suboxone earlier in the week along with some klonopin.  Tried weening myself off the dope a little bit this week.  Gonna give cleaning up another shot starting this weekend.  I'm dreading it just thinking about it but I gotta take some time off and get straightened out for a bit.


----------



## punkftl

oxycodone....the worst drug ever!!!!  i was on 120mgs. of oxycodone for over a year and if i missed a dose by just 20 minutes, i would get violently ill..i am now on methadone and it saved my life
and i use to inject crystal meth into my arms almost everyday...i quit that with no problem..
i just wish that doctors would advise patients how bad the physical dependence can be...and that if there is a problem with that patient, that they can go to the doctor to receive methadone treatment or some other kind of treatment.
before i started taking oxys, i never in a million years would have imagined how mentally and physically addicting opiate drugs can be


----------



## NW-baltiland

Methadone for opiates and though I have never WD'd from benzos or barb's I'm sure it's hell.
Oh my methadone W/D's were still going strong 3 weeks in, then I went back cause I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## RainingDownOxy

opiates are my number 1 by far!!--sadly... then it would be xanax and kolonipin.


----------



## Marijuanster

my worst wd was from ativan and xanax


----------



## dankstersauce

heroin withdrawal i pretty bad.  but IME it's over pretty quick, or at least for me after day 3 or 4 I start to feel noticeably better.  My use with heroin was semi inconsistent, meaning I'd use every day if i could afford it, but occasionally I'd be broke.  daily use of heroin, being high all day every day and then quitting cold turkey must be pretty insane.

klonopin withdrawal was almost worse than heroin withdrawal (possibly even worse).  The initial withdrawal didn't seem as intense as heroin but the thing about klonopin withdrawal is that it takes for-fucking-ever to start feeling better. 

I swear it took at least 3 weeks to feel any real improvement.  So IMO benzo withdrawal is probably worse, simply because it takes so damn long before you feel any better at all.  And I was only using daily for about 5 months at most.

I was using about 6-10mgs a day of klonopin btw.
Opiates and benzos are the only drugs i've had hardcore withdrawals from and i'd say klonopin is probably worse than heroin to withdrawal from (depending on your dose of course).


----------



## eon_blue

putana said:
			
		

> One question, and someone mentioned it earlier in the thread...  I've been told that benzos and alcohol are the only drugs that can directly relate to you dying withdrawing fom them.  True or no???



Yep. When you withdrawal from benzos, barbituates, alcohol (anything that acts on GABA receptors), you're seizure threshold is MASSIVELY lowered. You're pretty much guaranteed a seizure if you don't taper correctly and depending on how bad the w/ds are, the seizure can be fatal.


----------



## xxkcxx

For me the worst part of H withdrawal is the restless legs.  I can handle every part of it, even the vomitting and nausea, but not those restless legs.  I just pace back and forth for hours because I can't sit or lay down longer than 30 seconds.  I've paced from 9 pm to 4 am straight once.


----------



## LiLc

Benzo withdrawal is by far the worst withdrawal compared to any other drug out there.

I've been threw it wayyyy too many times


----------



## michaelohh

my worst withdrawal? cocaine.

nothing compared to heroin, meth, or other opiates i know, but coke is the only thing i've had to 'withdraw' from, besides paxil.


----------



## nukka

wtf is cocaine withdrawal


----------



## tranzgression

Benzos.

I've been addicted to benzo's for about 8 yrs now. I've never been able to kick the addiction. The withdrawl is like being tortured non-stop. I was able to taper down to almost being off but the withdrawl was so horrible I said fuck it and went back. Right now I'm down to taking 2 mg every 6 hrs (8mg/day ativan). It sucks. And your always doing the math in your head as to when to pop the next pill so you dont wait too long and get sick (or a seizure).


----------



## TheTwighlight

Benzos are fucking terrible to come off of. For me, specifically Klonopin. I was prescribed it for 4 1/2 years, 16mg a day. I was really scared that I was going to die when I came off of cold turkey. I was crying out to God or whoever would take it away, I thought I was completely brain-fried and would never be able to have a job or be in public again. I was hallucinating the sound of people around me, and I'd see shadows and shadow people around, and sometimes I don't even know if it was real. I can't describe how much I was sweating, but I was cold all the time, and shaking. I lost conciousness quite a few times for about 3 - 4 weeks. It was the worst thing I've ever been through in my life.

Also, I am permanently addicted to benzos now, I think about them every day, even though I rarely take them anymore. I crave them, it sucks. Just to feel normal, to feel calm.


----------



## Spurs_1882

^ That sounds like my idea of hell. If untreated, the worst withdrawals are alcohol, benzos, barbs etc. Funnily enough, doctors say that alcohol withdrawal is painless if you detox properly- this is complete bollocks! Even with benzos the DTs are fucking nasty. But obviously it's much, much nicer and safer than going cold turkey. Although I don't have personal experience of benzo WD I imagine that would be the worst of the lot simply because of the length of time it takes to recover. Coming off benzos and opiates at the same time would probably be the worst possible combination WD.


----------



## chicpoena

Alcohol. Then benzos.

Opiate withdrawal is rough, but it won't kill you.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Tramadol and fent were pretty bad for me. But, I'm finding Kratom helps a lot with the restless leg syndrome which is the worst symptom of withdrawal for me. It's like torture. Kratom doesn't make me high, i have to high a tolerance but it's kept fent w/d away, at least physically, and with a little Tramadol. But, i don't have the motivation to do anything but lay in bed and my body is getting sore from laying in bed. I'm trying to sit up for a while. Under my rib cage and stomach is sore from laying down for 3 days.

Just gotta get through one more day. Than i get my Oxy.

I usually had pods when i don't have my DOC but I ran out and didn't have money to order any. I had a small dose yesterday and that was it.

rpg


----------



## S.M.F.G

benzos by far.... only ova did it one time and comeing off was tourturous, back on tha fuckers now but am very carefull to stick to my perscribed dose, not wanting to go back there ever again


----------



## negrogesic

The withdrawal from high doses of benzos was terrible and lasted for months. GHB withdrawal was pretty nasty, and barb withdrawal was not fun either, but I had only been using barbs for 30 something days when I stopped...

Methadone and heroin withdrawal can be intense, but it is not long lasting. If I had known how tame methadone withdrawal was, I would have stopped long before I did....

I think I have done some damage to GABA receptors, because if I take an ambien tablet for one night, I will be in a light fog for about 2 days.


----------



## sunset117

okay, i know, just from seeing people that benzo withdrawls, I think, are probably the worst....

BUT, I have never been addicted/tolerant to benzos and can only talk about opiates

fentanyl is tough to withdrawl from, and u feel like shit, but oxycodone is the worst...for me, fent withdrawl is only 2 days and it isnt nearly as horrible as oxycodone, but then again my fent habit was ~5mg a day for a few months, when my oxy habit had escalated to ~320mg a day (had been taking that for over a month) but had been taking oxycontin/oxycodone for over 2 years, never going more than probbaly 2 days without it, and when i was without it i had norco/vicks/etc


----------



## TheTwighlight

I just started taking Klonopin and Tramadol again today. I am going to stick to my prescribed dose as well as I can. I never want to go through benzo withdrawl again. Tramadol has been pretty bad for me, too. Almost worse than oxy.


----------



## givememyusername

alot of you guys are forgetting alcohol


----------



## Mantis28h

givememyusername said:
			
		

> alot of you guys are forgetting alcohol




+5, alcohol WD sucks pretty hard.


----------



## gorgoroth

thereoretically?  probably inhalants
Temazepam was fucking hell, Absolute misery.
valium didn't even help the withdrawal with the obscene amount I was taking (oddly enough!), I had 2 seizures, neither damaging or fatal.
I'm on a slowww phenobarbital taper from the mazzies now (works fine)
Amphetamine withdrawal is psychological torture, IME.
IME, I'd give it to temazepam.


----------



## DJ25

gorgoroth said:
			
		

> thereoretically?  probably inhalants
> Temazepam was fucking hell, Absolute misery.
> valium didn't even help the withdrawal with the obscene amount I was taking (oddly enough!), I had 2 seizures, neither damaging or fatal.
> I'm on a slowww phenobarbital taper from the mazzies now (works fine)
> Amphetamine withdrawal is psychological torture, IME.
> IME, I'd give it to temazepam.



How much temazepam were you taking if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gorgoroth

around 200 mg at a time in the worst of it.


----------



## oldfartyoungathart

kicking opiates and benzos at the the same time ie; herion and ativan was a long few days.....so i decided not to do it anymore (kick that is)


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

Amen. I kicked Oxy, Xanax, Klonopin, meth- and dextroampetamines all at once! Can't believe I lived through that, actually.


----------



## absolutlyamazing

i withdrew from heroin a few times and just the thought of RLS is enough to keep me away from the opiates!  i love them way too much but my hatred of wd keeps me away.  not worth it for something that can ruin your life in so many ways.


----------



## benzomate

*benzo vs opioids withdrawal, which is worse*

Would you rather go through xanax withdrawal or heroin withdrawals??

I never have been addicted to any sort of opioids but to all kind of benzos but 3 days - 6 day intense pain withdrawal sounds like candies to me compared to benzo addiction. Im so full of this


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I would choose the heroin withdrawls they are severe but aren't as bad as a xanax withdrawl. The last time I withdrew from a 6mg a day habit I wanted to kill myself.That was the worst month of my entire life. For the first week of the wd's I was withdrawing from heroin too so it was a real nightmare , if yeah feel me.


----------



## Slay

opioid wd is child play when compared to benzo wd

benzo wd is much more long lasting and painful and no med can ease your condition. seizures may be fatal, specially status epilepticus may get you perma brain damaged. also it may cause acute psychotic episodes. its total hell


----------



## psychedelic nod

i woudl definetly rather withdraw from an opioid
ive done it a few times already (not a hgue habit with like 7 day withdrawal, more like 2 days of nausea and 2 more of generally feeling shitty/depressed) and its really not as bad as benzo withdrawal seems


----------



## VerbalTruist

opioid


----------



## Bomboclat

opiate and benzo


----------



## Blkstarrouge

Opioid for sure.
Benzo withdrawl is pure down in a hole shitty.


----------



## psynirvana01

i have no experience with either..but i dont find benzos very recreational at all so i'd rather go with opioids because they are actually fun


----------



## SteeleyJ

I'd rather deal with Opioid w/d no contest.


----------



## Khadijah

Please title your thread clearly so people kno wat youre asking. From the title, this looks like you are asking if benzos or opiods are better.

We got a thread for that, AND we also got a thread about the real question youre asking already. Please use the search engine before you post. This aint a new topic. I am at a public library and cant go search and merge right now, but this needs to get merged with the thread called "worst drug to withdraw from." Its redundant even tho it only deals with opiates and benzos, becuz those are included in the other thread that already exists. Like i said, searchin aint hard n it only takes a second. Do it and spare us and your fellow DC posters a *facepalm* moment by reposting shit that already been done.


----------



## v4lium

Benzo's, they do nothing to me, no high, no effects, no withdrawl .

Opiate withdrawl is pure hell.

Maybe it's a good thing I can't feel benzo's, if the w/d's are as bad as everyone say I'm sure I'd be in a world of hurt all the time considering the ease of getting them prescribed nowadays.


----------



## tresspasser

With xanax and valium,i had problems like swallowing cigarette smoke. And some obsessive handmoves. And breathing was not normal. It was quite a tight month. My left hand was numb once a while. It definitely was worst w/d i've had, after about five years of valium and 2-3 years of xanax daily. And it took a f**king long time to get normal, to normal appetite etc. I had even walking problems then.


----------



## chrisinabox

i think opioid withdrawal is pretty horrible.  the only withdrawal i have had is from heroin. 
i have done benzos hundreds of times but never often enough to gain any kind of tolerance or dependance. from what i've heard, benzodiazepine withdrawal is hell on earth.
so until i go through benzo w/d, i am gonna say major opioid withdrawal is worse.


----------



## Bomboclat

dc ---> bdd


----------



## Guilio

Tramadol - Hands down. At least for me.

That shit as awful. Holy crap. It felt like I had mono for at least a week. After that it turned into a bad flu and I didn't feel "normal" for at least a month. The worst parts, at least for me, are the sweats. I ended up shaving my head so that I could shower constantly without having damp hair.

-Guilio


----------



## Rexeh

^Yeah Tramadol is a weird drug, I have been on it for almost a full year now and am currently slowly tapering off the stuff. I am down from 400-600 mg to 200 mg daily now, however I am going to stay on this dose for awhile since depression seems to be one of the worst w/d effects from Tramadol, and I'm already depressive enough from my own, heh...

Worst drugs would be Opiates (OxyContin / MSContin / Heroin) and Benzodiazepines (Alprazolam / Clonazepam / Diazepam). Maybe Alcohol as well.

Sucks being dependant on both OxyContin and Diazepam, though  

Peace o/


----------



## hoppidi

if it was 2 months ago i would deffinetely say heroine. but experiencing the methadon withdrawal... ow mann. that's some nasty sickness. it made start using heroine again to get rid of methadone out of my system without sickness.


----------



## Behold

Benzodiazepine withdrawal is by far the worst.


----------



## snazzy_sn

Benzos.
Constant panic attacks for days on end.
Images of loved ones dying flashing before you eyes.
Physically painful as well.
No sleep.


----------



## Alpha G

I have expeirienced almost every kind except for meth .. The worst was methadone then pure opium then heroin. By far the opiates are the worst. It just hursts more than anything else.


----------



## Staj

So during benzo withdrawal, if u take a dose during the worst of it, iz it like instant releif like when ur dopesick and u take a shot and ur immediately golden? or are there residual effects even after u take a valium wen ur in wd?


----------



## vortex30

For me personally...Ketamine was hard, but then it almost killed me (mixed with Alcohol) so I was turned off for quite some time, but I still keep coming back every few months.

Nicotine is pretty hard. 1 hour ago I was saying, alright, I will start quitting right now. 15 minutes ago I bought a pack, lol.

Clonazepam I am tapering off. Benzos I would say are really the 'worst' if cold turkeyed and they've been being used for a long time at high doses, but for me it has just been 2.5 months, 0.5-1mg per day, so dropping from 1mg, 0.25mg each week, has been relatively painless, but when I tried cold turkeying about a month back it was quite bad.


----------



## mdmantpa

From what I have WD from it seems like this

Physcial:
Benzodiazepines
Alcohol
Methadone
Heroin
Crack

Psychological:
Crack
Cocaine Hcl
Benzodiazepines
Heroin

From what I've heard Meth can be quite a bitch to quit, which I can understand having been a pretty bad crack addict.  

Crack IMO has been the hardest to WD from.  It felt like a train was hitting me at full force.  Some people say there isn't much of a physical aspect of stimulant WDs, but they sure hurt to me.  Maybe my brain was just so fucked up that it was "feeling" pain.  I can deal with the 10 days in detox and the shakes and sweats and RLS and all that.  It's a week or two and then it's practically over.  But fuck, Crack had me messed up bad for a good 6 months. 
I remember day 2 off of crack, I was shaking and crying, and screaming that I just wanted to fucking die.  If my family hadn't watched over me, I probably would've killed myself just to alleviate the pain.


----------



## spray

Tsukasa said:


> Worst one drug? Tramadol. I've wd'd from it before and it was hell. It's like wd from an SNRI, opiate like oxycodone, and an SSRI.



Why does everyone always say tramadol w/d is so horrible, I was on tram for a while ranging doses from 550mg - 1050mg taken at the same time and when i couldnt get anymore i had no choice but to quit and i had a slight craving for it and a little depressed but it wasn't a big deal at all.


----------



## vortex30

Those are some hefty, dangerous doses...Does the lowering of seizure threshold get less so with tolerance?


----------



## unsungharmonies

In my limited experience, Paroxetine (Paxil) is horrible with regards to withdrawal symptoms.  Neurotremors, eye tremors, hypersomnia, insomnia, paranoia, manic episodes, and the only true depression I've ever felt.  Taper, taper, taper.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Tramadol was fucking hell. The depression was insane. 
So glad Im off those fuckers. I did a long ass taper but still feel like shit. Never been addicted to benzos so Id dont know.


----------



## soniq

tramadol by a long shot!  I get spooked just thinking about it.  The feeling is indescribable. I seriously thought I was going to have to shoot myself it was so bad. Tramadol is so evil


----------



## Tsukasa

spray said:


> Why does everyone always say tramadol w/d is so horrible, I was on tram for a while ranging doses from 550mg - 1050mg taken at the same time and when i couldnt get anymore i had no choice but to quit and i had a slight craving for it and a little depressed but it wasn't a big deal at all.



Well i'm not you. Most people attest to it's most horrific wd's, you're probably the only one i've met thus far that doesn't. How long were you on it? a week? I've been on it for at least a year, with some short intermittent breaks. My wd's include pain all over my body, insomnia (not even benzo's help), overactive thoughts, depression, no energy whatsoever, diarhea, sweating, head zaps, etc. 

It's not a very fun time. It is AGONY. I contemplate suicide the whole time.


----------



## bignbrown

when people say benzos, are different ones worse than others? Ive heard that Xanax is the worst due to the short half life, and is valium the one that takes the longest the get addicted too because of its gradual taper off (its uber long half life) so has less severe withdrawals than xanax?


----------



## Twistedpin-up

Drugs in general. lol, I can stop an drug in the world if i replace it with another one... 

nah I would def was benzos they can cripple you.


oxys if def sooo hard... I used to be really bad, but even now ill still IV em once anad a while and the next few days I feel it bad


----------



## XperiencedMe2

Benzos and booze are the only ones that can kill you that i am aware of... just from  stopping them...cant get much worse than death if you stop.....


----------



## Twistedpin-up

yea I ODed on benzos the other day and for a week after I was DYING, like I've beenthrough withdrawl from a lot of drugs, but i actuall mean DYING


----------



## sarbanes

Amongst currently available opioids, tramadol isn't the worst to come off of.  Methadone takes the cake, IMO.  But tramadol ranks up there for post WD symptom severity.  Tramadol is one of the few opioids where it is possible to do a very steep/short taper, and feel relatively normal.  Amongst contemporary drugs of abuse, the worst WD's are probably in the benzodiazepine class, and alcohol.  How do you know your nearing the physical WD period?  When nasty thoughts start haunting your brain again.  That's why I like opioids, no sexual desire.  And I thought I'd be the last person to say that.  But once it's gone, it seems dirty, and yo don't mind missing it.  But once those opioids are gone, watch out.


----------



## heyian2222

Ive gone through heroin w/d and methadone w/d and the methadone was the worst ive ever felt. Its sooooo horrible!!!! I thought i was going to die! i here benzo w/d is the worst though.


----------



## shmeglyn

Tramadol by FAR, also Effexor but both can be avoided by tapering. Ativan wasn't horrible except for the nightmares...and Oxycodone can be a bitch with the stomach cramps alone...but TRAMADOL wins by FAR!! Physical and Pscychological at the same time and very intense...... the worst part was I was so naive at the time that I had no clue that's why I was so sick. I stopped cold turkey after only a month and the depression and physical discomfort was the worst.....

Whatever the drug TAPER TAPER TAPER!!!


----------



## heyian2222

I think nicotine is actually the hardest to get off of though. Most heroin addicts will quit the sauce before they let you take there ciggs. Me being one of them.


----------



## spray

Tsukasa said:


> Well i'm not you. Most people attest to it's most horrific wd's, you're probably the only one i've met thus far that doesn't. How long were you on it? a week? I've been on it for at least a year, with some short intermittent breaks. My wd's include pain all over my body, insomnia (not even benzo's help), overactive thoughts, depression, no energy whatsoever, diarhea, sweating, head zaps, etc.
> 
> It's not a very fun time. It is AGONY. I contemplate suicide the whole time.


I was on it for 3 months and i dont give a fuck about life thats why i take 1000mg + but i still barely have w/d effects.


----------



## daysonatrain

definetally heroin, closely followed by methadone.  just wanted to add, paxil's a shitty withdrawal too, i know it sounds lame, but if youve been through paxil withdrawal you will know what i mean.  (not that it compares to heroin).


----------



## ilovethe80s

benzos and booze. those withdrawals can be fatal. opiates on the other hand can be pretty severe but not life threatening...i'd say painful and extremely annoying.


----------



## phatass

methadone, i'm detoxing both methadone and benzos at the mo and methadone is worse


----------



## brianxymox

Worst short term is pod tea or fent in my opinion,
but overall worst for intensity and length is hands down methadone from my experience. That was 3 weeks of hell, and I'm amazed as young and in shape I was at the time, I even made it. If I had been older or in worse shape I probably would have killed myself.


----------



## kalzo

oxycontin WD almost made me give up on life.

Xanax ive  yet to WD from because i take the proper dose because i dont want to go back to wbere I was with oc. U ppl are scaring me with benzos being the worst. its always something huh....


----------



## PharmTech09

DXM withdrawal was the same or worse than opiate wd.  I did DXM for over two years, everyday.  Sweats, fluish, fever, RLS all over, nausea, vomiting, and pain for at least a week from WD's.  Every time I would lose at least 15-20 lbs.


----------



## kokaino

Methadone, heroin/morphine, hydromoprhone, methamphetamine/dextroamphetamine, barbiturates, temazepam, triazolam, loprazolam, and other strong short-acting benzos.


----------



## PharmTech09

^Good job on naming the WORST DRUG.  You gave no explanation or story at all.  You just named a list of drugs.


----------



## Absinthe.thesin

Heroin...stuck in rehab. Some how that makes it 10 times worse.


----------



## espark1089

Adderall...   When i go off my adderall i get suuuper sleepy for like 2 or 3 days...


----------



## SupDUDES

stimulant withdrawal? lol, dude i have source for 300 x 5mg d-amphetamin monthly nd i go through my script in like 2 week MAX.  lol, fukin pussy.

Benzodiazepine withdrawal FOLLOWED by Ethanol withdrawal FOLLOWED by GABAergic drug withdrawal(s) FOLLOWED by Anti-Psychotic withdrawal.


----------



## TheTwighlight

kalzo said:


> oxycontin WD almost made me give up on life.
> 
> Xanax ive  yet to WD from because i take the proper dose because i dont want to go back to wbere I was with oc. U ppl are scaring me with benzos being the worst. its always something huh....



You should be scared, considering it could kill you. It would be wise to buy a stock of diazepam next time you have the opportunity, and keep safely hidden away for whenever you may have to get off/withdrawl from alprazolam. Diazepam is useful because of it's long half-life. It also may save your life in that particular situation.


----------



## eon_blue

espark1089 said:


> Adderall...   When i go off my adderall i get suuuper sleepy for like 2 or 3 days...



lol, not to demean your opinion or anything, but there are way worse withdrawal symptoms to suffer from than being "suuuper sleepy" for a couple of days :D

But I know Adderall (amphetamine) has way worse w/d symptoms than that so it could easily rank up there with the worst of them if you're coming off of a high enough habit.


----------



## tree.thugger

i have to say that before this week i would have said the worst WD ive experienced is oxycontin. but now i know its nothing compared to a slight WD of OC with the added bonus of an SSRI withdrawal. I feel like i have a bad cold from the OC and the lack of zoloft is causing rocking headaches and making me super dizzy. it really sucks


----------



## espark1089

eon_blue said:


> lol, not to demean your opinion or anything, but there are way worse withdrawal symptoms to suffer from than being "suuuper sleepy" for a couple of days :D
> 
> But I know Adderall (amphetamine) has way worse w/d symptoms than that so it could easily rank up there with the worst of them if you're coming off of a high enough habit.





Ha.. I was kidding bro, I guess i don't convey sarcasm real well in writing.  It's not bad going off of it at all... It's not even a real withdrawal, i just like sleep a lot more than normal for a few days in a completely fine, content mood..


----------



## Tsukasa

TheTwighlight said:


> You should be scared, considering it could kill you. It would be wise to buy a stock of diazepam next time you have the opportunity, and keep safely hidden away for whenever you may have to get off/withdrawl from alprazolam. Diazepam is useful because of it's long half-life. It also may save your life in that particular situation.



If he's runnin out of xanax, odd's are he probably won't be able to get valium, and it would just be switching addictions to one that's probably worst due to longer half-life. I would reccomend tapering slowly starting now... and using a GABA supplement sublingually as an adjunct. Kava Kava and valerian root extract are also easily obtainable GABA potentiators, which should fill in the hole a little bit. Just don't go cold turkey, that's the worst thing you can do.

Oh and btw twilight, why don't you go on AIM anymore? i've been wanting to talk to you about tram and stuff for a while.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
I agree that it's a bad idea to trade a xanax addiction for a valium addiction, but he didn't clarify whether or not he has any wish to actually quit xanax. In the case that he is abusing and running out of xanax early, I would think that having some vals on hand would be quite useful. It is very dangerous to cold turkey the xanax. I was just looking out for him/her. Seizures/strokes aren't very fun.

I don't go on AIM anymore because I don't have a home computer to get on anymore. I would love to chat with you, but right now I'm living in a homeless shelter, and using a computer at the local library. I couldn't stand being around people who were all fucked up anymore with me trying to quit drugs, including weed. I'm on probation now and still awaiting another court date...right now my life sucks. I don't have anywhere to go, and I'm trying to save up to get my own place, but I need another job to really have the money. Damnit my life is shitty. On the bright side I'm getting a fuckton of trams now...that keeps me from thinking about suicide _too_ much.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ That's very unfortunate. But thanks for making my situation seem better. I just have a ton of stress and worries, and almost ran out of trams which I can't function without.  Though had to "borrow" money from my dad to obtain them.


----------



## gorgoroth

my answer to OPS question is short acting GABA agonists.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

*detox from methadone help if can*



brianxymox said:


> Worst short term is pod tea or fent in my opinion,
> but overall worst for intensity and length is hands down methadone from my experience. That was 3 weeks of hell, and I'm amazed as young and in shape I was at the time, I even made it. If I had been older or in worse shape I probably would have killed myself.




I am currently being foreced to detox off methadone due a financial struggle, the detox is actually labeled "financial detox" and now the problem with this is, instead of doing 1mg a day or every other day i am forced to drop 10mgs a day! I was at 95 mgs for 8 months and am currently at 65mgs today. I will have some kratom shortly and hopefully in time to help with my methadone wd's but i wanted to ask how much kratom helped and if i will need more then 4 oz? or if i should get some other things as well, i do also have a prescription for kolonpins (1mg) 4x daily, and am only eating 3 a day to save up for once i get down to 15mgs or lower of my methadone detox. If anyone has any suggestions on how i can better prepare, i know i cant be fully prepared obviously but it cant hurt to take some precautions as i do truley want this to be the last wd i ever have and not have one relapse after taking my last dose of methadone. If you feel you have some helpfull insite or information please reach me on pidgin/aim at Hit A Blunt 420 or send me a msg on here.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

well just found out my kratom should be arriving today, again anyone have any knowledge of how kratom acts when methadone is present as well?


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Just like with suboxone, the kratom won't be blocked with methadone. It'll just increase the opioid effects.


----------



## kalzo

hey i actually quit xanax for 2 weeks to see what would happen and i was fine my dose must just be lower than average....less than 2 mg.. as needed. himm but once my tolerance builds up that could be another story....


----------



## Miss Hollywood

For me, definately Heroin/Opiate WDs have been the worst I've experienced.

Mine were so bad the first time I kicked I had to have an ambulance come get me and take me to the E.R.

Got IV Ativan and a Fentenyl(sp?)patch

But was still pretty much bed ridden for almost 2 weeks.

And I didn't feel right even after a month.

So, i started using again...had a little over a 2 month long run until I got into trouble with the law.

So, now I'm on Suboxone MT. Subs have helped me a lot but they make me UNBEARABLY constipated worse than heroin ever made me, and very lethargic and depressed.

Fuckin PAWS


----------



## momoblazin

my worst wd's that i actually just got thro were from opiates... it was the worste time of my entire life i had to get prescribed kpins because of the mental effects... my brain and body where completly shot!!!


----------



## kalzo

Im planning on quiting xanax after about 4 months and then my doctor said he would assist in a medical taper so that I don't "die" or seizure. I don't abuse the alprazolam it either...But on here your word is word and theres no proof in the honesty of written posts. But I do appreciate the input. I know what it's like to cold turkey withdraw from a 180 mg OC habit and that was a hell I will never return too. My doctor is also a specialist in substance abuse. I should be fine. I don't buy drugs on the street because that's someting I swore upon once I quit OC and opiates in general.


----------



## whyterabbit

withdrawal from meth was the worst mentally. i was burned out for like...god, a really long time. physically it wasn't so bad, i was tired for a few days, but like, my mental functions did not come back into play for at least a month.

physically, h is the worst. it just feels like it will never end, and it hurts, and you know that that one little bag will cure it...at one point i was sitting there shooting up water trying to pretend like the cottons i'd rinsed three times still had anything in them. it's like the flu times fifty and nothing will make it go away.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Oh hell, I'm bored so I'll do the classic Top 3 list. With these three substances I take into consideration both physical and psychological withdrawals. The depression that accompanies the awful cravings are always the toughest for me but with benzos and Methadone the physical symptoms last forever. Both also have terrible long-term psychological withdrawal symptoms.   

1. Benzodiazepines (Alprazolam and Clonazepam)
2. Methadone
3. OxyContin


----------



## Gormur

man i've been coked out for a solid week now and feel very addicted. i've been panicking today because i'm almost out of coke, can't get more for a while, and i haven't been sober in a week..i'm saving some base and a bump to wake up tomorrow, but after that i think it's gonna be hell for a while. my head hurts just thinking about it. ...i'm already addicted to my amphetamine script, average tolerance, but still...i need the stims for fatigue and ADD.

i think not being able to function without drugs is the most depressing thing to me. i feel hollow without them, unable to get motivated or alert enough to function in society...if i ever decide to get off the speed i'll have to go to some clinic i'm sure, because not dosing one day means i'll be asleep for 20-24 hours at a time...i don't know...i've done crystal a few times, but i don't find it nearly as addictive as coke..maybe because it helps my ADD more, and i don't need much crystal to function all day...when it's over with, i'm ready for bed..not cooking crack all night to get a bigger rush..

so we'll see....at least i've cut out the alcohol for a few weeks..but i never get cravings or withdrawal, even if i drink several beers 4-5 days a week for a month. i suppose i'm lucky. 

now that i think of it, i find the euphoria of acid much more divine and pleasurable than any other....i get mentally addicted to tripping, but it never disturbs my senses or emotions..i feel much more open, content, and my productivity goes way up. in fact, i think it's time i get some acid. whenever i trip, it totally eliminates my addictions for a good long time....i know a few others who swear by this method too.

peace


----------



## blondchic

For me, MDMA--- I dont know if would call it withdrawal but for 2 weeks after a roll,  i have severe insomnia, my head feels all cob webby, I feel like it really messes with the chemicals in my head so bad, its not worth the 2 weeks of hell, for a couple hours of euphoria.


----------



## blondchic

Gomur, I hope you'll be ok, being hollow without drugs is a bad place to be.

maybe after you get some well-deserved sleep, you'll feel different, your just freaking now.
thats all, but you'll get thru it,  do you have some xanax for the comedown?


----------



## Broken_LCD

Personally I think it would be Valium and opiates. I've been prescribed Valium for 4 years now, and sometimes when I get lazy in between scripts or I'm busy and can't pick up my script I get sick. Then with opiates it's just fucking god awful. I'm not sure which is worse for me. The body aches, headaches, rotting gut feeling, nausea, can't eat or drink. It's just fucking awful. Especially if you can't stay in bed and have stuff to do, cause then you have to try and function in society like that. Which is terrible too, cause I feel like everyone is looking at me and knows I'm withdrawing. I sweat a lot to begin with but it gets so much worse when withdrawing.


----------



## punkftl

Definitely opiates such as oxycodone and fentanyl. i was on oxycontin and fentanyl patch for pain after a car accident and now i am on methadone. after only a year on these meds, the withdrawls were like nothing i have experienced before. and could not get out of bed, much less function at all, without at least 80mgs. of oxy.
i use to shoot up, snort and smoke crystal for 3 years and quit one day no prob. i could not believe how intense the withdrawl from the opiates were..i hope that i am never in a position where i have to take them again..i would rather deal with the pain


----------



## Gormur

i've been smoking freebase for 8 days...i'm smoking weed that has base resin in it now..that's the only way i could get out of bed today and now i'm fuckin tired again. i'll have to take my amp to get focused. i can't function like this. i don't think i'll be able to hold out getting more coke soon unless i just don't go out in public or do anything for a while...nothing makes me feel good anymore. sex is pointless. fuck people. i don't even enjoy base much but i already miss it once the high is over. before i realize it i'm hitting the pipe again..it's like a reflex. i've never been addicted to anything this fast. 

opiates didn't get me very high after 3-4 days in a row of use..fuck the tolerance and high prices..alcohol sucks so i only drink it when it's free. sometimes everyday, but i've stopped for 3 weeks now and don't even think about it. i never found nicotine addictive at all, but i love coke...mdma and lsd are addictive for me too...weed is to an extent, but i don't have bad comedowns anymore, so this isn't a problem.

obviously this differs for everyone.... you may never know what's addictive to you till you've done it a few times. any stim is addictive to me because i already have fatigue and ADD..so without it i'm basically non-functional.

whenever i think of base/crack (i.e. all the time) i feel like i'm going to puke from the exitement..the smell is like sweet candy..and i can taste it in my throat.



> The body aches, headaches, rotting gut feeling, nausea, can't eat or drink.



that's the way i feel on crack, but i usually don't notice because i'm too busy trying to get high.


----------



## manic_panic

xanax


----------



## chainsawr

ok so i strongly suspect this only has to do with opiates (being that they back up your GI tract, make your BM's irregular and all that) and its the only drug i've personally experienced it on; but if you don't know what i mean this should fill you in-

it usually happens along with that rush you get when your between being sick as dog and waiting what seems like forever for your connect, $ or ride to be there and then you finally get to where you gotta go to cop and your DOC is so close you can almost smell it up your nose. your waiting for so & so joe-drug dealer to pull into burger king/711/costco wherever the fuck you meet up and even though you felt it coming on and thought you'll be alright till you get to a crapper, your gut throws you a curveball and you get that intense: *"OMG I'M GONNA SHIT MY PANTS AND HOLDING IT FOR A MINUTE HAS GOT MY ASS IN AGONIZING PAIN"*-type shit going on. (now thats a run on sentence that would shock and appall even my middleschool english teachers)

now it has only happened once where -no-lie- i thought i was gonna shit my pants right there in my car. it musta been some kindof bad combo with food, w/d's and copping oxys that made it so bad but from what i remember it's probably the closest thing to giving birth i'll ever feel  ouch. 

so i know that most of my IRL junkie pals have been through this at least once or twice but i'd like to kinda see what my bruddas on bluelight have to say about the topic? _and yes, we're talking about poop in here, shit heads :D_


----------



## theotherside

Wow, I thought I was the only one. It all depends on how long it has been since I doesed. When a "stronger" opiate use to come around like 60mg oxy( I used to use hydrocodone) wsa when this almost happened.


----------



## Georgie25

Yeah that happens a lot. I'll sometimes even throw up due to the sickness/anticipation of getting everything into the syringe after i've finally copped and made it home safe..after i register and push it in everything feels so much better.


----------



## Georgie25

memphiseve said:


> and I can only poop in my own toilet.



That's strange, I can only poop in my pants.


----------



## chainsawr

^ ahahahaha i lol'd


----------



## GlassAss420

Yeah I know this feeling.. and its like fuck I gotta shit so bad but if I go into the restroom and shit I'll miss my guy and he'll drive off and not come back for 1/2 an hour or someshit.. lol.

And yes I notice the yah-o thing too, right once you slam it your gonna shit, cause it speeds up your metabalism so much, I beleive.


----------



## null_null

no, although i can imagine how this could
happen to one.
but whenever i was really sick and finally prepped
my shot the smell of it always made me gag.


----------



## Khadijah

saveyour my dude, this thread is funny as hell, but we got a thread where this will belong as a merge. i kno the feeling but this particular symptom of WD dont need its own discussion or we would have one thread for each symptom of WD , n wel dont want that , anyways this will fit perfect in the thread called  "The worst part of being dopesick" obviously to you it is the shittin yourself feeling :D

 Enjoy the new merged thread im sure youll have fun readin about throwin up and shittin and shakin and all that fun bizness. 

Peace


----------



## easyfrantic

My GI tract always goes fucking bonkers whenever I go to "cop." But usually it happens whenever I'm about 15 minutes away from getting high. I know I'm going to get high but first I'm going to have to shit my brains out because my body is so damned excited by the concept or something.


----------



## Eight0Eight

Never shit myself whilst scoring, but I have a habit of needing to go real bad *just* as I've finished preping my shot.

I have tried doing both at the same time - but it ends in a mess.

I'm shit at multitasking.


----------



## Khadijah

wow i tried to merge this last nite but i nodded out too hard lol. i guess i ddint merge it. Oh yea now i remember. tha tthread is gone. so this is now the WORST PART OF BEING DOPESICK thread!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lmfao ^ ^


----------



## the_ketaman

The depression by FAR...But I get this weird restless ARM syndrome, its like restless legs but its in my arms which makes it all the more fucking annoying. For some reason I dont get the shits that bad, maybe that has somethig to do with being on oxy not heroin. The stomach cramps arent nice either....in fact the whole friggin withdrawal sucks, I cant pick just one thing, it all sucks big time.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I'm not a big fan of that metallic taste in your mouth.  Its like you can't breathe and the air is stale.


----------



## jigsawpuzzlepiece

If I had to pick one thing I think it would be the constant chills that turn into being too hot and sweating then back to being cold etc. Withdrawing in the winter sucks that much more I think. Anyway its really just the whole combination of all the shittty symptoms wrapped up into one shitty, 5 day experience.


----------



## Khadijah

the_ketaman said:


> The depression by FAR...But I get this weird restless ARM syndrome, its like restless legs but its in my arms which makes it all the more fucking annoying. For some reason I dont get the shits that bad, maybe that has somethig to do with being on oxy not heroin. The stomach cramps arent nice either....in fact the whole friggin withdrawal sucks, I cant pick just one thing, it all sucks big time.



FUCK I KNOW!! I thought i was the only one who gets this, it sux. it drives me up the fuckin wall. like out of my mind, insane crazy , straight black out type shit. the only way it feels better is if i hit my arms hard as hell to make the jumpy feeling go away. i cant massage my arms or nothing i just have to keep hittin em til they get all bruised and hurt becuz it drives me so crazy and thats the only thing that keeps me from feelin it for a second or two. the fuckin WORST


----------



## JustaChippa

euphoricnod said:


> I'm not a big fan of that metallic taste in your mouth.  Its like you can't breathe and the air is stale.



Word.  That and the enervating nausea that accompanies that taste.  I have never experienced the vomiting, but sometimes I think that might be a welcome relief from the sick feeling.  That terrible taste lasts a long time, too, especially in the mornings.  Even a month after getting clean, I still had that taste when I would wake up.  

I also hate the way my emotions seem to be all over the place, and hard to control.  Plus, I get really clumsy, uncoordinated, and forgetful.  

Does anyone else notice how foul the w/d sweats are?  No amount of showering and/or anti-perspirant seems to help.   There is that clammy feeling in the armpits, and copious amounts of sweat.

The entire experience was so horrendous that sometimes I honestly think it's the memory of it that has kept me relatively clean for a year.  I don't know if I have it within me to endure that again, seriously.


----------



## Northside

I get a wicked tickle in my throat that causes uncontrollable coughing which leads to gagging and vomiting.
First my hands start aching like arthritis and then that fucking cough. 

Am I the only one with the coughing?


----------



## stonedandrolling89

^no, you most certainly aren't the only one with the coughing...

personally, the worst part of being dopesick is when your significant other who doesn't use sees you in such agonizing pain, and really makes you question your use of opiates/opioids...

but then you continue to use anyway...

example: i'm on pain management for my shoulder(and have had an addiction to opiates/opioids on and off[mostly on] going on six years now), and my girl would really rather not see me on the pills, but she knows that it's more beneficial for me at the moment to use than not to use...but still, every time, i run out early and i get sick, and she takes care of me through it, which makes me feel absolutely horrible for having to use...

it's early, i just got my dose and i'm still semi-sick, so if this doesn't make sense, my apologies.


----------



## JustaChippa

Northside said:


> I get a wicked tickle in my throat that causes uncontrollable coughing which leads to gagging and vomiting.
> First my hands start aching like arthritis and then that fucking cough.
> 
> Am I the only one with the coughing?



Nope, I definitely get that too.  I gag but never vomit, although I have come close.


----------



## pukingcells

Besides the puking, shittin, sweating, kicking legs, flailing arms, chills, pain, not being able to move and everything smells bad ; my brain goes haywire with thoughts of how fucked up our whole world is.   This happens everytime I kick. And that's just the first day.  Then the mind-numbing depression starts.  I always feel like I'd like to throw myself in front of a truck, or down some stairs just to feel it on the outside.   Kinda like Lacey hittin her arms.  It's like all the pain is radiating from the inside.

As sick as you get, when the dope finally comes, does anyone start to feel better even before you hit?


----------



## chainsawr

^ yes i do. when my brain chemstry goes from the withdrawal w/out possibility of getting more opiates in my very near future (either due to cash/no connex available or any other 'forced abstinence' situation) to: getting my DOC today after i do x & y or z gets home from work, i start feeling much better until i progress to the point when i'm like minutes/seconds away from scoring, which is when i start feeling all the w/d symptoms again for some reason and start getting impatient heh


----------



## Opiate 420

Whats the worse part? that's a hard question since the general experience is like hell on earth. but yea shitting your intestines out while your head is in a trash can puking your brains out is a pretty fun part. What really bugs me is the Restless Leg Syndrome, it seems like there's no cure for it, and sometimes you really just want to take a saw to your leg and hack it off because of the pain. I feel like I could write a book on withdrawal.

The trippiest part if how after feeling that agony and pain the majority of us end up going back to it, like we know the consequences but we do it anyways, addiction is a cunning enemy of life


----------



## pukingcells

^hell on earth... I agree.

I was recently thinking that what if hell, if it exists,is a perpetual state of withdrawal???
Tell me thats not a scary thought.


----------



## GutsERoll

THe worst for me is when you cant get anything so you take 8 or so immodiums and still have the shits. But wait it gets worse.  Once every last bit of food is out of your system and you are still shitting large amount of pure acid.  The feeling after you have shit about 10 or 15 times.  Ass totally raw and im walking like i have a stick up my ass.

That sums it up for me....nothing else compares.


----------



## skinnyDog

the gagging, the rumblin stomach, crawling skin, thank God i don't get the legs anymore-maybe my habit isn't bad enough--but the depression, twilight zone state of mind where nothin feels normal saturday morning don't feel like saturday morning, like the clock stopped and everything is topsy turvy--this for me is worse than any physical symptom and aside from the insomnia drives me fuckin mad! i'm lucky i have the drive to light a smoke when it grts deep like that--just typin this and i''m goin for a poke--nite y'all


----------



## Tuskface

i'm currently most bothered by the aching, restless legs and the insomnia.

tomorrow afternoon can't come soon enough.


----------



## OpiodSlave

Yeah, this has just recently begin to ohappend too me. I've been using opiods daily now for a solid year as of a week ago, and on a non regular basis for three years. I'll wake up, feel like I gotta dump, get too the toilet, and feel like Im giving birth too a healthy baby pineapple.

Without getting too graphic (well...nevermind) I also noticed my stool coming out solid, but looking like a bunch of little shit balls mushed together..I know how fucking random that is but I'm j.w if it's from the opiods, or my eating habbits of a college frat boy.

And the cold sweats, even when I score, the next moring Ill have it =/


----------



## Larson0

Fuck, i had that poop thing happen to me a week ago at work. its never been as bad as it was the last time though. i guess it was too long since i last got high and withdrawal was starting, plus i had to go for a couple hours before. once it hit me though it was hell! i really thought i was gonna shit my pants cause i had to make some asshole food and nobody else was in the kitchen with me! i pretty much just bailed on making food and ran to the toilet. really crappy feeling!

the bunny poop is normal. thats pretty much all you get until you stop.

i pretty much hate all aspects of withdrawal, but the last time i went fully through withdrawal was 3 or 4 weeks ago and the worst part then was shitting liquid 5 times a day and gagging constantly. every time i smoked a cig i would damn near throw up. when i brushed my teeth i would throw up. drinking water i would gag. it was pretty shitty.

my withdrawal was much worse than it sounds with that, but i haven't really experiences the gagging when smoking and eating/drinking before, only brushing my teeth.


----------



## paranoid android

The mental headfuck combined with the feeling like someone stabbed you in the stomach.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Larson0 said:


> when i brushed my teeth i would throw up. drinking water i would gag. it was pretty shitty.



man that shit happened to me plenty of times


----------



## dmopz

I think the worst part of being dopesick, is being dopesick haha-  watery eyes, runny nose, thick mucous in your throat, that raw tickling feeling in the back of your throat that makes you gag, the gooseflesh in 90 degree weather-sweating balls and feeling like you're in a freezer, waking up after 10 minutes of half sleep, pins and needles on the top of your head, absolutely no energy to do anything whatsoever...man...

its the combination of everything that blows...and knowing an antidote is only a phone call away...sigh.


----------



## serenity_in_dope

Oh man, id say for me it would have to be the "rubbery" feeling I get in my arms! God it drives a man insane!!! The bad headaches, aching bones, my brain feeling like its about to fucking explode! Its so bad....so glad im not sick now....actually feeling preety niice now


----------



## chainsawr

ChemicalSmile said:


> Larson0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i brushed my teeth i would throw up. drinking water i would gag. it was pretty shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> man that shit happened to me plenty of times
Click to expand...

same here. hate that shit in the mornings just tryin to get the death breath out 8)


----------



## junglechic05

worst part of being dope sick to me is all the pains in my body I can't control and how no matter what I do I can't get comfortable. Then would be the shits and vomiting.


----------



## McFly

Been clean 10 days and am still getting sweats and aching pains and but of RLS. My kick been fairly minor but protracted


----------



## OmarLittle

One of the worst symptoms to me seems very rare, I have never heard of anyone having it before and is kinda hard to put into words, but I really need to know if someone out there has had this before.

Sometimes it happens randomly, but most of the time if I get some sleep....when I wake up I have a bubble in my throat or stomach or something, like I am swallowing air and can't get it out. It causes a dull pain that makes me feel like someone is stepping on my chest. Sometimes it goes away quick, but most of the time it lasts a few hours at a time.

Anyone ever had this from WD? I don't EVER get it when I have opiates in my system.


----------



## moosedog

i despise all aspects of opoid withdrawal, but the mindfuck is what really gets me. not only are you physically in pure agony, but mentally my anxiety is through the roof, i start thinking about suicide, etc. 

once I was waiting on getting my suboxone script brought home from my mom, and she had about a 4 hr drive back home. I was sick as hell during those four hours and i swear it seemed like 2 days before she arrived with my sweet suboxone.

pure hell!


----------



## paranoid android

moosedog said:


> i despise all aspects of opoid withdrawal, but the mindfuck is what really gets me. not only are you physically in pure agony, but mentally my anxiety is through the roof, i start thinking about suicide, etc.
> 
> once I was waiting on getting my suboxone script brought home from my mom, and she had about a 4 hr drive back home. I was sick as hell during those four hours and i swear it seemed like 2 days before she arrived with my sweet suboxone.
> 
> pure hell!



 I get the same way man. Thoughts of suicide, self harm, etc.

 And ive gotten people to pick up my morphine script before and even though it was only a hour drive it seemed like a week. I swear time stops when your dopesick.


----------



## SWIM OPIATES

what i have noticed is as time passes on the more symptoms i get. The first time i kicked no sleeping problems, shitting problems whatsoever. I had the usual anxious feeling and sweats but that's it. Then as i continued to go through the cycle of using and kicking, i started to get more o0f the traditional symptoms. It was first not sleeping, and then the shitting problems so basically i guess im a full blown junky because now when i kick i experience all the negative symptoms full force. 

What really sucks is if i'm clean for a month and i get high for 2 or 3 days i'm kicking. I had a solid 31 days then i fucked up for two weeks, and although the kick wasn't as long or intense as a longer habit i still had to kick for a week. Even after a day of getting high after being clean for a while i will not be able to sleep normal the next night or two.


----------



## tom80

I'd like to add another WD effect thats more annoying than anything.  Almost every night of withdrawals, I'll wake up to that wet sticky feeling after shooting a load in my boxers, like I'm fucking 14 again, and it just adds to the overall irritated feeling of WDs, plus I can't go back to sleep.  Not to mention how embarrassing it is to last less than a minute w/my gf, when I could last 45 min. on opies.

It ridiculous how withdrawal symptoms are the _exact_ opposite of opiate/oid effects in so many ways.


----------



## chainsawr

-Guido- said:


> I'm living such a fucking lie its disgusting.



I think about this often. Daily actually. The shit i've done to maintain my habit over the years at times makes me crawl in my skin, get red faced with shame and wonder whats left of the person i once was inside myself.

But that's a topic someday i'll totally not explore in TDS. The thing i really hate is having to fake my way through so many days without anyone really knowing how empty and hollow i am inside, feel like i can blow away with the wind and no one would notice (except for my credit score). Inb4 you made your bed now sleep in it.


----------



## whitechocolate32

i used to get the opposite effect...i could be sick as hell, but as soon as i would cop i'd feel better, even before i do it...i think because the fact that i know in a couple minutes everything should be fine...then about a half hour later my mind switches back to how i'm going to get the funds for more...

seriously the worst part for me was just plain being sick puking and shitting every 5 minutes just knowing all i had to do was get 1 thing to make me feel better....for those out there starting to get into this...think long and hard..it changes you forever...

i seriously can go for like 6 months without doing it because i have no connects anymore after going to iraq and i will still crave it like crazy...i will dream about it and get all depressed because i can't get it...it's like nothing else...to me it's like a woman i've fallen in love with and can't get over.. that treats me like shit and i have a seriously bad crush on her...


----------



## JustaChippa

shith3ad said:


> feeling dopesick now.
> it sucks.



Ugh, yes it does.   

Is it part of a greater plan, like to get clean, or are you just out?  That seems to make a difference.

Has anyone else noticed the foul smell one's sweat has while dopesick?  I had to throw away several cotton t-shirts I had worn last summer during ctwd.  Even after several washings, they still smelled like dirty ashtrays or something.  The sweating itself is bad enough, but the horrible odor just makes it even worse.  I even had to switch antiperspirants after getting clean, as the smell of the one I was using during w/d reminded me of how I smelled during that time, and would make me sick to my stomach all over again. 

Cold, clammy, nasty sweats.  Good times, good times!   8)


----------



## dragonslayer428

The worst for me is the skin crawling and feeling cold for days.  When I was living in Florida, I was still walking around with a fucking winter coat.

As far as the shitting, after knocking out some solid brown baby boys initially, then it turns to semi-solid with some pellets stuck together like a fucking Drakes coffee cake.  Then, it all turns to water and your holding on to the can for dear life as you are spraying water to the point that it splashes up the bottom of the seat and on your ass.  The wife hated cleaning up my splatters.  I feel like inventing a fucking splash guard and sell it on an infomercial on tv.  It would consist of a ring that you put in the toilet that would keep your watery shit from splashing back up.  Just a thought.  Any investors interested?


----------



## MrNoTh1ng

Not being able to go to work. Not even being able to call work to tell them I'm not coming. When  finally able to get out of bed, the seizures and disorientation, total fatigue and inability to remember anything, poor cognitive skills, extreme perspiration and fever. Inability to perform work duties, and impaired driving abilities, which hinder the ability to commute there in the first place. 

Just about the worst thing of all is that everyone assumes I am on drugs when I am completely WITHOUT drugs. Just look at the above symptoms and behavior- pretty much sounds like signs of someone being intoxicated. 

And since the effects I listed are so long term, quitting isn't an option.


----------



## SupDUDES

Without a doubt benzo's!  trust me brother


----------



## chainsawr

lacey made me a poop nigga in this thread haha


----------



## purepremium

The worst part for me is definitily the arm pain.  It's like when your arm goes numb and the blood is just starting to flow back and those pins and needles feeling.  Uuugghhhh is just the worst.  I've been clean for almost 60 days now and I still get those fucking pins and needles in my arm. 

:shiver:


----------



## b-rad t

all of the physical stuff really sucks, but IMO the mindfuck is the worse part. it makes the physical stuff seem worse because you spend so much time concentrating on it and you cant hold a rational thought so, therefore you cant work or hold a valid relationship or function in life.  your mind fucks into doing stupid shit. like goin on bluelight and reading about heroin over and over again...  sick as fuck right now.  talked to my guy a few hours ago and he said he'd be good.  i got excited as hell.  then he called back and said its no good.  i got so depressed you would have thought my mother died...  it's all bad, but i think that if i can find a way to shut my brain off, then the other stuff dont seem so bad. case in point,  xanies!


----------



## Mystery Brew

Depression
Restless leg--I spaz the fuck out every night while w/ding bad
Insomnia- I cant sleep due to the legs. Hot and cold, general uncomfortableness 
Tingly electric shock feeling through the skin

Anyone notice that the w/d symtoms are at its worst only at nights? Like its more bearable during the day some how. Maybe its just me


----------



## Shnargoff

Lameness in everything
fein all day
RLS 
Insomnia
It hurts when i take a shiit!@
Food taste a little different for me (experienced this with benzo w/d also) but on a much more intense level



yes mystery brew at night it does seem to be the worst, during the day im just really uncomfotable, irratable, anxious, pain in legs. Its because your focused on going to sleep, during the day you take y our mind of them a bit by staying active

I  have never looked like the exorcist with drawing though
be thnkful its short lived though, benzo w/d is forever embedded in my brain, haunts the shit out of me


----------



## the_milkman

on a different note.  one thing i experience when in the state of withdrawal/psychosis/insomnia is a heightened emotional sensitivity to music,  almost a psychedelic/synesthetic kind of expansion of the psyche's response to notes and compositions.  i almost enjoyed being moved to uncontrollable tears by some trippy delicately composed soundscapes by aphex or autechre etc..  its quite a beautiful thing but very painful to experience at the same time...


----------



## Process

Missing some of the people you used with. The ones I used with are different from me. They have self control and are good looking people with decent lifes. I miss some of them to death. Ever tho back of my head they are not real friends. I still miss them.

The horrid insomnia is something i have a hard time to deal with. I'm so looking forward to rehab in few weeks!


----------



## DaBricks

The worst kick for me was in the winter it was my first time trying to commit to a full kick.  I was working outside at the time and I used to drive a roll off truck so I would have to be at work at 4:30 am, it was so fucking cold it felt like the wind was blowing through my bones and then get in the truck get warm start sweating and then get back out and be all wet and start freezing all over again. Besides that the anxiety and depression is a mind fuck.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

thats chill


----------



## Hero_In_Man

The WD's are absolutely horrible -- and mind you, almost beyond comfortable discussion -- and I am going head-first into it right now because the pharmacy is fucking with me.  Bullshit...
Anyway, I think it's different on some small aspects for everybody, but on the large scale... it's the same.  It sucks, some of it is indescribable.  The way your body actually feels can't really be classified in anyway except "pain", but it's not really... pain... I don't know, complex stuff what those opiates do to your nerves and shit.  Makes me wish I never would have started when I have to do even a day of WD's.
That's all I got.  My first post, haha.  Later dudes.


----------



## dorkchop

insomnia + mindfuck + crippling depression + lethargy

I started drinking to knock myself out and now I am dealing with that. at least I am off the poppy-goodness. I wish that doctors could prescribe opiates for general anxiety because i was a functional junkie; just couldn't handle it financially. now the booze gives me more anxiety. luckily my doc understands and he gave me a month's worth of xanax to let me sleep.

hot baths and jumping-jacks got me through the acute WD's. now i am hoping meditation and exercise and healthy food (good thing i like to cook) get me back to a normal place. i feel myself coming back day by day. although i've had about 7 glasses of wine over the past few hours. at least i will sleep tonight. oh and i have been 9 weeks off a 1-year daily PPT habit. good luck all.


----------



## Larson0

its been about 2 months since i last went through w/d but one of the crappy parts was waiting for it to end. every night i would get in bed thinking its gotta be better tomorrow, but it never was. every day i'd wake up with that lightheaded disorientated feeling and it wouldn't be better. i was coming off of poppys though and it lasted some 8-10 days. i had no money either and finally got some on like the 9th day, but i couldn't get high that day and had to wait till the next day. i actually felt good the next day for the first time and proceeded to get high right away, at like 11:15 AM. went and got my haircut and got some real food since i finally got money and enjoyed being high as a kite the whole day. i feel like i want to relive that day but cant.


----------



## DMFNR

this thread makes me feel lucky because i've sat and shat and sneezed and shaked and Fuckin not slept so many times.  a year ago i got on suboxone to try to save some money so i could get high more in the long run.  and then i kinda just decided to just chill and get over dope while i can.  and then i had 2 go for the emergency room for some unrelated issues and the called my dr when i failed the drug test for herb.   i got kicked out at 8mg and i had enough pills left to taper down to 4.  i got a bottle of thompson some green and some propanalol which my doctor said is like clonidine but might help more with my sleep.  im 7 days out and all i got was horrid Fuckin anxiety that made me want to rip myself apart and i was feeling terrible after 4 days without sleep i felt Fuckin terrible.  but knowing that was it for me and that there wasnt gonna be ne more dope really made it alot easier.  i just felt really sick and shitty but as a normie. not as a junkie.  any way so far i've been able to start getting a little bit of sleep but it still feels like an uphill battle.  im tryin and in really gonna feel like a pussy if i fail.


----------



## bone$aW

the most torturous part of W/D is knowing that dope exists and that it would be SOOOO EASSY to just do a shot and feel like heaven.  it's like this OCD mindset where you keep hanging onto that impossible potential...you know--like it would be so easy to get high....but there's just no money or dope around.  also, when i'm out of town and I drive by pharmacies knowing how freaking close the dope is, yet it's so fucking unatainable....sorry, i'm kinda jonesing right now


----------



## phatass

the restlessness


----------



## whitechocolate32

the depression and cramps. sleeplessness even though you are tired as hell. your legs and muscles tightening up, sweating when you are cold. then getting under the covers and burning up...you cannot be more uncomfortable then when you are w/d


----------



## tylerwashere

the cold chills, the nightmares, and the worst is the restless leg thing! its horrible, just lying the trying to sleep but you cant because you cant sit still. W/D is the worst feeling in the entire world for sure. i wouldnt wish it on my first enemy.


----------



## Candy_Raver

When coming off an OC binge for some time, the worse are the stomach cramps, your in so much pain you just wanna scream. Then the depression and insomnia takes it toll. Puking isn't fun either as you can't hold down any food in your stomach. 

-PLUR


----------



## HighonLife

the depression is the worst for myself.

i mean the RLS, back aches, cold chills, insomnia, nasuea,  all suck but the god damn depression is what gets me.


----------



## HighonLife

bone$aW said:


> I drive by pharmacies knowing how freaking close the dope is, yet it's so fucking unatainable....sorry, i'm kinda jonesing right now



i get that too. ill drive by a pharmacy and just think of all the drugs i would enjoy, i think about workin in a pharmacy, i think about robbin the pharmacy, i think about makin friends or bribing the pharmacists. i have even thought about becomming a pharmacy technician. what i am sayin is i get uncontrollable thoughts about drugs whenever i pass a pharmacy. and this is especially rough during WD's b/c there is a god damn pharmacy on almost every corner


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I get that to ^ ^ 

My mom is on pain management as well and is also scripted benzos. We have a give and take relationship but mama dukes is always generous.... so its hard staying 100% off opiates and seeing her nod off on fentanyl, percocet, and xanax.


----------



## Silent Solution

The Leg pains!! I am on 30 mg Opana 3 times daily and I wake up every morning with excrutiating leg pains. I should have never started snorting them, but oh well, I get more pain relief though the day and a very mild but pleasant opiate "warmth" for an hour or 2. Nothing like the feeling when I was on H. 

The leg pains/cramps are 100 times worse than evey other opiate I have ever been on, legal or illegal.


----------



## Mystery Brew

I think the worst part is being death sick and getting the relief shot knowing you'll feel even worse tommorow


----------



## bingey

feeling hot and bloated

no energy but heart rate is heigthened


----------



## bingey

JustaChippa said:


> Ugh, yes it does.
> 
> Is it part of a greater plan, like to get clean, or are you just out?  That seems to make a difference.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the foul smell one's sweat has while dopesick?  I had to throw away several cotton t-shirts I had worn last summer during ctwd.  Even after several washings, they still smelled like dirty ashtrays or something.  The sweating itself is bad enough, but the horrible odor just makes it even worse.  I even had to switch antiperspirants after getting clean, as the smell of the one I was using during w/d reminded me of how I smelled during that time, and would make me sick to my stomach all over again.
> 
> Cold, clammy, nasty sweats.  Good times, good times!   8)



god i remember those times with my  ex we shared everything , in a 10 foot room the smell when we got sick was terrible


----------



## QuasiStoned

Mystery Brew said:


> I think the worst part is being death sick and getting the relief shot knowing you'll feel even worse tommorow



Yep, all you want to do is escape from the withdrawals and the mess you made of your life but it just keeps getting worse everytime.  Frustrating shit.

One of the worst aspects of withdrawal for me is attempting to go into work and at like a normal human being.  My withdrawals from poppy tea are not particularly severe since it is oral morphine but it is hard as hell to get up early in the morning and go through the motions of being a normal human being when all you want to do is lay down.  

Then you actually get to work and have to talk with other human beings.  I remember when I got fired from my job I had to go to several job interviews while I was sick because I wanted to pass a drug test and couldn't risk using poppy tea if I wanted to pass anytime soon.


----------



## graciewolf

The worst for me was withdrawing both hydrocodone 80 to 100 mg a day and oxycodone 90 to 105 mg a day as well as a muscle relaxer and xanax. i was bad and took way more than prescribed and this time couldnt find any to buy.  i puked for days.  well, dry heaved anyway.  anyone ever passed out?  I did twice. RLS is the worst thing in the world sometimes. Sleeping for20 mins at a time bites, too.  but the hot/cold flashes and yawning and runny nose bites too.  

so Im thinking Ill just be good and not run out ever again. The weird thing is that even though I have my meds now, I still dont feel right. I have zero energy and when I stand up I feel like my chest wants to cave in or something. that happen to anyone?


----------



## JasonSmith

iluvtwinks said:


> if we are counting tobacco as a drug then smokes for me. i am content  with still smoking but i am tired of everyone to tell me to stop.
> so tobacco gets my vote.



Yeah me too. Not really a withdrawl, just sucks trying to quit. I'm actually trying to quit cigs right now, but it's a bitch to stop. If quitting smokes is this bad I couldn't imagine WDs from H or tweak.


----------



## gloeek

Heroin...hands down


----------



## Hunab

*LSD
*

I was dropping LSD at least once a week, even though I wasn't enjoying my trips I still had an urge to drop.

I quit now, but for a while I thought I was insane and had serious depression for 9months.

A year ago from today I was an LSD junkie/mess


----------



## Azatos

Heroin or Tobacco.


----------



## synchrojet

For opiods, Opana by far.

All considered, Valium was the worst withdrawal I ever had.


----------



## Abbath

Opiates + Nicotine simultaneously.
I had to experience that wonderful withdrawal while going through a 25 hour bus ride with 4 layovers and no sleep. Not fun at all. I spent equal amounts of time about to fly into a blinding rage and about to cry and just give up on life. Most miserable time I've ever had.


----------



## bpayne

when I withdrew from trams last month I felt like shit, that was after being on  400 mg a day for 5 months, then I got more, this time I'm on my 3rd day without any and I'm just like eh, I have codiene syrup, for when I feel like shit, I have to take care of a  two year old all day so I don't really have much room to worry about silliness like "how I feel" just take a swig from the syrup and keep it moving, when my tram comes it comes, till then weed and codiene have staved off virtually most of the withdrawals which I am very surprised it is doing such a good job of~!


----------



## b-rad t

methadone. ive kicked heroin 1000 times and it was never as bad as methadone wd's. i was on it for 1.5 yrs. went from 30mg to 120mg back down to 90mg, then i got locked up and had to go cold turkey.. on day four i tried to hang myself in my cell and got put on suicide watch...

ahh, good times! you would think that would have tought me a lesson, but nooo.


----------



## Shambles

Probably the worst one-off w/d I've experienced was going cold turkey off of a gram+ per day IV heroin habit at the same time as coming off a high dose of long-term paroxetine (Seroxat/Paxil) treatment. That was truly hellish. The massive dose of diphenhydramine I took to try to get a few hours sleep on the second or third day didn't exactly improve things either 

*shudders*

The experimental rehab treatment I went through was not exactly fun either. 32mg of bupe (Subutex) with a daily doubled dose of naltrexone was pure hell. I lasted 4 days which was at the point the naltrexone was up to half a standard dose given to avoid relapse. Bizarre idea for treatment - get the patient high as shit then feed them naltrexone till they can't take it any more. Never did get past that pilot stidy and go on to wider use thankfully - maybe I took one for the team :D


----------



## dogfood

b-rad t said:


> methadone. ive kicked heroin 1000 times and it was never as bad as methadone wd's. i was on it for 1.5 yrs. went from 30mg to 120mg back down to 90mg, then i got locked up and had to go cold turkey.. on day four i tried to hang myself in my cell and got put on suicide watch...
> 
> ahh, good times! you would think that would have tought me a lesson, but nooo.



yes. yes. and yes. heroin WD is REALLY bad for a week but methadone is really bad for a month.
also to all the people saying LSD or MDMA is the worst... be happy you haven't had opiate WDs


----------



## Swerlz

Oxymorphone, Hydromorphone, Morphine, and Oxycodone w/d all at the same time. I was using a nice amount of whatever I could get ahold of. Almost went into convulsions during the peak of the first day.


----------



## ColtDan

ive just watched all four parts of this guys benzo withdrawl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlA-qMeyJFw

fucking unbelievable. im shocked. how could the doctors be so naive? my heart goes out to that guy


----------



## jackie jones

Cocaine.

D-amphetamine.

(especially if you mix cocaine with d-amphetamine.... yikes)


Long-term Morphine/Hydromorphone use.

Long-term Methadone use.

For some, even Cannabis can have bad psychological withdrawl symptoms.


----------



## synchrojet

I don't wanna flame or dicksize, so just take this question for what it is:

Do those of you who have had bad meth/coke/MDMA WD's (is there such a thing?) really think they compare to severe opioid withdrawals?

I used opioids for years before ever experiencing the actual severe WD's they can cause.  Quitiing oxy at 100mg/day after a couple months use will produce some discomfort, but hardly the withdrawals we are talking about here.  Try taking an opioid at high dose all day evey day for a year and then going to jail and you will quickly discover the difference.  

I ask this question honestly because I, too, have quit coke, MDMA, etc.  I will admit being depressed and irritable, maybe run down similar to very mild opioid WD's.  But nothing at all compared to withdrawing from high dose Opana abuse, which damn near killed me.

Speaking of severity, one of the biggest myths perpetrated in the media and in lots of medical literature is the notion that opioid WD's are never fatal.  This is simply not true.  My cellmate died from oxy withdrawals two years ago.  He was taking 400mg and more a day for over a year straight.  

In fact, the women they arrested here in Utah for oxy robberies were reported as having "killed themselves" in jail, but the word around those in the know was that they, too, died from severe WD's on day four.

Anyway, just wanted to know what the real severe WD's from those other drugs was really like.

Also, I might add that the valium WD's I had lasted for weeks.  I did a report here while going through them, you can look it up.  It was like a six week bad acid trip with moderate opioid WD's thrown in!

S-


----------



## Unbreakable

Imodium  Liquid always help me cope when i w/d from dope.... like 6mg every 5 hours.. helps a bunch...

that was my worst w/d drug...


----------



## Clinthumpdz

j0nj0n said:


> I've only experienced heroin WD. All of it is horrible.  The physical first then the psychological. About the second day I'm puking, shitting,pissing every five minutes. My whole body hurts. Your skin feels like it's crawling. Sneezing and yawning all the time. I'm cold...i'm hot, i don't know what i am. I've got goose bumps and its 90 degrees outside. I get like restless arms and legs. My arms annoy me the most, feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something. I'll just punch my head board and such. You can't sleep and when you do it's only for like 20 mins. And it just gets worse till about the 4th or 5th day.
> 
> After you go through WD, I'll be fine for days or maybe a month or so. Then I start thinkin about how good it was. The extreme rush from shooting. Then i get all anxious and wanna do it just ONE more time. With my experience it's never just one more time. The only way I've stopped was ending up in jail a few times.Then once i got on methadone but then i messed up probation and ended up in jail again and had to detox from methadone in jail which really sucked. And for some reason i never thought about detox till my probation officer said something about it and right away i got myself into one.
> 
> Heroin addiction and withdrawal in a total bitch



i must agree, heroin is awful but the worst I have had is just kicking straight morphine(IV) 100-200mgs/d for like 5 years.. a total bitch......though I know from xp that all opiates are a mothafucker to kick...methadone is right next to both of these for me. I went to the clinic for a year and cold turkey quit on 95mgs/day though the intensity (symptoms) weren't as harsh as the h or mor. the w/d's lasted for 34 days....talk about a bitch...yeah they all suck..


----------



## Clinthumpdz

synchrojet said:


> I don't wanna flame or dicksize, so just take this question for what it is:
> 
> Do those of you who have had bad meth/coke/MDMA WD's (is there such a thing?) really think they compare to severe opioid withdrawals?
> 
> I used opioids for years before ever experiencing the actual severe WD's they can cause.  Quitiing oxy at 100mg/day after a couple months use will produce some discomfort, but hardly the withdrawals we are talking about here.  Try taking an opioid at high dose all day evey day for a year and then going to jail and you will quickly discover the difference.
> 
> I ask this question honestly because I, too, have quit coke, MDMA, etc.  I will admit being depressed and irritable, maybe run down similar to very mild opioid WD's.  But nothing at all compared to withdrawing from high dose Opana abuse, which damn near killed me.
> 
> Speaking of severity, one of the biggest myths perpetrated in the media and in lots of medical literature is the notion that opioid WD's are never fatal.  This is simply not true.  My cellmate died from oxy withdrawals two years ago.  He was taking 400mg and more a day for over a year straight.
> 
> In fact, the women they arrested here in Utah for oxy robberies were reported as having "killed themselves" in jail, but the word around those in the know was that they, too, died from severe WD's on day four.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to know what the real severe WD's from those other drugs was really like.
> 
> Also, I might add that the valium WD's I had lasted for weeks.  I did a report here while going through them, you can look it up.  It was like a six week bad acid trip with moderate opioid WD's thrown in!
> 
> S-



I started doing coke (IV) about 15yo  up till 21yo almost everyday and we r talkin geeked (at least an 8ball aday) when I quit I xp depression, low self esteem , weakness, ect. like u said almost like weak opiate w/d's. but this only lasted for at most 3-4 days but was never major. When I was introduced to H and morphine(IV) I went on a 5 year streak and then graduated to the methadone clinic and after a year of that quit cold turkey off of 95 mgs/d and it was absolute hell but yall already know this..just thought I put my 2 cents in...I would say coke has more psychological than physical symptoms...


----------



## ShaolinBomber

benzo WD can and is done all the time. All it takes is switching to a less potent form of your med ie. valium, and begin to taper through those mg's, instead of trying to straight taper off of your orignal benzo. 

Benzo taper sucks everytime, but you can get off of them with enough will power and taper methods.


----------



## westcoastjunky

alcohol that shit can kill you.


----------



## westcoastjunky

alcohol that shit can kill you, then benzo, methadone, heroin, crystal, coke


----------



## Kenickie

k-pins & seroquel.

thought i was going to die. comin off junk wasn't even nearly as bad.


----------



## junglist15

benzo withdrawl is pretty shitty.


----------



## StuR18

Tsukasa said:


> Worst one drug? Tramadol. I've wd'd from it before and it was hell. It's like wd from an SNRI and methadone..



Tramadol? Really? I've been using it frequently, weeks on end solid at times for two years, and never experienced any bad withdrawal at all. Apart from sickness and extreme drowsiness after only a couple of hours sleep after a heavy binge I'm fine, and this is very rare in my experience. I'm surprised to read your experience.


----------



## Shambles

If you use it daily for a decent length of time and stop dead tram w/d can be pretty vicious. Not so much the opiate side but more the SNRI side. Coming of anti-depressants is often brutal and tram is no exception


----------



## rikerliker707

I came off my SSRI script (cipralex 15mg > 10mg> 5mg, one week at each stage before dropping to zero) without any pain or trouble. Do you have to be on the stronger ADs to experience w/d symptoms?


----------



## Shambles

Does vary between people and the drug. Paroxetine (Seroxat/Paxil) is often said to be the worst. I would agree. Came off whatever the ceiling dose is (30mg? can't remember) cold turkey one time starting the very same day I had to turkey from a gram a day heroin habit. Wasn't too much fun for a while. Although the bit where I had the bright idea of eating a whole pack of diphenhydramine cos I was so desperate to sleep was a particular "high spot". I wouldn't recommend that one


----------



## missingno

fentanyl


----------



## welshmick

Vodka & Diazepan -


----------



## ro4eva

I've come off (or withdrew) from quite a few substances and I'll list them in chronological order.

Tobacco (Cigarettes) - Some mild fatigue, agitation and craving for the drug.  Nothing to write home about compared to the hard stuff.   I was completely free of these symptoms approximately 12 hours later. (Pain Factor - 3/10)

Alcohol (Booze) - Now this is not about a hangover.  This is actual alcohol withdrawal.  It included some moderate sweating, headaches, anxiety, palpitations and insomnia.  This lasted for about 6 hours. (Pain Factor - 5/10)

Marijuana (Mary Jane) - I've never experienced withdrawal symptoms from marijuana other than perhaps a burnt out (eerie fatigue) feeling and it was over in a matter of a few hours. (Pain Factor 2/10).

Cocaine (Blow) - After using this for about 7 years, I can say that withdrawal symptoms (for me) were mostly consistent with moderate to severe headaches, fatigue, mild aches and pains, drug craving, hypersomnia, confusion and depression.  At it's worst it took 2 days to start feeling better. (Pain Factor - 6/10)

MDMA (Ecstasy) - Been using this one for about 5 years, it's a beautiful thing if taken in moderation.  Assuming you have been taking MDMA, you can expect an afterglow the day after you used it accompanied by some fatigue, confusion, drowsiness, sore mouth and possibly mild dehydration. (Pain Factor - 5/10)

Codeine (Tylenol 3) - This is the only opiate (for some reason which is beyond me) that I've been able to take large amounts for large amounts of time without feeling any of the typical opiate withdrawal symptoms.  It is a weak opiate (yar matey) but can be fun nonetheless.  Nonetheless, I've been taking this one for about 8 years now and have stopped for weeks on end without any withdrawal symptoms.  (Pain Factor - 1/10)

Oxycodone (Oxycontin) - In a complete turnaround from the above paragraph, this opiate is very recreational in large amounts (for me) and also very addictive.  I've gone through many withdrawals from Oxycodone (Oxycontin / Percocet) and for me it's gotta be the worst especially when combined with Alprazolam (Xanax).  Symptoms of withdrawal include mydriasis (dilated pupils), runny nose, watery eyes, insomnia, goosebumps, muscle aches and pains, hot and cold sweats, diarrhea, excessive yawning, stomach cramps, vomiting, hypertension, tachycardia (fast heart beat) and more.  (Pain Factor 9/10)

Alprazolam (Xanax) - Been taking this for about 5 years now.  Alone, withdrawal symptoms include insomnia, panic attacks, anxiety, palpitations, stomach cramps, seizure, tachycardia, hypertension and more.  Combine this withdrawal with an opiate withdrawal (e.g. Oxycodone) and it is without a doubt in my opinion the worst withdrawal imaginable (imo).  (Pain Factor 8/10)


----------



## largeamount

xanax>hard opiates>alcohol>coke


----------



## woamotive

Methadone withdrawal was horrendous. 'Other' opiate withdrawal (OC for example) is more than unpleasant as well. In fact, for the very reason that w/d is so bad I haven't been able to quit using them for more than a few days. I've yet to experience benzo w/d but fear it may be coming. 

Methadone, though, gets my vote for most horrible (for me) w/d.


----------



## RedRum OG

opiates

marijuana- now let me explain. there arent really WD's... but without it, nothing has meaning or excitement for months and months.


----------



## Violenza666

Fucking Klonopin.  Nasty Nasty withdrawls.  I would take certain opiate withdrawls over klonopin anyday.


----------



## Shambles

RedRum OG said:


> marijuana- now let me explain. there arent really WD's... but without it, nothing has meaning or excitement for months and months.



Same most certainly applies to most w/d only to a far greater extent, I'd say. Again, opiates (and especially methadone *shudders*) would be prime offenders there. I've yet to find a w/d that doesn't leave you feeling empty for at least months... years in some cases 

And a special mention for paroxetine (Seroxat/Paxil) which is one of the worst w/d of them all in many ways. Give me a moderate heroin w/d over fuckin' Seroxat any time. Truly horrific


----------



## drug_FUCKED

Benzos and Opiates. Benzos long term and at least opiates are worth the high.


----------



## JayBlack

Benzo's *BY FAR*

Going through DT's is something i never want to go through again D:


----------



## Metal_Lord

Methadone


----------



## Sweet P

Benzodiazepines, hands down.

The withdrawals from those once nearly killed me. I went into convulsions, stopped breathing and turned blue. The parademics turned up just in time!


----------



## pillpopper187

Benzodiazepines, ran out of kpins early again. couldnt sleep, was soaked in sweat 24/7

got my refill yesterday, ended up taking 8mg. took 4mg today. feeling back to normal and great now


----------



## pillpopper187

i've wded from fentanyl, oxy, and morphine cold turkey, and its easy compared to Benzodiazepines


----------



## Metal_Lord

I wd from clonazepam many times without many problems, just anxiety... I use it for 10 years

For me, opiates wd, especially Methadone is fucking horrible


----------



## SPC123

Effexor. This sucks worse than anything I have ever experienced.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Benzodiazepines easily the worst.

Followed by Methadone.


----------



## Lil_Dookie

The worst withdrawals  for me would have to be a combination of methadone and kolonpin.  Two weeks of absolute hell.


----------



## Hidden Truth

LEXAPRO!!! shaking eyes, insomnia, delusion, hearing sounds, feels like a constant phone ringing in your head, and fucking hallucinations! FUCK ANTI DEPRESSANTS!


----------



## DiaLæT

When I was hooked on DXM I told myself that I was the most fucking incredible person in the world because I had found the most beautiful way of life ever, and nobody in this world is anywhere near as awesome as me unless they drink Robitussin too. My comparison with other human beings was based around whether they had the balls to robotrip with me or not. This was only while I was not intoxicated. Would you call that withdrawal? I never had sane thoughts. Then it came to a point where my thoughts became nonsense and dribble and my words were dull and rehashed simplicity. An absolute butchery of my true self. So I fucking stopped. For a long time. Regardless of that horrible experience, DXM is still my closest friend and I've already forgiven it, we just made an agreement to make our visits very very moderate.

Dissociatives are fun. Just don't ever fall into the vortex, or you'll lose your true self in a very sick and twisted way, until it just becomes miserable.


----------



## BcL07

Man, worst withdrawals for me were easily from adderall. I hate to even think about it. My heart would be racing dangerously, I would have horrible headaches, couldn't sit still, and literally thought I was dying a lot of times. I've quit em' for good, I will never touch amphetamines again.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

DiaLæT said:


> Dissociatives are fun. Just don't ever fall into the vortex, or you'll lose your true self in a very sick and twisted way, until it just becomes miserable.



I would have to second that reply about losing your true self. I use Ketamine every weekend and you do become a different person. I don't know who I am anymore. However, Ketamine has helped me stay clean from opiates and other hardcore drugs. Dissociatives are very odd.


----------



## fresh basil

Xanax. And the WD was so horrible, I told my doctor I couldn't do it. And HE wasn't the one who wanted me to - *I* wanted me to, but after literally losing my mind even with a s-l-o-w taper, I knew I couldn't continue.

FWIW, I take 3-4mg/day for 5-6 years now.

Good luck to you who are WDing right now.


----------



## phatass

when i run low on benzos it makes methadone withdrawl seem like a walk in the park....

so benzos


----------



## SPC123

From everything I have heard and read, I am going to assume benzo's (never W/D from them myself). I do have anxiety and have had panic attacks, so I know how bad that can be. I can only imagine going through that for weeks on benzo W/D. I'd probably end up in jail for robbing a pharmacy.

Right now, I am on day 3 of Effexor W/D and let me tell you, I will never take another antidepressant. It's so bad I got 600mg of Oxy and 300mg Diazapam sitting right next to me, but I am too sick to touch either. All I do is drink 7UP and eat corn chips and mild salsa (which is strangely relaxing and easy on my stomach). That and crap, stumble around from the dizzyness, hear things that aren't there, stay awake for 40-50 hours at a time, and just generally feel like runny shit on a slice of burnt toast. It's like a really bad flu with delerious fever, body aches and a compelte inability to do anything that requires active thought without considerable force of will to concentrate.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

fresh basil said:


> Xanax. And the WD was so horrible, I told my doctor I couldn't do it. And HE wasn't the one who wanted me to - *I* wanted me to, but after literally losing my mind even with a s-l-o-w taper, I knew I couldn't continue.
> 
> FWIW, I take 3-4mg/day for 5-6 years now.
> 
> Good luck to you who are WDing right now.



Same situation I'm currently in except its Klonopin, not Xanax. I tapered 0.5mg monthly from a 4mg dose and at 1.5mg I started to lose my mind so I decided to tell my doctor that I gave up the fight and now I'm on 2.5mg.

I've been on either Xanax (max 8mg) or Klonopin (max 6mg) for roughly 10-11 years now and with the smallest decrease in dose I can feel withdrawal symptoms creeping up. I've asked my doctor if I could do the Diazepam taper but he always changes the subject and shrugs. Oh well...


----------



## SPC123

Do you mean the diazapam taper where you ultimately end up using a syringe to adjust the dose?


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

No, you don't use a syringe. Just tablets. You first slowly switch over to the equivalent dose of Diazepam (example: 10mg Diazepam = 0.5mg Clonazepam) and then simply taper 5mg every 1-4 weeks depending upon how long you've been taking the benzodiazepines. Its usually reserved for the shorter acting, more potent anxiolytic benzodiazepine i.e. Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan. The idea is that Diazepam has a MUCH LONGER Half-life and eases the withdrawals; less severity of symptoms.


----------



## TieriaX

marijuana. after quitting i almost commited suicide and went insane! no but seriously the closest thing to a withdrawal ive had is stimulants like adderall and ritalin. i get kinda anxious and a little insomnia. ive really not experimented with enough drugs or as many as i would like too so this is very subject to change


----------



## SPC123

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> No, you don't use a syringe. Just tablets. You first slowly switch over to the equivalent dose of Diazepam (example: 10mg Diazepam = 0.5mg Clonazepam) and then simply taper 5mg every 1-4 weeks depending upon how long you've been taking the benzodiazepines. Its usually reserved for the shorter acting, more potent anxiolytic benzodiazepine i.e. Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan. The idea is that Diazepam has a MUCH LONGER Half-life and eases the withdrawals; less severity of symptoms.



Well, I was reading this website that had this really neat method of syringe tapering.

Basically what it said was, when you go from 10mg to 9mg, you are only reducing by 10%, which your body can handle. But once you get down to 2mg (the smallest diazapam pill) you can only really reliably half it, so you are cutting your dose by 50% in one shot. So this guy reccomended when you reach the 2mg dose, you switch to a liquid formula. In this way, using the gradiations on a 1cc syringe, it's possible to reduce your dose as little as .04mg at a time, so you can continue a very slow taper.

Made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## fistful_of_needles

LOL @ stims and hallucionogens and Tram withdrawals ... just try some proper opiate like H or Done for a few years on a daily basis and then,once/if you manage to quit, come back in here and tell us what you think.


----------



## Krowsnose

Opiate withdrawal was horrible for me. But I've heard benzo withdrawal will send anyone to the psych ward.


----------



## DiaLæT

can anyone list the specific withdrawal symptoms from amphetamines? same for benzos? i just wanna be totally clear on those two, i already know plenty about opiate withdrawal, that was quite a day for me lol.


----------



## fresh basil

Krowsnose said:


> But I've heard benzo withdrawal will send anyone to the psych ward.



As far as "losing my mind" trying to slowly taper off of my Xanax, I literally had. There are chunks of time I don't even remember, and I had many other withdrawal symptoms that were really, really bad. But as far as "losing my mind", I remember just a few things I did:

1) Put a large pot of water on the stove to boil, then went directly to my bedroom to take a nap. Woken up by smoke alarm.

2) Took entire shower with my glasses on, and wondered the whole time why everything was so blurry, was extremely confused and distraught. I didn't realize until I was out of the shower brushing my hair, and saw them on my face in the mirror.

3) Had to pee, pulled down pants, etc., sat on toilet, stood back up, pulled up pants, etc., left the room. A few minutes later when I had to pee really bad, I realized that I had never _gone_ when I sat on the toilet.

4) Sent delusional/gibberish e-mails to a few people, randomly picking email addresses, *including* my psychiatrist (thank god). Evidently I made some comments regarding suicide, but none of it made any sense, and I've never been suicidal. Because I picked email addresses at random, one of these insane emails went to my Home Owner's Association president, one went to an old college Professor, and one went to a company I had purchased a pair of boots from.

When my psychiatrist got my email, he made contact with me and realized I was fully delusional. He arranged for an ambulance to come get me, and take me to my local hospital, (not the one he works at). To this day I have no idea what went on in the ER or what I was given to "bring me back", but when I was well again I told my doctor I couldn't try that again. He supported me, and I'm still on my regular dose. And again, all of this plus the physical symptoms happened on a slow taper.

Never again.


----------



## fistful_of_needles

^ what benzos were you using , how much and how long if I may ask ... that certainly didn't sound very funny to me being on a few benzos like Alprazolam , Midazolam and Bromazepam , mainly


----------



## dragonslayer428

For me, benzo withdrawal (after 8 years of using them) was a walk in the park compared to opiates.  Opiate withdrawal made me want to put a bullet in my head to put me out of my misery.


----------



## fresh basil

fistful_of_needles said:


> ^ what benzos were you using , how much and how long if I may ask ... that certainly didn't sound very funny to me being on a few benzos like Alprazolam , Midazolam and Bromazepam , mainly



At that time, 1mg Xanax XR, 4x/day for 5 years.

I was able to get down to 3mg/day, and try not to take the 4th mg unless I'm in crisis.

I_ recall_ the delusions began on about day 7-10 of tapering. Prior to that I was having severe nausea, diarrhea, uncontrollable shaking, waking up in the middle of the night/couldn't go back to sleep, sobbing constantly over absolutely nothing, severe pins and needles.

I felt like an alcoholic might feel when you detox them. But when the delusions started, I knew I was in big, big trouble, and I wasn't able to do anything about it. I was non-functioning and couldn't drive. And no, I truly wouldn't wish what happened on anyone.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Tapering off opiates felt like a walk in the park; with exception to Methadone, compared to benzodiazepine withdrawals.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Benzos, or long-term tramadol or methadone use.

I cannot understate the severity of clonazepam/tramadol withdrawl. I have wanted to die or thought I was going to several times. And go figure I've still got a problem with both of those drugs.


----------



## coldbleed

i took about 3 to 5 bars a day for 5 years and on weekends i would take 10+ bars a day and got tried off being lost all the time and stopped no wds
now methodone took 300mg a week for three years mixing with lorcet and perocet and oxycontin had to go cold turkey worst 4 weeks of my life thought about killing myself


----------



## LiVinggProooF

ive been reading about RLS and i thought to my self today i feel like i was getting Restless arms not leg..i would be trying to sleep and i have the need to do something with my arms i would grab another pillow squeeze it as hard as i can till i couldnt anymore until eventually it went away or i fel asleep 

I really thought i was the only one because i did have a leg injury so i figured all the time spent not walking caausae it to go to my arms

anybody have a theory on why this could happen?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Alcohol+benzos+opiate+amphetamines.

Good while it lasted, but your fucking head feels like someone is kneading your brain like dough.

You want to drink more but you are in the middle of a hangover. Feeling like shit.
You are weaning off of you benzo, you are half way there. Feeling like shit.
You are depressed as shit because you are out of adderall. Feeling like shit.
You drink after your hangover is gone to mellow out the opiate w/d. Feeling like shit.
Your head is banging harder than hardcore porn, smoking a cig. Feeling like shit.

Thinking how the fuck did you live another day. Feeling like shit.


----------



## Misanthropic

the depression and anxiety, two things that i used opiates to fight off, come back in full force when im sick. 


the restless leg syndrome is a fucking bitch too, soooooo frustrating.


----------



## MarkRenton

I hate restless leg.


----------



## BoulderBob

b-rad t said:


> all of the physical stuff really sucks, but IMO the mindfuck is the worse part. it makes the physical stuff seem worse because you spend so much time concentrating on it and you cant hold a rational thought so, therefore you cant work or hold a valid relationship or function in life.  your mind fucks into doing stupid shit. like goin on bluelight and reading about heroin over and over again...  sick as fuck right now.  talked to my guy a few hours ago and he said he'd be good.  i got excited as hell.  then he called back and said its no good.  i got so depressed you would have thought my mother died...  it's all bad, but i think that if i can find a way to shut my brain off, then the other stuff dont seem so bad. case in point,  xanies!



Agreed...the physical pains(arm/leg/cramps/etc) suck, but that doesn't last for more than a few days.  The mental head-fucking can last for quite some time.  I find if I fast during days 1-3 of WD, and then start working out lightly, I can keep the depression and the overall UGH'ness of WD's at bay.  Still sucks, but it's comparable to a common-cold.

To any of us who has gone through Benzo WD's...opiate WD's are a walk in the park...always look on the bright side!


----------



## VerbalTruist

Thinking about it.


----------



## Kurrupt

GutsERoll said:


> THe worst for me is when you cant get anything so you take 8 or so immodiums and still have the shits. But wait it gets worse.  Once every last bit of food is out of your system and you are still shitting large amount of pure acid.  The feeling after you have shit about 10 or 15 times.  Ass totally raw and im walking like i have a stick up my ass.
> 
> That sums it up for me....nothing else compares.



Haha wow... classic!


----------



## Bojangles69

Poppy pods all by themself was enough to get me in a psychward.

Whats funny is I thought that detoxes were to help you come off of drugs in a more pleasant manner, the fvckn darvocets they gave me didn't do shit.
I had to ask the nurse about a hundred times if they would allow my parents to drop some Kratom off. Of course they weren't having it but I would have much rather prefered Kratom then the shitty darvs I got in there.


It was a dual detox/psychward ftr.


----------



## C20romero

hands down, HEROIN. beautiful drug to get high from. absolutely horrible drug to come off from... like most posters' on here, the sneezing, sweating, chills, and constant pain (back pain for me is the worst) the lack of sleep, and the constant diarrhea. the bowel movements were horrible cuz there was nothing but acid in ur stomach so acid in- acid out, imagine shitting acid 20 times in one day for 2 or 3 days, u pretty much have no asshole left cuz its been 'raw'd off...


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Bojangles69 said:


> Poppy pods all by themself was enough to get me in a psychward.
> 
> Whats funny is I thought that detoxes were to help you come off of drugs in a more pleasant manner, the fvckn darvocets they gave me didn't do shit.
> I had to ask the nurse about a hundred times if they would allow my parents to drop some Kratom off. Of course they weren't having it but I would have much rather prefered Kratom then the shitty darvs I got in there.
> 
> 
> It was a dual detox/psychward ftr.



Propoxyphene is such a worthless excuse of an opioid. The least effective and the most dangerous side effects. I've also been to detox; twice, and they handed out Darvocet to some people. I was there for harder opioids so I went through the 10-day Methadone Detox, along with Phenobarbital/Diazepam combination for poly substance abuse. Anyway, most everyone put on Darvocet complained and asked for Tramadol or Hydrocodone instead. At this time Suboxone hadn't been fully approved for opioid detox, too bad for you and those who were forced to take Darvocet.


----------



## Bojangles69

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Propoxyphene is such a worthless excuse of an opioid. The least effective and the most dangerous side effects. I've also been to detox; twice, and they handed out Darvocet to some people. I was there for harder opioids so I went through the 10-day Methadone Detox, along with Phenobarbital/Diazepam combination for poly substance abuse. Anyway, most everyone put on Darvocet complained and asked for Tramadol or Hydrocodone instead. At this time Suboxone hadn't been fully approved for opioid detox, too bad for you and those who were forced to take Darvocet.



Couldn't agree more.
The WHOLE reason I went to detox was I didn't wanna go through the pain of wds.

I was lying in my bed on like day 4 I remember sweating/kicking my wall & just thinking "no matter how bad my habit ever gets again, I'm not coming back to a detox". But I would have imagined I could have got the methadone you did if I was on heroin or something.
No matter how serious I tried to explain that my habit was, the fact I was extracting my own opium from pods just didn't seem serious enough for them. 

I was in there thinking about when I had ran out of pods before, and was forced to use Kratom instead, and the withdrawals almost didn't even exist. Not to mention how much safer Kratom prob is then Darvs. Well you live & learn I guess.


----------



## FENTabUSER

fent and oxy combination......short but fucking HORRIBLE.....up to 50mg's of fent(yeah thats alot i know this) and 100-500mgs of oxy daily.....i tend not to stop when i start....


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Opioid withdrawals are usually short but very devastating. Methadone withdrawals are like a long lasting opioid devastation though.


----------



## fistful_of_needles

C20romero said:


> hands down, HEROIN. beautiful drug to get high from. absolutely horrible drug to come off from... like most posters' on here, the sneezing, sweating, chills, and constant pain (back pain for me is the worst) the lack of sleep, and the constant diarrhea. the bowel movements were horrible cuz there was nothing but acid in ur stomach so acid in- acid out, imagine shitting acid 20 times in one day for 2 or 3 days, u pretty much have no asshole left cuz its been 'raw'd off...



   ^This is EXACTLY how it is ,no exageration whatsoever ...was on coke and speed for years and years and I actually found both easier to quit than , say , cigs are. As for Heroin I wouldn't put it better myself ...hands down the worst nightmare one can think of . On another note I've been using benzos lately perhaps more than I should,keeping it low though ,nothing above ,say,1mg alprazolam/daily or 15mgs Midazolam ...this along with Subutex I'm currentely using for maintenace which I've already managed to taper down to 1.5-2mgs/daily.


----------



## ElusiveMind

Opiates and Benzos by far worse withdraw then any drug. Any drug that can cause physical withdraw is worse the mental withdraw period. Mental withdraw may seem really bad in your head, but after few weeks your feeling fine, after few months of clean time your mostly functioning normal. And I was addicted to meth for a few years. With proper diet and care from my doctor I was up and functional with in a week, cravings were gone with 5 months clean time. Been 2 years and I have never used meth. I use minor prescription stims from time to time but in very low dosages for school purposes.


----------



## caldoche1

The tachycardia, RLS, and the general "feeling like shit" while trying to get some sleep but unable to. Fortunately I just get the physical symptoms these days, none of the psychological ones.


----------



## Rexeh

The leg cramps and brain "zaps" are the worst IMHO. ;/

 -- Peace o/


----------



## exit56

i think the mental mindfuck has to be the worst.  and not being able to go to sleep for a whole night cause youre in pain.

i wanted to see if anyone else got this one other symptom though.  Whenever I havent had any dope in a day or two, my jaw gets a little stiff almost and cracks whenever i open it. Like i can feel the pieces of my jaw rubbing together and making noise and sometimes its loud and cracks real loud. I have thought of all kinds of reasons for this but its somehow from withdrawal and kicks in when other shit does, not any sooner, and i cant ever feel it any other time.  ever happen to anyone?  my one friend woke up with lockjaw one time and said he was scared shit and didnt know what to do.  he told his mom to come home from work and all that to take him to the doctor.  then im pretty sure he just blew some d and was miraculously all better.  idk its fuckin weird.


----------



## Blurpinkle

Sweet P said:


> Benzodiazepines, hands down.
> 
> The withdrawals from those once nearly killed me. I went into convulsions, stopped breathing and turned blue. The parademics turned up just in time!



I will agree with most here saying that benzo withdrawal, for me specifically xanax, is a form of hell so absolutely awful that I would not wish the experience on an arch enemy. 

You don't know hell to quitting cold turkey off of 4mg or more a day, and reaching day 3 without a dose as you slowly feel your brain and nervous system cracking and literally going haywire.

I had a seisure, my heart stopped, I woke up in straps not knowing who I was or where I was (oh I woke up in a mental institution) rock on!


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Combos of this is the worst to me.

Oxycontins, alcohol, and benzos, is the worst combo.

I'm two years strong of doing this combo, and it feels like I got ran over by a garbage truck every time it wears off.
It just feels like shit. Especially if you have to take one, you always hope it will be solid, but it's just another vomit out of your ass.


----------



## woamotive

The worst is most definitely the depression: the irritability, the anger that never fades, directed at nothing but everything at the same time. The inexplicable sadness, the anxiety, not being able to sleep but wanting to do ONLY that. Wishing to either disappear or get your fix. 

And the cycle continues.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

woamotive said:


> The worst is most definitely the depression: the irritability, the anger that never fades, directed at nothing but everything at the same time. The inexplicable sadness, the anxiety, not being able to sleep but wanting to do ONLY that. Wishing to either disappear or get your fix.
> 
> And the cycle continues.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## askaboutme

i hate how it fucks up sleep so much. first of all it is hard as hell to actually get to sleep.
then waking up every few hours covered in sweat or shivering. then the dope dreams.
then in the morning, i'm not able to go back to sleep but my body hurts too much to get up.


----------



## ciaxm

for me, it's the hot/cold flashes and intense craving. shizznit. cant sleep sweating so much either.


----------



## love2party

RLS,severe depression,Tachycardia,Hotflashes,


----------



## Trey

JustaChippa said:


> Ugh, yes it does.
> 
> Is it part of a greater plan, like to get clean, or are you just out?  That seems to make a difference.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the foul smell one's sweat has while dopesick?  I had to throw away several cotton t-shirts I had worn last summer during ctwd.  Even after several washings, they still smelled like dirty ashtrays or something.  The sweating itself is bad enough, but the horrible odor just makes it even worse.  I even had to switch antiperspirants after getting clean, as the smell of the one I was using during w/d reminded me of how I smelled during that time, and would make me sick to my stomach all over again.
> 
> Cold, clammy, nasty sweats.  Good times, good times!   8)




I can't use certain deodorants/shower soaps either because of that... especially the stuff I had in rehab. 
Awful smell to me now.


----------



## djatm

alrighty, so today is day 8 and i'll share with everyone the worse of the worse.
here is a little background info
 i stopped sub use on day 4 and i shot every day for about 16 months straight, sometimes up to 15 bags a day

the worst is...the cold chills, the feeling that you will never be warm again, the restless arms that only stop when you punch yourself. the endless sweating, and the putrid smell of the sweat. the shits that will not end. just will not ever end. never being hungry. never. the depression that seems to stretch on endlessly like an ocean of terrible thoughts, anger, and panic. the thought that everything is better on the stuff. the ability to do nothing but lay in your bed and hurt, feeling as if you can never accomplish anything unless you're on it. 

and finally....the horrible truth being that you're only 15 minutes away from copping and can make all of this go away and odds are.... you're going to... and all of that will begin again.


----------



## rollingrainbow

I have a phlem prob so when I'm getting off oxy..  my throat fills up with it
and Its thick and no matter how much water I drink or swallow its still there. 
also RLS.
no sleep


----------



## Tiesto

Honestly I hate the physical effects.  I know the mindfuck is pretty bad, but iunno, I'm used to that mindstate - i get it when I run out of weed (most times at least).  So I can usually "tolerate" the psychological shit.

What drives me to take more is the physical problems (mainly the pain in the back and legs), also the fact that most times I go into withdrawal I usually have shit to take care of.  Which makes it worse.  Dunno how many times I had to mission it to university classes in withdrawal.  Legs and back killing me - nose all runny and shit, constantly sniffing in class.  I had to down 1500mg of Tylenol + 2 Ibuprofen + 2 Immodium just to be able to go to class and stay in there without running out to shit out water every 15 - 20mins lol.


----------



## Mystery Brew

So tired but never get rest. When rest do come for the what..3 hours? having the most vivid dream that you might as well been awake the whole time because it didnt even feel like a wink of sleep. Depression-only time offing my self felt like a good idea (greatfully not good enough). Kicking and turning all night. Exhausted 24 hours a day. Just being a zombie. Teary eyed and runny nose was never to bad for me, never had problems with puking and shiting or eatting lucky..just the above because  I love my sleep and feeling refreshed when I wake up


----------



## oxymoron87

exit56 said:


> i think the mental mindfuck has to be the worst.  and not being able to go to sleep for a whole night cause youre in pain.
> 
> i wanted to see if anyone else got this one other symptom though.  Whenever I havent had any dope in a day or two, my jaw gets a little stiff almost and cracks whenever i open it. Like i can feel the pieces of my jaw rubbing together and making noise and sometimes its loud and cracks real loud. I have thought of all kinds of reasons for this but its somehow from withdrawal and kicks in when other shit does, not any sooner, and i cant ever feel it any other time.  ever happen to anyone?  my one friend woke up with lockjaw one time and said he was scared shit and didnt know what to do.  he told his mom to come home from work and all that to take him to the doctor.  then im pretty sure he just blew some d and was miraculously all better.  idk its fuckin weird.



dude my jaw dose this same fucking thing like clicks/pops and shit with no drugs in me and i yawn and shit constantly when sick so it cracks like that alot somtimes there is like a shooting tingling pain with it soon as i do a line tho fucking vanished its really weird i have no reason i can think of myself


----------



## leiphos

*any cure for restless legs?*

rls is probably the worst part (one of many worst parts I guess...). it's uncomfortable and frustrating and it fucks with sleep. is there any way to relieve it? pharms, foods, herbals, etc?


----------



## DioIpO

NOT BEING ABLE TO SLEEP!! 

If you could sleep, it would be so much easier. 

That's why I hate when people say that dopesickness is just a bad case of the flu. That is such bullshit. At least when you get the flu, you can sleep!


----------



## Oppyandme

As bad as the physical and mental w/d can be, I have to say the worst is when I wake up and feel so shitty I actually CANT get out of bed. Sometimes, I know my opana or oxy or subs are 10 feet away. But just getting out of bed when you are dopesick is a mission all by itself. I cant tell you how many times i have been 1, 2 or 3 hours late to work because i woke up like this. And yeah, the depression/anxiety is hell too...


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

lacey k said:


> FUCK I KNOW!! I thought i was the only one who gets this, it sux. it drives me up the fuckin wall. like out of my mind, insane crazy , straight black out type shit. the only way it feels better is if i hit my arms hard as hell to make the jumpy feeling go away. i cant massage my arms or nothing i just have to keep hittin em til they get all bruised and hurt becuz it drives me so crazy and thats the only thing that keeps me from feelin it for a second or two. the fuckin WORST



haha lacey i get the same thing only w/my legs, when i was detoxing down county jail, the only thing i could keep doing was to keep punching my thighs to stop the feeling, and of course the occassional beat off session helped when you get that 1 good feeling for all of 5 seconds lol


----------



## mattjuice25

this thread is hilarious


----------



## AphexAcid93

also: when you are ALREADY a sleepless/mindless insane zombie-son of a bitch, then on the 2nd or 3rd nights of all nights, the neighbor's leave their Dog's out all night, and the motherfucker's bark at the slightest sound...times like these tonight, Animal cruelty doesn't seem so bad afterall, lol..jesus fucking christ.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

anxiety, plain and simple.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

AphexAcid93 said:


> also: when you are ALREADY a sleepless/mindless insane zombie-son of a bitch, then on the 2nd or 3rd nights of all nights, the neighbor's leave their Dog's out all night, and the motherfucker's bark at the slightest sound...times like these tonight, Animal cruelty doesn't seem so bad afterall, lol..jesus fucking christ.



wow... :D

sick are we?


----------



## AphexAcid93

ChemicalSmile said:


> wow... :D
> 
> sick are we?



Sick?.... as in Dope sick? - Yes....
Sick as in I approve of Animal Cruelty? - No. Because I truely don't approve of it at all.


----------



## boston1979

*Depends on use*

A lot of people say alcohol withdrawal is not that bad...but it is all dependent on how much/often they drink.  Most people who use H and most other drugs use them very frequently....they are very addictive.   A lot of people stop the booze who don't drink a lot and not bad.


But if you are the type who has a pint of vodka for breakfest, and sometimes more if they can't hold down the first few slugs....then continues to drink all day until they pass out....wake up shaking like a leaf until they can get enough booze in them...and do that for many years.

That withdrawal is the worst.  You are shaking so bad they hand you a cup with pills to take and they go flying all over the room....your blood pressure is 240/130....they have to give you shots in the ass to try and prevent a seizure, don't sleep for days even though on enough meds to kill a dog, hallucinate, and the meds don't make it any better...they just make it less likely you will have a seizure...DT's last for days.  Sucked.


----------



## Wolfie287

I guess I am lucky, but when I run out of benzos  I don't feel withdrawal. I don't know why. There was one time that I couldn't sleep all night because I was out of benzos. For me, the worst withdrawal is opiates. Thank God for suboxone.


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

IMO opiate withdrawals were really bad, but the worst for me was Tramadol.   It felt like I was abruptly stopping SSRI's with the w/d's.  That was the worst.


----------



## /navarone/

In my luck I've never been hooked up on heroin but as a 15yo I suffered a terrible withdrawal from meth.

Even when I couldn't find it it would be like a thought stuck in my head, constantly thnking about when I was gonna hit it again.

Clonazepam (IVd) witdrawal is a bitch too unless you cover it up with a lot of alcohol, still I got 3 seizures from it.


----------



## Ne0

Benzos.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

I have been through both benzo withdrawal (xanax 2-6mg a day for about a year) and opiate withdrawal (heroin/methadone mainly close to a bundle a day IV for 1.5-2 years of basically daily use.

The benzo withdrawal was a bit more psychological, but I used opiates to help me get through it, and I also was lucky to not have a seizure.  It took me a few months to finally feel back to normal, but I made it.  Opiate withdrawal, while a bit more physical for me, is close to unbearable as well, and the fear of the withdrawals would provoke me to do basically anything, at any cost, to go cop and make the sickness go away.  It was horrible.

I'd have to say while less mentally debilitating, the opiate withdrawals were worse for me and a lot more unpleasant overall.  I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## romtiddle

alcohol 4 me is far and away the worst,hallucinations vivid and very real,  opiate w/d is like a walk in the park compared (at least for me) also you can die from alcohol w/d, opiate w/d lasted several days when i was addicted and while it really is extremely unpleasant, if you have the right attitude you can make it a little more bearable, but nothing on gods earth can prepare you for full on alcohol w/d


----------



## bfisher

NOTHING compares to opiate Withdrawl. period


----------



## bfisher

romtiddle said:


> alcohol 4 me is far and away the worst,hallucinations vivid and very real,  opiate w/d is like a walk in the park compared (at least for me) also you can die from alcohol w/d, opiate w/d lasted several days when i was addicted and while it really is extremely unpleasant, if you have the right attitude you can make it a little more bearable, but nothing on gods earth can prepare you for full on alcohol w/d



What type of opiate w/d have u been through ? how long were u using n how often


----------



## elevator

Methadone
Benzos
I've heard Suboxone can be quite a bitch if stopped cold turkey for someone who's taking like 16 or 24 mg a day.  Why do people take 24 mg of subs a day anyway?  I just don't understand that.  IMO 8mgs is enough, maybe 16 if its a heavy habit


----------



## opiaddict

*wosrt withdrwals*

I have had some hard core wd from methadone i.e.  did not sleep at all for19.5 days. the sweaty clothes, a gross smell coming out of my pores, the shits and vomiting simultaneously, kickikg legs, no appetite, dilated pupils....
Also had withdrawal from XanaX andklonopin on top of the methadone..yes, this was seemingly an eternal time in hell
I thought I was a drug addict as opposed toan alcoholic. I heard horror stories of alcohol dts but never gave it a thought compared to the methadone + benzo withdrawal, UNTIL I EXPERIENCED IT! and OMG, alcohol is no joke. I know benxos hit the same receptors as alcohol, but they are clean, meaning pharmeceutically purified. BUT ALCOHOL withdrawal for real was the absolute worst withdrawal than any other. Those few five days and nights , I can't explain, I was going insane. I could not sit still, I has extreme anxiety that came over mw in waves every minuite, then gradually every two minuites and so forth. I vomited shook, blood pressure was 188/94. Pulse 125. So dehydrated, but all the water I was drinking wasn't able to process properly because my kidneys were all out of wack. Peeing was a relief! Knowing that the toxins were at lease coming out. I could feel my heart poundind and it felt tired. You will literally remember every single second of every minuite that goes by. After I seizured, I felt better. But I now know I am alcoholic and I don't drink. It just keeps me awake. It sucks. i will go as far as to say that I would go through benzo WD over alc WD anyday! Alcohol is a brutal addiction!


----------



## opiaddict

oops, sorry about all the misspellings, valium is hitting.  I also forgot to add that the alcohol WD makes you itch like mad. It feels like there a million spiders crawling all over your body. I will never forget it and I will never do that again! God forbid.


----------



## unsettled

For me, Xanax, horrible, I ended up having a seizure while driving, totaled my car and someone else's and ended up in the hospital. I don't even remember the accident, there's about 7 minutes that I can't remember at all from that night. Luckily I only broke my wrist and sprained my ankle and the other person wasn't hurt at all. But before the seizure ever happened, the confusion, the constant panic and restlessness drove me crazy, then I started vomiting, stomach pains, just feeling like I was going to lose my mind completely. All this happened after coming off of 1-2mg of Xanax daily for 2 years, I went 3 days without it cold turkey all because of a mix up at the pharmacy (some kind of miscommunication between the doctor's office and the pharmacy). I didn't think I was at risk for a seizure, I was driving to pick up my refill when all this happened. Had I known I could have had a seizure I wouldn't have drove.

I've withdrawn from various opiates, mainly poppies, hydrocodone, oxycodone, suboxone, and they were hell to come off of too, but I'd never been on any of them for longer than 6-9 months at a time. There is just an element of psychosis that came along with the Xanax withdrawal that puts it at the top of my list.

So, Xanax and then opiates. I'm on Klonopin now. I can't seem to get much lower than 1.5mg Klonopin a day without feeling extremely on edge and uncomfortable.


----------



## wellbeing

My experience is that Opiates are the hardest to WD from, but thats just due to my psyh make up. Benzo's, for me are don't produce withdrawls. I get 60 2mg xanax bars a month and have never experienced WD, even after a 3 month break....OC would most likely rate number one on the addictive scale for me even above H, keep in mind I dont IV. I have heard some people talk about kratom for matinence, ppl that have had opiate addictions tend to have bad kratom WD and ppl who have not tend to have minimal if even any WD. Kratom sneaks up on you, and you get to the point where you have to dose every 2hrs to not get sick. Kratom WD are like other opiates (I know its not it just hit the receptors) Benzos do not alleviate the the symptoms at all (all the same as OC but with worse insomnia IMO). I have taken 30mg of hydro to stave off Kratom WD but it barley worked, however if I use Tramadol the I dont feel any WD and am clean from Kratom in 1 week. I think this is due to the SSRI effects that Tramadol has considering the near psyhcosis some ppl experience for kratom WD. Just dont use Kratom to get off of Opiates. I was up to 160mg of OC a day , decided I was done got some Suboxon, took that for about 1 month weening down, then went to codeine for 2 weeks, then cold. The tapering method works well for me but you have to have the determination.


----------



## drminaq

*Nicotine ?  Meth?*

[
klonopin withdrawal was almost worse than heroin withdrawal (possibly even worse).  The initial withdrawal didn't seem as intense as heroin but the thing about klonopin withdrawal is that it takes for-fucking-ever to start feeling better. 

I swear it took at least 3 weeks to feel any real improvement.  So IMO benzo withdrawal is probably worse, simply because it takes so damn long before you feel any better at all.  And I was only using daily for about 5 months at most.

I was using about 6-10mgs a day of klonopin btw.




I was up to 20 mgs of Klonopin and felt nothing from them this was while I was in Nepal where all it takes is a trip to the pharmacy for almost any benzo in existence.  the withdrwal was intolerable for a week No sleep, sucicidal thoughts, trembling body and anxiety.  Heroin is short and sweet if you get past the hump.  

I m surprised no one has mentioned nicotine and crack or meth as these are the notorious ones.


----------



## poppylover

for me hands down is an old drug called hemineverin.3 weeks on a high dose of this powerful sedative is like a mixture of the worst opiates  and benzo wd with a small touch of alc dts thrown in to make it more fun.then its has to be methadone h and poppy tea followed by alc then diazepam.the alc wd was only from drinking a litre of vod for 3 months but i imagine it would be horrendous after years of daily abuse.kratom is very easy though as is librium.


----------



## SmellyJaguar

*withdrawl horror stories*

So, ive been threw alot withdrawling. I would like to know how many of you out there have a horror story about withdrawling. ill start with my worst of all worst storys. 

Im 6 foot 210 with the habbit of epic proportions. Heroin is my drug of choice but back then it was all and everything.

keep in mind in jail no one cares not even the nurses. no help in sight hopeless almost. on the side of my cell reads ye who pass here abandon all hope.


its march of 2008 in Mayor, AZ. Riding along I-17 on the way back with a dope train. to make a really long story short i ended up in jail with a serious habbit. 
My last shot was right befor leaving the house in phx az. This was about 4 hous befor i was arrested. sitting in the cell still feeling a pritty good buzz i couldent help but wonder if my body was about to make it threw what i knew was coming. i fall asleep...


For those of you who havent had the opertunity to make it to county jail its prolly the worst place you could ever imagine to have withdrawl symtoms. Know this all you get is a cup, plastic spoon, mini soap, and a tooth brush with tooth paste. A mat that has been slept on by more then 5000 people over years of use and smells as if a racoon ate some thai food then shit in an amputees stump hole.

now were was i ohhh yes...~~~


I wake the next day promply at 5 in the morning(i had fallen asleep about 1 hour prior)they feel the need to wake you that erly because ther erly bird gets the wrom... thats what the guard told me... any idea how angery you can get at a guard comming down off h after 3 years hard use with almost 0 breaks. to say the least it made me angery. on top of that he handed me a plate with a white peice of toast an apple and some rice crispys. i held my cup out to get a half glass of milk. now as time goes on as u can imagine the symptoms get worse. as for that day it was fun to be all high in jail for a little. but fuck its cold in here.



the next day


I wake WET from head to toe. its so cold. my spine writhes in pain up and down back and forth. my cellie notices how pale i look and trys to call a guard... no answer. i crawl out of bed to begin vomiting black almost phical looking matter. the taste i dont even want to go into unless youve licked the underside of a goats scrodum durring matting season. but for real i needed help. i could feel my stomach slowly burning away i cant even explane this part something that hasnt happend durring any withdrawls since.(come to find later i had bleeding ulcers) Finnaly after banging on the bars and pissing everyone in my pod off a guard came to talk to me i told him what was going on and for lack of a better term he totally faged off and did nothing. it wasnt till chow when i wasnt able to get out of bed to walk did the guard get the nurse to come look at me.


In the infermary


As i lie there think about all the decitions i had made over the last 3 years i pin pointed alot of places i had went wrong and started to have some of the worst depression of my life. Im normally a happy human for the most part but for the first time in my life i wanted to end it all. only thing was i had put myself in one of the only situations were there was no acess to life ending apptitudes of doom. So lying there head pounding and anal sphinceter not working i start to slowly loosing my mind. there are 2 people in the infermary with me an alchohalic in super withdrawls shacking and the whold bit and some psycho who shappend a spoon. i have been able to pin pont my life down to this one moment that is my all time low and that was me making a verbal deal with this withdrawling alchoholic that if i help him off the toilet he will give me his cake with chow. 



That night in the infermary



I dont remember much of the stuff that happend that first night but between me not being able to sit still for more then 2 seconds. the old withdrawling alchy chattering and moning. But worst of all was the psycho who kept yelling for the nurse just to tell her every time she came to the door "can i go now".


As the lights come on the guards feed the infermary first. i find myself not being able to eat any thing. so i squrall food for myself. most of this day is spent simply trying not to loose my mind. i was reading a book but i couldent tell you a single word of it today i just remember looking at the book between the toilet and changing my underpants every 3 hours or so cuz i shit myself.


Last day in the infermary 3 days total



people would come and go threw the infermary. one dude was stabed i was scared yes but i had to be brave and show no weekness. but being sick after a 3 year binge you cant even defend yourself. alot of guys i was able to talk to and relate with on some level. everyone in jail likes you when you are able to give all your food away cuz you eat NOTHING. on this day my bowls are really looseing control now. i stand and cant seem to keep the discharge back. i decide i need to be back in genpop due to the fact there is a tv... just something to take my mind of this pain. another sleepless night filled with loud routy inmates that wont STFU!!!


next morning


im in genpop they moved me right befor morning chow... its easyer that way.
Nothing seems to be going my way i have court this day. I wake get a razor and shave. i see the judge in 30 min. i get back from scentincing. Trafficing of a narcadic drug (for sale) Class 2 Felony. Bail 50,000 dollars. 


im crushed, im never getting out of here i think. realizing how bad of a situation im in i call my parents getting them in the mix. they had no idea of my habbit i kept it secret so well for so long i was faced with the humilliating task of telling my parents i was nothing but a no good junky now. befor i had graduated from collage and was a computer tech for a private ferm. now all that my car my house my bank acounts EVERYTHING takin from me by the police. 


My head is f'in pounding... my stomach aches so hard... everytime i ask for new underpants every guard has to ask why i need them. i want to die at this point.


day 5


i start to feel what i would dscribe as Progressing. Not better but just able to get up and get my food and maybe keep somehting down. from this point on nothing special except if was in jail for the rest of it. and for the next 2 years.


see if u can top it. dont feel like you have to write as much as i did i just wanted to express my feelings about the jail system en such. if u just wanna tell us about the place and what made it so shitty most of us know what goes along with withdrawl symptoms.


----------



## Pegasus

->  Drug Culture (?)


----------



## !_MDMA_!

were you being watched or was it just a lucky catch by the popo


----------



## tom80

Withdrawing from longterm benzo and oxy use in the psych ward for over a week was hell that I won't even try to describe with words.  They didn't believe I was WDing from the amount I told them until _after_ the seizure.  Pricks. They gave me clonidine and smoke breaks atleast.


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

I've been through the same ordeal. Withdrawling in jail is quite the experience. You're right when you say that NO ONE cares. Absolutely no one, if you try and tell a CO that'd you're WD'ing you might get a laugh and that is it. What else would you expect though, ya' know. In Passaic County NJ, heroin flows pretty freely through the system however. It's just that in the first few days WD'ing you don't know anybody or have commissary to buy dope with. So by the time you can grab some dope you're through most of the withdrawls. If you're lucky you end up getting stuck with someone in intake that is packin' (has a condom in their ass) dope. Usually these people see that you'd WD'ing and them being junkies too will usually hook you up. People will either come in with Dope or Bupe (because its long acting and you can bring A LOT). I've seen people come in with 70 suboxones + 30 Klonopins all powdered up in their ass! It's all chance that you get stuck with someone like this in intake however, so it can be really good or really bad.


----------



## DarkSkys

Damn! What a story. I thought I had it bad. Withdrawing from Oxy at home with cheap T1 Codeine and some Ativan. God, that Ativan bottle disappeared quick.


----------



## SmellyJaguar

!_MDMA_! said:


> were you being watched or was it just a lucky catch by the popo



they had dectectives on my ass for a while like i said it was a dope train 3 cars i was in the middle they pulled us all over it was gay


----------



## yo_bot

what's a dope train?


----------



## bagochina

For me a long term benzo habit was the WORST w/d I have had to deal with but here is a old post I wrote concerning w/d, heroin, and jail.

Peace,
Seedless

http://seedlesss.wordpress.com/1999/09/01/when-will-i-throw-the-towel-in-2-2/


----------



## DarkSkys

bagochina said:


> For me a long term benzo habit was the WORST w/d I have had to deal with but here is a old post I wrote concerning w/d, heroin, and jail.
> 
> Peace,
> Seedless
> 
> http://seedlesss.wordpress.com/1999/09/01/when-will-i-throw-the-towel-in-2-2/



^ You write beautifully. Good story.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

withdrawing from (what was some of the purest dope i ever done, shooting about 2 bundles a day(of fire shit) and benzos, i got arrested at 830 in the AM on Friday morning in the hood. didn't do any dope that day, got moved around from one shitty jail cell to another and from 1 station to another until finally friday night they took me down County jail. it wasn't real bad charges so i figured i'd pay my bail and get out that night. i was waiting in processing in the little rooms withdrawing my ass off (and it is freezing), having to lay ur head on a roll of toilet paper, shitting in front of 10 other dudes, so finally i got processed and my bail was posted BUTTTTTTTT, i couldn't leave until i saw the "BC" which is the Behavioral Counselor. AND OF COURSE, it was MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SOOOO the BC wasn't coming in until the following Wednesday! Had to withdraw in jail for all those extra days when i could've just left that Friday night but since i tried to fight a guard at one of the previous holding stations before they took me to County, they put that i had to c the Behavior Counselor on my record which prevented me from going anywhere until this Indian doctor showed up a week later almost (who barely spoke English anyways so what kind of REAL evaluation was he doing for me/on me). ANY jail withdrawal stories always suck....


----------



## Northside

Kicking in jail is definitely the absolute worst, I've done it more times than I care to count. The only reason I can even admit it is that I don't get arrested anymore. Funny thing, I don't do dope and I don't go to jail. It's been since 2002 but dammit I can remember it like yesterday. 
 Freezing , nothing to comfort you AT ALL, other inmates look upon you with disdain and don't want you in their cell (how soon they forget). COs being real dicks about it calling you a junkie whore and stuff. NO SLEEP and sick as a dog dying. Your mom crying with relief on the other end of the phone because it's at that point where your loved ones WISH you'd get locked up before you die. Not even having stuff to wash your ass and the water is no where near hot enough. 
Screw the infirmary- it just makes it worse and isn't worth the tiny clonidine, get into debt right away because you'll buy any psych med that will make you sleep.
Sometimes you get locked up in the hole right away if you're unable to stand for count or get up for chow- that's a real treat.
And all you have is time to think about how badly you fucked up. Again.

Oh man I am so glad that's behind me. I was fully strung out for the nineties, all of them and a couple years of the next decade too. I still party and I've even been on suboxone from doing too many pills, kicked them twice now at home. It was a cakewalk both times.Anything is compared to kicking in jail.


----------



## SmellyJaguar

Northside said:


> It was a cakewalk both times.Anything is compared to kicking in jail.



yup if i ever do withdrawl now with my friends or gf they always make it to be so overdramatic. Sometimes i think if they had to do that in jail they would just die. and they only do dope for like 3 weeks at a time at the most lol its not even that good


----------



## SmellyJaguar

yo_bot said:


> what's a dope train?



3 cars the one in the middle ME has the drugs the others box them in as to prevent any police from getting behind/in front of you.


----------



## corkraver

Lol that dope train shit sounds like something in the movies, were you moving serious shit?


----------



## MaLfUnCtIoN5

i had to do that dope train shit in rockford. its where you meet the dope man in a car at a corner and he just drives by and you follow, and you tail him till he feels safe, hops out, and gives you the dope. least that my only knowledge of the term dope train.

the first time i went to jail i had a severe benzo and coke addiction. the second time i was hooked on sweet lady smack and she was a bitch. the guard at one point just assumed i was dead in local lock up. i hadnt even made it to county yet and they thought i was dead. great. finally get to county after 3 days and paws kicks in. now i'd been doping a lot of dope so i didnt stop withdrawing till a week after getting arrested. i finally got my w/d done with and was plugging in to my new surroundings preparing for a long stay then i get bonded out. 

so my sober life lasted about 20 fucking minutes past getting bailed out. One of the guys i was bonding out with offered to hook me up for my commissary check so i did it and was pretty damn high by the time i got home on the metra.


----------



## pixcy67

*Withdrawling sucks*

Well it's been 4 days since I've taken anything for pain. I was on OpanaER and Morphine tabs. I took this to withdrawl off Oxycodone 90mgs evry 4hrs and Dilaude 16 mg evry 4hrs. I took them for 1 week. I cried, screamed and I was so emotional. Now I'm getting off the opana and morphine. I got cloidine, Xanax, something for my stomach, Soma for the spasms in ur muscle, and something for sleep.I smoke a little pot and it helps alot. So far so good. You can feel the withdrawls even with the opana and morphine but not as bad. I was just so tired of depending on something in the morning. . I want to get better not worse. I know my method with the pot isn't a good way to go but hey, it working! I'm a little less relax and my mind focusing on other things besides the withdrawls. I want my life back!!! I was almost 4 years clean and a car accident messed me up. I'm ok I just had bad fractures on my legs. I got scars that make me feel ugly and it's hard because I isolate. I have some people try to be there for me but I'm ashamed of abusing my meds. By the way I was a x herion addict. But #%^*!! 4 years clean. I'm so mad that I have to go through this because I had it almost together. I was angry at god and the world for this happening to me. But now I'm determined to walk normal again. I'm gonna go to physical therapy and work hard. I also plan to check in a dual dignosis center . There's a waiting list for the rehabs in my state. I would stay about a week in there(only amount of days insurance allows) then drug outpatient for a month. This is all after I get through the withrawls which should be mild. Gonna do it for 5 days and then check in someplace. Most people would disapprove of my plan but hey, just giving suggestions. I know I would like to hear about how someone got off. Give me hope, strength, faith, and patience. I know all of us can do it but we have to want it bad enough. I went through ??? getting the pills to detox but I stuck through and got everything I needed. I'm doing awesome right now compared to the many other withdrawls years ago. I know if I have god, hope, and the will to kick this thing in the @!^, I'm gonna  make it! I know I didn't relapse on my own fault. My injuries were severe. I fractured hip and open fracture on my legs. By the way does anyone feel close to normal after these kind of fractures? Just like to know. By the way not gonna continue to smoke pot after the withdrawl part. I just want myself back. I suggest anti- depressants too. They help while ur body is trying to repair it'self. Seroquel helps for the sleep at night for the first month of being sober. U will know when ur ready to stop them. For me it was a month back in my heroin days. By the way any success stories would def help. I know most of the stuff here are about how to get high. I should know! I was on here last week trying to find out how to get high off theses opana ER. They turn to gel when u sniff it. I went to the er to get more oxi. My mom went through the pics on her phone and I remembered I can have a life without drugs. So I stopped. It's not Fucking easy, but it's worth it! Call me what u want, but I care for all the addicts out there suffering and I pray for everyone that's trying to beat it. If u don't believe in god, then believe in urself because ur fucking worth it. For me to write corny shit like this, u know I mean it....


----------



## pixcy67

Made this 4 days ago. Finally got the strength to post it. Got 4 days off narcs. 1 day off xanax and soma. Hanging in there. Last time smoking pot till I check myself in to a loony bin. Anybody else hanging in there?


----------



## DarkSkys

Hang in there. It get better everyday. Just tell yourself, that the next time you wake up to a brand new day, it get better. So why not, just wait for that first ray of sun light to greet you before you relapse.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

I've never been to jail but had w/d that so bad I was pounding my head on the wall so I pass out but I only lasted two days before I ran away from the place and copped more. Good stuff. But nothing beats jail w/d, dope or methadone which I heard of from a good friend who is in jail for the third or fourth time. This time her habit wasn't so bad so I hope she's surviving. Have no money for the 1000 bond.

Oh, maybe w/d during a trip might. 700 miles away from home with no connects and running outta dope (we hoped to kink there, yeah right, once any w/d kicked in we are on our way back ASAP) made it insanity to get back. I dunno how we even did it with my hubby. I wash shaking in the back of the car, poured in total sweat. Then we get pulled over by a cope 30 minutes away from copping and him calling an ambulance on me cuz I didn't seem well/ I said my meds are at home, half an hour away but that was not luck. An hour seemed like days. I could barely walk and got our car into ditch sort of thing once we copped but it didn't matter as much at that point.

But now I am in a better situation with the dope habit as I'm pregnant so don't use.

During recent w/d I made sure to stuck up on a shit load of meds.

I get nightmares and shit from it. Horrible dreams, wake up soaked, in pain, cramping, stomach wants to die. All c/t w/d is insanity but jail w/d tops it all by a long haul. On the outside there is always some chance to get benzos, clonidine, subs etc. My mom is pretty good with helping out with this kinda stuff.


----------



## thelung

I did a cold turkey withdrawal from 7 months on 110mg of Methadone/day @ MMT clinic.  The _county_ jail they locked me up in did not dose you if you were on the _county_ -ran methadone clinic located across the street from the jail, less than one block....amazing no?

I won't go into the details, but it was nothin' nice...


----------



## Sweet P

My worst withdrawal story? Probably one of the times I stopped my benzos cold turkey (I've now been on them daily for 6-7 years). It almost killed me. I had a massive seizure that didn't stop... I wasn't breathing, and I was starting to turn blue. My dad called for a paramedic, and luckily they arrived just in time to shove an anti-convulsant up my ass.


----------



## Oppyandme

I am at work, withdrawing yet again. I hate sitting here like a zombie, cant do shit. I was actually past the worst part of the withdrawals from an 80mg/opana or 300mg/oxy daily habit. Then, i had to go cop yesterday and it completely threw me into the worst w/d today. I cant fuck around like this anymore. I wont doubt that w/ding in jail is the worst, but ANY withdrawal is hellish (especially from that damn oxymorphone).


----------



## thelung

Oppyandme said:


> I am at work, withdrawing yet again. I hate sitting here like a zombie, cant do shit. I was actually past the worst part of the withdrawals from an 80mg/opana or 300mg/oxy daily habit. Then, i had to go cop yesterday and it completely threw me into the worst w/d today. I cant fuck around like this anymore. I wont doubt that w/ding in jail is the worst, but ANY withdrawal is hellish (especially from that damn oxymorphone).



Very true, despite your physical location, any opiate withdrawal certainly is hellish, especially when you're expected to hold down a job like you are doing.  Mad props for sticking it out AND working at the same time.  I have no idea what type of job you have but ANY job would be crazy to have to work during a full-on opiate w/d.  hang in there man!


----------



## Oppyandme

thelung said:


> Very true, despite your physical location, any opiate withdrawal certainly is hellish, especially when you're expected to hold down a job like you are doing.  Mad props for sticking it out AND working at the same time.  I have no idea what type of job you have but ANY job would be crazy to have to work during a full-on opiate w/d.  hang in there man!



Thank you for the encouragement  . Fortunately (or unfortunately), I got a fix today, so I am working like a man possessed lol. Yay for payday


----------



## Handsome_in_nyc

Benzos all the way...


----------



## Handsome_in_nyc

Now I'm going through opiate wd.....


----------



## chompy

alcohol and benzo wd's are the worst. ive had wd's from all sorts of other drugs but nothing beats the good ol booze and pills


----------



## alphabetalactone

GBL for me, the most hellish experience for me.


----------



## sowannageth1gh

i've been on all kinds of things, xanax, h, fentanyl...can countless others, right now i'm going through h w/d which sucks but it's happened so many times i can deal without the use of anything else. out of everything i would have to say oxy/xanax w/d at the same time was the worst it took me about 3 weeks to feel better from everything. after that h. and eventhough i've taken as much as 10mg of xanax a day for god only knows how long i never felt like i've w/d from it currently i've gone five days without using h and almost all the shitty physical feelings are gone. but to get over the mental aspects of not using i had to move from Vegas to Nebraska....guess there's no h out here or something like that...bet the second i make it back home i'll score again though


----------



## Witchen99

For me alcohol and heroin. The benzos sound pretty bad. I had been on Xanax for awhile - years ago before my addictions took hold... Glad I didn't have to add that to my list.


----------



## opiatekrzy

physically benzo's, alcohol, barbuturates can cayse fatal w/d.


----------



## EEhouseEE

Ive been realy curious about something, if the withdrawal effects of benzos are so bad, and u know when u come off of them you will have bad anxiety then why not just stay on them for the rest of your life,  is using benzos for the rest of your life really that bad, i mean first of all you wont experience withdrawal symptoms and second, u wont have such bad anxiety as you would when your off them? (for people that have an anxiety disorder)


----------



## Alprazolam8129

even after heroin wd i still think tram is the worst.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I thought benzos were bad, but I dont feelm sick when I wake up after taking xanax. Opiates are becoming a reeal bitch


----------



## Sweet P

Benzos, alcohol and barbs. 

They're the only drugs that can actually be fatal to withdraw from.


----------



## Shambles

EEhouseEE said:


> Ive been realy curious about something, if the withdrawal effects of benzos are so bad, and u know when u come off of them you will have bad anxiety then why not just stay on them for the rest of your life,  is using benzos for the rest of your life really that bad, i mean first of all you wont experience withdrawal symptoms and second, u wont have such bad anxiety as you would when your off them? (for people that have an anxiety disorder)



Cos the dose you need to get relief has a habit of going up and up. At some point it will get too high for you to be able to function normally on and things get very messy. Plus, being on benzos long-term is pretty shit.


----------



## swilow

After a while your brain simply needs more benzo. Even on high amounts, I've felt w/d. There comes a point where no real amount can stop withdrawal symptoms. Benzo w/d is fucking horrible; probably worse is zolpidem...


----------



## I NUK3D U

apparently poppy pods are absolutely horrific in terms of withdrawal. Probably something to do with the 50 odd different active alkaloids...


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I've had the opportunity of experiencing withdrawals from so many drugs via taper, cold-turkey and detox/rehabs and by far I'd have to answer the question with Clonazepam. For some reason it was tougher getting off the Klonopin than it was the Xanax. I had two attempts of tapering off the benzos and both periods I couldn't go any longer than a year. The physical withdrawals (shakes/cold sweats/insomnia/tremors) just linger forever and never ended. That and the psychological withdrawals (anxiety mostly which made me crave them so much) never dissipated.

Opiates are tough cookies as well. I started with pills and after my first attempt I relapsed and wound up with a Heroin addiction. Now, my second attempt I went onto Methadone to get off the Heroin and now Suboxone to get off the Methadone. I'm 1mg of Buprenorphine from getting off the opiates for good.


----------



## lovethoseopiates

Aiko-Aiko said:


> Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything.
> 
> I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions




Methadone, methadone, and methadone..........the physical withdrawal is the worst of any opiate I've ever done.  Obviously this is just my opinion.  Hope this helps : )


----------



## the bold one

methadone,hands down  the shit should be banned thought i was going to die.......
alcohol  fuckin horrible as well  dt.s and seizures while in jail not nice..esp with a stupid cunt of a doctor trying to hand you paracetamol...


----------



## DMVN8v

the bold one said:


> methadone,hands down  the shit should be banned thought i was going to die.......



This.  I've gone through heroin, suboxone and methodone withdrawls.  By far methodone is the worst.  Been through it twice.  The second time was in prison.  Yup.  Good times.

Of those three suboxone is the easiest.  Again, by far.  I've never dropped off of a high dose so maybe it can be bad, I don't know.  But I've taken it all the way down to one mg and then gone off.  Legs hurt like hell for a few days and it's hard to sleep but that's about it.  

I really don't know why anyone would go on methdone these days.


----------



## Gormur

tramadol WD is really fucking awful. i felt like i was on the constant verge of having a seizure & felt like shit no matter what i did. for me it's like wding from an opiate & SSRI at the same time

alcohol wd is meh - lots of depression. i'm used to that. _the shakes_ are discomforting tho. idk. i drank heavily but never had really bad withdrawals

benzos are bad.. so much anxiety sometimes i'd get dizzy and vomit. no sleep for a week. depression, depersonalization- psychosis 

ambien wd is fucking nasty; especially when abused for a while - absolutely no sleep, ever. total dysphoria. migraines. insane irritability & restlessness, suicidal ideation- major depression, crying, possible seizures.. luckily i didn't have any.. food tastes & smells like garbage (sth unique w/ ambien apparently)

opiates- morphine wd is shitty, but bearable. i felt like i had the flu for a couple days & felt sad. the depression sucks for sure. at least i could cry tho

stims (meth, coke, etc) have their own wd hell.. i guess i'm used to them now but they are debilitating at times.. so sketchy, so exhausted..no motivation. foggy headed. life is bleh. nothing has meaning. nothing brings pleasure or joy. i feel empty. this lasts months, maybe forever

anti-psychotics - zyprexa wd is like an acid trip gone bad. the drug for schizophrenia made me schizophrenic in the end.. psychosis.. visuals, voices, music, people watching me.. none of it was there but i wasn't sure what was real at the time..unsettling. parasites under my skin, vivid nightmares so disturbing i avoided sleeping. also the lovely tardive dyskenesia making me move in all sorts of strange ways i had no control over. that scared me the most.. like if i was going to have permanent TD! luckily i don't

SSRIs - nothing like electric shocks and psychosis to ease you back into sobriety eh. at least i don't feel like one of the living dead anymore


i can't decide on the worst one. maybe tramadol. i don't like feeling like my brain is fried & that i'm about to have a seizure all the time


----------



## Gormur

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> I've had the opportunity of experiencing withdrawals from so many drugs via taper, cold-turkey and detox/rehabs and by far I'd have to answer the question with Clonazepam. For some reason it was tougher getting off the Klonopin than it was the Xanax. I had two attempts of tapering off the benzos and both periods I couldn't go any longer than a year. The physical withdrawals (shakes/cold sweats/insomnia/tremors) just linger forever and never ended. That and the psychological withdrawals (anxiety mostly which made me crave them so much) never dissipated.



Clonazepam is the worst benzo wd i've experienced as well. It's the only one that made me physically vomit - despite that i was tapering

By comparison, alprazolam (xanax) was a breeze (tho debilitating, not crippling) & diazepam was the easiest by a long shot (tho not fun)

I also think there's def permanent damage done, in my case. I didn't have panic attacks till after i wd from clonazepam


----------



## BlackOnWhite

I have withdrawn from heroin, marijuana, oxycodone, alcohol, cigarettes, cocaine and xanax and by far, I don't know why but the worst was...

xanax

Physical withdrawals would be heroin by a mile but when I was hooked up a box of 2mg every 2 days, well let me just try and explain how I remember it, it felt like someone had pulled my brain out of my skull, put the stove on to 180 degrees and fried it. It was like nothing I have ever experienced before, such a horrible horrible thing to go through. I went through it in a private psychiatric ward and I was still in such immense mental pain. Despite the loveliness of a xanax high, I'll never even rail a 0.5 again. Never.


----------



## coopie

Opiates - all the typicAl symptoms you here of so bad: my whole body just throbed w pain, stomach cramping, vomitting, shitting, sweating, shivering, bouts of delerium, never being able to get warm enough even tho sweating buckets, feeling like someone's punched you in both your kidneys - horrid


----------



## Gormur

BlackOnWhite said:


> I have withdrawn from heroin, marijuana, oxycodone, alcohol, cigarettes, cocaine and xanax and by far, I don't know why but the worst was...
> 
> xanax
> 
> Physical withdrawals would be heroin by a mile but when I was hooked up a box of 2mg every 2 days, well let me just try and explain how I remember it, it felt like someone had pulled my brain out of my skull, put the stove on to 180 degrees and fried it. It was like nothing I have ever experienced before, such a horrible horrible thing to go through. I went through it in a private psychiatric ward and I was still in such immense mental pain. Despite the loveliness of a xanax high, I'll never even rail a 0.5 again. Never.



idk why but for me, _xanax depression_ is the worst... once tolerance builds i'll sink into a deep depression. then experience a kind of raw, intense depression during withdrawal, which sometimes lingers or fades into a feeling of emptyness or isolation

out of the benzos, diazepam has given me a negligble amount of depression. usually i'd just feel _leveled out_ and long-lasting relief from bad vibes


----------



## SensoryAmusia

I am thankful I haven't had to worry about withdraw from any substance yet, but I would say marijuana is the hardest not to do. I usually use other drugs sparingly to prevent such an occurrence.


----------



## BrutalRollar

I'd have to be nicotine for me, still can't quit it.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

BrutalRollar said:


> I'd have to be nicotine for me, still can't quit it.



OMG yes dude, I had to smoke one at the damn thought of doing it.


----------



## deeSUHAL

Well from expierence I would have to say opiates. For me thats heroin and oxycodone.. 
I remember oxycodone being more intense version of heroin w/d but then again that was the first drug i ever had w/d's from.From then on kept  steady habit and made sure to never run out so i never w/d again until i found dope. Heroin w/d on the other hand is more prolonged and your mind fucks with you hard as hell after you quite. You're minds always  telling you over and over again: "let's get some diesel." Like right now i got bank account full of money i just want to withdraw it all and get dope.  Oh, and let me state that i'm talking about white powder dope , none of the black tar in jersey/nyc area. Anyways, to sum up everything dope is longer and oxy is stronger in terms of withdrawl.


----------



## Nikolai

IME its Opana. But many times its probably going to be the drug you were most addicted too at the highest doses.


----------



## tj11989

^ My dude, what part of BK are you from?


----------



## paranoid android

About a year ago while withdrawing from about 1000mg's of morphine a day i was caught on day 3 which is always the worst day for me with fuck all withdrawal meds. I had clonazepam and gabapentin but they where only doing so much. I ended up slashing my arm up 20 some off times with a razor blade then i threw rubbing alcohol on it to make it really sting.

 I think i did it to transfer the pain but im not sure. Great idea anyway 8)


----------



## el k

hey,

All products have their special hangover., we have to think about the fact than many times, it s quiet impossible to know which drugs provide which dopesick felling. Cause around me and else where most of people mix all kind of psychoactiv products...then after that how to say this or that staff is the worse...
depend on your mind ,how many kg you ve indgested the last years..
and from far i don t remember to ve seen friends consuming only 1 product on long period..
it s always the same cocktails....
opiates-benzo- coke.....coke-benzo-alchol...opiates meth.. and the like...
All withdrawls from drugs aren t funny..

 i think the alcholic addiction is with heroin the worse.

and far better in regards to stop quickly to find a solution u can take everyday a bit less and so for a few weeks...

in case of very longtime addiction it s potentialy dangerous (and deadfull) to stop in few days..sometimes withdrawl can be like an O D for your body..fatal..

good luck all

el k


----------



## mamacita67

Poppy pod tea withdrawals are horrible.  They say poppy pods are just as addictive as heroin.  My husband went through severe withdrawals from poppy pod tea, and when I ran out of Hydrocodone, I was going through fairly bad withdrawals, including restless legs, anxiety, & depression, but during the Hydro withdrawals, I drank one poppy pod, crushed in hot water, and it totally relieved the Hydrocodone withdrawals.


----------



## BlackAdder1

GenericMind said:


> I've gone through serious Opiate withdrawal several times and it never came close to comparing to when I went through Benzo withdrawal from Xanax. It was by far the worst drug-related experience of my life.



I totally agree. i have never gone through bad opiate withdrawl but xanax for me is the worst of the worst.

My friend is a 49 year old doctor who told me that unlike herion or booze withdrawl from benzos are life threating. Herion, opiates, meth, .et al., can all make you very sick but those are both are generally recoverable.

A benzo withdrwal must be taken quite seriously.


----------



## BlackAdder1

GenericMind said:


> I've gone through serious Opiate withdrawal several times and it never came close to comparing to when I went through Benzo withdrawal from Xanax. It was by far the worst drug-related experience of my life.



I totally agree. i have never gone through bad opiate withdrawl but xanax for me is the worst of the worst.

My friend is a 49 year old doctor who told me that unlike herion or booze withdrawl from benzos are life threating. Herion, opiates, meth, .et al., can all make you very sick but those are both are generally recoverable.

A benzo withdrwal must be taken quite seriously.

if someone has not had a bad experience with a benzo come down it could only be that they weren't eating often enough. I went to 5 doctors at the same time and this is what i would score before party time;

3 bottles of Halcion <(1988) - 90 pills
3 bottles of Plasydil after Halcion ban
3 bottles of Xanax (1988 til now)
3 bottles of Miltown (Meproborate)

so lets say i went to the doc(s) on the 1st of some month. I would normally have on me; 90 .5mg halcions,  180 1mg Xanax. the rest of the drugs I never liked. But i would normally finish all those drugs in just over a week. After a week and a half i started a withdrawl that took the next two weeks to recover. The first of the month comes right around and i can do it all over again.

I'm glad that today I am, still a user but I will not go through a another benzo withdrawl.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JimLovesOxies

none of my withdrawal stories even come close to what ya'll have posted.
Currently, I'm withdrawing from 16mg suboxone daily, the police took my prescription, I know its illegal for them to do that, but they've been lying to me, saying that it was left in my vehicle.

I'll let ya'll know how it goes. I'm just starting to feel the withdrawal, I hope I can make it through this bullshit. Fuck the police.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

The only time I've been in serious withdrawal was a combined benzo and tramadol withdrawal. Over a period of about two weeks I had been taking, on average, per day: 4mg Xanax, 6mg Klonopin, 80mg Valium, and 400mg tramadol. Noticeably more on some days; a few days I remember taking whole blisters of each drug. For the whole next week after I stopped use I couldn't sleep, my muscles constantly twitched, I was aching all over, I kept "seeing people" in my peripheral vision that weren't actually there, and thought up ridiculous conspiracy theories about my very best friends scheming to steal my money, girlfriend and house and stuff. Fucking awful, I'm never doing that again.

I was on 20-60mg temazepam for three months during the end of last year and didn't taper off that dose either, but got no withdrawals this time.


----------



## Sprout

Combined heroin and oxy WD, that made quitting smoking look as easy as pissing... the thought of the WD alone keeps me from going back. But 5 months clean next week, I can't say I don't think to myself whenever I have money; I could go and get some straight fire right now, I could be lay in opiate induced bliss in an hour but.... no, I have willpower!


----------



## hopki1309

itsjustme said:


> Heroin. Withdrawal from my longest habit was in jail, which was pretty tough.
> 
> But with the right meds, food, comfort, etc, the w/d is not as terrible as it's made out to be. You can't die from opiate w/d unless you have concurrent health problems.
> 
> Supposedly benzo/alcohol w/d is the worst (potentially fatal) but i don't plan to go there.
> 
> There was no "withdrawal" associated with meth, for me. It was actually a relief to come off meth. You sleep a lot, eat a lot, and you're tired. It's not much.



Alcohol WD was the worst for me i have been in rehab 3 times because of it and you can die if not done with the proper meds.I was a really heavy drinker i drank all day but that was because i had to kick a massive coke habit it was like 1 viciuos circle


----------



## herronGrl

Am I the only one who thinks being in jail makes W/D'ing _easier_? I mean, yeah, being in a coldass dingy cell, sick as hell sucks...a lot...a whole whole lot. But at least being locked-up you know there's no way you're gonna get the drug. On the street you end up playing mind games with yourself..._I need one more hit...just one more hit...no! no I don't! suck it up!_ etc etc. repeat x infinity.

In jail you got nothing to do but just accept the fact that it's gonna happen, and lay the fuck down.

I ended up detoxing in the infirmary with a bunch of crazies. They would start screaming at each other _every_ night at freakin' 2, 3, 4 in the morning...freestyling 'n shit. This one guy would be like, "I'm an animal! I'm an animal!" and snarl. It was kinda disturbing. Eventually I got annoyed enough to where I'd shout, "Shut the FUCK up, niggers!" and they'd all be like..."YOU SHUDDUP WHYT BITCH...and show me yo' titties!" Lol. Good times.


----------



## funkgerm

i agree with herronGrl. The anticipation and the mind games are the worst.

Worst WD story for me has to be a couple thanksgivings ago. Me and my family drove out to Massachusetts to visit their friends for a few days, and I was only able to afford a bundle to bring with me, and ended up doin it the first day we were there. The 8 hour drive home 3 days later was absolutely awful. I had to try to hide the WD's to the best of my abilities while being cramped in the back seat of a volkswagen with my entire family right next to me. The anticipation of getting back to Jersey was killing me. I almost lost it when we hit a huge traffic jam. When we got back home I didn't even go in the house, I just jumped straight into my car and went to go cop.


----------



## previouslyhere

One time I had ran out of my Perc 10s script early and had to wait one day to get it filled. My insurance at the time would allow for a pharmacy override 4 days early at the most. So I had one more day until that 4 day override mark.  At the time that wasn't too bad because I was usually running out 1-2 weeks early depending, and then supplementing it with whatever I could get (besides dope) on the street.

This particular day though, nothing materialized on the street...so I had to wait it out a day. I was taking about 100mg oxycodone/day then and my last dose was 20mg at 10pm the night before. Except this day I had promised a friend of a co-worker I'd help her move. She was paying me pretty well for it and I couldn't turn down the money. On top of that she rented the U-Haul and made arrangements to put stuff in storage. So...no matter how sick I was I couldn't back out.

I get to her place and she has absolutely nothing packed. I figured I'd go over there, carry some boxes and furnature (With the help of the bldg super) into a truck, drive it downtown, and unload it. She had nothing prepped. Shit was a nightmare. I had to take a bathroom break every 25 minutes and my legs were shaking. Took almost 5 hours just to get the truck loaded, then we had to drive through rush-hour Manhattan traffic to get to her new apartment; which was a 6 story WALK-UP...the whole time I'm in full blown w/d from a 100mg/day habit...cursing myself and my life and this lady and the city and just about everything else I could think of. 

The real kicker is that she told me at random her mother just died of cancer and she had her mom's old pain medicine in a bag in the truck. I asked her for some and she said "no, you couldn't handle it - its morphine patches - its too strong". I figured she meant Fentanyl patches. I'm in W/Ds and there is a bag with some patches about 10 feet behind me?? I couldn't/didn't want to tell her I was basically a pill junkie and NEEDED it right now so I sat in silence, trying not to shit my pants. When we got to the storage unit and she went in side to get things in motion I ravaged the truck looking for that bag. She ended up catching me and it was very awkward 

After 12 hours my day was over and I was ready to head home. I remembered I left my bookbag with 2 10mg Percs at a friends. I was so fuckin happy. So I stopped by and ended up catching him. Those 2 10mgs felt like 100mg after a day like that.

The next day I got my script filled and vowed I'd never experience W/D again (I was wrong about that)...


Theres also been times where I was trying to fill a script, in full W/D, and the pharmacy was out. So I'd ask the pharmacist to call other locations to see if they had what I need in stock. I remember taking like a 45 minute train ride out to Queens on multiple occasions, going to a 24 hour pharmacy dozens of times as soon as the clock struck midnight and the date had changed (which meant I could fill the script), all sorts of shit. Those types of W/D and problems aint shit compared to kicking dope in jail thats for sure... but not having a fix, no matter what it is, is hell


----------



## Chaos23

I was on 80mg of methadone, and had been coming down slowly off of 120mg at the clinic.  I had been on the methadone clinic for about 1 year at this point.

I got arrested and put in jail for quite some time.

They at least threw me in a cell by myself for the first week.  I shit on myself and rolled around on the floor and cried and screamed and punched my legs and didn't sleep AT ALL for a week.  

They laughed at me and offered me a fucking tylenol.  

FUCKING ASSHOLES.


----------



## tm1210

I've had alcohol withdrawls before but high dose Benzos sorted me out.


----------



## TJ5

I've done a lot of drugs, but out of all of them, the worst w/ds were from Tramadol!


----------



## Supeudol

*Benzodiazepines by FAR.*

I had a 5.5 year heavy benzo habit, and getting off that was the fucking worst experience of my life, makes my oxycodone withdrawal look like a cake walk.  I had a 600mg/day Oxycodone habit, and yes it was rough, but withdrawals from oxycodone only lasted a little over a week for me.  

To this day, 5 months later, I am still battling a little bit of physical withdrawal from heavy benzo use.. (cold sweats, extreme skin sensitivity, mild anxiety).. 

but much better from what I was anyways..


----------



## drug_FUCKED

^How much benzos were u using daily? Benzo addiction in my opinion Triazolam being probably the worst.


----------



## lowlow345

obvi. crack. duh.

then i would say opiates, hands downnn. its the worst man.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Nicotine and benzodiazepines.

I've used both of them for 10 years and had attempts of getting off them before but never could stay off them. I've been tapering off Klonopin for 8 months and now that I've got low enough I've switched to Valium to make withdrawals easier and to get off the Valium it will take another 5 months. Because of this I'm smoking more! Argh


----------



## Violenza666

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Nicotine and benzodiazepines.
> 
> I've used both of them for 10 years and had attempts of getting off them before but never could stay off them. I've been tapering off Klonopin for 8 months and now that I've got low enough I've switched to Valium to make withdrawals easier and to get off the Valium it will take another 5 months. Because of this I'm smoking more! Argh



Yea cigarettes are a motherfucker... and I think Klonopin is one of the nastiest benzos to come off of.  I stopped cold turkey one time....  It was HORRID.  I swapped xanax for valium with no issue... I don't know what the deal with klonopins is... but they are real bastards to come off of.


----------



## slowdive

I've only had withdrawal from two drugs. Nicotine and tramadol. 

Tramadol was by far the worst. Symptoms I get are: 

- Persistent sneezing, yawning
- Shaking
- Chills
- Diarrhea
- Severe anxiety, depression
- Crying spells
- Watery eyes, runny nose
- Extreme pain all over
- Muscle cramps
- Sweating
- Extreme restlessness, especially arms and legs
- Pins and needle sensation
- "Brain zaps" 
- Insomnia that even benzos can't help

I've heard of folks that have wd from heroin and tramadol said tramadol was worse. I've only wd from tram though and it's beyond horrible. I run out early before refills sometimes and it's hell.

I've been on tramadol for 7 years.


----------



## leigh12

iv only truely withdrawed from xanax and that was hell 

im trying to think but words cant explain the hell and wierdness of it all


----------



## leigh12

Violenza666 said:


> Yea cigarettes are a motherfucker... and I think Klonopin is one of the nastiest benzos to come off of.  I stopped cold turkey one time....  It was HORRID.  I swapped xanax for valium with no issue... I don't know what the deal with klonopins is... but they are real bastards to come off of.




i tried to swap xanax for diazepam but the valium wld barely hold me from wd over nite , id wake up not being able to feel or move half my body until i took another hefty dose of benzos , so i just went bak and got more bricks n gave the vals to mum


----------



## Cam520

Mild opiate withdrawal to both Vicodin and Oxycontin. 

Was on Norco's for about 7-8 months and went through about 4 days of physical w/d with moderate emotional issues periodically throughout the w/d.  Also had no energy.

The oxycontin I only took about 3 weeks or so, but the w/d lasted around 6-7 days and was mainly emotional (depression) and lethargic with minimal physical symptoms (only major one was insomnia).

Either way both sucked and I would never wish them upon anyone.


----------



## phenethylo J

TJ5 said:


> I've done a lot of drugs, but out of all of them, the worst w/ds were from Tramadol!



Yea tramadol w/ds can be pretty bad i take it for chronic pain and if I miss a dose I get real tence, anxies, depressed and over-heat.

I heard you can get seizures from comeing off it.


----------



## higher than you

For sure Xanax w/ds are fucking hell.  Thats some shit that no one should ever go through.


----------



## Violenza666

phenethylo J said:


> Yea tramadol w/ds can be pretty bad i take it for chronic pain and if I miss a dose I get real tence, anxies, depressed and over-heat.
> 
> I heard you can get seizures from comeing off it.



Yea and you can have seizures being on it too.  It's an evil medication...


----------



## volp

Violenza666 said:


> Yea and you can have seizures being on it too.  It's an evil medication...



Barely works for pain, dangerous in even relatively low doses, and has nasty w/ds.  Fuck the satanist who came up with it.


----------



## phenethylo J

Once I got a pretty bad leg tremor from it once while I was in my room. I was able to get to the kitchen to tell my mom by then I had to lean on the table to prevent my self from falling. When I sat down I couldn't move either my legs at all. I grabed my legs with my arms and started moveing aroundand after a few minites I was able to move them again and walk.


----------



## edgeman_221

my worst one and still is oxycodone.  Man, I go at least on day without it I feel like shit.  Total shit.  Stomach cramps, nausea, can't sleep, mood swings all that and more


----------



## Valley88

For me it's adderall by far, which I quit a while back and would never touch again. Outside of that probably klonopin.

Sometimes I think how great it would be if drugs like hydros, oxys, kpins, etc. just didn't have any side effects or withdrawals @ all. Then I get pissed just thinking about it, knowing that could never be the case.


----------



## TheOne1980

*WD from Herion...*

I have had Herion WD They are really bad I kicked in Jail I had no bail so was there for ended up being 3 years so I experinced all the effects with out any Meds not even a proper blanket, shower,food,drinks and stuff that would just make it easier on the street the physical pains (back and legs worst) lasted about 6 day's and took me about 20 to sleep a full night sure that was a little WD and a little of my cell mate snoring and getting use to the Cell in general.. Now that I have relapse I have been trying to kick at my house with the proper things to make it easier that I had mentioned above and I can't seem to do it I am a baby when it comes to the pain for some reason I run right out and get it cause where I live it is every where and Money for me is no issue so I think this is the reason I can't get past the first 48 hours but I really need and want to I am letting a lot of people down.. Just a tad bit about my situation I could use some Tips if any one could give me a few suggestions I would really appriciate it.. Thanks every one stay strong if you fall lets get back up and get it done !!! This too shall pass.....


----------



## cryan

Opiates is the only thing I've wd from. Used for years, pills, heroin, whatever I could get. The withdraws sucked ass no doubt, but I could deal with em- all accept that motherfucker RLS. That right there set me back so many times. Like some others said I'd take physical pain over that shit. In the end after getting past the physical w/ds its always the mental shit that brings me back- the crazy bad depression & sheer boredom.


----------



## slowdive

cryan said:


> Opiates is the only thing I've wd from. Used for years, pills, heroin, whatever I could get. The withdraws sucked ass no doubt, but I could deal with em- all accept that motherfucker RLS. That right there set me back so many times. Like some others said I'd take physical pain over that shit. In the end after getting past the physical w/ds its always the mental shit that brings me back- the crazy bad depression & sheer boredom.



RLS is one of my most agonizing symptoms of tramadol withdrawal. It's really more like Restless Body Syndrome. And the crippling depression due to sub-level neurotransmitter function. 

Physical symptoms are hard to describe. It's just a general, agonizing feeling of discomfort all over the body. The trick is getting through day 1. Not that those symptoms don't persist after day 1, but after the first 24 hours it seems my body gets the picture and I can handle it better. 

And you nailed it with boredom 

During acute tramadol withdrawal, I usually use benzos. But even high doses of alprazolam, etc do not let me sleep during tram w/d. Just kind of takes away the shaking.


----------



## TaupinJohn

For me, it's methadone, hands down.

I've had WDs from oxy, percs, hydros, xanax, and tramadol, and IME they didn't come close to hell that was methadone WD.  They sucked, they sucked bad, but nothing like the 'done.

I was taking 130 mgs from a clinic every day for just over 18 months.  Got in a fight with one of the kids at home, and wound up being arrested.  I figured I'd get out in a few hours, but my husband refused to post bail.  I was served divorce papers while in jail (after 20+ years of marriage.)  They called me downstairs and I thought my husband had posted my bond, but instead I was served those damnable papers.  Along with them came a restraining order, so I knew that even if I did post bond, I had nowhere to go.  It was beyond devastating.  Just the concept that I would no longer be waking up in my usual bed, going to the clinic, living my life... just knowing all that was over was a feeling I cannot put into words.  (And if I could, they would not be pleasant words.)

After being served the papers, the walk back to my cell, with ankle and wrist cuffs, was the longest of my life.  I wanted to break free and go through a window.  I had no desire to live.
I was given Immodium and Advil twice a day for withdrawals.   That was it.  I remember I was so cold I'd put tube socks on my arms and pulled a sheet over my head and just prayed and prayed for death.  You couldn't cry, because if anyone heard you they'd give you hell.  

My brother had taken his life about two years prior, and all I could think about was doing the same.  But I knew if I tried and didn't succeed, I'd be put on suicide watch, which meant I'd be in a single cell with a short paper dress and watched 24/7.  Those cells were visible from where I was (the "psych ward") and the looks in the eyes of those girls was terrifying.  So I just kind of existed that way for the 14 days I was in there.

I know 14 days doesn't sound like long to most people.  But 130 mgs of methadone and a two-pack-a-day cigarette habit (and pretty much anything else I could find to make myself feel good) made it a living nightmare.

Even though that was almost two years ago, I still remember it so well.  I'll smell something that reminds me of that time, and it's horrible.  There was a song stuck in my head the whole time I was in there (a sucky song, even) -- it stayed, because there was no TV or radio in the ward.  And when I hear that song, I remember it all so clearly.

I never did go back to the methadone clinic when I got out.  To be honest, I would have if I could have, but I had no means of support.  The divorce did happen, but by the time I got any money from it, I'd been off the 'done for almost a year, and I knew I couldn't chance it again.  

I'd known opiate and benzo withdrawals before; they're what put me in the clinic to begin with.  But methadone was a whole new game, and one I just couldn't afford to lose again.  Now, when I take like 20 mgs of methadone, I feel great for 24 hours, and I know if I was to take my old dose of 130, I'd be joining my brother, and fast.  

Not the feel-good story of the day, I know.  But you said you wanted to hear the stories, and  that one's mine.


----------



## LivingOnValium

Alprazolam gets my vote hands down. When w/ding from xanax after being on a high dose just the switch to valium/diazepam feels like dying. It's enough to stop the seizures but you still get the handshakes, insomnia and rebound fukkking anxiety like never before.


----------



## LegitBaller

i say heroin, never experienced benzo wd though.


----------



## qwe

1. benzos (clonazepam)
2. opiates (poppies->methadone->suboxone->off)

and i stayed on the starting benzo dose for all those years, and raised my opiate dose considerably.  benzo withdrawal still wins

it's fucking ouchies

edit... added specific drugs


----------



## Bupe

the_ketaman said:


> Lol Ive ranted enough, im in a bit of a chatty mood which hasnt seemed to die away over the last few days, this is what I dont get, why the hell do I need meth on a day like this??? Good way to cut down those cravings.
> 
> I wonder if any of this made sense, I kinda lied, I had some methylphenidate, a few drinks and some xanax, but I consider them soft when used in the correct way(not abusing xanax and not IV'ing ritalin everyday). Needles are bad kids...Gee who am I kidding, id say most of the people in this thread IV  Just keep it safe fellas and ladies, love life  Im just starting to realise this.




Wall of text :D. Lol that is an awesome speed induced post right here, I wonder how meth compares to mephedrone since that shit made me wanna talk/type and feel a lot of euphoria on a level similar to what I imagine meth would be like. Am I far off?

Oh and heroin is pretty damn bad, after reading your posts describing restlessness it was like all the memories of me tossing and turning in bed kicking around going nuts. I know exactly how you feel about breaking stuff, it's necessary for survival in that state.


----------



## leigh12

benzo (alprazolam) twice ,  was the worst scariest experience iv ever had in my life, the first one was worse than any bad trip in my books

 i thought i was gonna die or was permenantly insane, until i got an emergency script written n filled 2 hrs later , would not surprise me if the bad one left me with some sort of permenant brain damage , guess im lucky i have a doc who is very understanding of my situations

and mild opiate ( was using h , oxy , morphine , codeine ) wd once , wasnt pretty , but bareable 

now on methadone 75mg daily , usually go to my chemist in the mornings on my days off coz im in routine of gettin up early anyway , 
and morning tea break on workdays , i try to take my dose round same time every day incase of o.d , im yet to get take aways . im due soon i think 

and today is first day of tapering down off 12mg a day xanax (prescribed dose), she (doctor) said to just take .5mg less  each time i dose , wich is twice a day , so 5.5mg twice a day if my calculations r correct


----------



## leigh12

LivingOnValium said:


> Alprazolam gets my vote hands down. When w/ding from xanax after being on a high dose just the switch to valium/diazepam feels like dying. It's enough to stop the seizures but you still get the handshakes, insomnia and rebound fukkking anxiety like never before.




i concur 

it took 25 5mg pills just to eaze that electricty like feeling thruout my body


----------



## AlkaloidsEye

TaupinJohn    thanks for sharing.  I know some stories aren't the most fun to read, but we wouldn't get to know people if we didn't share these things.   Hope things are going better for you know.


----------



## opiatekrzy

as far as not life threatening, in the opiate category, i find methadone or suboxone WD to be worse then heroin, yea heroin is horrible, but the WD is intense and short, methadone and suboxone, gradually creep up on you and get worse and worse everyday and hit an intense point, WD lasting up to a month, IME with suboxone/methadone....heroin at the most im intensively in bed no energy, the yawns, teary eyes nausea, diarrea for a week, extreme depression, i rather suffer that WD then the slow agonozing WD of sub.metha


----------



## BIGsherm7272

physical:
alcohol
benzos

Mental:
crack/cocaine
opiates


----------



## HarmlessHamster

The best advice for opiates is *not even once*.  It may be the weekend - not even once. One pill will lead to two will lead to three will lead to four - leading to many many many until you are so hopelessly trapped that you need this horrible pill just to stay normal - not to mention the TIME you lost.


----------



## HarmlessHamster

I withdrew from methylphenidate 80mg/day. Cold turkey. Hell. #1 withdrawal I have ever experienced.


----------



## debaser

Methadone, methadone... everybody says methadone just from hearsay. I say: licorice. Evil drug.


----------



## †∆†

although i've dabbled in opiates, i was never using enough to experience physical withdrawls. when i don't take my dexedrine though, i experience the most horrible fatigue and dysphoria, i can't move, physically. it's horrible.

cocaine was definitely the most mentally addictive to me of any drug, i can't imagine ever turning it down when it's available, which it almost always is in the situations i'm in. even seeing a dealers number while i'm scrolling thru my phone can be a trigger. it's ridiculous


----------



## †∆†

also i don't know why people haven't mentioned drugs like crack more, is the point of this thread to ask which drugs have the worst *physical* withdrawl only? i'm thinking people should take into account the mental urge to re-dose more, and how long it takes to (if ever) go away


----------



## Tillianne

IMO, Methadone.  I thought I was going to die.  Childbirth was a picnic in comparison.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

1. Clonazepam/Alprazolam
2. Methadone

1. I've been on either Clonazepam or Alprazolam *for 10 struggling years* and the first time I went off it took 8 months of taper and although I got off it I relapsed a couple years later and went back onto it. This time it was Clonazepam and I've been tapering for a year, switched to Diazepam to help taper once I got down to a low enough dose. Now I'm on 1mg of Diazpam, will finally off it next month. It takes forever to get off the benzos. (Clonazepam/Alprazolam) *I still experience withdrawals after each dose taper.*

2. Methadone withdrawals lasted roughly 6 weeks for me! The first 2 weeks I was puking my guts out and hallucinating God awful things like demons and being in Hell talking to Satan. It really felt like Hell. *I'm surprised I didn't slit my wrists.* Neither could I eat or I'd toss it up. I spent those first 2 weeks in bed *and I actually shit my pants*. I couldn't get out of bed. The entire following month I felt like I had a hardcore flu. It was like typical heroin withdrawals at their height everyday that month. *I wanted to die those first couple weeks.*


----------



## km45angel

Im from canada and here we get tylenol 1 over the counter i take an average 25 aday  there 8 mgs of codeine in each pill . i take these as soon as i get up gets me throught the day 8 in the morning 8 in the afternoon and 9 in the evening . f i go a day without these i get suchs sore legs and a real bad headache , but usually all uhave to do is hit up the next pharmacy thats good ol canada fer ya


----------



## spiral1013

I once experienced withdrawal from perocet and opana at the same time, both prescribed medications for chronic pain issues. I thought I was dying, though I had gone through opiate withdrawal before. Which, everyone knows, is hell. I hallucinated and felt like the marrow in my bones was boiling. I slept for a handful of hours in a week. I didn't eat. I barely drank. My body was in so much agony I thought I wasn't going to make it, and of course there's the psychological shit to sift through as well. I made it through, but it was almost two weeks. Afterward, I swore I would never allow that much opiate power in my body again. And I refuse to touch opana. Too dangerous, too scary for me. I just use a light dose of percocet now, and life is much fuller.


----------



## StaySedated

benzos, barbs, ludes, and booze(GABAergic depressants).

if you're really addicted you know these drugs have the worst withdrawl out of any physicaly addictive drug.


----------



## Ninae

biggdirty01 said:


> i found this to be far worse than the physical monster that is opiate wd. To me that is 14 days of physical warfare, followed by 2 months of boredom. But the lyrica/benzo-like withdrawal easily took the cake.




Ditto


----------



## OxyDillyKing

Worst opiates to withdrawal from:

1. Methadone, by far!
2. Oxy, but it does last nearly as long as meth withdrawal 5 days instead of 15
3. herion, isnt as bad as oxy wds, but it last 7 days instead of 5


----------



## StaySedated

i'd rather withdrawl from opiates than GABAergics any day.

i've WD'ed from opiates a couple times, but i've never WD'ed from benzos or barbs because i've felt the onset of withdrawl so to this day i use benzos both because i love them and because the withdrawl scares me shitless.

take my advice: *do not get yourself addicted to benzos, barbs, or booze.*


----------



## StaySedated

OxyDillyKing said:


> Worst opiates to withdrawal from:
> 
> 1. Methadone, by far!
> 2. Oxy, but it does last nearly as long as meth withdrawal 5 days instead of 15
> 3. herion, isnt as bad as oxy wds, but it last 7 days instead of 5



heroin withdrawl is worse than oxy withdrawl imo. but not by much...

i've never done methadone but i can't see it being worse than heroin withdrawl. but thats just me and once again i've never tried methadone.


----------



## OxyDillyKing

Methadone is by far the worst. think of the peak of oxy or heroin withdrawals that you get in say day 5 of not using either of them. now multiple how bad that feels by 3. then picture that hellish feeling still not being any better til the 10th day, and not being gone til day 15. thats what methadone withdrawal. Oh by the way, this was only from 40mg, and i only took that amount for about 2 weeks. i had a script of 120 10mgs pill per month, and i got locked up, so they made me take the full dose, where as before the month i spent in jail i only ever took them if i couldnt cop right away, it was fucking horrible


----------



## K12

All Benzos. Was prescribed 3 mg Klonopin and 1 mg Xanax for 2 years. Hoooooooooly Shit ! I went to a detox center to get this over with and they put me on Phenobarbital for 5 days and sent me home. 

I remember talking to the Doc in his office at the clinic and listening to him say "The Benzos are now out of your system. There is no more physical withdrawal. It is all in your head. The withdrawal you experience now is all psychological, not physical. It is like the phantom-limb sensation." Bullllllllll Shittttttttttt ! Benzos seriously fuck up your gaba receptors. I would get a panic attack every time I had a cup of coffee for months after wd. All in my head my ass!!! Omg I had anxiety so bad I would get a panic attack just answering the fucking phone ! Forget about anything else. This went on for about 4 months. Pure hell. I never thought it would end. Benzos are just evil. 

And I had no physical anxiety before taking klonopin, just temporary life related stress. I don't recommend taking benzos to anyone. They are shit. Doctors that "push" them are sadistic.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Withdrawing from benzodiazepines your anxiety becomes much worse than it was before starting them when your coming off. Its heightened and panic attacks come easily, from the smallest things, especially if you suffered from them before starting benzodiazepines.


----------



## Methadonepretty

1. Benzos/Barbiturates (or any CNS depressant)
2. Ritalin
3. Heroin

        From worst withdrawals to least worse, I'd say benzos/barbiturates were most terrible, then methylphenidate comedowns, and lastly, heroin.  Fuck, going cold off of 20 alprazolam and a tiny amount of secobarbital was perhaps my worst drug experience EVER.  The comedown from a methylphenidate binge is just as awful, but at least it only lasts 12 hours max (for me, anyway), or until I sleep it off.  Heroin withdrawal is also an awful experience, but not as bad as I anticipated (and I've cold kicked dope 15+ times).
        CNS depressant withdrawal is so goddamn awful for a variety of reasons, one being the duration.  I only had a bad benzo habit for 7 months, and barbs were a rare treat, but it's been 2.5 months since I quit them, and I still have extreme anxiety, paranoia, and agoraphobia.  It's not uncommon for these symptoms to last 6-12 months.  Also, cold kicking CNS depressants can be deadly, with seizures and delirium tremens, etc.  Although the normal physical withdrawal symptoms are present, the mindfuck is the most excruciating.  Everything makes me severely anxious or have a panic attack, and if you had bad anxiety before going on benzos, it's SO much worse, even though I thought I'd already experienced the worst possible anxiety.  It's almost impossible to keep from going crazy, and I feel like I'm imprisoned by my own mind.  There are really no words to describe how awful this is, and how much I regret getting dependent on these.
          Ritalin comedowns, while not withdrawal per se, are almost as awful as benzos, as they not only give you extreme anxiety, but severe dysphoria that can make one suicidal.  Methylphenidate psychosis is absolutely horrible, and you just can't get comfortable or nothing interests you, and you're extremely depressed and irritable.  Taking a benzo or having a drink is an incredible help, and basically reverses the comedown.  These comedowns scare th shit out of me.
           Heroin withdrawal was not nearly as horrifying as the former two.  Compared to benzo withdrawal, heroin withdrawal is a fucking picnic.  It's excruciating physically, but there's really not a lot of psychological symptoms (for me anyway, I know others may have a different experience).  I'd describe going cold off of heroin as excruciating discomfort, I've experienced things that were more intensely painful than dopesick, but when you're rattling, it's more like every bodily system is going haywire at the same time, and nothing is functioning correctly, which gets extremely frustrating.  Also, it's impossible to sleep through the pain, so you have to be conscious for basically all of it.  The worst symptom is the muscle spasms in your arms and legs, and the skin crawling/hypersensitivity.  However, with heroin WD's, you're hurting so bad that it's the only thing on your mind, you can't concentrate on your fears and insecurities like you do with benzo WD.  I'm actually pretty happy during dope WD, in spite of the sickness.


----------



## thisisbatcountry

i took xanax daily for about 2 or 3 months. i started off taking 4 mgs at once and worked up to taking 16mgs. i only did a short taper when i quit because i didn't think that i'd been taking xanax for long enough to go through withdrawals, even at high doses. how fucking wrong i was.

the w/d's were fucking terrible. i get severely depressed and suicidal. i knew that i did not want to die or kill myself and i knew that i wasn't going to, but i thought about dying and killing myself all the time. i cried almost every day. i would go for days without sleeping. my body and especially my hands were so shaky that it was almost comical. i do definitely get anxious about certain things, but no one's ever told me that i'm an anxious or nervous person. the anxiety from xanax w/d's is indescribable to someone who hasn't experienced it.  one of my roommates would come home and my heart would pound and i'd start sweating and i was positive that they knew that i did too many drugs and that they were going to call the cops on me. whenever they'd make a phone call i'd try to listen in to make sure they weren't calling the cops. my knee dislocated when i was 13 and it still twists about once a year. if i'm watching a sports game or a movie and i see someone's knee get injured i get a pretty big twinge of anxiety, but nothing like anxiety during benzo w/d's.  when i was out eating lunch with my mom and my aunt on day 4 of hainv no xanax an image of a dislocated knee came into my head and i could not get it out. i started moving my leg around and shifting positions pretty much uncontrollably because the idea of my knee twisting made me so uncomfortable and edgy that i couldn't sit still. nothing i told myself about how ridiculous i looked or how impossible it was for my knee to dislocate when i was sitting down made any difference. the anxiety totally overpowered my rational mind. my aunt and my mom are totally anti-drugs and they knew that i was fucked up on something. even that couldn't make me sit still and i can always maintain on any drug, aside from drinking too much booze. i couldn't drive because i was too afraid of getting into a car accident. i craved xanax so bad that i'd tear apart my room every day looking for stray pills, even though i knew i wouldn't find any. i don't know how i had the strength to not buy any more. the worst was when i'd think i was my normal self and then the depression and anxiety would hit me all over again and i started to be afraid that i would never go back to being normal. it was about a week and a half before i could control my behavior and act somewhat normally around other people, but the depression and anxiety lasted for a lot longer. 

now if i ever take benzos for more than a few days in a row i make sure that i have neurontins around. they are fucking lifesavers! they totally take away the cravings and make the withdrawal symptoms almost non-existent. i've taken opiates (only tramadols and heroin) for more than a month a handful times and i've never gone through withdrawals. i swear it's because i've always started to take neurontins when i want to quit.


----------



## CitioKid

My worst withdrawals have been with quaaludes (yes, real ones) and opiates.

Opiate withdrawal probably made me feel more depressed, but quaalude withdrawal is a horrid monster as well. I actually vomited from those withdrawals, whereas I have never gotten nauseous from opiate wd.


----------



## StaySedated

CitioKid said:


> My worst withdrawals have been with quaaludes (yes, real ones)



^this, and potent fast acting barbiturates(secobarbital, pentobarbital).


----------



## savagepaul

methadone..the first three days r not 2bad the next ten o hell take me into your warm embrace


----------



## django47

I've lost count how many times I've suffered heroin withdrawals over the past 40 years which is seriously horrible. But back in the 70s I was taking about 30x10mg valium(blue ones) and df118s. To be honest, whenever I couldn't get any, the withdrawals were a nightmare. I was having fits which was like dying. It was like being on a perminant bad trip from acid. I shook so bad from head to toe. My nerves were shot to hell, I was in a 24 hour nightmare and all this went on for 6 months. Once the doctor gave me some 'epinutin' which blocked the fits and I stoped taking the valium, I put up with the other symptoms and after 6 months I was over it. It was worse than coming off H which I can do in about 6 weeks. 
On the pills I also accidently overdosed and ended up in a coma and woke after two weeks on an artificial resporator because I was unable to breath by myself. I was so scared when I came round, I was like between life and death and I was looking down at my body pleading with god not to let me die. I was so desperate, I didn't wanna die. When I did come round I had wires and tubes coming out of every part of my body. 
So I would say that benzo's are the worse to come off.(diazapam etc)


----------



## django47

*I agree Benzo's are worse.*



StaySedated said:


> heroin withdrawl is worse than oxy withdrawl imo. but not by much...
> 
> i've never done methadone but i can't see it being worse than heroin withdrawl. but thats just me and once again i've never tried methadone.



I'm with you 100% on the pills.  As for the Methadone, it's same as coming off H, just twice as intense and stays in the system far longer. I promise you mate, methadone w/d is worse than heroin w/d. ( i read one of your earlier posts).


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Alcohol and Benzo's rule the bad withdrawal department. Since one symptom which isn't really a symptom is death. Also seizures. Plus the horrible effects.


----------



## tony314

Heroin silly.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

tony314 said:


> Heroin silly.



Heroin withdrawals are bad and tear up lives, but they can't kill you like benzos and alcohol.


----------



## traybuck

I took xanax 6mgs a day for 2-3 years and it was ruff coming off those... But for the last year or so iv been iv'g 160mg methadone thro a thingamijiggy that I rigged up from hospital iv lines and a large syring that you can get at a pharmacy. Well I quit cold turky from 160 mg and it's the worst thing I've ever gone thro in my life.. I really feel like just blowing my fucking head off to make it go away...so I'd have to say methadone is way worse to come off of at really high dose's then anything. And those of you that say you can't die from opiate wd.. Your wrong I've almost died from dehydrtion and I had a seazer..your can die from opiate wd.. At least methadone withdraw.    Oh and if and when I make it throu this pure fucking hell I swear to god the wd's are gonna be enough to make me never touch that sick and evol drug again... EVER


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

traybuck said:


> I took xanax 6mgs a day for 2-3 years and it was ruff coming off those... But for the last year or so iv been iv'g 160mg methadone thro a thingamijiggy that I rigged up from hospital iv lines and a large syring that you can get at a pharmacy. Well I quit cold turky from 160 mg and it's the worst thing I've ever gone thro in my life.. I really feel like just blowing my fucking head off to make it go away...so I'd have to say methadone is way worse to come off of at really high dose's then anything. And those of you that say you can't die from opiate wd.. Your wrong I've almost died from dehydrtion and I had a seazer..your can die from opiate wd.. At least methadone withdraw.



Why in the world are you shooting up Methadone? That is stupid, it already has a oral bioavailability over 80% and IV'ing Methadone doesn't give a rush. Just take it orally. Its just as effective.

But yes, Methadone is a horrible drug to withdrawal from. For two weeks I never left the bed with exception of the toilet which I'd have to spend unclogging from all the puke and shit. I wanted to blow my fucking head off it was terrible. All the classic heroin withdrawals enhanced with a much longer duration.


----------



## traybuck

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Why in the world are you shooting up Methadone? That is stupid, it already has a oral bioavailability over 80% and IV'ing Methadone doesn't give a rush. Just take it orally. Its just as effective.
> 
> But yes, Methadone is a horrible drug to withdrawal from. For two weeks I never left the bed with exception of the toilet which I'd have to spend unclogging from all the puke and shit. I wanted to blow my fucking head off it was terrible. All the classic heroin withdrawals enhanced with a much longer duration.



It is stupid that's forsure.. But I've argued this with to many ppl so I'm gonna just say my part and be done.. When 160mgs of done get slamed in you in under 1 min THERE IS A RUSH that's what I've been chasing. And noo it's horrable for you witch is why I'm on day 10 of wd's tryin to stop. No drug is good for you so I'm sick of ppl sayn how bad shit I've been doing is when we are all doing drugs that are bad for us..


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

traybuck said:


> It is stupid that's forsure.. But I've argued this with to many ppl so I'm gonna just say my part and be done..



Argued what? You just admitted it's stupid; and you can't die no matter how bad opioid withdrawals are. GABAgerics CAN kill you. 

If you think that dehydration is going to kill you from opioids your too stupid for not being well hydrated, and they don't screw with what you'd call your seazer [sic] threshold.


----------



## traybuck

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Argued what? You just admitted it's stupid; and you can't die no matter how bad opioid withdrawals are. GABAgerics CAN kill you.
> 
> If you think that dehydration is going to kill you from opioids your too stupid for not being well hydrated, and they don't screw with what you'd call your seazer [sic] threshold.



I was talking about the rush you fuckin dick.. Ppl HAVE died from methadone withdrawl in jails from cold turkey...Do some fucking researce..thats why thay give it to you in there..


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

traybuck said:


> I was talking about the rush you fuckin dick.. Ppl HAVE died from methadone withdrawl in jails from cold turkey...Do some fucking researce..thats why thay give it to you in there..



K, I'm right.


----------



## traybuck

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> K, I'm right.



K your stupid.


----------



## chompy

Alcohol and Benzodiazepine withdrawal.


----------



## ch1nawhite

yea you can actually die from a xanax withdrawl
ive experienced tons of opie w/d and heroin gotta be worst


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

From what I understand it is benzo withdrawal by a long shot. 

However, in my experience having never been dependent on benzos but having been dependent on Suboxone, heroin, oxycodone, and poppy pods, I would say that the poppies are the worst. 

With heroin and oxy, I could always go out and do what I needed to do to get more opiates. With poppies, I was literally so sick when I ran out (my supplier gave me a moldy batch, and even in sickness I wasn't going to subject myself to that, with all of the horror stories I have heard) that I couldn't get myself out of the house without opiates, even for opiates. This was a mere six hours after I took 60 mg of oxycodone. Fortunately, a friend who was with me gave me another 60 mg of oxy and I was able to procure more opiates for a little bit, although soon after this I found myself on the Suboxone program because I couldn't come out to my dad about my dependence, nor could my family have afforded it if I did. 

I should point out that I never even made tea. I would simply grind out the pods with a mortar and pestle and eat them raw, throughout the day. I found it much less unpleasant than the tea, and it got me much higher.


----------



## anjalimaya

My kidneys failed during a heroin cold turkey withdrawal and if I wasn't taken to the hospital by my mother who is a nurse who noticed something...I would have been dead. It depends on how long the habit was and how much, what kind of H, did they have a prior painkiller history (since that destroys the liver) etc. It is ridiculous to say no one can die from a heroin withdrawal. You can die from anything. 

That said, if you consider "the needle" a drug - most consider it an addiction. THAT is hard for me. I see any drug in front of me and I wanna inject it. But the worst drug withdrawal has been heroin due to the physical horror that happens and then the fact that you can't just sleep it away like meth...you are up knowing that the ONE THING that would stop this would be the reason why you are sick right now. And mentally? It is a lifetime withdrawal for me...But everyone has their drug "best friend/demon".


----------



## poisoned1

Alcohol for me. I am on day 8 right now and drank daily for over 10 years.


----------



## woamotive

Oxy w/d - because it's my biggest demon (drug-wise) and I keep hopping back on, and riding it harder. + benzos, only did the combo w/d once. I didn't realize it until I started taking my medication again (for anxiety, clonazepam/temazepam). Horrendous - it's been summed up pretty well though, so I won't go into depth.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

3 said:


> I should point out that I never even made tea. I would simply grind out the pods with a mortar and pestle and eat them raw, throughout the day. I found it much less unpleasant than the tea, and it got me much higher.


Hardcore, I could never bring myself to eat pod powder, I wish I would have tried before obtaining them became bullshit.



poisoned1 said:


> Alcohol for me. I am on day 8 right now and drank daily for over 10 years.



Good for you. Eight days is a great start, just be patient and don't give in to just one drink. It will probably suck for a while but if your not having seizures or serious withdrawal symptoms, you're past the worst. 

Ten years is a lot of drinking, to stop and make it eight days is admitting you have a problem and taking control.


----------



## Kudders

i did almost two whole weeks of benzo/opiate withdrawal with some crappy weed and drink; had to leave home and stay at a college house with my best friend; i could barely move, sleep was unheard of and my body ached and flailed around uncontrollably.....that was a few months IV use of Valium and Morphine interchangeably....some of the worst pain ever


----------



## ss2brandon

well the worst thing I"VE been through was methadone at 150mg cold turkey. lost thirty pounds from not eating or drinking and shitting my life out. lasted roughly a month and i couldn't take the insomnia anymore. i slept maye 24 hours in thirty days. it was horrible. oxycodone was a mofo too. kicked that at 200mg cold turkey. i finally broke down on day 7 and started with tramadol and then back to oxycodone, hydrocodone, andthing that i could get basically.


----------



## verso

First, whoever said that Klonopin is one of the nastiest benzos out there to come off of has never experienced a seizure from coming off of Xanax. Yes, it happens, and it happens often. I would take Klonopin over Xanax any day for that reason and that reason alone.

"Hey, why am I back in my bed when I should be finishing my paper?" (The girlfriend is on the end of the bed crying.) OH, RIGHT, GRAND MAL XANAX SEIZURE. FUCK!

I haven't experienced many withdrawals, just nasty side-effects from the drugs I have done. But I would have to say that, in my experience, the worst drug to come off of is amphetamines, Adderall. It just screws with your mind so ridiculously bad that, when all is said and done, you are not even sure who the hell you are anymore or who you were to begin with. Oh, and the jaw-clicking and snapping that persists years after and will most likely never go away, yeah...


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

*how long does it take for you to feel w/d*

how long can you deal with it before you freak out and do whatever you can to get well

things seem to get metabolized slowly with me ,one dose of methadone and depending on mg i can skip a day somtime three..but i get antsy as hell


----------



## ss2brandon

opiates and opioids are just a mean bitch. luckily it the least damaging of all the drugs, but the most addicting. many will argue and i say TO EACH THEIR OWN! everyone i mean everyone is different. i mean my wife was addicted to suspensions. ya SUSPENSIONS as in hanging by giant hooks from an apparatus. so i guess she was addicted to pain and the rush she would get was wicked. i've seen her eyes get pinned yes pinned after being pierced and hung. she would often nod out during the suspension.


----------



## ech0s85

smoking tar....about 14 hours


----------



## cj

shooting powder heroin it depends on the size of my habit its anywhere from 12 to 24 hours with the average being somewhere in the middle of the two.
right now its around 18 hours


----------



## oxymoron87

if i use at like 11pm at about 8 or 9am ther coming on and waking me up reminding me fuck my life befor i got on methadone anyways now i dont gota feel that horrible shit anymore


----------



## VerbalTruist

12-18 hours


----------



## datSTIMfreak

With heroin or morphine, 15 hours for me. With methadone, I can literally go about 35 hours. Fuckin' love 'done for this reason.


----------



## Oppyandme

Snorting oxymorphone...around 7-8 hours to be in moderate withdrawal. I go into withdrawal faster than anyone ive ever used with. 

Sublingual suboxone...depending on the dose 18-24 hours.


----------



## doppelganga196

36 hours i find with codeine. Starts with a thunderstorm in the belly. Also waking up in a cold sweat & grabbing a towel.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

depends all on the substance im using, and the amount.


----------



## love2party

When strung out on heroin I can only go about 12 hours.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

12-18 hours for hydrocodone/hydromorphone/oxycodone/morphine, slightly less for codeine.

Methadone seems to last forever.


----------



## Lady Codone

First signals start at about 24 hours and get miserable by 48.  Extreme fatigue, runny nose, nightmares...I'm a poppy tea drinker, btw.


----------



## Heroin Girl

With H, I'll start to feel a bit unwell after 6-8 hrs, but I can usually make it 12-18hrs depending on dose and such.

On methadone (50mg), I start to withdraw after like 12 hours, but just hot flashes, chills, restless, etc; it takes about 48 hours before I _have_ to dose but the second day is really uncomfortable.


----------



## limestoneman

How time goes so slow that I think I'm getting a little younger.
How I lay in bed, to tired to sleep for more than a few hours if that, and the sleep I do get in always accompanied with very unpleasant dreams. Last night I had to eat four tropical birds infected with avian flu, a muddy couch cushion, a car floor mat, and a dead dog on the freeway to score some dope (in my dream, obviously). I woke up in my bed three hours later, sheets and pillow scattered, disoriented thinking I had dope. When I came to, I realized it was just a shitty dream again.


----------



## Tommyboy

Insomnia due in part by RLS.  Being so tired and not being able to sleep is just horrible.  Ofcoarse it is even worse when coupled with sweats, nausea, and body aches to name a few. 

Being depressed, and helpless while sitting in bed not being able to sleep is just horrible.  It was the only time in my life that I seriously thought about ending it.


----------



## theotherside

I hate being dopesick(as I am now) and being at work. The hours creep by and the small talk that your co-workers are used to you being great at become chores that are unbearable. You have to put up with shite like.."are you coming down with something?"....uhhh yeah, I need an opiate and my crappy country offers nothing OTC besides loperamide.


----------



## brimz

I had my last fix at 18:00hrs yesterday and now at mid day i'm waiting on a phone call 2 score another .8 of a gram.


----------



## brimz

datSTIMfreak said:


> With heroin or morphine, 15 hours for me. With methadone, I can literally go about 35 hours. Fuckin' love 'done for this reason.



Doesn't always stay like that. In my first 2/3 years done would hold me for ages but now 14 years down the line i'm lucky to get 14 hours out of the same dose.  Mind u everybody metabolises substances differntly so there is no exact answer to the original question.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Aw otherside, poor thing. get some subs! Im gona take a little more, cause im gettin those rotten coldflashes.


----------



## ech0s85

the mother fucking sweat.

hot and cold is a close second.

my friend says not sleeping but i actually feel better when i start to become delirious


----------



## deaf eye

limestoneman said:


> How time goes so slow that I think I'm getting a little younger.
> .



amen, 

the psychical shit aint no joke
but when time starts crawling backwards its like


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

My muscles! The tension kills me and RLS...blah I can't deal with it without Suboxone. So that's the solution.


----------



## Nib

RLS by far for me.


----------



## canarylove

man while youre waiting for your guy, and its cold and you feel your guts wanting to go, you old on to that mutherfucking sphincter muscle like nothing else in this world.


----------



## ss2brandon

worst was coming off of a high dose of methadone and i nearly killed myself seriously.i also quit the tramadol at the same time too so i'm sure it added to it. i didn't really know tramadol was so  addicting at the time.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I had Tramadols when I was coming off from Methadone cold turkey and they did nothing. I was still puking. My Tramadols were just scattered all over the floor, if I found some that were close near my bed I'd take like 8. I couldn't leave my head unless I had to puke. Urgh I hated that experience.


----------



## John_Burrows

Wow you guys are lucky with your 12+ hours of freedom... I shoot dilaudid a few times a day and wd kick in about 8 hours later... By 10 or 12 things begin to really suck.

Using more pills doesn't get me higher but it does keep wd at bay a little longer.


----------



## HighlyEnjoyed

IV'n horse and 6 hrs later i start to feel them and 10 to 14 is almost full blown.  i've detoxed cold turkey several times, probly about 8 and 3 of which was incarcerated, seem to be only severe for about 5 to 7 days


----------



## MikeDiesel

Its getting rough I have a decent iv dope habit and i just started workin like 3 weeks ago. My job is outdoor canvassing and i fix in the mornin (2-3 bags) like 630 am and im sick by like 3-4pm my shift ends at 5 and it takes me about 45 min to 1 hr to get to the westside and by that time im hurtin. Thank god i get cash everyday at work cuz if i dont have my dope for the next morning I cant work, I refuse to stand out in the cold (downtown chicago) if im dope sick. its sad cuz if I do work I make like $50 to $75 on top of my 8 hrs of $10 p/hr the honest way of working but If i dont have anything for the morning I have to hustle up like $30 on the street and I miss out on all that pay if I were to work that day, and i run into a vicious cycle.


----------



## kunmo

The one WD symptom i can never shake or get over (the worse IMO) is the RLS or Over all body pain and restlessness.... its the fucking worse..... i cant describe how utterly helpless you feel and how much it sucks.... i would rather be in extreme pain then go through the restlessness that it causes.....


----------



## StrongAsaOxy

I remember my 2 weeks stay in hell coming down off Benzos and blueberries, oh my ol lady at the time was soo pissed at me. I had been hiding it for 3 months, somehow. I told her and she flew off the handle and left me to withdraw alone. a hour later she comes back with my favorite meal from Mcdonalds heh. Which I couldn't even eat, I think she planned it that way. But anyway, I sat in my bed for 2 weeks with 2 fans on high pointed right at me. The stomach cramps were enough to make me cry, I swore I was dying. I said it every 20 seconds or so. The only thing that helped was sex and water. My head felt like it was full of air and could pop any second.The anxitey was the worst, everytime my chest hurt I swore I was having heart failure or something to that extent. Id say I never had a wosre withdrawl then this, even coke was a walk in the park.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Benzos and/or alcohol.

Only because the w/ds from these can actually kill you. Death sucks.


----------



## Khadijah

uh...just a reminder....even if you somehow believe that you experience  marijuana withdrawals, this  thread is about opiate withdrawal so save your posts  8)


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

lacey k said:


> uh...just a reminder....even if you somehow believe that you experience  marijuana withdrawals, this  thread is about opiate withdrawal so save your posts  8)



^like I get where you're coming from but its no laughing matter for some of us. Heroin and opiate withdrawl sucks but dont get all superior on us lesser beings by rolling your eyes and shit, no drug withdrawl is pleasant and I can say from experience that MJ left a giant toll on me after heavy use. If you want more details then PM me cause this isn't the place for this kind of discussion.

Yes, Ive been dopesick too. The worst part is feeling like their is no break whatsoever at any point in the day to feel happy or normal in any way, the best moment of the day doesn't even scratch the surface of feeling good, its these feelings that persist for so long that I believe lead the most people to knowingly commit suicide, not the extreme physical symptoms.


----------



## ATLL765

^I don't know about that MJ shit man. I used to smoke everyday when I was a little younger and the only difficult thing about stopping was just the being bored thing and maybe a slight bit of anxiousness, but I feel like that pretty much anytime I'm not under the influence of something.

The worst parts of dopesickness for me is the never getting into a position that's comfortable, RLS which to me is Restless Limb Syndrome because I get it in my arms and legs, the sweating and insomnia. Never being comfortable bugs me to no end. I'm constantly squirming and then being all clammy, then changing shirts and feeling better for ten minutes until it's just as bad.

I can deal with sitting on the toilet and shitting my brains out, but the torment of never getting any sleep and never being able to be in a comfortable position is too much for me. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Cyrus

when you're running from the police and you feel that anal grease
diarrhea.
diarrhea.


----------



## Bill

Everyone is different when it comes to any drug


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

stuckinaloop said:


> Do you think you are any different then any other dope user? I am sure we all smoked weed fucking all day every day at some point in our lives. I smoked non stop for 7 years literally all day every day and the physical withdrawal symptoms are a fucking JOKE.
> 
> The worst part of being dopesick is not being unhappy all day. When you are at the hight of serious heroin withdrawals, it is a fucking debilitating sickness mentally and physically. Dry heaving restless legs feeling like your heart is going to explode, sweating bullets, shitting/pissing your self, a truely suicidal depression.
> 
> It would be hard to fucking get your self off the floor or couch to even attempt to hang your self or load your gun.
> 
> This thread is about being dopesick, not about craving some weed and having no appetite and trouble falling asleep.



Well that was a provocative question if ive ever heard one. Yes, i'm very different from other addicts nice insult. 

The height (not hight) of 'dope' withdrawl is obviously what you say it is, but for me its not the worst part. I feel that the worst is the mental effect that can last for years afterword, simply because it lasts for so long. Does this count as being 'dopesick'? probably not according to most, but its certainly a sickness created from withdrawl, and so I would label it as such.

 Im perfectly aware of the purpose of this thread, im not going to spell out my position to you again because you're obviously not competent enough hear it. You should pm me for clarification before mounting a mislead personal attack and subsequently embarrassing yourself.


----------



## MikeDiesel

Obviously being dopesick sucks.. but sometimes like in the morning if I only have a few bags left I will wait it out as long as I can instead of wakin up and gettin my sick off right away, because its seriously the best feeling in the world to go from being super-ill to that wonderful get well shot. Anybody else do this to an extent??


----------



## Cyrus

^Can't say. That takes some control, however, so good job (?)

The worst part of being dope sick is being dope sick and having to go to work.


----------



## cj

To me the worst part of bein sick is when you know you can score in the mornin but its like 3am and ur puking and sweating thinking damn only x more hours. Then you start blowin phones up at like 8am finally get through at noon then score at like 2pm. Theres nothin quick in the dope game


----------



## stuckinaloop

Cyrus said:


> The worst part of being dope sick is being dope sick and having to go to work.



1000% agreed!


----------



## ATLL765

crimsonjunk said:


> To me the worst part of bein sick is when you know you can score in the mornin but its like 3am and ur puking and sweating thinking damn only x more hours. Then you start blowin phones up at like 8am finally get through at noon then score at like 2pm. Theres nothin quick in the dope game



Usually if you got a legit connect, they're up by 9-10AM. At least that's what I've found in NJ. There's lots of times I've copped in the AM. It is true that nothing's quick though or at least when you're sick it sure doesn't feel quick.


----------



## stuckinaloop

ATLL765 said:


> Usually if you got a legit connect, they're up by 9-10AM. At least that's what I've found in NJ. There's lots of times I've copped in the AM. It is true that nothing's quick though or at least when you're sick it sure doesn't feel quick.



Definitely..of course it depends on the dealer but my old dope dealer was up serving breakfast diesel and base at 5am. Nuttin like getting high when the suns coming up.


----------



## blasphemy000

@MikeDiesel: I thought I was the only one that ever did that. If I only have a few bags(only enough for one shot) when I wake up in the morning, and I know I'm not going to be able to get any more that day. I will try to put off doing them for as long as I possibly can in hopes that they are still holding me well enough for me to fall asleep when I decide to go to bed.

And I would agree, going to work sick is the worst possible thing when dope sick. Especially if you have a very physical job. Although trying to think straight and figure stuff out mentally when you're sick is next to impossible as well.

And I can usually score as early as 8-9am so I usually don't have much of a problem with that.


----------



## Cyrus

dreading tomorrow, dreading tonight, relief comes friday morning ~8:00

...payday

vent: legs hurt back hurts coughing up a storm running nose cant shit and when i do shit its foam my head is pounding my ears ache the back of my throat itches and coughing wont cut it and to top it all off ive got a canker sore at the roof of my mouth and i keep poking at it with my tongue and that only makes it worse. plus the cheetos left cheeto burn and ah you know what shit just sucks sometimes.


----------



## JustaChippa

Cyrus said:


> The worst part of being dope sick is being dope sick and having to go to work.



Oh, absolutely!  I used to find that my* brain *didn't function well, at all, when I was dopesick.  It makes sense, as endorphins_ are _neurotransmitters, so a lack thereof could cause one's brain to function at lower than optimal capacity.  When dopesick, I would also become incredibly clumsy and get the "dropsies" when trying to hold/carry things.


----------



## Cyrus

JustaChippa said:


> Oh, absolutely!  I used to find that my* brain *didn't function well, at all, when I was dopesick.  It makes sense, as endorphins_ are _neurotransmitters, so a lack thereof could cause one's brain to function at lower than optimal capacity.  When dopesick, I would also become incredibly clumsy and get the "dropsies" when trying to hold/carry things.



you ever get really irritable? i hate yelling at the ones i love or my boss because they don't understand the kind of pain i've brought upon myself... i just snap, and im really not an angry person usually.


----------



## Mr.Slaves

I would say the joint pain and not being able to think straight at work(or anywhere).  Dope sick is suck a shitty feeling especially because you know exactally what will take it away.


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

stuckinaloop said:


> Definitely..of course it depends on the dealer but my old dope dealer was up serving breakfast diesel and base at 5am. Nuttin like getting high when the suns coming up.



Yup that's real rap, one of my boys don't be gettin  up no later then 6 everyday and if you call and the phones on then he's up and servin.  That not servin til 2 shit sounds like people that pump crack not dope, dude must not be bout gettin money cuz from my experience a good bit of dope sales go down before 10 am.


----------



## Mr.Slaves

I think it has always been that most of the serving goes down before 10am.  Thats when most of us are up with maybe a wakeup trying to get by for the rest of the day!


----------



## deeSUHAL

GOD is that accurate or what(reffering to the picture about escalation of a habit)?  the worst part of being dope sick is not having any dope!! j/k.. everything is the bad can't say whats worst and depends on what day/stage you are on


----------



## limestoneman

The worst part of being dope sick is that I can't feel anything else.


----------



## Dandiwer

What part of being dope sick doesn't suck? It's the most un-glorious thing in the world. To be puking and pissing out your ass at the same time while your stomach is in cramps and legs won't sit still for shit...and don't forget the clothes you change hourly because you're sweating up a storm with goosebumps shivering because it's cold...

God just thinking about it sickens me. At least I got suboxone...


----------



## RedRum OG

how it builds on itself. youre anxious and depressed because of how shitty you feel and vice versa. also when being sick i sort of come out of the cloud and think of all the horrible things ive done in my life because of opiates. the worst physical symptom for me is the RLS because i always kick myself awake and driving is incredibly painful to keep the feet still on the pedals


----------



## 8L4YN3

I hate being dopesick.
Worst part about it? I personally hate the fear and anxiety it creates the most, as this seems to worsen the withdrawal overall, thus creating more anxiety, which creates more sickness and it's just one big fucked up cycle until you fix.

Also, all you people claiming weed withdrawals are a joke, perhaps it was a joke for you personally. People need to get off the whole 'you aint ever felt no addiction from marijuana'.

As an addict of both, of cannabis first, i can safely say both are serious addiction with many parralells to be drawn between them. Of course cannabis also has shit physical withdrawal. If you aint never felt that you never smoked heavily enough, or you're just lucky. So yeah i just think its funny that because cannabis isnt as severe as opiate addiction, it somehow has become not even an addiction? Purely because it's not completely FUCKED like opiates? Grow up people..

As lacey said though this thread aint got SHIT to do with cannabis though..

So yeah i really think the anxiety is the worst part of it all because it just kills my ability to tolerate the hell im currently experiencing.


----------



## oatmeal cookie

What sucks the most? Going into the 'ER for a pain in my leg and they do an ultrasound and find that I have a blood clot and say they're gonna keep me in patient for 3+ days and I know I'm gonna be sick soon and my parents or nobody don't know I use and I don't know what ima do...

Laying in the 'ER hospital bed as I type


----------



## RedRum OG

^ say the pain is intense get some morphine to keep you well

PS hope that comment isnt too inappropriate for bl.... meh..


----------



## oatmeal cookie

^yeah I tried to complain but they said they'd rather keep me on Tylenol, I'm gonna try again here in a few...but I got a buddy that brought me an opana and some subs so that'll hold me for my stint in the hospital...I was a little worried before he came thru for me...but still extra would always be nice  lol...my first night alone staying in the hospital :/ uggh :/


----------



## Dandiwer

oatmeal cookie said:


> What sucks the most? Going into the 'ER for a pain in my leg and they do an ultrasound and find that I have a blood clot and say they're gonna keep me in patient for 3+ days and I know I'm gonna be sick soon and my parents or nobody don't know I use and I don't know what ima do...
> 
> Laying in the 'ER hospital bed as I type




Is the pain in your leg RLS or solely just from the blood clot?


----------



## 8L4YN3

^he says a bloodclot in the post.


----------



## oatmeal cookie

Dandiwer said:


> Is the pain in your leg RLS or solely just from the blood clot?



Yeah it's just from the blood clot I guess...feels like constant aching/sharp pain/ axe cutting in my calf muscle feeling lol... Pretty shitty but it definitely could be worse, counting my blessings on that regard.


----------



## Dandiwer

oatmeal cookie said:


> Yeah it's just from the blood clot I guess...feels like constant aching/sharp pain/ axe cutting in my calf muscle feeling lol... Pretty shitty but it definitely could be worse, counting my blessings on that regard.



I wish you the best, hopefully it isn't anything too serious. Sounds painful, how long was this going on before you went to have it checked out?


----------



## oatmeal cookie

^ thanks buddy, rly I appreciate it...it can get a little lonely in here late at night.

Well today's Sunday (well Monday now in my time zone) and I just woke up on tuesday feeling like I pulled my hamstring, and i just went about the rest of my week like regular just trying to take it easy on my leg but it just got progressively worse every day so i knew something wasn't right because it was getting pretty severe and finally went to the ER today and they told me it couldve moved to my heart anytime and been instantly fatal 

So if anything ever happens to feel like that to anyone please go to the ER immediatly...and thanks for the concern buddy, it seriously made me feel a lil better  thanks buddy


----------



## james123x

Blood clots in the legs deffo need to be checked out, its not the heart they move to its the lung forming pulmonary embolism, which can cause sudden death if its one of the bigger veins.

good luck to you.


----------



## Dandiwer

oatmeal cookie said:


> ^ thanks buddy, rly I appreciate it...it can get a little lonely in here late at night.
> 
> Well today's Sunday (well Monday now in my time zone) and I just woke up on tuesday feeling like I pulled my hamstring, and i just went about the rest of my week like regular just trying to take it easy on my leg but it just got progressively worse every day so i knew something wasn't right because it was getting pretty severe and finally went to the ER today and they told me it couldve moved to my heart anytime and been instantly fatal
> 
> So if anything ever happens to feel like that to anyone please go to the ER immediatly...and thanks for the concern buddy, it seriously made me feel a lil better  thanks buddy



Anytime, it's concerning when anyone is in the hospital, that's pretty scary though, is this the first time you've had anything like this happen?


----------



## deaf eye

havin to borrow my grandmas diapers


----------



## JustaChippa

Cyrus said:


> you ever get really irritable? i hate yelling at the ones i love or my boss because they don't understand the kind of pain i've brought upon myself... i just snap, and im really not an angry person usually.



Yes, when I would run out & get dopesick, I was an asshole.  It was just best when everyone would leave me alone, because the smallest things would have me feeling like I wanted to lash out and_ rage _at someone.  Even my animals would get on my nerves, & I am usually all patience & caring with them.  

Never yelled at my boss, though.


----------



## R2DAOB

all of it sucks the fat one but 4 me its gotta be skin crawling and RLS...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I actually don't mind the physical effects of being dopesick too much. What kills me is the mental depression. The feeling that your life is fucked and that you're a worthless piece of shit. The feeling that you are so stupid to have got yourself in this situation and yet you continue using even though you see how it is destroying everything you have in life. 

IMO, the mental effects of being dopesick are mare more stressful than the physical discomfort. But then again, I think I the physical effects tend be more easier for me than for most users.


----------



## oatmeal cookie

Dandiwer said:


> Anytime, it's concerning when anyone is in the hospital, that's pretty scary though, is this the first time you've had anything like this happen?



Yep first time anything like this happened...just got released today (Friday) and was in there since last Sunday...my damn tolerance was so high from opanas that it took me a couple days to get them to get me up to IV dilaudid for any pain relief, but they wouldn't give me more than a 2mg shot every 4hrs...which I didn't feel at all lol...the morphine shots they gave me before the dilaudid didn't even take away my withdrawals, craziness lol


Edit: the dilaudid did take away the wd's good tho but had no feelin from it at all,maybe 5 second of a rush and it was over, totally disappointed they wouldn't give me more lol cuz ive always wanted to try the rush but i forbid myself to start a new habit lol...but oh well atleast it 
made my leg feel better...

Sorry for the tl post lol


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

Benzos hands down. 
Quit cold turkey every weekend during 5 years "to keep my cns healthy". 
Worst was derealization and insomnia.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

Benzos hands down. 
Quit cold turkey every weekend during 5 years "to keep my cns healthy". 
Worst was derealization (or psychosis) and insomnia.


----------



## lman_15

alcohol withdrawal is the worse.. its the only withdrawal you can die from.. i know opiate withdrawal's feel as if your gunna die.. but alcohol withdrawal you can actually die from, so i'd say alcohol


----------



## Chemical Yoda

everything sucks about being dopesick.. I hate the feeling of being cold then you cover yourself in blankets and 2 seconds later you are burning up, and then you take blankets/clothes off and are freezing again.. vicious cycle.. all while your legs are bugging out..

BUT having to go to WORK while in this state is TERRIBLE--- especially for what my job entails.. I am a server at a restaurant and while I am sweating and bugging out mentally and physically having to take orders and carry trays and put on a friendly face like I give a fuck that you dont have ketchup at that moment!


----------



## noob88

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I just recently withdrew from a poppy pod , IV heroin and xanax ( 6 mg a day ) habit . I Havent used in 35 days and I still dont feel right . Mostly just stomach issues and stuff still . But the first 20 - 25 days were a nightmare non stop puking , insomnia , RLS  pretty much every horrible thing i can imagine . And the way benzo withdrawl amplifys light and sound is just unbearable . Im just glad its all over , I feel so much better now and im no longer addicted to any drugs.[/Q
> 
> Congratulations your differently fighting the good fight. But remember your still an addict it takes over a year to lose the addiction part. Start a new thread and keep us posted on how its going. Remember to everyone on the road to recovery has a few mishaps and if you do, don't say fuck it and start using again just learn from it and keep pushing towards reclaiming your life cause it is no easy task. Remember what you went through to get this far. Keep going forward never backwards. And congratulations once again.


----------



## Dopa-Amine

Charles Ferdinand said:


> Benzos hands down.
> Quit cold turkey every weekend during 5 years "to keep my cns healthy".
> Worst was derealization and insomnia.



The depersonalisation experienced is akin to a bad psychedelic trip. It is awful.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

lman_15 said:


> alcohol withdrawal is the worse.. its the only withdrawal you can die from.. i know opiate withdrawal's feel as if your gunna die.. but alcohol withdrawal you can actually die from, so i'd say alcohol



No its not the only thing. You can also die from benzodiazepine & barbiturate withdrawals.


----------



## StaySedated

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> No its not the only thing. You can also die from benzodiazepine & barbiturate withdrawals.



both are bad and dangerous but the withdrawl from a potent barbiturate(secobarbital, pentobarbital) is actually a bit worse than benzo withdrawl.

i've felt the onset of potent barb withdrawl and can say with 99.9% certainty that its the worst drug to withdrawl from.

the only drug i think would be any worse is methaqualone.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

StaySedated said:


> both are bad and dangerous but the withdrawl from a potent barbiturate(secobarbital, pentobarbital) is actually a bit worse than benzo withdrawl.
> 
> i've felt the onset of potent barb withdrawl and can say with 99.9% certainty that its the worst drug to withdrawl from.
> 
> the only drug i think would be any worse is methaqualone.



I wasn't saying one was easier to withdrawal from another, I was saying that not just alcohol has fatal withdrawals. I believe you could die from methaqualone withdrawals as well because it has direct affinity to the GABA-A receptors


----------



## StaySedated

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> I wasn't saying one was easier to withdrawal from another, I was saying that not just alcohol has fatal withdrawals. I believe you could die from methaqualone withdrawals as well because it has direct affinity to the GABA-A receptors



yeah GABAergics like potent fast acting barbs, quaaludes, and booze can kill you during withdrawl so i'd say those are the worse.

definately worse and more dangerous than opiate withdrawl, i'd rather withdrawl from a potent opiate over a potent GABAergic anyday.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Opiate withdrawals produce more of a sickness (flu like symptoms/runny noes/cough/watery eyes/vomiting/nausea/diarrhea/fever) & pain 

Benzodiazepine/barbs/quaaludes/booze withdrawals mostly deal with the muscles (aches/convulsions/seizures/DT's/RLS/spasms) & anxiety related problems


----------



## StaySedated

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Benzodiazepine/barbs/quaaludes/booze withdrawals mostly deal with the muscles (aches/convulsions/seizures/DT's/RLS/spasms) & anxiety related problems



you forgot potential death.

withdrawl from GABAergics > withdrawl from opiates


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

StaySedated said:


> you forgot potential death.
> 
> withdrawl from GABAergics > withdrawl from opiates



Never experienced barbiturate withdrawals, just benzos but they are bad enough. I really want back on them. Its impossible to stay off them. Hellish physical addiction but that can pretty much managed if you do it correctly with diazepam taper but the mental withdrawals...no medication that works for that. I want right back on and you relapsed. I'll relapse soon, I'll think of something to get him to put me back on them. I'll bug the shit out of him and threaten to leave...but I won't because I want my Desoxyn. I don't know of anyone who deals pills. Just dope, coke, meth, E, ketamine and other bullshit. No bud either. Nothing for anxiety.


----------



## BlueLightBeam

I've never experienced benzo WDs, luckily. I'm prescribed to xanax, and even if I take them for a year straight and suddenly stop, I get no WDs. However, opiates kick my ass as far as WDs are concerned.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

BlueLightBeam said:


> I've never experienced benzo WDs, luckily. I'm prescribed to xanax, and even if I take them for a year straight and suddenly stop, I get no WDs. However, opiates kick my ass as far as WDs are concerned.



That's good you don't experience withdrawals from stopping Xanax cold turkey but you should not do that. Even if you aren't hurting or anything you may experience seizures out of the blue. Although I don't know if you've been on them long enough to experience seizures it is always possible. So always taper.


----------



## realxsalo

My grandpa died of a heart attack in a rehab clinic. He was tryin to withdraw cocaine and pentobarbital.


----------



## slimvictor

The hardest time I have had (at the risk of being flamed) was stopping smoking cannabis.
I know that a lot of people on this thread will have worse stories, but I have never been addicted to anything harder than cannabis. 
However, cannabis withdrawal syndrome is becoming better-understood. 
It affected me pretty strongly, both mentally and physically, for 2 months after stopping, though the first month was the worst. 
I had flu-like symptoms, nausea, headaches, other physical pain, depression, lethargy, some insomnia (though less than other people report), nightmares, and a general lack of interest in life or ability to get out of bed. I couldn't focus or accomplish much of anything. All I could think about was how much I wanted to smoke. (I did not experience the night-sweats and lack of appetite that some people experience.)

Here are some journal articles for those who think I am full of shit, or that I don't understand what REAL withdrawal is (which, I admit, is possible):

http://journals.lww.com/co-psychiatr...yndrome.2.aspx
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...114.x/abstract
http://www.uams.edu/psych/car/pdf ...urse-JAP03.pdf
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...696.x/abstract
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...2.00026.x/full
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1626354/

I am not trying to argue that my withdrawal was worse than yours.
I am simply answering the question from the OP, about the worst withdrawals I have experienced.
I am also backing up what I say, since I see a large chance that people will try to tell me that what I have experienced is either a) not real, or b) not a big deal. 

If you were planning to say either of these, read the journal articles first.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

slimvictor said:


> The hardest time I have had (at the risk of being flamed) was stopping smoking cannabis.
> I know that a lot of people on this thread will have worse stories, but I have never been addicted to anything harder than cannabis.
> However, cannabis withdrawal syndrome is becoming better-understood.
> It affected me pretty strongly, both mentally and physically, for 2 months after stopping, though the first month was the worst.
> I had flu-like symptoms, nausea, headaches, other physical pain, depression, lethargy, some insomnia (though less than other people report), nightmares, and a general lack of interest in life or ability to get out of bed. I couldn't focus or accomplish much of anything. All I could think about was how much I wanted to smoke. (I did not experience the night-sweats and lack of appetite that some people experience.)
> 
> Here are some journal articles for those who think I am full of shit, or that I don't understand what REAL withdrawal is (which, I admit, is possible):
> 
> http://journals.lww.com/co-psychiatr...yndrome.2.aspx
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...114.x/abstract
> http://www.uams.edu/psych/car/pdf ...urse-JAP03.pdf
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...696.x/abstract
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...2.00026.x/full
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1626354/
> 
> I am not trying to argue that my withdrawal was worse than yours.
> I am simply answering the question from the OP, about the worst withdrawals I have experienced.
> I am also backing up what I say, since I see a large chance that people will try to tell me that what I have experienced is either a) not real, or b) not a big deal.
> 
> If you were planning to say either of these, read the journal articles first.



I'm sure it sucked for you. I'm glad you said the worse withdrawals "I" have experienced. Nobody can argue with you. Worse withdrawals "I've experienced was from Klonopin. I won't compare symptoms because I'm not trying to make it sound like I'm saying "the withdrawals from my drug are worse than yours nah nah nah" 

What I was trying to say (cluttered head right now) is that I had a hard time mentally getting off marijuana but I didn't suffer withdrawals other than cravings and some depression. So I had an easier time. Not everybody responds the same. It was hard for me to give up because I was so used to it and didn't know what I would do without it. It went so well with other drugs and I was basically using it with every drug so going without it was pretty tough.


----------



## slimvictor

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> I'm sure it sucked for you. I'm glad you said the worse withdrawals "I" have experienced. Nobody can argue with you. Worse withdrawals "I've experienced was from Klonopin. I won't compare symptoms because I'm not trying to make it sound like I'm saying "the withdrawals from my drug are worse than yours nah nah nah"
> 
> What I was trying to say (cluttered head right now) is that I had a hard time mentally getting off marijuana but I didn't suffer withdrawals other than cravings and some depression. So I had an easier time. Not everybody responds the same. It was hard for me to give up because I was so used to it and didn't know what I would do without it. It went so well with other drugs and I was basically using it with every drug so going without it was pretty tough.



Exactly.
People react differently to drugs, and withdrawals are different. 
With my bad withdrawal symptoms on cannabis, I wonder what it would be like for me on benzos, or opiates.  Pretty brutal, it seems. 
After having gone through that on cannabis (several times ) my heart goes out to those who have much more painful and serious withdrawals.


----------



## LundiMusic

ALCOHOL!! Ive withdrawn from diazepam, codeine, cocaine, and mephedrone and alcohol destroys them all. The pysical part is a nightmare and i usually relapse about 3 days into that, but if i make it through, then i have 1 day of peace, and then the depression, boredom and intense cravings kick in like a truck. Ive only managed to survive that part once and thats now. Ive been off for a month which is a record but still cant go near a bottle of wine.
I didnt see that one comin in a million years!


----------



## n y m u s

ive been to rehab 4 times and seen many people detox from alcohol, (also seen people and myself detox from alcohol and other drugs) and imo alcohol does not cause as much pain. i disagree lundi. id put it in third behind heroin withdrawal (ive been doing it for two years) and methadone withdrawal at first. fuck methadone.


----------



## f'n a-hole

Out of things that I've actually been "addicted" to...

1) Hydrocodone
2) OxyContin
3) Alcohol
4) Suboxone
5) Cocaine
6) Marijuana

Addicted is in quotations because I don't even consider *Marijuana* being an addiction. Cocaine is purely a mental addiction as well, AFAIK. I smoked pot every single day of my life from the time I was 15 until I was about 22. Got pneumonia and literally could not smoke it for a few weeks, and afterward I figured why bother? I didn't enjoy it anymore and it was costing me (at least, what I considered at the time) a fortune.

*Cocaine* I only did regularly for about 2 years but it was likewise very easy to stop. I was kind of smart about it... I was still young and trying to be conscious of how much my life was spiraling out of control, and when I hit a certain point (8 ball a day) I said that's enough of that and put it to rest. Still did it every once in a blue moon after that, and still will on occasion... but since that time I've never done it more than 1-3 times a year.

*Suboxone* was my most recent addiction, capping a decade long spree of opiate use and abuse. I tried to get on it intermittently over the course of a couple years, finally stuck with it about 6 months ago and quit nearly a week and a half ago. I never took a lot of it (usually 1-2mg/day) and tapered down over the course of a couple weeks. The withdrawals were nothing AT ALL like the horror stories I've heard. They were seriously mild or at times nonexistent, and I have no lingering depression or unbearable cravings a scant 10 days (or so... not sure exactly) into this. I think if you use this stuff right, or in other words - not at all like most doctors who prescribe it deem "the right way" (e.g.: starting out at a ridiculous 16mg/day) - it's super easy to come off and amazingly effective at providing a bridge back to normalcy.

*Alcohol* was very tough, though moreso mentally than anything else. I did get the shakes for nearly a month after I stopped drinking, but the overwhelming feeling of total worthlessness and wanting to kill myself constantly was what really sucked. If I wasn't upping my opiate addiction to insane levels at the same exact time, I never would have got through this so perhaps it should rate even higher. This was my very first drug-of-choice and I was a hardcore drinker from the time I first picked up a bottle. I'd actually say being addicted to opiates was a better reality for me than being an alcoholic. I did way more stupid, insanely dangerous things... made more incredibly bad decisions... ruined more relationships, hurt more feelings, and did more psychological damage to myself being a drunk than with all my other insane substance abuse COMBINED. I'm still in complete amazement that I never got a DWI or killed anyone driving like a maniac. It's been long enough that I can have a beer or shot and not wig out, in fact ever since I quit I've never really even gotten to the point of being DRUNK, drunk... though if it was up to me, I wouldn't drink at all. Most times I just will because I'm in some kinda social situation where I feel like an asshole not having a beer in my hand. 

*OxyContin* and *Hydrocodone* may as well go together, they're essentially the same thing/same withdrawal. I put Hydro above Oxy because I never went through a full Oxy detox (1-2 days of that hell at most, then back on or on to Subs). Hydrocodone I only went through the horror because I didn't realize that Suboxone existed at the time, I had a BS drug possession charge, was getting piss tested as part of a pre-trial counseling/probation thing and they were about to throw me in county lockup if I came back with one more failed test. Once I beat that (literally one week later, haha) it was right back to the pills! -- anyway, THERE IS NOTHING WORSE IN THIS WORLD. For those who have experienced it, you know exactly what it is. For those who haven't, it's indescribable. I think actual physical torture may be a better fate since you at least know you'll probably die at some point. Every muscle in your body aches, your mouth tastes like someone shit in it constantly, you wish you could rip your skin off your body from the cold sweats and temperature fluctuations, your limbs can't stop moving, if they do you want to rip them off too, there's a sickening feeling of death and hopelessness at the core of your body and mind that eats you up every second of every day for over a week - and once that's gone? You still want to do nothing but get high. The anguish your mind and body goes through with opiate withdrawals really changes you as a person, it's incredibly tough to get back to being happy about anything after the only thing that has made you happy for so long has been those fantastic little pills. Like I said, I did this shit for about a decade - started out taking 1 or 2 Vics a day and really didn't increase or feel any WDs for a good half of those years. After that? It gets really bad, really quick. You have no idea it's even sneaking up on you. I think I've squashed those cravings a good bit and it'll get easier as time goes on... but I am ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE I will do these drugs again at some point, like an asshole. That feeling is just too good. If I won the lottery, I would do this shit every day of my life and die in 15 years happy as a pig in shit. If somebody told me I could ONLY do opiates or ONLY fuck and get my dick sucked for the rest of my life, I'd have a really hard time choosing option #2. I probably wouldn't. For those that have no experience and can't understand why this stuff is so bad - think about that. This is a drug that's bond is so powerful it can short circuit the most essential basic human instinct to reproduce and survive. If it can do that, think about what else it can do!

Sorry for the INCREDIBLY long post, I tend to get very wordy... although hopefully it adds some perspective for people in similar circumstances. I promise that will be my last ever complete history of drug abuse posted on here, LOL.

PS - Til this day the only thing I have not successfully kicked is *TOBACCO* so perhaps that should be #1? I've never stopped long enough (no more than a day, LOL) to even get withdrawals from it, so I didn't add it into my list...


----------



## f'n a-hole

BTW - (shit, I'm sorry... I'm getting sick of hearing myself talk too) - I never went to rehab, AA/NA, drug counseling (did have that court mandated shit but that was a joke and made me more of an addict), let my family know about my problems or have been under a doctors supervision (always bought my Subs on street) and looking back over that whole thing? Shit, I have had quite a time. Anyway - point here is, YOU CAN QUIT ALL THIS SHIT on willpower and dedication alone. It's tough, and in retrospect probably not even preferable, but I think falling into things like rehab or finding Jesus is just another crutch that's gonna let you down in the end. The world is a cold, hard, shitty, ruthless place - accepting that and realizing that you don't have to kill yourself because of it is, at least IMO, the #1 step towards overcoming addiction.


----------



## Flowpeel

I'm with n_y_m_u_s, fuck methadone :[


----------



## Warp Renegade

GBL withdrawls were a bitch. No sleep, feeling like I needed to rip my skin off, being too tired to move but too aggitated to sit. The worst part though was that I quit taking it because I knew I was going well over the top with my usage and as I have other commitments I really needed to stop. I didn't want to, I REALLY didn't want to. I quit and I felt like I was grieving for it. It was like a close friend had died and I knew I was never going to be in their company again.

Opiates were also a bitch. After I stopped using GBL, I thought I would be able to use Opiates respoinsibly but as I'm sure a lot of you know, addiction creeps up on you. I didn't see it coming at all. Then I quit them and it was about 4 weeks of feeling like I had really bad Flu. And it HURT too. I mean really hurt, physically. I got moe cravings due to the pain rather than addiction. For 4 weeks I sat in pain (mainly on the toilet of course :D ) needing to take a pain killer but knowing I couldn't take the kind that would make the pain stop.

I've not had withdrawls from anything else, I'm sure Benzo addiction would be a nightmare.


----------



## SAMCRO

RLS so bad that it prevents any and all sleep + the constant yawning is a bitch too.  Basically everything hurts and annoys the hell out of me.   Its crazy too b/c I remember that I used to be able to deal with the wd's fairly well but after many years of use I've now found that I am the biggest baby ever when it comes to being dopesick.


----------



## JustaChippa

Anybody remember when they were fairly new to the opiate game, & found themselves dopesick for the first time?  I do.  I had probably been using regularly for maybe eight or nine months, & I realized I was in pretty deep, but had never been dopesick before.

Well, one night, my usual guy wound up not being able to come through.  He said he'd have more the next day, and while I wasn't happy about it, I figured I'd be OK for a night.  I happened to have one Darvocet (ugh!) in my posession, so I took that to get through my evening at work as best I could, & then drug myself home.  I took a hot shower & then went to bed.

That is when I realized how badly I had betrayed my body, & that it was now going to betray me back.  Sleep was almost impossible to come by, & when I did manage to fall into some sort of sleep, I would kick myself awake with that RLS.  I had the weird dreams, the anxiety, & had to run to the bathroom several times till I realized I needed a large dose of the immodium I always kept on hand in my medicine cabinet.

The next morning, it was all I could do to get ready & drag my hurtin' ass into work.  Hours later, my friend finally showed up with my Lortabs.  I have spoken of him on here before: he was a friend before he was a dealer, & always took really good care of me.  Well, he felt so badly that I'd had to wait for my pills that he would up _giving_ me 20 Lortabs, & refused to take any $ for them.  I finished up the rest of my work day as a much happier camper, but it was that weekend I came to realize what a hold opiates had over me, & had to acknowledge the fact that getting off that ride was going to be lots harder than I had ever realized.  Of course, that was not the last time I would ever experience being dopesick before I made the decision to get off that sorry merry-go-round.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

You know, I've never ever felt withdrawals from SNRI, SSRI or wellbutrin. 
I don't feel withdrawals from Lyrica or tramadol either.
But while on benzo wd's I had 3 psychotic breaks and depersonalization.


----------



## halfoz

last year i was in a horrific car accident and was hospitalized for about a month and a half. the amount of opiate painkillers i was prescribed was 80mg Oxy 2x/day, 6 Norco/day, 4 percocets/day, and then some lidoderm patches, benzos, other stuff. during this time i also had two extensive (3hr+) surgeries and associated drugs.

had never messed with opiates before. when i was released home from the hospital there was a bureaucratic mistake with my prescriptions and i went for a week with no meds at all. 

i had no idea i was in withdrawal, but it sucked like nothing i've felt before. constantly going from feverish to freezing, everything tasted like total shit, body aches, severe restlessness, sleeplessness, irritability, confusion, cognitive dysfunction, shitting this green watery diarrhea nonstop. had no idea when it would end.

eventually a home health care nurse sent me to the ER. one shot of morphine in the butt and everything got instantly better.

i'm still on a lower dose of oxycontin to this day to deal with the pain of my injury and to help me work through the physical therapy. i dread the thought of even 1 day of wd.

several year of hardcore meth use produced absolutely zero withdrawal symptoms, other than sleeping almost constantly for a week, gaining something like 30lbs in 30 days, some depression, and no energy, but i felt healthier every single day.

tobacco withdrawals sucked hard. that was not easy. took about 3 weeks in total, but the first 5 days were the worst. for total amount of torture, it compared to the opiate wd's.


----------



## grizz88

Man, fucking H. shitll burn you up, esp if you try n come down on suboxone for a few weeks. i cant even fuck with the shit anymore dead serious




Aiko-Aiko said:


> Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything.
> 
> I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions


----------



## RavinRaphael

meth or benzos hands down period


----------



## unsettled

whichever one you're most addicted to, mentally, physically or both. 

for some it may be coffee.

for me it's benzos then opiates.....the benzos are mostly physical for me, I need them to function. The opiates are both Psychological and Physical but as hellish as they are to quit I feel they're easier to come off of.


----------



## pally pete

Benzodiazepines.


----------



## Gormur

zyprexa

i had constipation, lack of appetite, flat emotion, anxiety, tremor, tardive dyskinesia (involuntary movement), brain zaps, back pain, insomnia, vivid nightmares and hallucinations for 3 weeks after discontinuing the shit

The hallucinations lingered on a bit longer, which was pretty unpleasant to say the least. Often my surroundings would change color/hue, objects morphed and changed shaped.. i saw flashing lights in darkness and spiders everywhere

I think that one tops all other w/ds i've gone through.. at least mentally. Physically, probably MDA (daily use for a month) then morphine. Physically and mentally, probably zolpidem.. then short-acting benzos in second

Just thinking about high-dose zolpidem w/d makes me feel nauseous


----------



## dirtyoldman

*the worst*



Aiko-Aiko said:


> Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything.
> 
> I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions



for me it was ROCKS.

I kept thinking how easy it would be to do a drive thru and cop on the way home.


----------



## IvvySaid

Oh my days... Heroin WD is hell. I just kicked for "the last time" (which is what I say everytime of course) and it sucks, no matter how many times you go through it. This last time I was doing speed balls for about two weeks prior to the detox and it actually made things much much easier, less intense. But heroin alone, I honestly wanted to fucking die. 

The second or third day is the worst. There is not one symptom that I would call my least favorite either, they are all terrible. First the bitch comes out in me. Then sneezing like crazy, runny nose and slight muscle cramps. They all get progressivley worse of course, and like thats not enough... 

Stomach pains kill me. Throwing up feels like you are trying to dry heave every internal organ out through your mouth, and since I can't eat, the stomach acid is just icing on the cake. Sleep is practially impossible to attain, I want to cut off my legs and curl into a ball, then stretch out as much as possible, lay on my stomach, no, my side, then change positions 500 more times until I realize I am about to shit my pants. Oooh. then The sweat comes, my PJs get soaked all the way through with sweat, then I am so cold I feel like I am laying on a glacier naked, until I get to be 1000 degrees again, back and forth all day and night. All the while you just want to get comfortable and sleep, but if your get lucky enough to fall asleep, you wake up covered in sweat, on the verge of puking, or shitting out your entire intestinal tract. 

Yep, Heroin WD is extremely umpleasant, and for me... not very lady like, as you can see. I really hope this is my last go at it. I dont know how many more nights I can go through the above repeating "I just wanna die" and "just cut off my legs!" quite loudly, and alone.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I would venture to guess methamphetamine, due to the long term effects it has on the dopamine system and the amount of time necessary to recover. 

Or perhaps benzodiazepines. I hear those withdrawals make you wish you were WD'ing from heroin again. 

In my experience, only being dependent on nicotine, various opiates, and SSRI's I would have to say poppy pods. Holy shit did that feel bad. Those were the withdrawals that got my ass to a suboxone doctor and made me quit. If I had to withdrawal like that, it really wasn't worth it anymore. 

SSRI withdrawal sucked, but seeing as how they made me feel dysphoric and suicidal I was 100% committed to getting off of them. I had to ween down a bit, but it was doable. I would say that nicotine is way more difficult, considering the strong motivation to smoke.

Oh, and caffeine is a bitch. I grew up addicted to it, and still am to this day, but when I was in juvie we weren't allowed any caffeine ever. The entire six months I was there I just didn't feel right without it. I doubt I could ever end my caffeine fix, but it helps me function so I have no intentions of doing so.


----------



## Gormur

3 said:


> I would venture to guess methamphetamine, due to the long term effects it has on the dopamine system and the amount of time necessary to recover.



Definitely one of the worst, psychologically and physiologically

MD(M)A w/d is much worse tho (after weeks of daily use). I had horrible dissociation for weeks


----------



## TheTwighlight

Alprazolam (8 year addiction), Tramadol, Gabapentin, poly-drug w/d of all different kinds (i've never been hooked on 1 thing).


----------



## IvvySaid

TheTwighlight said:


> Alprazolam (8 year addiction), Tramadol, Gabapentin, poly-drug w/d of all different kinds (i've never been hooked on 1 thing).



I have heard so many different things about gabapentin. Whats the deal with it? I have heard a million stories of restless legs, kicking, dissociation, and general discomfort among many other symptoms. Usually from onetime use. Any info on why, other than 'prob because it wasnt prescribed'. Also, whats the detox like.


----------



## Supeudol

Withdrawing from a 600mg/day Oxycodone habit and a 7 year benzodiazepine habit at the same time. 
Fuck me.


----------



## Gormur

IvvySaid said:


> I have heard so many different things about gabapentin. Whats the deal with it? I have heard a million stories of restless legs, kicking, dissociation, and general discomfort among many other symptoms. Usually from onetime use. Any info on why, other than 'prob because it wasnt prescribed'. Also, whats the detox like.



W/d from pregabalin was hell for me. Totally restless 24/7 and unable to sleep for about 3-4 days. I didn't experience any w/d from gabapentin tho


----------



## Escapedysphoria

Opiates, benzos, anti-depressants (SSRI's and SNRI's especially, from expirience)


----------



## mandrake

Heroin is the most bearable and almost wuphoric withdrawal because you have a spiritual experience - Naked Lunch by Burroughs is poetic not because it goes into the heroin high which is not that interesting of itself,but concerns itself with the heightened weltanschauung of fricking heroin wihdrawals,   Next time you kick H savor the heightened perceptions and instensified emotions, the vulnerability and breakdown of your wall.  The most pointless withdrawal is suboxone.  Heroin w/ds are 72 hour.  You jump in knowing that and face it anything is bearable for 72 hoursl. With suboxone its just shittiness no transcendence or beauty anywhere and you have no assurane of how long it wil last.


----------



## Ripamaru

Methadone was the worst for me. I have heard that benzo WD can be the worst but I never liked them enough to find out.

Methadone was a month long hellish version of Heroin WD. Couldn't sleep or eat the entire month even with smoking huge amounts of pot every day. Lost 40lbs during that month and even after the acute WD the depression and cravings were soooo bad that I wasn't able to hold on and relapsed.


----------



## Gormur

then you have

meperidine w/d, which is strange and unpleasant. sort of like tramadol w/d where you feel like you could have a seizure at any moment, hot flashes, cold extremities, migraines...yuck


----------



## DOB

nothing was worse than meth for me,and I never had more than very small dose.I felt like people with cancer one hour before they pass out forever.I was so destroyd,the pain,the lack of energy,the horrible mind state... what a shity crap meth is


----------



## masspain

I have been addicted to a couple of different drugs, although my only addiction now is Heroin. Heroin Wd's suck bad, but the Benzo WD's were so bad I thought I was dying. I hate all WD's and they are all horrible, but benzos seem the worst to me, followed by Heroin.


----------



## masspain

mandrake said:


> Heroin is the most bearable and almost wuphoric withdrawal because you have a spiritual experience - Naked Lunch by Burroughs is poetic not because it goes into the heroin high which is not that interesting of itself,but concerns itself with the heightened weltanschauung of fricking heroin wihdrawals,   Next time you kick H savor the heightened perceptions and instensified emotions, the vulnerability and breakdown of your wall.  The most pointless withdrawal is suboxone.  Heroin w/ds are 72 hour.  You jump in knowing that and face it anything is bearable for 72 hoursl. With suboxone its just shittiness no transcendence or beauty anywhere and you have no assurane of how long it wil last.



I like your take on this because you are so right about the Heroin WD's and how it literally tears down your wall emotionally. I would not though call it beautiful lol, and it still sucks no matter how you look at it....


----------



## love2party

^Yeah, I have had some beautiful realizations while in heroin withdrawal.  Methadone the acute withdrawal isn't bad, but the shitty methadone paws that go on for months suck so bad.  I had diarreah for months after getting off methadone.


----------



## H-Dsincethen

meth the psychological wd. Its pretty smart itll trick ya


----------



## Shaman_RN

Clonazepam (physical) then Amphetamine (physical/psychological) IME


----------



## masspain

love2party said:


> ^Yeah, I have had some beautiful realizations while in heroin withdrawal.  Methadone the acute withdrawal isn't bad, but the shitty methadone paws that go on for months suck so bad.  I had diarreah for months after getting off methadone.



I hear you man I hate Methadone and its abuse to the body!!! Give me a week of Heroin WD's anyday!!! (a week at the most) 

I...hate...diarrhea...


----------



## 8L4YN3

*Traumatic Withdrawal Experiences*

Hey guys.

This thread is about hellish, traumatic times we have had during methadone/severe opioid or benzodiazepine withdrawal. Post up some of the most fucked up cringe worthy fucked up times in withdrawal you've had.

This threads inspiration came from the resulting withdrawal induced by me double-dosing then instantly spewing up my dose, causing me to go about 60 hours without methadone. 24 hours causes no effects what so other, about 35 hours in i start to feel weak and abit weird, 50 hours in is where the bullshit begun. Although my 8 hours or so of waiting for my dose after my sickness started was pretty mild, what it did do was make it incredibly clear to me how intense methadone withdrawal is and just how hard it is to express the true hell that withdrawal is.

The restlessness is what i find to be the worst part about both opioid and benzodiazepine withdrawal, i mean if you feel like shit fair enough, but when you cant even lay down and just exist in agony, that truely is hell. You lay down, your muscles feel weird your legs kicking and in pain, u want to get up again, but if you do then you will fuck ur body temp up and feel like your inside a freezer, it's just hell. Even this little bit of withdrawal reminded me just how fucked and potentially traumatic cold turkey withdrawal is.

So basically, do you guys have any stories of seriously difficult withdrawal times? Even traumatic times? Maybe you were sick as fuck and had an hours long difficult journey to score, but u got there waited an hour and then got told hes got nothing so you missioned it all the way back home, or whatever ect. Just fucked up times.

I'm confident we can all agree proper withdrawal is one of the most fucked up things in existance, and if you dont think this, i personally dont think you have been exposed to severe enough withdrawals.


----------



## CaPoNe.

My worst withdrawal story is no where near as bad as some of these but i had work Wed - Mon from 12pm to 930pm on all of those days.  And Tuesday I ran out of oxy and had no money so obviously i had to work all of my shifts while WD'ing and man did that suck, work never went so painfully slow it fuckin sucked.  But I maned up and did all 6 days of work which when i was done felt like the best accomplishment ever.


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

greatest.thread.ever

nothing more to add


----------



## eskimoride

i', withdrawing right now. wish i wasn't. i'm out of town in lafayette colorado, meeting family for the first time. i have two days left til i go home, we will see how i feel. i know if my body hurts i will fix, but if no i can stop finally. i can almost assure i will still feel shitty.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

akathisia
hot/cold flashes
insomnia
piloerection


----------



## sdkid86

The worst part for me is the insomnia.  I was taking shits, coughing, puking, chills, fever, 'cold sweats', whole body pain, etc. for a few days, but the insomnia just doesn't let up.

Also, the insomnia seems to be nearly incurable.  I have had the luxury of having xanax, valium, ambien, diphen, doxyl, melatonin, alcohol, and weed during w/ds, but even with all that, I have been unable to stop the insomnia!

The part about the insomnia that makes it so much worse than all the other symptoms of wd is that it doesnt go away. Weeks go by, and I am still unable to get enough sleep.  Its kinda like saying, would you rather get punched in the stomach once, or would you rather be left outside in the cold in your underwear for a whole day?  the stomach punch might be a bit more painful, but once its over, then it is over.

I end up wasting my whole day, staring at the ceiling or watching tv in hopes that I will eventually fall asleep.  I daydream about the euphoria of sleeping.  Especially during the first week, I would take all sorts of things and still only get about 4 hours of sleep every 36-48 hours.  You enter this horrible, zombie-like state.  You don't want to do anything because you want sleep, and even if you wanted to do something, you aren't really functional from being sleep deprived, but you can't fall asleep, so you are in this horrible purgatory which will never seem to end.

Do other people have this problem with the insomnia or is it just me?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

the spike in BP is the worst for me since it spurs anxiety, RLS and all those nasty PNS symptoms. runny nose, yawns, tremors ect...that throbbing feeling and not being able to get comfortable was always the worst part for me.


----------



## Mr33Degrees

*How Much of Dopesickness is in your HEAD??? Thoughts???*

When your going through DTs how much of it do you think is actually in your head? I have an interesting tool for going through DTs that involves trying to convince myself that I'm actually just terribly ill from a bug I've caught. Just like I have a really bad flu and there's nothing I could do about it but weather it. I find taking this approach to DTs has helped me very much in the past. This suggests that a percentage of "dopesickness" is controllable through mental practice. 

Thoughts? %)


----------



## not_stalin

None.

Fuck me I hope I can score some oxys today.


----------



## Tommyboy

Are you talking about DTs (delirium tremens, caused by alcohol withdrawal), or dope sickness (opiate withdrawal)?


----------



## Tiesto

Well thank god I broke my oxy habit about a year ago.  But when I would go into w/ds, I used to same tactic as the OP.  I just told myself I was sick with a bad case of the flu.  Didn't always work, but sometimes it would relieve me of some bs.  But yea, the success of this tactic (in my opinion) is directly related to the daily dosage and frequency of use.

For example, if I was using 40mg of oxy per day for about 2 weeks straight, the flu tactic will work.  However, the times where I was going a lot heavier - 160mg/day for 2 weeks, it didn't work so well.  The negative effects were too overwhelming to mentally convince myself I had the flu.


----------



## Mr33Degrees

I'm talkin' about dopesickness. Sorry, I use DTs were specific to alcohol. I just thought it meant detoxification symptoms. I figured it was a universal term. Thanks for the clarification though!


----------



## Tommyboy

Word.  I think that a lot of it is in your head.  I know a guy that doesn't know about withdrawals, since he's older and just started using a lot of pain killers within the last couple of years.  He will run out early, and it doesn't seem to bother him.  He just thinks that he is uncomfortable due to the pain in his leg.  He definitely does a large enough amount to be withdrawing from when he has to go a week without them.

I would say the same thing with me.  When I had no idea about it, I just thought I was feeling shitty for a few day.  Once I was around other people that were talking about it, then I put the pieces together.  I think it feels worse when you know the cure (more opiates), and just can't get it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I would say almost all of it is in your head. The physical symptoms are real, but they are magnified by the cravings. 

People come out of the hospital after major surgeries, and take large doses of painkillers for months, and they get sick when they stop. But since they do not relate this sickness to the cessation of their opiates, it is not nearly as devastating for them as it would be for somebody coming off of a recreational habit. 


Also, for oral and nasal users out there, wouldn't you say you feel better as soon as you swallow your pill? You know it is going to take 40 minutes to kick in, but as soon as you swallow that oxy you feel better. At least that is how it is in my experience.


----------



## CaPoNe.

I think that physical symptoms are very real but anxiety and such is def more mental and before i really knew about withdrawal the anxiety wasnt there or wasnt as noticeable.  But as soon as i get a line its allllll gravyy.


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Hmm, when I get out of bed after 8 hours  in the morning, I DEFINITELY do not think the last 8 hours of sweating, turning, being cold as Fuck with 6 blankets, kicking, etc....was all in my head. 
I say NONE of it is in our heads.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'd say a good 25% of it is mental.  I always found that actually DOING something while in w/ds made life a little easier.  I would always try to go to work if I was sick or at least go for a bike ride or something because nothing is worse than just sitting around all day thinking about how fucking sick you are and how you have no money and you can't get anything and blah blah blah blah blah.  

take your mind off your situation and the situation gets better


----------



## Pegasus

I don't think it is as much mental as some are saying...  When tapering bupe, I would be able to feel exactly how long it was since my last dose just by how strong my symptoms were.  Sometimes I would forget to dose and sure enough, a few hours later I would get an ugly reminder.  

I agree that if you didn't realize that the bad feeling was caused by withdrawal, you could attribute it to other things, but you're still feeling the pain regardless.

Activity while in w/d provides some relief, sure, but I'd attribute this to physical changes caused by activity.  Similar relief comes from things like hot showers.


----------



## Tommyboy

Pegasus said:


> I don't think it is as much mental as some are saying...  When tapering bupe, I would be able to feel exactly how long it was since my last dose just by how strong my symptoms were.  Sometimes I would forget to dose and sure enough, a few hours later I would get an ugly reminder.
> 
> I agree that if you didn't realize that the bad feeling was caused by withdrawal, you could attribute it to other things, but you're still feeling the pain regardless.
> 
> Activity while in w/d provides some relief, sure, but I'd attribute this to physical changes caused by activity.  Similar relief comes from things like hot showers.



I agree, but feel like you can go longer if it slips your mind.  I'm tapering off of benzos, and I usually take a valium around 11am, which is usually when I begin to feel anxious, and shaky.  If I'm busy any completely forget, then I can usually go another 5 hours or so without it.


----------



## Mr33Degrees

I definately agree that if you keep busy it helps tremendously. I've also noticed that watching movies helps me through it. I think the most important thing is to try to keep busy while in W/D, try and keep your mind off of it. Which is very hard.


----------



## ech0s85

i think that some of the worst parts are in your head.

its definitely horrible physically for sure but i seem to torment myself mentally on top of it.

weed benzos and movies with hopefully a long hot shower seems to help.


----------



## Khadijah

moving this to the dopesick thread. Do a search before you post a thread next time, we already have a "dope sick mega thread for all dopesickness discussion"


----------



## maxalfie

Apart from all the symptoms already mentioned in the other posts, I always hate having to walk around in the sunshine wearing a long sleeve jacket and jumper to combat my withdrawal chills while everyone else is walking around in shorts and t-shirts and looking at me like I must be care in the community patient.


----------



## Whokid?

Used to be a cook at a family restaurant.  On my broke days, I'd be laying on the kitchen floor curled up in a ball!  W.D.'s SUUUUCK!!!  Keep on pushin Oppyandme


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

all of it lol


----------



## goodstuffcheap

suboxone withdraw sucks the worse I thin I jumped off at 1 mg sick like wdf is a mg? Shits dik


----------



## canarylove

and to think we willingly put ourselves through this, time and time again!


----------



## canarylove

when youre dopesick and a high friend calls you and tells you that they just got on. that SUCKS


----------



## BangoSkank

*Just Scored...to shit or not to shit?!*

Now for all of us opiate addicts out there, we are very familiar with the "fire-cracker ass", as I heard it once so aptly named, that comes with the onset of withdrawals. Now for me, not only do I get this fire-cracker ass when I first start withdrawing...which is everyday I wake up without my stash...but it also seems to happen immediately after I score and am on the way back to my house. The anticipation/excitement/relief of finally getting my dope and racing back to my house to fix seems to breath fire to the fuse that is my watery bowels. When I get back to my house I have to shit so bad and I have the daily battle with myself of, do I relieve myself first or fix first? It really depends on how bad I'm WD'ing but usually I find myself using the bathroom first so that I can really enjoy fixing. 

What about the rest of you opiate fiends? Anyone else go through this debate on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## misszee007

shit then fix. I love the bubble gut anticipation feeling. I went through it today along with the nausea after using. ahhhhhh I love it!!


----------



## SkagKush

people seem to be ignoring this thread, but as opiate users here at BL this is actually a real problem......

go to the washroom, then fix.


----------



## sdkid86

Shit and use at the same time, especially if you smoke it.  You get the euphoria from taking a shit AND from using your dope.  Even if it is one of those painful, hot, fire-cracker shits, using while shiting will take the pain away =P


----------



## sdkid86

Shit and use at the same time, especially if you smoke it.  You get the euphoria from taking a shit AND from using your dope.  Even if it is one of those painful, hot, fire-cracker shits, using while shiting will take the pain away =P


----------



## PendulumAM

Even being off suboxene for 2 weeks and having really no more withdrawal symptoms now, the one thing that still gets me is painful shitting. It feels like I'm crapping out jagged rocks. owww.

but when I was really withdrawing, the worst thing ever is RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME!! I would take extreme diarrhea, nausea and depression over fucking restless legs. I would move my legs so much that my muscles would ache, but I still couldn't stop moving...you cant lay down or sit still without being reminded of your fucking crazy restless limbs...


----------



## maxalfie

BangoSkank said:


> Now for all of us opiate addicts out there, we are very familiar with the "fire-cracker ass", as I heard it once so aptly named, that comes with the onset of withdrawals. Now for me, not only do I get this fire-cracker ass when I first start withdrawing...which is everyday I wake up without my stash...but it also seems to happen immediately after I score and am on the way back to my house. The anticipation/excitement/relief of finally getting my dope and racing back to my house to fix seems to breath fire to the fuse that is my watery bowels. When I get back to my house I have to shit so bad and I have the daily battle with myself of, do I relieve myself first or fix first? It really depends on how bad I'm WD'ing but usually I find myself using the bathroom first so that I can really enjoy fixing.
> 
> What about the rest of you opiate fiends? Anyone else go through this debate on a day-to-day basis?




I would say that I would go toilet first so I can actually get some of that crap out of my bowels cos I know once I have had my fix I won't be able to have a crap and will end up even more blocked up with crap.
I prefer to try and empty my bowels while I have the chance to.


----------



## PendulumAM

Another thing is getting this annoying feeling in your throat. It would feel like you have a bunch of spit that you could not get rid of. You'll be hawking and spitting all morning but that shit still feels stuck back there.


----------



## TTZ234

Damn I read trough this whole thread,and I got to agree with jail being the absolutely worst place to kick opies..

Especially if you have a half a gram of bad speed pumping around your veins on top of being sick.. in jail...now that is just living hell...


----------



## Baldwin

PendulumAM said:


> but when I was really withdrawing, the worst thing ever is RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME!! depression over fucking restless legs. I would move my legs so much that my muscles would ache, but I still couldn't stop moving...you cant lay down or sit still without being reminded of your fucking crazy restless limbs...



This a thousand times. You can at least lessen the other symptoms to a degree if not eliminate them, but RLS is the worst, I've never found anything that really works.

Also, it lasts at least 2 weeks even after all other symptoms are gone, and that's from H WDs that normally last only 4 days for me, ymmv of course.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Going cold turkey without any other choice sucked and I hated the part when you wanted to just lie in bed and just never wake up again because of the pain but then you have to keep running back and forth to the bathroom to throw up.  Last experience of me doing this was the week of prom....  I seriously cried at one point can't believe I made it through it.  My mom didn't even ask me too much about it she just thought I had a virus or something.  Sometimes I wonder why my mom hasn't figured it out yet but then again I think it's better that she doesn't know.


----------



## marcusinnj

*Withdrawal symptoms (from opiates)*

What, for you, are the first signs/symptoms your going in withdrawals?

For me I guess it was yawning and teary eyes....curious what others experiences are.

_*mod-note: I've just changed the title so that everyone knows you're specifically talking about withdrawal from opiates. - verso*_


----------



## cozycompany

yea same bro with the addition of cold flashes, runny nose, and the chronic liquid shits...


----------



## Pegasus

-> Drug culture (I assume it fits here)

Cold.

Edit-  A mod maybe add (opiates) tag to title for clarity...  I tried to add it myself but it only applied to the redirect title.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

For me it is the anxiety.  Followed shortly by the yawning/tearing and stomach discomfort.  Then the RLS, hot/cold flashes and amplified pain come in.  Although everytime I detox it seems totally different from the last time.  I guess there's no harm in keeping me on my toes, eh?  Haha


----------



## verso

I don't experience very many intense or uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms; I might feel a bit achy (in my neck and back), but I don't get the restless legs, shakes, sweating, or anything at all like that... but! I do sneeze (a lot) for some strange reason, and that's a bit annoying...


----------



## Jabberwocky

restless legs, yawning and extreme pain in my lumbar area then the sniffles and sneezing starts shortly after are the signals for me.  and of course the runs start a few hours after those symptoms have peaked.

i've never had any problems with nausea (spewing) when i've been in wd's many times over the last 5 years, nor had much of a problem with spewing when i'd taken high doses, and am absolutely thankful for that.


----------



## verso

I forgot about "the runs"... yeah, definitely the runs...


----------



## maxalfie

Like most of you I start yawning,streaming eyes and body temp switching between hot and cold. 
I always get a bad ache in my lower back as well. 
The longer it goes on the contents of my bowel turn to liquid. When you are feeling that bad then that is when yr next hit of heroin is at its most sweetest.


----------



## woamotive

Let's see: I can use this morning as a reference. I woke up drenched in a foul sweat - freezing, but too hot. I kept taking my comforter on and taking it off, flipped it over so it wouldn't be wet on my skin. 

I got up, I was freezing (still am). I have on layers upon layers of clothing and my hands are like ice. I want to shower but I have to dose first or it'll be uncomfortable. I have achy muscles - my legs ... I want to pull them and rip them off!  Also, I keep having to get a new Kleenex because my nose won't stop running. (punches person in face that would say 'better go catch it! mememe' )

Then, the anxiety (if no opiates are around/in reach) and I become EXTREMELY emotional/irritable - crying randomly, snapping easily. I yawn a lot, sneeze a lot. These are the first things I notice. 

It gets worse


----------



## Jabberwocky

i knew we had a dopesick thread.  i found it and am going to merge this thread into there.


----------



## ratgirldjh

I used to get this every time I scored also!  Esp. if there was white involved...  ^^^


----------



## livetheopiatedream

I'm 7 days off now (involuntary ... It's a torrid love affair no needto explain to many of u)
Worst- legs, back pain and the mindfuck anxiety and want to shoot yourself for a dose 
I find the circular thinking....THE worst. Allthe ways u could score. I don't iv but I always fantasize about it in WD. 
Tomorrow night can't come fast enough. I'm done the worst of it but I dont wanna b doing it and i have it makes it harder.
Oh another bitch: time stops ... Tick tock. 

U know what the shit part is. [snip - disposition] As it is I might failfor buprenorphine .


----------



## okz snorter

i am an oc feign and have wored as a pharmacy technician for 10+ years.  I have never stolen drugs straight from the pharmacies i have worked for cuz i know that is the way i make money to pay for my habit.  if i got caught i would get fired and wouldnt be able to get a job as a tech because of a record.  i dont know if i have some self control or just a realization that the job is my lifeline and without it i would have zero opiates!!!!!!!  that would be scary.  but i am not going to lie it is really hard when you are looking at 20 oc 40's in a machine that i know i could take out with no problem.  but alas the paper trail would lead to me and i would be fired and have a record....  not good......


----------



## Leaping Gnome

> i am an oc feign and have wored as a pharmacy technician for 10+ years.



Okz Snorter,

My son is taking home pharmacy tech courses. I don't have to worry about him ever taking any of the pills because he doesn't even like to take aspirin! (Makes me wonder, is he really a decedent from me??? LOL) The most he ever did was smoke a little dope in his teens...and that was just to go along with his friends. Though I would never ask, you KNOW what's gone through my mind!!! It wouldn't do any good anyway because of the way we raised him...DAMNIT!!! LOL

Have any of you seen the TV ad about getting the post office stamp kit so you don't have to stand in line at the post office? It goes like standing in line at the post office as the worst thing in life. The first time I saw it I was in W/D and all I wanted to do was throw something through the TV!!! Dude, get me my script and I'll stand in 100 and 1 of your pussy post office nightmares!!!

Leaping Gnome


----------



## rave23

i love the part where your hands shake so bad that you have to go snort / smoke some heroin / oxy / morph before you can even think about shooting up...

Thank god i am not locked in this predicament any more.

But yes. there was a time when i could only score every other day, with a full fledged dope habit. 

After 48 hours (and 24 hours of not using) i was in bad W/D, and seriously, the act of going out and copping some was unbearable. I felt like i was walking in hells scorching fire, but somehow my feet carried me to that spot it knew oh so well, and i met up made my connection.

Every time when i came home, my hands were shaking like i had parkinsons. The act of cooking up a shot in a spoon, or trying to stick a vein would have resulted in a disaster. I was shaking so bad i could not manage to set the shot or prepare it. So i had to snort / smoke about 3 times what i would normally shoot, and huddle up in a warm blanket and wait half an hour for my hands to stop shaking / twitching. By the time they stopped i was still in withdrawal, but finally able to shoot up. prepping the shot in that state took between half an hour to an hour. 

Bad, bad times.


----------



## The Rock Monster

for me the worst part of the sickness is the bone and muscle pain. my bones and muscles especially in my legs start sore and progress to acute pain, so i am constantly kicking my legs around (i think thats why they call it "kicking (dope)", cant stay still, no comfort. excruciating pain, screaming, insomnia, hurting. chills, lack of energy. great.


----------



## mancyjane

Ugh God, for me the worst, worst worst worst is (and I have not looked thru this whole thread to see if anyone else has this, maybe it's just me) the HORNINESS.  Because it's not the good kind of horny, it's the kind where I have to lie on top of my vibrator on the lowest setting (no point in wasting battery on the higher setting as I am too tired and SICK to try and COME, oh my god) just to get any sleep at all.  /tmi

But yeah, a close second behind that is the part where your legs ache so bad and the only way to make it better is to pace and pace and wear a rut in the floor trying to keep your legs occupied.

Basically everything feels too bright, like lights are brighter, skin ultra sensitive, etc., and your whole body seems to be producing all this water out of fucking nowhere.  I never understood that little factoid, you know the one, that says our bodies are 75% water? Until the first time I kicked.  Gah, eyes watering, mouth watering, sweat, runny nose, runny shit.  I have like, tears streaming from my eyeballs right now, cheesus.


----------



## Jabberwocky

rave23 said:


> i love the part where your hands shake so bad that you have to go snort / smoke some heroin / oxy / morph before you can even think about shooting up....



ahh how could i have forgotten that.

i was detoxing at a family members home a while back and they noticed my hands shaking uncontrollably and knowing my habits asked whether i was rattling.  t'was a little ucomfortable.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Oh snap, I've never seen this WD thread before. This should come in in handy soon. Found someone that has valium, so once those are acquired I should have the necessary items to proceed go through to the other side.


----------



## throwupmonster

i dunno if ive always had restless legs,(its been more than 10 yrs since ive been SOBER SOBER) or if this is a long term WD symptom, but its been over 5 months since i used and i cant fall asleep without mindlessly shaking my legs for a half hour. my dog is fed up with the bullshit and has been sleeping on the floor.


----------



## JuliaXoXo

When we used to do Heroin I had a buddy I would ride down to Miami w everyday about a 45 min drive from pompano beach, and the closer we got to the spot the more louder and stankier farts he would rip. It would be so shitty to be sick and about to puke, and then the guy to take his sweet sweet time getting to us (which happened more often than not). So he is farting, I am gagging, we finally get the shit, so we zoom over to the <gas station> bathroom the one that has an entrance on the outside of the gas station. And were retying to fix up the shot, and he will just pull his pants down and start to shit on the toilet while he is shooting up and saying "Im sorry, im so sorry" LOL Fun times...


----------



## racerriderj

^^^ lol


----------



## BluffBoy

^^ lol. Haha damn I needed that laugh. How about another shitty part is finally gettin some cash but havin to wait until the next day when the banks open to get it. That's my current situation. I should just quit, it's almost day 4 and I'm for sure over the hump. Time will tell.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm sure a number of people on here have had to go to work when in some part of WDs. Man oh man is that shitty! I know it's not going to be my last time doing so either.

I've got a super sweet job working in a kitchen for a banquet hall. Was working the dishwasher and since the water inside is over 180 degrees, it gets hot as fuck down there sometimes. You know that scene at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark where the dudes face melts off when the ark is open? Felt like that was about to happen a few times.

Finally home now and finally toking up.


----------



## euphoricc

suboxone withdrawl is a whore warning


----------



## BrittaniBrown

Working while dopesick sucks. Yikes. Especially when you work in the restaurant industry like me (waitress) and you are on your feet all day and dealing with shitty people.

The horrible stomach cramps. In the beginning of WD, I am so fucking constipated, in the bathroom for three hours of agony. And then after two days or so, i've got the runs that leaving my ass burning and my guts in turmoil.

Not sleeping for days and days, being so tired and lethargic but not being able to get ANY rest.

The runny eyes & nose, & sweating. I also get this weird, hot, pressure like sensation in my eye sockets and temples in the very beginning of WD, don't really know how to describe it but it sucks.

But this definitely takes the cake as one of the most agonizing symptoms of WD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akathisia

"unpleasant sensations of inner restlessness that manifests itself with an inability to sit still or remain motionless"

When this sets in i'm just like FUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## popyo

Yuppers... Today is day 6 now off of 10mg x 8 percs and 50ug fent patch/day habbit.  Had to work this whole week through it, at a public sales job might I add.  Needless to say, I did not sell shit this week.  What has been getting me through is Immodium a/d, These crap tasting nutritonal shakes, and a healthy tapering dose of xanax, and melatonin x 3 a day.  I also had a dentist appointment I had to go to during day 4, which was hell on earth, god, this was the worst w/d's I've ever gone through, chill's cold sweats, cravings WHILE in the dentist chair?  I, will never, ever, ever ever ever ever in a million years do that again... I'll pay for the no show appointment next time.  So yeah, worst part of being dope sick for me now is... visiting the dentist.  But before that it'd deff. be that burning feel you get in your chest, that just makes you clinch up.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I think I'm nearing the end, but I'm not sure how much longer this is going to last.

I'm coming up on 96 hours since I did any oxy and 70 hours since I did any heroin. I did a cotton shot last night, which probably set me back a bit, but I'm not sure. I did take extremely small amounts of sub as well. Maybe .4mg in the last 4 days, around .2mg about 36 hours ago. So sub never got built up in my system and my WD should be more from abusing oxycodone and heroin, especially since the small amount of sub never was substantial enough to get me out of WDs. It just made them briefly easier to tolerate. 


I'm getting the WD waves now. It almost reminds of the waves that you get sometimes when tripping (like on mushrooms for example). On shrooms I'll go through points where I'm really tripping hard, then I think I'm sobering up, but then shortly after I'll be noticeably tripping hard. Same thing with WDs now. I'll be getting hot skin + chills (which is a terrible combination), goosebumps, stomach cramps, sweats, etc. but then it'll calm down for a while, only to sneak up on me again. 

I'm now experiencing a calm, which is why I'm typing something and not miserably staring at nothing while sitting there with a blanket wrapped around me.


----------



## Menschfeind

Abruptly waking up in a cold dark room so sick you can no longer maintain sleep.. bodily fluids flowing profusely out of every orifice. You are writhing restlessly in your tangled soiled sheets. But you have to get up, it is Monday and you have to go to work. You do your best to clean yourself up, and go on about your day with dignity in spite of the unending misery and longing tormenting every single thought.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I knew a guy who would always puke when he was prepping his shot, no matter what. I guess I have led a sheltered life, my husband would always go out and do the scoring. I have to say though, that no matter ho bad I felt, my sickness would seem to go away if I knew the dope was one its way...so no shitting my pants here


----------



## xstayfadedx

The worst part about being dopesick is when you're coming off oxycontin and tramadol (took it to help with withdrawals LOL like hell they did) and you're laying on the couch.  Your whole body in pain and you have the sweats.  You already shake enough as it is and now it has gotten worst but to top it off prom is in a couple of days.  You end up going and yeah you know that was awesome..... Smfh.


----------



## LostAndGrAteful

The worst part is knowing that the Cause and the cure are one in the same . And it's only a phonecall away ! Damn! :/


----------



## burn2shine

Worst part about kicking for me is having to act normal.  I went to rehab like a year ago and since then I haven't really admitted to anyone that I still have a problem.  When I kick I try to act as normal as possible so I don't have to tell my parents/coworkers/friends that I'm dopesick again.  I get ten minutes of sleep stretched out over 8 hours, wake up with excruciating stomach pains, go and shit straight liquid while trying not to puke, and then go out and face my day with a poker face.


----------



## maxalfie

Worst part of being dopesick is knowing that you caused it yourself.Knowing that you can feel better if you have another bag but that all that does is put you back in the same situation again once that hit has worn off.


----------



## TemetNosceDani

I hated being dope sick it is horrific!! I will dable now and then, but I know now I cannot do it all the time. 

Without at least some fentynal to take the edge off after the fact.If I can get it. I just can't go through it again!

It's counterproductive but I will never get sick like that. Kicking meds is hard and heroin is just as hard. 
I hate knowing I did it to myself! Meh!!


----------



## JustaChippa

Since I fell off the wagon, I have noticed that the complete energy drain is one of the worst parts for me.  No enthusiasm to do anything at all, no energy; I'll be craving a hot shower, but it will take me a good half a day to work up to getting one.  If I can get up and force myself to do something, like some house cleaning or laundry, I notice that I feel marginally better for a (very) brief time, but really, all I want to do is lie on the bed, away from everyone and alone in my misery.  

And yes, having to work while dopesick is such a joyful experience.   8)   In November, I actually called in sick two days just because I was dopesick, and I am usually at work no matter what.  Just could not deal with it.  

All of the common symptoms sometimes seem to blend into one another, too.  I realize I'm not articulating that thought particularly well, but those who have been through it probably get what I am saying.  Just as an example, the coldness and nausea and lack of energy all seem to go together, but it's even more all-encompassing than that.


----------



## NoSpikes

*Methadone is worst*



masspain said:


> I hear you man I hate Methadone and its abuse to the body!!! Give me a week of Heroin WD's anyday!!! (a week at the most)
> 
> I...hate...diarrhea...



going thru wd from dones now. 12 10s a day. 5am in deep south in may freezing cold, watching tcm. I got cut back on my roxies so i never wd from them severly cause i take extra dones the morning after i blow thru my 30s. I have to wonder about some ppls opnions and the depth of their addiction/experience.
Dont get me wrong i am not knocking anyone but xanax wd?  I took xanax for years with paxil  and never felt much more the mental wds. I get the rush to take a handful of footballs but never stay awake or kick in bed from xanax. If cocaine/crack wds lasted more thAn a few hours nor a bottle of vodka were around it would be high on the list just for the devilish thoughts on how to get more that quickly subside.  Lsd also used to be some nasty shit when it was blotter just due to the rat poisoin ( forgot how to spell strychnine?) but lsd was just an day or so to recover and isnt exactly wds.  I would imagine heroin is bad but i have never shot it for much more than a couple days years ago and the itching did suck. Shooting coke for months can have nasty wds but not worth dying for so that helps. I actually believe this question should be broken into 2 categories. Psychological vs physical. I think pyschological wds are the worst but physical hurts the worst. The psychological is what keeps u going back to your preferred vice. U also have the drugs that damage your brain/serontonin production that leaves u in constant depression. My vote for physical wds is methadone followed quickly by roxies/oxys. Psychogically im not sure. If the urge that u get to run out and by dope just out of the blue would have to be coke/crack. U know u cant enjoy it once u cross the line but u still try to convince yourself this time u will be able to enjoy it until u start pacing looking for aspirin to stop your heart from blowing out your chest bc you dont realize how much oxys/methadones are built up in your system and u pray to get thru it one more time until a few weeks pass and u renig on God. Just my 2 cents


----------



## NoSpikes

Sorry didnt see op say psychological or physical. I think this question also depends on the person and mind frame. I dont doubt people wd from xanax, paxil, tramadol and other less than "hard drugs" which i consider dones/oxys to be along with heroin, etc. A drug that is easily overlooked and probably the absolute worse is nicotine. Another overlooked drug is Pepsi/Coke (the soda not street drug). Get locked up for more than a week having to eat prison/county food and water and tell me what the first thing u want is? A cigarette and a soda topped my list before any getting high. Like the song says "all i wanted was a pepsi and she wouldnt give it to me"


----------



## tricomb

There is no physical and psychological never-ending torment like Alprazolam withdrawal. 

Others of note: Any benzodiazepine esp triazolam&temazepam, Oxymorphone, Fentanyl, Methadone, Buprenophine.


----------



## casper8liltwisted

In my experience i would have to say methadone is the worst to experience withdrawals from. I was a patient at the local methadone clinic for two months before opting to stop treatment because of the side effects from nausha to irregularity not to mention an extreme slowed mental capasity. For the next two weeks constanst sweating like i was in a marathon and walking up a flight of stairs was next to impossible bc of the pain made life completely miserable.


----------



## c0nzor

I think the general population would agree benzodiazepine w/d is worst and poses the most risk to your health tbh.


----------



## Sprout

For me it was Tramadol and Codeine WD's at the same time. Just hell.
Right now; caffeine, I am aware of how ridiculous this sounds, but it's Hell. 3 grams a day, down to 1g today - I have no motivation, no focus, raging temper, my thoughts feel... Alien? Plus the diarhoea and vomitting, not fun!


----------



## DS_

GBL was bad, and the amount of times I've done it doesn't help things either. Amphetamine withdrawals are fucking annoying as they just suck any potential to do anything pleasurable sober for quite a while. Just a constant 'Meh' mood - fucking worst than any other emotion at least misery, anger and frustation can at least be interesting in there own shit way. Meh isn't fucking anything.


----------



## effie

^ I've seen your glb wds and they do look brutal..

Anyway, this isn't the kind of discussion thread we cover in BDD (check the guidelines before you post in my forum DS! Ps see you later?) so moving it over to Drug Culture.

BDD > DC


----------



## Seyer

Alcohol.


----------



## Sprout

What's the crack with alcohol WDs? I've read many times over it's fatal unless tapered - but somehow my father went cold turkey from 12 litres of cider daily with no ill effects apart from a temper? By medical anecdotes he should be dead?


----------



## painprisoner

I was snorting Opana 20mg several pills per day along with Klonopin 3mg 2-3 pills per day. The combo of these drugs are great if you can make them last till the next refill, but the WD are the worst ever. I have only done perscription pain pills, and have literally done them all, but that combo is the worst!!!


----------



## NoSpikes

*Alcohol*



SproutOnSmack said:


> What's the crack with alcohol WDs? I've read many times over it's fatal unless tapered - but somehow my father went cold turkey from 12 litres of cider daily with no ill effects apart from a temper? By medical anecdotes he should be dead?


I have seen the effects of alcohol wd and it is awful. A friend i worked with is a severe alcoholic who has drank from the time he wakes up for years. He also has a percocet addiction but i have seen him come to work shaking uncontrollably due to alcohol wds. We worked in a restaurant and that is why he bothered to come to work. He knew he could slip a few cups of beer bc he was to broke to buy any. I also had a friend who had an uncle who drank so much he had an open hole in his stomach. The family attempted to catch him and have him committed but he was living in the woods where the homeless here used to live before being run off. Needless to say he was dead in about a month.
  I actually feel a little better today. I found a half a 10mg methadone, a couple tramadol and neurontin. I am going to count my meds next time i leave the pharmacy. Ive noticed being a few short lately and several times have seen pjarmacy techs short people. One friend was shorted 60 30s and i was once shorted and when i called the pharmacy which was a national chain the tech wouldnt answer from the number she had on file for me so while it was ringing i tried from my other phone and she answered the second ring. She was scared and it was obvious it was intentional. I got them back but lost trust in that pharmacy. If i ever have to use that pharnacy which i have had to since. I will bust the bottles open and count them in front of them on their counter. Im not ashamed to be a prick when it comes to a pharm tech stealing pills. I believe thatis why i ran out this time but human error is possible also.  I know the pharmacy talk is a little off topic but it is a reason you could wd and nothing makes wds worse than suspecting or knowing you were shorted and didnt bother to count yourself.


----------



## At My Peak

Methylphenidate, I haven't been addicted to anything but that and tobacco. Tobacco was easy as pie to quit for me after only smoking a pack a day for a year. I've done heaps of substances (probably not even close to most regulars here at BL) but as soon as I did ritalin it swept me up and I had to do more and more, psychological addiction quickly manifested itself. I mean it was RAPID. but anyways when I didn't have the stuff I was totally wacked out. I had the thoughts of NEEDING more, everything is so "boring" without it, constantly thinking about my next dosage, etc. but no physical WD on it, granted I was only addicted for 5-6 months before I cut off my supply I was doing it in every way imaginable except IV and I was even thinking about doing that at one point, combining sublingual, plugging, insufflation, oral, so I would get the most out of them. I would rip through 600mg in about 2-3 days. I absolutely love the high, but it's so short lived it's practically a breeding ground for addiction if you get the same effects that I get.


----------



## ThankYOU!

Definitely Methadone, for me, but I TOTALLY agree with you on the Benzo's, I had no idea they were THAT MUCH HELL! Till I stopped. I've been reading (all over the net, so, you know it's the gospel) but, makes sense: That they are a drug if taken for years and years, actually start to change (not for the better) your brain. Sounds obvious, but the point this "doc" was making was that it's more like brain damage! Scary! I believe it! DONE!! Now to kick Methadone's ASS>somehow, I think it's gonna kick mine, but it looked good on "paper". I too was around 15! Got 100!!! VALIUM A MONTH from this quack, for over a year!!! Surprisingly, he is in prison for life right now...shocker huh? GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabidrabbit

ThankYOU! said:


> Definitely Methadone, for me, but I TOTALLY agree with you on the Benzo's, I had no idea they were THAT MUCH HELL! Till I stopped. I've been reading (all over the net, so, you know it's the gospel) but, makes sense: That they are a drug if taken for years and years, actually start to change (not for the better) your brain. Sounds obvious, but the point this "doc" was making was that it's more like brain damage! Scary! I believe it! DONE!! Now to kick Methadone's ASS>somehow, I think it's gonna kick mine, but it looked good on "paper". I too was around 15! Got 100!!! VALIUM A MONTH from this quack, for over a year!!! Surprisingly, he is in prison for life right now...shocker huh? GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would say benzo withdrawal is probably the worst also. I've been on Klonopin for going on 5 years... at 4mg/day. It was a lifesaver when I first started on it, but I kept getting the dose upped... when I asked my doctor about lowering the dose/getting off the Klonopin, he said I wouldn't have a seizure with the dose I'm taking. *Bullfuckingshit*! Now I'm stuck seeing psychiatrists until I'm in a better place mentally to even begin withdrawing from benzos... 

Sigh. I miss not being physically dependent on things.


----------



## Pagey

Benzos. It's horrible, just horrible. I had two seizures in the space of 3 weeks, daily massive panic attacks, brain zaps, intense muscle pain, and then like with any other withdrawal - couldn't sleep, aching all over, anxious, sick, whatever. Worst thing ever.


----------



## hthr007

Benzos. Clonazepam was a bitch to withdraw from physically and psychologically. The psychological effects had me down for the count for days -- I wasn't able to move from my anxiety pretty much crippling me. Needless to say, I don't plan on withdrawing from my kpins anytime soon.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Benzos, in my experience. I went to hell and back coming off a tapered dosage of Valium, I can only imagine the shitstorm that would have ensued had I not tapered off.


----------



## Condumbpope

High doses of tramadol and gabapentin at the same time.   Now that was a serious mindfuck.  I've WD-ed from oxycontin, xanax, and clonazepam... not even close to the tramadol / gaba lol.


----------



## dneed

I remember coke wd was surprisingly bad for how little I had indulged myself into it. It was cold turkey but only after about a month of daily use... It was about 3 weeks of daily nightmares which would wake me up in cold sweat always around 2 to 3:30am. 

My meth use began about 6 months ago. I am "planning" (that's what they all say don't they?) to quit soon. I remember around the 2 and a half month mark, and then the 4 month mark -- there were 2 new suicides. It made my brain crazy, I questioned way too many things, thought about too many things, mispercieved, analyzed, scrutinized, hypothesized, "epiphanized" wayyyy too much. But now the inhalation amount is about a ball per week. Fuck it's not even recreational, it's an intense ass psychological dependence -- even more shocking is my continuance despite all this "awareness". Damn, straight up quitting this is something that's been put off WAY too long. 

All it does now is help me wake up, and feel "normal". 24 hours without 5+ fat hits induces narcolepsy. Like 3 days ago: 3 hits spread out over 4-6 hours... Next day slept for 17 hours straight, felt like 30 minutes of rest back when I was "sober". 

Problem is: I am only "sober" when high off chrys...


----------



## ganeal

Believe it or not 2 years ago I went on a Tramadol binge for 5 months taking 30 a day...stopped cold turkey on April3rd...I did not feel okay until the end of May...it was the worse W/D  I have ever had...I was hot/cold/ could not sit still...could not sleep for weeks...I am currently on MMT now taking 100mg's of methadone a day...from what I hear methadone is the worse...luckily I have not ever had that ...yet...so I  say Tramadol was the worse for me!

I just had to mention that I have been on Methadone for 4 months now at 100 mg's a day... I am scared to death of having the W/D's from this drug. I have to say I do worry about having to quit cold turkey. My Ex-partner was taking 140 mg's a day for 20 years and went to jail in November of last year..he is still there but gets out in a week or two,but he said the first 3 months were hell!!!I hope I never find out how bad methadone w/d's!


----------



## Condumbpope

I think all the synthetic opiates with SNRI/SSRI components have really sick withdrawals


----------



## verso

I know that others here will disagree with me,

But I'd take being dope sick over the total mind fuck quitting adderall put me through. I felt retarded and depressed for months.


----------



## zlmw37

Opiates were the worst WD's for me. I went through some pretty tough WD's with xanax but that was all psychological for me. Mood swings and irritability were the worst I had to deal with xanax but with opiates physical WD's were unbearable. I had to go to the doctor and get on suboxone to be able to get out of bed even weeks after I stopped taking them. I wouldn't wish that suffering on anyone.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I went through many opiate withdrawals and that was a nightmare but I still have to say w/d from benzos was hell!  Especially when I was heavily addicted to them...  I had these terrible shakes and I felt like I was going to die.  I would never want to go through that again but heroin/oxycontin is a close second.


----------



## ErgicMergic

^ I like to think as opiates as "fair." They give you an awesome high with an equally bad withdrawal, which is to be expected. But benzo withdrawal, holy shit... 8(


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yeah benzos man....  I wanted to cry my eyes out but when you are having withdrawals from dope you think its the worst thing ever...  Even though when you're no longer sick you remember it could be worse but then it just repeats.  Omg worst thing ever, wait I'm okay, omg I'm going to die, oh wow I guess it could be worse...


----------



## NeuroPsyence

I am not certain why some people seem to be much more affected by this than others, but for some, gabapentin or lyrica withdrawal can be pretty horrific. I have personally seen someone go catatonic and have to be hospitalized after going cold turkey on high-dose lyrica. In another case, an acquaintance who had previously experienced heroin withdrawal twice told me that her worst withdrawal BY FAR had been not from the heroin, but from going simultaneously cold-turkey on high-dose gabapentin and three to five times-per-day ketamine use a few years later.


----------



## backroll

methadone cold turkey FACT...

can someone describe benzo withdrawals for me briefly...ta


----------



## Seyer

Google is your friend


----------



## Pill2Chill

^^Paranoia, anxiety, jitteryness, muscle aches, feeling extremely uncomfortable and stressed out, even when you're sitting down in your favourite lazy chair, oversensitivity to noise and bright lights, heart palpitations & last but certainly not least insomnia.

Benzo addiction is also extremely hard to tackle. Its w/ds are both physically and mentally the worst feeling I have ever experienced. Not being able to relax and sleep when you're in your home nomatter how comfortable your couch, or bed is, is hell..

So obviously; for me benzo withdrawals are the worst withdrawals I ever experienced. I got all these w/ds from lowering my dose to a therapeutic amount. I've also run out once or twice before I was able to get a new box, and that was SO aweful. Luckily a friend of mine had taken xanax before and had some left when he'd already quit. I was so desperate, it was a real eye-opener.



verso said:


> I know that others here will disagree with me,
> 
> But I'd take being dope sick over the total mind fuck quitting adderall put me through. I felt retarded and depressed for months.


I have never done dope so I don't know how bad that is in terms of w/d, I can however say oxycodone withdrawals are nothing compared to the, as you said, mindfucking recovery after I quit taking amphetamines daily after my nearly 2 years of heavy abuse. After a while you feel like you'll never be able to become happy again because of the HUGE amount of time it takes to recover, did you get that feeling too?

While I was going through this, I started taking benzos that seemed like a miracle cure at the time. Back then I totally underestimated their super-addictive properties and didn't realise I was getting addicted to something much, much worse to withdraw from (ime).
I'd prefer oxy w/ds over amp. w/ds (Though the withdrawals aren't bad at all unless you used it for a really long time on a daily basis). But.. As I said withdrawing from benzos is (so far) the worst feeling I've ever had. Hands down.


----------



## backroll

Thanks for taking the time to reply pill...what you describe sounds very similar to opiate withdrawals, hell on earth.


----------



## Znegative

It's hard to say. Ive never gone through acute benzo withdrawal, or to the point where things were really extremely fucked up or caught a seizure, but from my experience it's the worst in a way, because nothing can really help lessen the severity. I was addicted to heroin _and_ benzo's at one point, and I remember one day I just decided to quit benzo's CT to cut expenses down. The first 24 hours were okay, but after that I began to feel really fucked up. I wound up shooting a whole bundle over the course of four hours to try and sedate/knock myself out, but it didn't work. My whole world felt like it was getting turned upside down, and all my senses were intensified to grotesque proportions. Luckily I wound up getting a bar after two days before things got too bad, but that shit is very unpleasant and I know it was just the tip of the iceberg.

Other than Xanax though, I would say methadone or suboxone, due to the prolonged withdrawal as well as the _horrible_ PAWS. When I kicked methadone a few years ago without a taper in a rehab facility, from 90mg, I wanted to die every second for six months straight. Eventually I got out of that haze, but it was one of the worst periods of my life. It definately could have been avoided had I been tapered down gradually I'm sure.


----------



## What was it?

Acute benzo withdrawals - this needs no further discussion really.


----------



## THcrack

Mental: Cannabis.

Physical: Diazepam.

When I used Ketamine daily I would crave for it more than I have any other drug, but only because of the fact that the effects were so enjoyable.

When I used to smoke a lot more Cannabis than I do now I would never feel right eating or sleeping without being stoned... luckily for me them days/nights were far and few between because I was basically high 24/7 haha.

Diazepam withdrawal is living hell... I have had seizures from going cold turkey after taking stupid amounts of Valium every day for only weeks on end (*very* stupid of me). I have also had full psychotic episodes after not being able to sleep for days when withdrawing from them.

Stay safe, THcrack


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Supeudol said:


> Withdrawing from a 600mg/day Oxycodone habit and a 7 year benzodiazepine habit at the same time.
> Fuck me.



This is the most horribly amusingly poetic post ever.


----------



## Seyer

If I was going through that kind of withdrawal and I owned a gun, it wouldve been the last withdrawal of my life!


----------



## ou8e2

Benzo's are a long detox.you can't eat or sleep for months..opiates are intense! doing 90 100mcg's fentanly patches iv over a few weeks has to be the worst.The second day from the patch,it is not pacing but running from wall to wall. ,then the morphine's.,oxy's,dillys,etc 4rth and 5th day it hit's  you and then the Methadone 21 days , not too severe but long.It takes 21 to 24 days before you can sleep.Stupid'ly I have done it once on purpose at 'Home Wood' and 2 times in a cell/.Still trying to quit since 1979.take my advice bra come down slow and change your life.It is easy to quit but you will relaspe if you come back to the same old place.


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

Never been physically dependent on opiates, but gotta say benzo withdrawal was pretty damn awful.


----------



## Paulymorphone

it's a toss-up between benzos and opiates...benzo withdrawal can last a lot longer and is more psychological suffering whereas opiates is psychological and physical..benzos can be physical too don't get me wrong.....one time i went cold turkey off of xanax 2mg 4 times a day for a year, and i was having constant twitching to the point where i couldn't even walk without spasming and falling. Also, benzodiazepine withdrawal can be fatal whereas opiate withdrawal normally is not, sometimes it can cause cardiac symptoms. I suppose it just depends on how much and how long you've been on benzos to determine how bad withdrawal is, similar to opiates, the higher the dose you come off of, the worse the withdrawal.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Benzos are probably the worst in their acute state, but at least you can get around most of the suffering by a very, very gradual taper. I've been weening off for almost a year, down from 3-4 mgs of Xanax daily, to a switch to Librium, which I switched to after getting down to 2mgs xanax daily and hitting a wall (my idiot psychiatrist tries to ween xanax addicts with xanax, and tries to do rapid detox, making him totally fucking ignorant and incompetent). I started at 100 mgs daily, which is roughly equivalent to 2mgs of xanax, and the switch has been the hardest point. I am now down to 10 mgs daily, with a 5 mg capsule in the morning and a 5 at night. I detoxed in increments as high as 12.5 mgs a month (by taking two pills during my night dose one day, and one pill the next, then two, then one, etc etc..), and now I go by 5. 

It really isn't that horrific if you take it as slow as possible. The worst part of my detox is seeing my psychiatrist every month and have him berate me for "taking it too easy on myself" (literally his words) and his attempts to have me try and cut down on my Suboxone at the same damn time. This guy is out of touch, he is an addiction specialist who hasn't read the Ashton Manual, what the fuck. He has no concept of pain and suffering through withdrawal, and he should be okay with whatever the fuck rate I want to go, provided we have consistent progress, which we do. 

Anyways, that makes opiates the worst for me. I'm thinking I would like to get off Suboxone, but withdrawal at home seems impossible. I can minimize pain with benzos, but with opiates you just have to bite the bullet if you can't get into a detox, which I am not doing for Suboxone (couldn't afford oxy/heroin detox, much less a 21 day suboxone detox that usually leaves people in withdrawal when they get out). Post-Acutes are a terrible thing as well. I know that the shock exhibited by benzo addicts who are rapidly-but-safely detoxed by ignorant clinics (these places want to treat every depressant like opiates sometimes) is worse, but at least you can avoid them. There is no true way around Post-Acute Opiate Withdrawal, and the subtlety of the symptoms is such that it becomes hard to determine whether the depression is simply how you feel without opiates (the lie) or a direct result neurotransmitter imbalance due to a chemical substitution (the truth). You can only remain depressed like that for so long before you start to believe the bullshit. 

So, while all out benzo withdrawal is worse, opiates are much more difficult to withdrawal from, as nothing you do can make it anywhere near painless (even detox is rough I understand from lots of second-hand experience, although I've never been). That leaves opiates with the edge as far as I am concerned. Post-Acutes no matter how well you withdrawal are the absolute deciding factor.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Can a moderator please make this a poll?

In the spirit of goddamn harm reduction, people need to know (in the most efficient way possible) if the xanax they were just prescribed might very well give them more of a withdrawal than the heroin they barely managed to kick!

Also, I have some questions. Is it worth it to take xanax if the dose never exceeds, say, 1mg? Will there be simply no relief whatsoever eventually from this dose, or will it just be a lot weaker? Basically, I'm asking if benzodiazepines are a complete sham--simply create addiction--or if they indefinitely work in a therapeutic way once any "euphoria" or what have you passes in several months. Long-term, barring any continued abuse, might it work? Could one simply be on it for life in the same way as heroin addicts in the United Kingdom are given their fix into eternity?


----------



## Tryptamino

jeez thank god i have never been addicted to benzos, that sounds like hell.

the worst physical withdrawals I've had were from soma, IMO they were worse than heroin, but i never got _that_ addicted to heroin, as it's scarce here. also i had moderate alcohol withdrawals after being addicted for 4 months, and that was probably the worst.
the worst mental withdrawals i've had were from coke/meth and weed (not at the same time). it makes you too depressed, tired, and generally shitty.


----------



## Renz Envy

Probably Benzos or GHB withdrawal. GHB withdrawal has all the negatives of benzos and alcohol withdrawal and can kill you.


----------



## Seyer

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> Can a moderator please make this a poll?


Not a bad idea. Ive brought it up with the other mods so we can discuss the initial answer choices.


----------



## Seyer

Poll added.


----------



## jones-in_J

Seeing as how the only drugs I've withdrawn from are oxymorphone and heroin.. and when i withdrew from oxymorphone I was so naive that I didn't realize I was sick from not having the drug so that made it a LOT easier to deal with since I just thought I had the flu or something... so I have to say heroin has been the hardest for me to withdraw... especially when you can't stop doing it and are always in the never ending loop of withdrawal


----------



## Seyer

The worst withdrawal Ive ever been through was with Heroin, but I didnt select that as my answer on the poll. I went with Alcohol because Ive seen my own mother go through Alcohol withdrawal after a long addiction, probably around 10 years. Its the most terrifying thing Ive ever witnessed other than Heroin overdoses. To see my own mother in that state was horrible and that was the final straw for any sort of regular drinking I was doing/planned on doing. Drinking is a huge part of the culture here in Finland, but with my entire family as support for my mom Im confident she can stay clean this time.


----------



## DirtyHippie

Having never gone through any super awful withdrawal symptoms, I would have to assume Heroin would be the worst. Meth wasn't bad at all, I've actually had worse amphetamine come downs.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

assuming benzos/heroin


----------



## Tiesto

I've only briefly felt benzo withdrawal.  It sucked for the short period of time I had to go through it (drug store fucked up my script).  But from my personal experience, opiate withdrawal was the worst for me.  I think in my bad days I was on 320mg/day then just had to cold turkey it.  Now that was pain.  Shittin out water, barely able to walk, tired all the time but can't sleep.  On top of that I still had to go to class.  Just to TOLERATE the pain I was taking 2000mg acetaminophen and 400mg of ibuprofen at once - and of course I still hurt.  Glad those days are behind me.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

I said oxymorphone because even though it's over relatively quickly, it still smacks you like a fucking Mack truck, man.

I would probably go with benzodiazepine withdrawal too, but, I've yet to experience it... *knock wood*


----------



## Rabidrabbit

I said oxymorphone because even though it's over relatively quickly, it still smacks you like a fucking Mack truck, man.

I would probably go with benzodiazepine withdrawal too, but, I've yet to experience it... *knock wood* 




Seyer said:


> The worst withdrawal Ive ever been through was with Heroin, but I didnt select that as my answer on the poll. I went with Alcohol because Ive seen my own mother go through Alcohol withdrawal after a long addiction, probably around 10 years. Its the most terrifying thing Ive ever witnessed other than Heroin overdoses. To see my own mother in that state was horrible and that was the final straw for any sort of regular drinking I was doing/planned on doing. Drinking is a huge part of the culture here in Finland, but with my entire family as support for my mom Im confident she can stay clean this time.



Sorry to hear that, man. My mom had her alcohol issues too.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I've never personally gone through benzo or alcohol withdrawal.. but the people I've seen going through it in the various detoxes I've been in over the years, all seemed to be in a lot more pain than me even if I was kicking a 3 gram a day H habit. That shit is no joke. It can make even intense opiate withdrawal look like a walk in the park on a cool spring day.


----------



## thisisabsurd

Dude, by far methadone for me.  Vicodin was bad, but more from a psychological standpoint.  I had a little stint with meth when I was a teen (almost 40 now) and the comedown from that was jonesing really bad and some depression and irritability.  I've heard it can be really awful for some people though.  Never felt any ill effects from not having weed, never addicted to benzos, never tried heroin (not sure why but I'm glad!).


----------



## Folley

I said meth, but I've never been through serious opiate/benzo withdrawal.

Coming off of 3 days of smoking meth was hell though, my whole body ached in craving of it. It was the ONLY thing on my mind, and I swear I held a lighter to my used pipe for hours trying to get those last little bits of meth resin to make me feel better...


The worst part of it though, is that if I get it on my mind I still feel nearly the same way as the first couple of days coming off of it... if I really think about it I still get those chills and such a pure craving for it... urrgg fuck meth man.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

mr.scagnattie said:


> I've never personally gone through benzo or alcohol withdrawal.. but the people I've seen going through it in the various detoxes I've been in over the years, all seemed to be in a lot more pain than me even if I was kicking a 3 gram a day H habit. That shit is no joke. It can make even intense opiate withdrawal look like a walk in the park on a cool spring day.



Yikes!


----------



## K88ABY

*What's the worst thing you've had to do while withdrawing?*

Everyone knows withdrawing sucks and I'm about to go into it full throttle as my script has gone pear shaped. Today hasn't been great and I've been at work (on my feet) for the most part of it. I'm meant to be in all day tomorrow too and the thought of doing a shift with nothing is a fucking terrifying thought. Can anyone make me feel better i.e: what's the worst/hardest thing you've had to do whilst clucking? I never don't go to work but my job is real physical and I'm pretty ill already 8(


----------



## bigbadbergz

the hardest thing would definatly going to a family dinner and trying to eat and then going to work right after all night.


----------



## Pagey

I had to go through my end of high school exams while withdrawing, and the condition to get into the university I wanted was to get a certain grade on those exams...which was very high. Hope that reassures you


----------



## damonoxide

^i'm gonna assume you did well, otherwise that wouldn't be all that reassuring.  

as for me, dang, i dunno.  i have always had a very low threshold for the discomfort from withdrawal symptoms.  i have definitely called in sick to work, cancelled dates or plans, avoided family gatherings, etc. because i couldn't handle it, especially the anxiety/dysphoria.  this was when my habit was at its worst, mind you.  not all that helpful, i know.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## Cloudy

It makes my RLS and PLMS so bad that sleeping just doesn't happen or is the most uncomfortable thing in the world.  It gets me sucicidal sometimes.


----------



## K88ABY

Plms?


----------



## Cloudy

Periodic limb movement syndrome (or disorder, both are used). Basically it's excessive movements of the legs primarily that causes multiple awakenings every hour (even if you consciously don't realize you woke up)


----------



## K88ABY

Kicking the habit... RLS is dreadful, I find if I wake up with it it's worse than it creeping up during a working day. Legs just go to jelly in that case. I also suffer terribly with sleep paralysis. I sometimes feel 100% awake and have my eyes open-though am still dreaming about something bad. That's probably the scariest thing I have experienced using opiates.


----------



## kookiekaren

OmarLittle said:


> One of the worst symptoms to me seems very rare, I have never heard of anyone having it before and is kinda hard to put into words, but I really need to know if someone out there has had this before.
> 
> Sometimes it happens randomly, but most of the time if I get some sleep....when I wake up I have a bubble in my throat or stomach or something, like I am swallowing air and can't get it out. It causes a dull pain that makes me feel like someone is stepping on my chest. Sometimes it goes away quick, but most of the time it lasts a few hours at a time.
> 
> Anyone ever had this from WD? I don't EVER get it when I have opiates in my system.



That sounds like reflux esophagus to me.  I used to work in the ER and this guy used to come in all the time with that.  It felt like a heart attack he said.  They would give him a combination of lidocaine and mylanta or malox.  Maybe you could try some malox if you can swallow ok next time this happens.  Or maybe some of that nexium.  Otherwise I THINK you might want to have an EKG to make sure your heart is OK.  If you are shooting stuff - it does go directly to your heart and if there are any particals in the stuff it could be causing a blockage in your heart.


----------



## kookiekaren

May I ask an ignorant question?  I am not sure how these opioids are being delivered into your systems - or maybe it doesn't matter but I take hydro (prescription), soma, xanax, and occationally ambian for sleep.  As far as the crapping and stuff - does that happen after long periods of being off of opiates?   Another observation I have noticed with ambien is a HORRIBLE taste in my mouth in the morning but none of the other meds cause that.  Also with the kicking - when I take xanax it alleviates the kicking and arm punches.  One time I was laying in bed trying to go to sleep and I was out of xanax.  I always have a glass of water on the night stand for the night.  I was lying on my left side on the left side of the bed and my arm spasmed and I punched the glass of water dead on and knocked it over!  I have a little bitty dog and he sleeps with me.  I worry some times because of the violence of the kicking and punching that I might nail him some night.  All of these meds are exceptionally bitter to the taste and I usually chew my pills for faster absobtion, then I brush my teeth.  This morning in particular I had that horrid taste in my mouth so bad that I couldn't wait to get some gum or candy or something in there asap.  But it was because of the ambien.  I never have had a bad taste in the morning after taking hydro, xanax or soma at night.


----------



## verso

kookiekaren said:


> As far as the crapping and stuff - does that happen after long periods of being off of opiates?



The "crapping and stuff" happens relatively quickly after one quits taking opiates/opioids such as heroin, morphine, oxycodone, hydrocodone, etc.

I would say that, without taking the route of administration into consideration, one's uh... bowels seem to... move more freely, shall we say, after about 24 - 48 hours after quitting opiates/opioids. But I'm not sure what you mean, exactly, by it happening after "long periods of being off of opiates."

It's more that opiates/opioids slow down all those sort of processes, so, when you're taking those substances, you get the constipation and everything else; when you kick them, your body sort of goes back to normal, and it does it quickly, and so there you have the "crapping and stuff."



kookiekaren said:


> Another observation I have noticed with ambien is a HORRIBLE taste in my mouth in the morning but none of the other meds cause that.



I'm not sure if this is the case with ambien or not, but I _do_ know that the horrible taste is a common side effect of other sleep medications such as lunesta. It would make sense, though.



kookiekaren said:


> Also with the kicking - when I take xanax it alleviates the kicking and arm punches.  One time I was laying in bed trying to go to sleep and I was out of xanax.  I always have a glass of water on the night stand for the night.  I was lying on my left side on the left side of the bed and my arm spasmed and I punched the glass of water dead on and knocked it over!  I have a little bitty dog and he sleeps with me.  I worry some times because of the violence of the kicking and punching that I might nail him some night.



Yikes! I'm not sure what to make of this... maybe someone else can chime in ?



kookiekaren said:


> All of these meds are exceptionally bitter to the taste and I usually chew my pills for faster absobtion, then I brush my teeth.  This morning in particular I had that horrid taste in my mouth so bad that I couldn't wait to get some gum or candy or something in there asap.  But it was because of the ambien.  I never have had a bad taste in the morning after taking hydro, xanax or soma at night.



Again, I think the horrible taste thing is a side effect of sleep medications. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Permanent Jones

I always get severe RLS, both in my arms and legs. But the arms are the worst. You just wanna cut 'em off so you can stop flailing and get some sleep. I don't seem to get the diarrhea problems. Everything else, though. Which is a nightmare, but the restless arms and legs can last me 3 days and nights, punching, kicking, and flailing my sorry way through dope withdrawals. Cursing my own stupidity and lack of self discipline, which is the only reason I'm suffering in the first place.


----------



## SixStrongLines

*Benzos vs H - the withdrawal*

I hate to be _that_ n00b but i see alot of people say Benzo withdrawal is far worse than H(like maybe i should start doin H, jk)

i havent done any heroin but i know benzos are shit to come off, but i see heroin addicts with really struggling 'dope sickness' and think how can that be easier?

anyone care to share some light on the difference's or experiences with either?


----------



## Pill2Chill

I can only compare it to oxy and tramadol w/d. Benzos are ALOT worse. It lasts for ages, you can't sleep, you're anxious as hell, feel like crap, get tension headaches. It's really incapacitating. Both oxy and tramadol were tough to withdraw from too, but benzos are by far alot worse ime.

Can't comment about H.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*

And as for your question, * SixStrongLines*, a quick read through this thread will answer your question.


----------



## Thanatos

His shouldn't even be a poll. Benzodiazepines are the worst by far. GHB/GBL coming in second. Alcohol withdrawal is very similar but it has a broader spectrum of effects, hence it's GABA a receptor antagonism is not quite as strong as with benzos.


----------



## jones-in_J

Yea i hear benzos and alcohol are the worst if your habit is bad enough. Ive only had to withdraw from oxymorphome, heroin and oxycodone though which is by fucking far bad enough.  I cant eveb imagine how bad alcohol and benxos must be to come off of because opiates to me are unbearable coming off of... 

Im abhuge puss with wihdrrawals though, hense why im stuck back on heroin and have such a fucking hard time coming off


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I hear ya; withdrawals have always kicked my butt


----------



## capcalvin

MS contin


----------



## tentram

i voted fentanyl (other opiates/oids) because i how extremely excruciating the acute stage is - good thing it's only short lived.


----------



## Moe-D

Bupre was a tough one to kick, still thinking about it alot.

I wouldnt want to experience a intense GBL WD's or benzo WD's.


----------



## K88ABY

I've done a benzo withdrawal and it was terrible. It made my mind work in a totally different way-Depressed doesn't touch it. Thing too I think about H withdrawal is the mental depression more so than the initial physical sickness. I feel for anyone going through that.


----------



## Jakeperson

For me Poppy Seed Tea was the worst. Benzos were far more manageable for me but still not very fun. Phenibut was fucked the first time I quit that.

I'm surprised no one has said GHB, that shit is nasty to have withdrawals from I hear.


----------



## Paulymorphone

I said oxymorphone because i have had the most withdrawals from it, but i would imagine heroin could be even worse if you were doing a lot everyday. It's hard to say which is worse, opiate or benzo withdrawal. I guess it really depends on the amount of benzos, and strength, and how long you've been on them, same thing for opiates. benzos have less physical symptoms than opiates, but usually people coming off of high doses of xanax, rohypnol, and/or halcion, would need a very slow and long taper to help be comfortable, otherwise you will have a withdrawal that lasts much longer than opiates, usually a lot of twitching, possible seizures, and a lot of extreme psychological anxiety. It's rare, but it is possible to die from benzodiazepine withdrawal, so if you have a seizure or you're experiencing a lot of twitching or convulsions, get yourself to the ER. It happened to me once, and they had to give me a triple dose of IV valium....I don't know what in a hospital how many mgs 1 "dose" is so I don't know how much he gave me, just that it was so nice for the convulsions to stop and feel ok; so, i would say that benzodiazepines have the potential to be the worst to withdraw from. I don't know a lot about barbiturates since they aren't normally prescribed anymore, aside from phenobarbital occasionally, which has a 2-7 day half-life, but I imagine the withdrawal symptoms from say secobarbital or pentobarbital wouldn't be very pleasant either.


----------



## Seyer

Jakeperson said:


> I'm surprised no one has said GHB, that shit is nasty to have withdrawals from I hear.


Only 9% of the posters in this thread have voted. Its pretty safe to say its been mentioned. GABA-ergic drug withdrawals are basically common knowledge to be the worst to withdraw from.


----------



## kookiekaren

Definitaly Benzo's!  The benzo w/d is horrific with the kicks and the not sleeping,  and then when you do drift off for 30 seconds or so you are abrubtly kicked awake or you bite down on your teeth so hard that it feels like you broke your teeth off.  I find it best to just not even try to sleep.  When I am out (of xanax) I just lay awake and watch TV all night or work a puzzle.  I have a little dog who sleeps with me and I worry that I might kick him by accident.  My experience with xanax w/d is the skin crawling, constantly looking for some I may have tucked away,  constant yearning, scared to death,  wanting to run out of the house and down the street, don't care about anything except how many hours or days to refill,  constantly checking my calander, no ambition, can't get comfortable, and the worst I think is the bounding heart.  I can hear and feel my heart beating way to fast.  I have learned to sleep sitting up because as soon as I lay down - the heart starts bounding.  It feels like it is going to come out of my chest.  The other drug I have issues with is soma.  I don't have the issues that I have with xanax - but I find myself just craving it so bad.  When I am out of soma - I miss it - the feel good that you get with it.  With xanax - it just make me feel normal.  I have been on xanax for about 30 years.


----------



## Paulymorphone

Yea I went to an inpatient hospital to get off of xanax and got the worst psychiatrist ever. I had been on 2mg of xanax 4 times a day for an entire year, and he weaned me off in 3 days, a couple days after that i was twitching so badly i couldnt even write, and then ther twitching became like mini seizures every 5 secoinds after the first week, then it got so bad i kept falling and hurting myself from the mini seizing and the doc wouldnt wean me off slower he would just tell the nurse to give me 20mg zyprexa zydis, which actually causes seizure like symptoms and made mine worse....I was there nearly 2 weeks by the time i snapped and threw the wheelchair through the nurses station window and broke another one with my elbow. I got put in restraints, and even in them my whole body was spasming. The psychiatrist came in and starting laughing at me and he said "Look I can do that too" and started mimicing my spasming. I don't remember what happened after that they must have given me something that knocked me out because i woke up in a different hospital in like the worst unit for violent type of people. the people there were scary. The new doctor saw what was going on and put me on klonopin immediately, that was years ago, and ive been too afraid to get off benzos since then because of that horrific experience. a couple years later i tried to see if i could press maltreatment charges against the psychiatrist but after 2 years in the state of CA it's to late to file a suit. Bat man that was one of the worse experiences in my entire life


----------



## bscott52789

Take it from me, someone who has w/d off almost every drug there is; Benzos take the cake bar none. I'm on my 5th attempt to get off of klonopin I started off on xanax then to Valium now to kpen's and they are all similar except kpen's and Valium last much longer in your system. I've withdrawn from a variety of opiates and IMO from easiest to hardest goes... oxy's, herion, bupe, oxymorphone, then methadone is the worst of opiates. Also came off of 150mg daily habit of adderall wasn't to intense really IMO. After kicking that I kicked an ounce a week crack cocaine habit. This was a little more difficult than adderall but still it's mostly in your head. SSRI's are also not easy to kick but still nothing compares to benzos. I have never done enough meth or drank enough to have those w/d's but I hear alcohol is up there with benzo's. Meth is extremely addictive just not easy to find where I live; thank god. I think the prolonged w/d's of benzos make it so difficult and why I've failed so many time's even going months and relapsing because I couldn't take living in such a hellish environment.

Methadone was the second hardest but I kicked it with extreme pain and am 6 months clean off all drugs except my prescribed klonopin's at 3.5mg a day down from 8mg daily, slowly im working my way down and hopefully this will be the time I can finally push through the agony that is Benzodiazepine Withdrawal.


----------



## tokenname

ime- methadone emotionally/mentally was the hardest.

but there's still time


----------



## Swimmingdancer

This poll is by no means going to be accurate because we are all going to pick the drug that we've personally had to withdraw from that we found the hardest, and withdrawals from any given drug vary SO much from person to person, depend on how much they use and *for how long*, their individual brain/body/mental issues/sensitivity to withdrawals, their level of mental addiction, etc.

I've quit a lot of drugs and _for me_, definitely *methadone* is the worst, by far. I would not wish methadone dependence on anyone. The hardest thing about it is that the WDs last SO long, which is so soul-crushing. I would definitely take heroin withdrawal over methadone withdrawal. People have died from methadone withdrawal.

There is always argument over whether opioid withdrawal or benzo withdrawal is worse, I'd say you really can't directly compare them, and it's going to totally depend on the person and their unique situation. Abrupt benzo withdrawal _is_ generally more dangerous. And of course it depends which opioid you're talking about and whether or not you are talking about quitting abruptly vs how difficult it is to taper without serious WDs, just the severity of withdrawals at their peak, or the entire process, length of WDs, physical versus mental/emotional WDs, etc. And it depends on all the factors I mentioned above like length of use and dose. I don't see why it so often seems like it has to be a competition as to whose withdrawals are worse. Someone going through opioid withdrawal shouldn't automatically get less sympathy than someone going through benzo withdrawal. Withdrawals suck! Whatever withdrawal someone is experiencing that has been the worst for them personally is the worst. I have sympathy for people coming off drugs that I personally found relatively easy to WD from.


----------



## bscott52789

^agree completely
for me i was on methadone for a year at 200mg's which took over 6 months to come off then the acute w/d's hit you once you hit zero. it is EXTREMELY hard to come off. This drug is no joke compared to any other opiate and ive been on all that I listed above for a year plus and kicked them all and personally nothing touches methadone mentally or physically in the opiate family.

I've been on benzos for over 3 year's and gradually needed more until the point where i feel like im taking a vitamin b/c i feel no effects and have hit a ceiling so im either in w/d or at the highest dose. It sucks. benzos aren't as extreme as far as pain but the lingering and what it does to you mentally will try and break you badly.

I've also come of PCT's aka post cycle testosterone w/d and that wasn't fun at all either.


----------



## kace

I don't have much experience with the others, but I must say benzo withdrawals are completely ruining me at the moment. I've had them before, just never this intense. On Sunday I lost control from the waist down, all the muscles in my legs went rigid, then spasmed uncontrollably for a minute. I knew something was up when I couldn't speak/ see/ hear properly, but before that my hands first went numb, then my arms. My heart was going insansely fast before, I tried to measure it, got over 200 bpm, but not 100% sure if that was right, there's a possibility I was hallucinating? I'm so confused, but that was horrible. 66z helped me out so much. Thanks. Also thanks to bluelight for providing me with knowledge of benzo withdrawals, so i could rationalise and understand what was going on.


----------



## Stupidkid19

You must be getting crappy kratom cause my tolerance for opiates was high too and I take kratom now for anxiety/depression and it definitely has a jump to it lol I don't like calling it a high bc I respect kratom but if you have insomnia it'll definitely give you the nods.  Maybe it's just me though.......

And yea I've only had straight opiate withdrawal.  RLS is shitty but I'd say opiate WD sound like a walk in a shitty run down park compared to benzo which from what I here is a walk in hell.


----------



## LOGan1314

1. Alcohol 2. Benzos 3. opiates (you can decide the order of type of opiates)


----------



## mche2605

*Opiates for pain or for recreation; my hellish withdrawls.*

I can't really say what the worst opiate withdrawl is, as I've been prescribed many for the past 5yrs for spinal issues. My doctor retired and now my PCP is now in the process of finding a new spinal doctor in his place, as he feels that a PM doctor is best for me with no surgical options. As for me, I was taking many opiates: Dilaudid 8mg-5x's day, Oxycodone 10mg-8x's a day and a switch between that and Norco 10mg-8x's a day. A lot of meds. So of course my scripts ran out after my Dr retired....bad thing since my PCP Dr is allowing me to go through full wd even though he thinks the best treatment for me is pain management. No help from him to taper at all until this new Dr is found. First it was the Dilaudid wd and let me say, it was/ has been pure hell. Then it was the Oxy wd, which has been a first class ticket to hell. I still have some norco, which has probably helped some of the wd...although not much. Constant sleeplessness, RLS like mad, mental mood swings, anxiety, etc., even with the help of the norco. I am not sure if this wd is so bad because there was more than one to come off of or what but let me say that those two have been AWFUL withdrawls! They would more than likely be even worse w/out the Norco- which I'm slowly trying to taper off of as well. It is difficult in more ways than one but since I have true pain, I am not sure where the wd ends and the true pain begins. These opiates do a large number on our bodies, minds and souls. Whether needed for true pain or not, the wd is all the same. I can say that these opiates did save my life. In the beginning I was so worried and against taking any meds at all until I had to choose between taking medication so I could live a normal healthy life where I could participate in life without pain or to continue on as I was being in so much pain I couldn't get up in the morning. Its obvious what I chose and it is now 5yrs later and now I am in hell. It is hard to think back about when I had a time to choose between the two options...I can say only one thing for a fact: these two drugs have been hellish to get off of and still is, since I am still going through the wd's. A taper without a doubt would've been easier no doubt about it. If you are a person thinking to use any of these drugs for a high or because someone else wants you to join in on the use or if you want to try them because of a difficult situation you may be going through and your looking for an outlet, please don't. These medications should only be used as a last resort for a legit medical reason taking them as rx even then the ones of us who actually need it are taking a huge gamble! If I could go back, especially in the state I'm in while going through wd's, my answer may have been different if I knew then what I know now. I am miserable, and the RLS is enough to drive a person completely mad! This is nothing short of pure hell!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Oxymorphone, hands down.

For future reference, don't do 80mg a day for 2 months, and then just stop.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Benzodiazepines. Terrible memories!


----------



## Effect

worst i've experienced is heroin, but from what i hear benzos/barbs/alch take the cake. methadone is no walk in the park either


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

It really depends on how much of your drug of choice your doing, and how long daily you have been consistently using for.. For example.. a 4 bundle a day heroin habit you've had for a year straight is going to be much more brutal of a kick than a mild benzo habit you've had for a couple months.. etc. etc. There is no simple answer because everybody's usage is different and there is really no correlation between doses when it comes to comparing heroin to benzos to alcohol..You can't say that 1 bag of heroin is equal to one drink or one pill or whatever.. It's just always so different. The one thing that remains true is that the longer your body has been used to a particular drug, whatever it is.. and if you were doing large enough quantities.. you're going to be in for a world of hurt if you just suddenly stop.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Like *mr.scagnattie* said, it's dependent on the period of use and the dosages involved... Also, obviously, personal preference for a drug makes the psychological cravings a whole lot stronger - cannabis is very benign to "withdraw" from, but I have immense cravings for cannabis (as long as I know it's easily available, as it always is in the Netherlands) when I try not to smoke.

Freebase cocaine produced some truly awful withdrawal symptoms (I smoked 30g of some stuff at least 70% pure converted into freebase in 30 days, smoking every day), but mostly psychological. Tramadol was also a bitch to withdraw from after about 3-4 months of 300-600mg per day roughly.

The worst withdrawal symptoms I've had, though, have come from lorazepam. 1-3mg lorazepam daily over a period of 1 month, when stopped abruptly, gave me the most horrible withdrawal I've ever been in. That's a short time, and normal, medical doses. Brain zaps, muscle jolts, spasms and cramps, aching joints, agoraphobia, insomnia, depersonalisation, irritability, rebound anxiety, severe panic attacks. Never again.


----------



## bfisher

if youre talking about the worst drug to w/d from when it comes to the physical aspect - opiates (from heroin to opium to prescription opiate based painkillers like codeine, hydrocodone, oxycontin, morphine,etc), Alcohol (someone thats been drinking daily for a period of time longer than 4-5 months that tries to stop drinking all at once cold turkey can literally die from the withdrawl. Seizures will set in, etc), Benzos (valium, xanax, klonopin, ativan, etc. can also kill you when theyve been taken daily for a long period of time and stopping at once is attempted. Seizures set in, its horrible), GHB/GBL rapid withdrawl can also kill you.

When asked which is the worst its next to impossible to give an accurate answer due to everyone being different but opiate withdrawl is about as close u can get to experiencing a slow death with symptoms so horrid they cant be explained with words...

Alcohol and benzo withdrawl is pretty bad as well..

The mental aspect of withdrawl would include stimulants like cocaine hcl, crack cocaine and or base cocaine, amphetamine, methamphetamine, ice, and a long list of dirivitives like mephedrone, mdpv, etc. These drugs dont have much of a physical hold during withdrawl like the above listed do but they come with a completely different set of symptoms that play with you mentally which can be argued to be worse than the physical symptoms. Studies have shown that methamphetamine users that used 3 or more times a week over a period of more than 6months show permanant damage to their dopimine and seratonin receptors which before methamphetamine and ice was studied there were no cases of permanant un-doable damage to the brain with cocaine or amphetamine use. When ice popped up it everything. normal speed(amphetamine) is usually 10 to 40% Pure, 40 being very high and up to 3-4 years ago, methamphetamine purities were documented as high as 75%. roughly 4 or 5 years ago there was a noticable change in meth users. The psychosis that comes with prolonged use was getting much worse than ever seen, and meth began showing up at levels of purity up to and over 90%. "ICE" is basically methamphetamine in its pure form, its like speed on steroids and is hands down the most destructive drug mentally and physically that weve ever seen. It will take a perfectly healthy human with no health issues and turn them into a zombie in less than half a year. With cocaine a gram will last 1 user a day or night, or a couple users a night, a gram of ice which are now basically the same price will keep a user awake and going nonstop for days, and often weeeks. People are known to go weeks without sleeping or eating all the while in a state called tweaking which is a psychosis brought on by meth use. users will spend days taking electronical devices apart and putting them back together, known as Frankensteining. They become EXTREMELY paranoid - become convinced they are being watched, and will shave off all their body hair due to thoughts of aliens, police, bugs, etc. users will scrape, pick, scratch etc at their skin for days leaving them with huge open wounds.. with all other drugs the withdrawl and detox process the physical symptoms can last up to 3 or 4 months, mental symptoms with cocaine will last about the same, but with ICE users are reported to feeling barely any difference after being drug free for up to a year and a half...


----------



## bfisher

being someone thats personally withdrawled after long daily use of benzo's (6mg of klonopin daily for 3+years), oxycodone/oxycontin at the worst taking five to six 80mg oxycontin in the morning, four or five mid day and another four or five at night / or 35 5mg/325mg oxycodone percocet 3x daily for a year and a half). I would have to say that although opiate withdrawl is absolutely horrid and the most undescribable torture ive ever felt, benzo withdrawl came with random seizures which were literally (for me) impossible to deal with meaning that still to this day i take klonopin as prescribed. after 48hrs the shakes came in and my muscles were convulsing, shaking, seizing uncontrollably and i began to have seizures... i lasted 6 days before filling my script at the pharmacy.


----------



## stephmcelheran

mines methadone it made me feel discusting for 6 weeks when i stopped using it i thought i was clever and could do a turkey from 60 mils just like that ..never again im on subutex now i swapped over from 26 mils of meth so im shitting coming off these now ..im such a baby


----------



## piercedpastrychef

Dilaudid is horrendous!  I wish this on no one!


----------



## Ricky1234321

Hey man, I just want to say thank you for this post, it was nice, I read it all.
Thank you, and if you ever need anyone to talk to, you can talk to ME, if you are ever WD'ing and need help, you can talk to me bro.

Thanks for your advice.

I was dependant on Oxy's about 2 years ago, and ever since I have been on the methadone program.
There has been a couple of times where I screwed up, and had to face the horrifying withdrawal's of methadone, and I can tell you, it is much worse than oxy's.

By far the worst thing for me, is the anxiety, and the RLS.
I get so anxious, I try to fall asleep, and if I'm lucky, I can get 30 min to an hour of sleep, before waking up again, feeling HORRIBLE, shaking, and my legs feel like they are about to explode with energy, and I feel like I want to just go sprint across the city, even though it probably wouldn't help if I did.

It is just so horrible, and indescribable, it is hell on earth, no joke.


----------



## paradiseride

Xanax/Benzos no doubt... Thank god for Baclofen.


----------



## F1n1shed

High dose xanax, followed by heroin or any extremely strong opiate.


----------



## ondr4y

Etizolam was 6 nights of hell on earth for me, insomnia and paranoia like never before.... never doing that again


----------



## lifeisflyingaway

*Meth withdrawal compared to Heroin withdrawal*

I haven't known anyone who was addicted to heroin, but i read a few times on here people comparing heroin withdrawal to a bad flu. But i have read a lot and it seems like that heroin withdrawal is 100x times worse than a "bad" flu, but i'm not sure. On the other hand i think people underestimate how bitchy meth makes people, and how your body is aching everywhere and that sometimes you permanently damage your brain. I don't have experience with either in addiction, but since these two seem like the two biggest/worst street drugs, how would you compare them in terms of withdrawal and what sorts of different side effects do you experience that are different from one another


----------



## Jktm

I've never withdrawn from heroin, but I've withdrawn from other opioids and from meth, and I can assure you opioid withdrawal is much worse. With opioid withdrawal you get chills, shakes, tremors, fever, headache, nausea, vomiting, extreme diarrhea, increased HR and BP, severe anxiety, insomnia, RLS, etc. With meth withdrawal you get increased appetite, irritability, anxiety, and insomnia often times.

Opioid withdrawal is physiological and psychological whereas [meth]amphetamine withdrawal is just psychological.


----------



## F1n1shed

^ what he said.
Opiod withdrawal is much worse, no matter what any tweaker will tell you.


----------



## Serotonin101

my sponsor was an IV meth and heroin user. he said h was Way worse and thats why he started using meth over h.


----------



## Crashing

Never had meth withdrawal but have had it from crack and heroin WD makes coke WD seem like a myth.


----------



## bronson

Moving this BDD --> DC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I didn't experience any withdrawals from methamphetamine.  Just slept in for a few days.  

Heroin is by far worse.


----------



## verso

Heroin withdrawal is pretty terrible for sure, incapacitating really... but, to be honest, heroin withdrawal _is_ something a lot like having a bad case of the flu, and although I've never taken heroin intravenously, I think that heroin withdrawal is oftentimes made out to be a lot worse than it really is.

Yeah, you get the restless legs, the chills, sweating, nausea and diarrhea, and it's definitely _not_ a good time and _not_ something that I would sign up for, but it's manageable. After the first 48 hours or so, even with a sizable habit, you should begin feeling significantly better.

As for meth, well, I've never done meth, but I have taken my fair share of some pretty potent stimulants, and for me there's just no question as to which withdrawal is worse. Physically? Heroin. But mentally? Stimulants. And if someone held a gun to my head and told me that I would have to pick one to go through right now... I'd pick heroin. A few days, maybe a week of feeling physically ill? OK. A few MONTHS of feeling mind-fucked? Never again...


----------



## SupportKali87

^ if you feel "significantly better" after 48 hours, I question your habit

IMO you can't even compare the two. I know a couple people that have gone to Meth to run away from H.


----------



## verso

SupportKali87 said:


> ^ if you feel "significantly better" after 48 hours, I question your habit



I didn't say that you would be doing cartwheels, but yeah, on about the second or third day you should have at least quit shitting your brains out, pulled your head from out of the toilet, jumped in the shower, gone to bed and slept for more than a couple hours.

I think the worst of it is definitely in those first 24-48 hours; that seems to be my experience and the experience of others... but what do we know, I guess.

EDIT: And I'd say that the two _are_ able to be compared. I'm not sure why heroin withdrawal could not or should not be compared to meth withdrawal even if one were decidedly the more terrifying of the two -- and obviously one is not or we would not be comparing the two as we are right now. Right?


----------



## SupportKali87

Hmm, I dont know what to say, maybe your lack of IV experience made things different. At 48 it's usually the worse part of my detox. It's peak. Days 2-4 are hellish. Ill shit liquid til day 6 or 8. That's a several year IV habit though.

But you're right, who knows...


----------



## verso

SupportKali87 said:


> Hmm, I dont know what to say, maybe your lack of IV experience made things different. At 48 it's usually the worse part of my detox. It's peak. Days 2-4 are hellish. Ill shit liquid til day 6 or 8. That's a several year IV habit though.
> 
> But you're right, who knows...



Really? You're still getting hit hard on day 6?

Damn! Well, then I guess it really goes to show that there is no one "withdrawal formula" that every user falls into...


----------



## SupportKali87

Yep, and I now take back my dismissal of Meth detox, as who am I to judge that. We're all different.

Much learning was done ITT haha


----------



## Serotonin101

when I detoxed from h my first time, I was delirious, shitting my brains out, miserable beyond belief. I literally felt like I was dying. day 3/4 was the worst. day 8 I could finally sleep 2-3 hours. day 10 I ate a whole meal. day 20 I slept a whole 6 hours. day 30, first time I ate 3 whole meals. day 45 I slept 10 hours. day 60 I felt 80% normal. day 90 I was about 90%, 6months felt back to normal.


----------



## snubi

benzo withdrawal, is generally considered the worst. as the half life is so extremely long, and you cant really take anything to ease the WD's other than Gabapentin.. or likewise. Methadone is also terrible.

rohypnol 2mg is widely perscriped in denmark. even though its generally establish that a hypnotic benzodiazepine(well basically a sleeping pill that is way to strong) with a half life of 18–26 hours has no merit. you are just as sleepy the day after when you take it.
the standard junky in denmark is on benzoes heroine cocaine alcohol methadone and hashis and alcohol.
Everyone i know says benzo's are the worst

Most junkies are perscriped insane ammounts of benzos' because they know the crime rate will rise if they stop doing it.

i had a friend who was on 20mg clonazepam, 30mg flunitrazepam, and shooting dope and coke everyday. then he got busted for beating a cop and got behind bars. the heroine wd's are pretty much over in 3 days. but its the 3th day the real nightmare of benzo withdrawals begin. many weeks in hell. you are so week you couldnt even kill yourself if you wanted


stimulants is easy to get of. just eat diazepam for a week or so and eat healthy. the urge to do it again will be with you for the rest of your life. and you will probably do it again.  93% become re-addicted, even years after quitting meth....
People who is 12 stepping has a 5% success rate to succeed quitting there addiction

I think its about accepting that that in some periods of your life you rely on drugs to cope


----------



## BlueHues

SupportKali87 said:


> Hmm, I dont know what to say, maybe your lack of IV experience made things different. At 48 it's usually the worse part of my detox. It's peak. Days 2-4 are hellish. Ill shit liquid til day 6 or 8. That's a several year IV habit though.
> 
> But you're right, who knows...



48 hours is the absolute worst point of withdrawal from heroin.....thats when it really hits me, so I agree with what you're saying and I've been IVing heroin on and off 16 years...there's this myth that heroin withdrawal lasts 3 days....Simply not true....

When I first first started with barely a habit, I'd get over it in 3-5 days, but opiate WD lasts 7-10 days and beyond.....absolutely


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## weekend addiction

Xanax. If you havent CTed then youwouldn't know


----------



## Swimmingdancer

lifeisflyingaway said:


> I haven't known anyone who was addicted to heroin, but i read a few times on here people comparing heroin withdrawal to a bad flu. But i have read a lot and it seems like that heroin withdrawal is 100x times worse than a "bad" flu, but i'm not sure. On the other hand i think people underestimate how bitchy meth makes people, and how your body is aching everywhere and that sometimes you permanently damage your brain. I don't have experience with either in addiction, but since these two seem like the two biggest/worst street drugs, how would you compare them in terms of withdrawal and what sorts of different side effects do you experience that are different from one another


I've been through both and heroin withdrawal is definitely much much worse than meth withdrawal. You are correct that the medical descriptions of it being like a "bad flu" are totally inaccurate and under-exaggerate it. More like think of the worst flu you have ever had - involving diarrhea, nausea/vomiting, constant chills/hot flashes, nose running like crazy, abdominal pains, aches and pain in every part of your body, extreme fatigue, can't get comfortable - then combine that with extreme anxiety and restlessness, wanting to stab your legs (and/or arms) because they hurt so much and are kicking around, depression so bad you feel like you'd kill yourself if only you weren't too weak to do so, self-loathing, and then add the fact that time is seeming to crawl by making it feel like it will never end, and then imagine that you know there is a drug you could take that would make you instantly feel better. If that isn't torture I don't know what is.


----------



## Hartless

First definately Benzos and Alcohol cause w/d off those can kill u but I've only done a hardcore heroin w/d a few times and that REALLY sucks!


----------



## Blind Melon

Kicking 160mg OxyCodone after a 2 year binge cold-turkey was the most painful. Kicking 195mg a day of Methadone (for 5 years) even with *suboxone* was worse than kicking a 2 gram a day (smoked) heroin habit cold-turkey. Never quit IV Heroin CT, always had the methadone to fall back on.

From what I hear Benzo or Alcohol WD is the worst hands down, as an above poster said, cold-turkey benzo or alc can kill a *healthy* person.


----------



## aussie101

Methadone then benzos


----------



## neversickanymore

BOOZE, BENZOS, OPIATES (The longer the half life the worse it is.. methadone and subs are the worst),  NICOTINE,  in what ever order you want,  THEY ALL SUCK BAD

as far as cravings go i think the stimulants are for sure the worst, nicotine, coke, speed.

hmmm, there is only one that made both my lists, maybe i will have a M Red and think about this


----------



## majorigpa

at the peak of my scum-fuckery i was using 60 mg's of valium and 2-4mg's of xanax, hitting several crack rocks and rolling a few bowls of crystal, shooting a gram of dope and eating one or two 80 mg OC's.  EVERY.  DAMN.  DAY.  that detox was physically one of the worst experiences of my life, up there with salmonella, throat infections that would swell my tonsils up to keep me from breathing and burn like fire very time i tried, or torn muscles in my neck that literally kept me motionless for weeks, because every time i turned my head i would pass out from the pain.  oddly, every kick i've had since then has gotten easier physically and exponentially more taxing on me psychologically and emotionally.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I chose alcohol - not from my experience, but based on what a relative went through.

I have only had WD's from poppies and hydrocodone, but they were not really bad. Quite unpleasant, but nothing extreme and I always got something else to make it easier when it really got to bothering me - DXM + Loperamide and/or these prescription diarrhea pills that contain a weak opiate. When I used loperamide, I took it with a plant extract that allows loperamide to cross the blood brain barrier at least some (I don't remember what it was, but it contained quinidine).
If I was meant only to go from what I have experienced, poppies are the worst. The after effects from mephedrone were worse, but I think that was due to a metabolite that builds up in the system as mephedrone is metabolized so it would not count as withdrawal, instead it would be an unavoidable after effect.


I'm sure benzos would be terrible to withdraw from from what I have heard. Barbiturates would be even worse. From my understanding, benzos, barbs, alcohol, and similar drugs are the worst as they have a significant chance of causing dangerous or even fatal withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Toz

Pregabalin/gabapentin have the worst withdrawals in the world, sadly they are not listed so I'm not voting. 2:nd place is benzos and 3:rd is methadone/buprenorphine. These drugs make my list because the withdrawals are so excruciatingly long, when it comes to withdrawals, it's not the strength but the length that gets to me.


----------



## freshzive

benzo withdrawal is the fucking worst.


----------



## RedRum OG

Benzos and alcohol #1

Tar heroin comes next. Much worse than regular heroin IME, all those nummy alkaloids make it a whole different monster


----------



## BlueHues

Wouldn't you have to go through WD from every drug on the list to really answer this question?

I've done my share of benzos over the years but never enough to to have any real WDs, but from what I've seen, it has to be the worst....

^I agree that tar has more powerful withdrawals than powder...It doesn't hold you as long either.....

Give me a few years to get dependent on SSRIs, GBH/GBL, Benzos and tramadol and I'll be able to actually answer this question


----------



## Phistagon

based on the comments it seems there is a slight consensus that Benzo WD's are the worst followed by Opiate Wd's , specifically Methadone. I have only experienced Opiate WD's so I can't compare the two but coming off Methadone seems worse then coming off Oxy's for sure.


----------



## deulcore

From my opinion Methadone is the worst withdrawal ever, it takes a long to time to show up and last for a fuckin long time. 
My first experience of withdrawal was after 2 years of slowly using codeine/opium once in a while to snort/smoke a little less tha a couple of g's of H a day. At the time I was in london and was scoring some decent white powder from a turkish guy. My gf and I were planning a trip in asia before heading to OZ for a year, I thought It was the best moment to stop using, at this periode I was working a lot, having a job in a nightclub until late so I was using uppers to stay up (mostly bad cocaine and amphetamines) and using H to come down and sleep, as well as during the day to have a nice buzz I was still enjoying it even if I knew that I would start to feel shaky and sweaty after a da without I never experienced a full on WD.
 So we took the plane, I brought couple of grams with me and had the best plane ride ever, snorting line every now and then and nodding hard, scaling bloody mary in between, the first was also awesome, wondering around Bangkok buzzing hard. Then the dope was gone and I was waiting to see what would happen, and boy, it hits me fuckin hard. 
I started with the shack, chill and diareah and nausea. After 48 hours it was fuckin insane, I was sweating balls, having my whole body into spasm of muscle contractions, the next step to restless syndrome, for 2 or 3 hours at the time, this state lasted 3 day, the 4rth day I started to feel better, i couldn't sleep more than 20/30 minutes at the time but my mental state wasn't as bad as I expected. I think that the fact we had a lot to see and discover helped a lot. I started feeling better after 10 days.


The last time I stopped at 60mg without tappering, I was given Valium and some muscle relaxant but it didn't help much, it was 10 days of pure madness, restless legs, being cold constantly, chills, diareah 20 time a day, permantly feeling like puking and horrible mental state for month after. After these 10 days where I have slept 20/30 minute a night, taking 6/8/9 warm bath a day I was left with a depressive state that I never experienced before. One day I lost it like it never happened before, I was into some weird delirium, having visual and auditory hallucination so bad that I had to the ER, they put me to sleep and I walk up the next day feeling like shit. 
I talked to the doc and he told me that maybe the lack of sleep and the residual effect of withdrawal trigger the mental state. He was nice tho and told me that I should be proud to go through all this to get clean and that I did well to come before it turns bad. 
I felt it would never end, my whole body and mind was up side down.
Then for 3/4 weeks I would cry few hours a day, even I did felt specialy sad for a reason It would just come like that without warning or I would be all euphoric almost feeling I took some drugs then back to sad and disoriented again.
I also felt totaly empty of all force for about 6 month not being back to normal, I still feel today that this withdrawal left some scars, since I don't the same anymore. Anyway after 7 month low I decided to go back to methadone at a low dose and tapper slowly because I couldn't handle it anymore, and god almost instantly I felt alive again. My gf at the time after seeing me like this told me that staying clean was certainly a good thing but living in such a state wasn't looking really human thing to do, I felt some relieve to ear that from her.

So far the heroin WD is for me more intense but shorter compare to methadone. The day I will have to go through it i'll taper slowly and try to switch opiate, for example methadone, then morphine then codeine. I'm sure it will be less painfull.


----------



## Blind Melon

I have cold turkey'd:
OxyContin (most painful, you really feel this one in your bones)
Heroin (obviously horrible, but honestly not as bad as the OC kick)
Methadone (Perhaps the worst of all because it's the longest lasting. And my muscles wouldn't stop cramping and twitching)

I voted for benzodiazepines because benzo WD can be fatal. And even after a two-four day run on xanax I get crazy rebound anxiety and the sweats.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Swimmingdancer said:


> I've been through both and heroin withdrawal is definitely much much worse than meth withdrawal. You are correct that the medical descriptions of it being like a "bad flu" are totally inaccurate and under-exaggerate it. More like think of the worst flu you have ever had - involving diarrhea, nausea/vomiting, constant chills/hot flashes, nose running like crazy, abdominal pains, aches and pain in every part of your body, extreme fatigue, can't get comfortable - then combine that with extreme anxiety and restlessness, wanting to stab your legs (and/or arms) because they hurt so much and are kicking around, depression so bad you feel like you'd kill yourself if only you weren't too weak to do so, self-loathing, and then add the fact that time is seeming to crawl by making it feel like it will never end, and then imagine that you know there is a drug you could take that would make you instantly feel better. If that isn't torture I don't know what is.



That's a great description!  It reminds me of when I had to get off a 400mg a day Oxycontin regiment of 2-3 years (legal and all) due to some hang-ups with the Federal government.  You pretty much hit it on the head and where I was, no one gave a shit (ha ha, I certainly did give many shits!).  Chills, restless, no sleep but always tired, no appetite, shitting constantly your butt hurts, no desire to shower so you stink - you get the picture.  I imagine my Oxy habit would rival a herion habit of some amount but I wouldn't know because I never did H.  I have to believe we were in the same boat though.  Personally, it took the better part of two weeks for me to be a functioning human and close to six months to give a shit about my situation.  Eventually I got it together, started working out and actually got in great shape losing about 65 pounds along the way.  It is a freaking bear to overcome but it can be done.


----------



## Rob27shred

For me it would definitely have to be opies. I'm not gonna differentiate cause I did whatever opie I could get to not be sick & never noticed any difference in the WD symptoms from one opie to another. In fact the only difference I ever noticed WDing from different opies was the length of the WD.


----------



## Rob27shred

NoSpikes said:


> going thru wd from dones now. 12 10s a day. 5am in deep south in may freezing cold, watching tcm. I got cut back on my roxies so i never wd from them severly cause i take extra dones the morning after i blow thru my 30s. I have to wonder about some ppls opnions and the depth of their addiction/experience.
> Dont get me wrong i am not knocking anyone but xanax wd?  I took xanax for years with paxil  and never felt much more the mental wds. I get the rush to take a handful of footballs but never stay awake or kick in bed from xanax. If cocaine/crack wds lasted more thAn a few hours nor a bottle of vodka were around it would be high on the list just for the devilish thoughts on how to get more that quickly subside.  Lsd also used to be some nasty shit when it was blotter just due to the rat poisoin ( forgot how to spell strychnine?) but lsd was just an day or so to recover and isnt exactly wds.  I would imagine heroin is bad but i have never shot it for much more than a couple days years ago and the itching did suck. Shooting coke for months can have nasty wds but not worth dying for so that helps. I actually believe this question should be broken into 2 categories. Psychological vs physical. I think pyschological wds are the worst but physical hurts the worst. The psychological is what keeps u going back to your preferred vice. U also have the drugs that damage your brain/serontonin production that leaves u in constant depression. My vote for physical wds is methadone followed quickly by roxies/oxys. Psychogically im not sure. If the urge that u get to run out and by dope just out of the blue would have to be coke/crack. U know u cant enjoy it once u cross the line but u still try to convince yourself this time u will be able to enjoy it until u start pacing looking for aspirin to stop your heart from blowing out your chest bc you dont realize how much oxys/methadones are built up in your system and u pray to get thru it one more time until a few weeks pass and u renig on God. Just my 2 cents


Ha you are so right about that last part. Can't tell you how many times I've prayed to god "just let me live through this & I swear I'll never touch it again" only to wake up the next morning to rinse & repeat.


----------



## Blind Melon

Delete post. I'm too high to be on BL.


----------



## tomwatson2009

In my experience coming off both opiates and benzos cold turkey, benzos are far, far worse.  Opiates are no fun, but you can chug NYQuil, drink Kratom, and it's manageable.  When I was detoxing from Xanax, nothing helped.  Xanax is an evil drug to get addicted to...the half life is so short youre chasing it all day long.  No peace.  It's like the crack of downers.  You need more every 4 hours.

I actually called for an ambulance when I was about 24 hours into my cold turkey off Xanax.  I just didnt feel like I knew where the bottom was (like I did with opiate withdrawl), and that scared the shit out of me.  Weirdly, a lot of handling withdrawl comes with experience, because then you know what to expect at each stage along the way.  With the Xanax I felt like I couldnt take it and worse, I had no idea if I was 99% of the way to the worst of it or just starting.

Of course the trip to the hospital was a waste, locked in a room for 8 hours before being offered a bed for a taper.  By that time I felt a bit better, and more importantly, felt like I had turned a corner thru the worst of it, and didnt want to get back on the benzos just to do a taper (although the idea of some IV ativan sounded damn good).  So I said no and left.  For about 3 more weeks, I felt OK, but still couldnt really leave the house.  Just a ride on a city bus made me want to scream and jump into traffic.

Point being, benzo withdrawl makes opiate withdrawl seem like a walk in the park (CAVEAT - never detoxed off h or oxy, only off a habit of about 25-30 10/325 lortabs a day)


----------



## Blind Melon

Darkness2Light said:


> Methadone is nasty stuff.


You're not supposed to Cold Turkey Methadone, you're supposed to go down a mg a day until you get to like 40mgs, then you go down 1mg a week. You'll feel almost nothing. The worst part will be going from 1mg to none, and a few benzos + beer + maybe some weed and you're fine. Methadone is a Godsend.

Discontinuing Methadone the wrong way: Hell.


----------



## BlueHues

^It's not always that easy......It's different for everyone.....The first time getting off methadone wasn't that bad for me, and like you mentioned, I was fine until I went from 1mg to zero....but after being on it again....it was more difficult to cut down.....withdrawal in general gets harder everytime you go through it.....

I say benzos are the worst because of how long they last and the fact that you can have seizures etc.....Does it subjectively feel worse than severe opiate withdrawal? IDK.....any prolonged discomfort that there's really no way to relieve sucks....If you could just sleep your way through WDs, it would be much easier....but time stands still


----------



## Jman6181

Alcohol is probably the worst to withdraw from if your a serious alcoholic. I had a probation counselor who worked in a pysch ward in New York, and he said he saw a gu y going through DT's so bad that he was crawling on the floor with a rolled up newpaper bashing what he said were snakes that were covering the ground.  You can also die from alcohol withdrawls unless given anti seizure medicines.  Heroin withdrawls youll wish you were dead but they wont actually kill you


----------



## BlueHues

Jman6181 said:


> Heroin withdrawls youll wish you were dead but they wont actually kill you



that's every helath-care professionals favorite quote to use an excuse to discharge early/not treat someone going through severe opiate withdrawals....I've even had nurses tell me to lie and say I was using benzos or alcohol on top of the opiates just to get admitted for detox....

Every time Ive been to detox, it seems like the majority of people who are REALLY suffering are there for opiates.....4 out of 5 of the people that are there for alcohol or benzos seem completely fine and leave in 2 days....There's always 1-2 people with TRUE DTs, but half the people in detox for alcohol are homeless just trying to get a place to sleep for a few days.....

A hospital has to take you in if you say you're in alcohol or benzo withdrawal because of the chance of you dying, but they can send somebody in opiate withdrawal home regardless of whats going on....


----------



## Jman6181

True, I mean I did heroin of and on for 13 years so I know how bad opiate withdrawl can get, I'm not trying to down play nothing.  The hospitals even treat opiate addicts as more scumbags for some reason, like you have control over it more than alcoholics, its weird.  Def, the factor of dying is the reason why they keep benzo/alcoholics.  I have heard DT's from lifelong drinkers, i mean like a quart a day for 30-40 years are insane, and people really f'ing lose their minds


----------



## luckyshot04

I've never done heroin, but I've done plenty of oxymorphone...I remember last year, I went on a 30-day binge about this time.  When it was over, I took a whole 8mg strip (a lot for me) and still felt like complete shit.

Oxymorphone is a mindfuck


----------



## F1n1shed

Xanax, i really don't think there is any other option. Sure other drugs will make you feel like death but xanax will take you there.
Even when i was ending my daily use with a small taper , of a quarter bar a day. I still bugged out when i was completely out. Staying up till like 6am in the morning, finally getting your eyes closed. Then all the sudden a jolt goes through your body, making you worry if you're gonna seizure.


----------



## laugh

i voted benzo

looks like i made the a-team


----------



## stasia

In order of difficulty:
Klonopin, Methadone, Suboxone, Paxil, Oxies, Heroin


----------



## stasia

But here's any interesting question: what drug poisoning/overdose has made you the sickest?

For me, Oxymorphone trumps all.


----------



## Longhauler

I can't even remember how many times I detoxed from various opiates (H, Oxy, hydromorphone, codeine...). Quitting a strong opiate is hard, of course, but with good meds it's very doable imo. I wouldn't be intimidated by an opiate detox anymore... even tho the last time I had to clean up was in 2007. My Xanax detox 10 years ago, on the other hand, was the most frightening, painful and long WD I ever had to go through. The anguish was indescribable. It is impossible to do anything at all in this condition. It took 2 years before I could sleep normally again. All those who experienced both forms of wd will tell you that a strong addiction to benzos is the hardest to kick.

PS I never experienced a methadone or bupe detox, but from what I heard it sux big time compared to H or Oxy...


----------



## BlueHues

For me, Suboxone withdrawal was the worst....It just lasted so fucking long, it was ridiculous....I'd almost rather just go through 5 days of horrible WD, than a month of on and off lingering symptoms.....It just makes you so weak and depressed for so long....Of course I've only done it once....

In 16 years of shooting heroin, I've only completely detoxed off opiates to where I made it at least 2 weeks from my last time using maybe 5-6 times!


----------



## tentram

stasia said:


> But here's any interesting question: what drug poisoning/overdose has made you the sickest?
> 
> For me, Oxymorphone trumps all.



fentanyl takes the cake in respect to that in my experience.  so fucking horrible.  there was a guy in BDD posting of his buddies symptoms, describing them as hardcore wd, and there are actually some similarities, too, but much much much worse because you _*are *_OD'ing.  if you didn't know the little nuances differentiating the wd's from OD symptoms, it's easy to understand the confusion and mixup.


----------



## Purple62

Only up to page 9 and SO GLAD I found this forum before I decided to get any more xanax. (I posted in the getting sober section)


----------



## UPallNITEgirl

ive experienced withdrawal from heroin, methadone, and benzodiazipines.  BENZOs by far..as they and alchohol withdrawals are two that can definitely be fatal. ugh. !


----------



## singlemom

I found methamphetamine's to be the easiest to withdrawal for me. I found methadone, opioid and benzos to be the three worst ever! I would list cocaine as the fourth. Crack is sooooo hard to stop but in a totally different way. Crack has you chasing that rush but did not leave me in horrific pain like opioid and methadone. I totally threw away my phone and got a new one with a new number and got rid of all dealers phone numbers etc and went to Florida and used the beach as a natural meditation. I have now been off crack for 5 years. I have been clean from other drugs for 4 years and 6 months the 25th of this month. I did admit myself in rehab, it was the best thing I ever did! I was unable to stop on my on. I found myself self medicating and relapsing without rehab. Rehab worked for me! My prayers are with everyone out there trying to stop. I hope this may have at least helped someone and made a difference in someone's life. It hard at first and probably one of the most hardest things you will ever have to do! However, you can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## singlemom

Methadone for me! Have a happy day to you.


----------



## singlemom

Longhauler... Hi there! I think I have been through them all  I have to say Longhauler that Methadone was the worst!!!!!! Coming off things like Dilaudid made me feel like the flu times ten as you know but Methadone. Dear God, it felt like my bones were cracking in half! I am a Cancer Patient, Advanced Stage and Dear Lord let me tell you that Methadone is very similar to Cancer in the bones. Just a little fyi. Have a great day!


----------



## singlemom

Totally agree! I would like to add when you get down to 40mg of Methadone. You can stop and wait 4 to 5 days until you feel like you are dying basically. You will need to be in withdrawal such as vomiting, diarrhea, sweats, cold sweats, hot flashes, bones excruciating pain then take a suboxone! You then will be relieved! However, you must taper that suboxone and do it in a short manner. Do not take for an extended period of time. You must ween off the suboxone and it will not leave you sick just TAPER THE SUBOXONE! You then will find yourself detoxed and off opioid! Now that is if you are able to take suboxone. I was able to fine. I have 4 years and 6 months clean.


----------



## Seyer

singlemom said:


> I found methamphetamine's to be the easiest to withdrawal for me.


Thats because its mostly psychological. It was definitely the easiest withdrawal Ive ever had.


----------



## Longhauler

singlemom said:


> Longhauler... Hi there! I think I have been through them all  I have to say Longhauler that Methadone was the worst!!!!!! Coming off things like Dilaudid made me feel like the flu times ten as you know but Methadone. Dear God, it felt like my bones were cracking in half! I am a Cancer Patient, Advanced Stage and Dear Lord let me tell you that Methadone is very similar to Cancer in the bones. Just a little fyi. Have a great day!



Well, this is no competition of course... From what Ive heard, I believe that methadone or bupe wd are harder than other opiates to kick.. All I know is that I would welcome an opiate detox any day of the week instead of another benzo nightmare... Even with a very slow valium taper, I still suffered like a motherfucker. Whereas my last slow opiate tapers with other meds (pregabalin, clonidine, orphenadrine, flexeril, etc. used on the first days of each dose drop) was ALMOST painless.


----------



## bingey

tentram said:


> fentanyl takes the cake in respect to that in my experience.  so fucking horrible.  there was a guy in BDD posting of his buddies symptoms, describing them as hardcore wd, and there are actually some similarities, too, but much much much worse because you _*are *_OD'ing.  if you didn't know the little nuances differentiating the wd's from OD symptoms, it's easy to understand the confusion and mixup.



You got me curious here tentram.

the few times I took too much fent , I just had that passing out before feeling the rush thing going on ,  was the guy actually on the verge of dying or was it the patches maybe?


----------



## tentram

i think he was on the verge of dropping out.  he'd taken something lile 40mg IV hydromorphone and had 125mcg/hr worth of fent sitting in his mouth 

idiot repeated it with the same results.  go figure, right.


----------



## chrisinabox

Seriously? Why isn't GHB/GBL up on this list with benzos and alcohol? It inhibits the GABA receptors just like benzos and alcohol and most that have done both will say GHB is the worst, mainly because it's very short-acting. I hear GHB withdrawal is like alprazolam but more intense.


----------



## Seyer

Because G isnt as available as benzos and alcohol...


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^probably


----------



## SDforever420

I know it doesn't compare to real withdrawals. But having to quit synthetic pot was one of the hardest things I ever did


----------



## bingey

Seyer said:


> Because G isnt as available as benzos and alcohol...




In the states I guess here in the Netherlands the black market for benzos is pretty much inexistant but Ghb/Gbl is everywhere!


----------



## thuglife111

Quaaludes


----------



## AlphaOdure

For someone w/ a background in pharmacology..? Not surprised benzodiazepines have been voted (as of the time of this post) as the worst to withdrawal from. GABAergic drugs are notoriously hard to wean, cease, stop, etc; relative to opioidergics.

Nice poll, I just wished you divided functional pharmacological groups so I could've voted for my drug/nemesis. I would've divided it as such: GABAergics (benzodiazepines, barbiturates, carbamates, atypicals) for one.. b/c i'm sure you would get A LOT of hits on that from individuals interacting w/ drugs like butalbital--a common barbiturate in fioricet, unscheduled in the US--and carisoprodol, which _was_ easily available but scheduled here in the US in Jan '11 (making it nearly inaccessible from typical online-vendors/source/"pharmacies). & then you have meprobamate & litany of others, too- point is they all function on the same receptor system in the same/similar ways. 

Then other groups could include: NMDA antagonists (ketamine, DXM, PCP, memantine), opiates/opioids, GABA-B positive modulators (GHB, GHL, baclofen), Opioidergics (opiates, opioids, kratom, tramadol), Dopamine adrenergics (cocaine, nicocaine, etc), Serotonergic adrenergics & Phenethylamine-stimulants (methamphetamine, amphetamine, methylphenidate, MDMA "bath salts"), or you could perhaps make MDMA & MDxx drugs a secondary group. & include "Extras" like tramadol (which has SNRI action); or methadone (which has minor NMDA antagonist action).. etc etc. 

& your antidepressant group is flawed, i'd say... 
Focus on grouping drugs based on their _functionality_--i.e., SNRIs, SSRIs, MAOIs ,etc--not the _chemistry_ of a drug (like groupings such as: TCA, TeCA.. these differentiations are neurologically irrelevant in _most_ cases), Grouping similarities of chemicals may be useful for chemistry, but not for what it DOES... TO people. For example, SNRIs are notoriously hard to get off of--depending on the particular flavor of the candy 8) relative to most SSRIs.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

The "worse" is subjective. But, what's a fact is that no matter what your DOC is you're dependent on, the withdrawals get worse and worse the longer you use for and the more times you go back and forth. 

So, for some people who are fairly new to using something like heroin, there withdrawals wont be even close to as bad as someone whose been on even something as weak as hydrocodone for 10 years.


----------



## Longhauler

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> The "worse" is subjective. But, what's a fact is that no matter what your DOC is you're dependent on, the withdrawals get worse and worse the longer you use for and the more times you go back and forth.
> 
> So, for some people who are fairly new to using something like heroin, there withdrawals wont be even close to as bad as someone whose been on even something as weak as hydrocodone for 10 years.



False (or rather, not quite true): my last opiates detoxes were less painful than the first ones when I didn't know shit about withdrawing and the drugs to help me. Some of my using acquaintances would tell you the same thing.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Longhauler said:


> False (or rather, not quite true): my last opiates detoxes were less painful than the first ones when I didn't know shit about withdrawing and the drugs to help me. Some of my using acquaintances would tell you the same thing.



That makes zero sense.


----------



## Longhauler

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> That makes zero sense.



How come? You can't read English? The first time I detoxed, I was about 16 yo. I thought I couldn't be dependent on such a weak opiate as codeine, even if I had some every day for the last 3-4 months lol. I didn't know shit... Before I realized I was detoxing, I thought I was going crazy, I thought I had contracted some nasty disease... I was ignorant. And young. The last time I detoxed, I used kratom, and I tapered very, very slowly. I also used pregabalin, clonidine and other meds. Well, I did NOT suffer nearly as much as the first time it happened to me. What is the part you don't understand?


----------



## Seyer

Longhauler said:


> False (or rather, not quite true): my last opiates detoxes were less painful than the first ones when I didn't know shit about withdrawing and the drugs to help me. Some of my using acquaintances would tell you the same thing.





Mr.Scagnattie said:


> That makes zero sense.





Longhauler said:


> *The last time I detoxed, I used kratom, and I tapered very, very slowly. I also used pregabalin, clonidine and other meds.*



It makes no sense because of that. You tapered, you didnt go through withdrawal.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Longhauler said:


> How come? You can't read English? The first time I detoxed, I was about 16 yo. I thought I couldn't be dependent on such a weak opiate as codeine, even if I had some every day for the last 3-4 months lol. I didn't know shit... Before I realized I was detoxing, I thought I was going crazy, I thought I had contracted some nasty disease... I was ignorant. And young. The last time I detoxed, I used kratom, and I tapered very, very slowly. I also used pregabalin, clonidine and other meds. Well, I did NOT suffer nearly as much as the first time it happened to me. What is the part you don't understand?



I'm talking about actual severity of symptoms once you are fully aware of what's happening.. and despite whatever ignorance one may have as to what is happening to them, it's a fact that the symptoms of withdrawal get more severe after prolonged use and multiple detoxes. 

And by the way, how long have you even been using for and how many times have you detoxed..?


----------



## Longhauler

Seyer said:


> It makes no sense because of that. You tapered, you didnt go through withdrawal.



???? I tapered until I took no more... The withdrawal was thus greatly attenuated. What exactly is the part making no sense, please???


----------



## Longhauler

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> I'm talking about actual severity of symptoms once you are fully aware of what's happening.. and despite whatever ignorance one may have as to what is happening to them, it's a fact that the symptoms of withdrawal get more severe after prolonged use and multiple detoxes.
> 
> And by the way, how long have you even been using for and how many times have you detoxed..?



I've been using off and on for about thirty years, probably before you were born. And I detoxed dozens of times. Once I knew what was happening in detox, I never let things deteriorate to the point of feeling like dying. I made sure I was ready with a tapering plan and drugs to help me out.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Longhauler said:


> I've been using off and on for about thirty years, probably before you were born. And I detoxed dozens of times. Once I knew what was happening in detox, I never let things deteriorate to the point of feeling like dying. I made sure I was ready with a tapering plan and drugs to help me out.



Good for you. Tapering is a great way to lessen the severity of withdrawal. But cold turkey, if one were to compare their withdrawal after just 2 years of heroin use for example to 10 years... it wouldn't even be close.


----------



## BlueHues

^The part that makes no sense is you saying that detoxing from opiates gets easier over time, that's just not true....

I think what you're really trying to say, is that, over time you've learned what medications and tapers to use to try and minimize the suffering caused by WDs....If that's what you're trying to say, you should have just said it instead of this...."False!" "Explain what makes no sense!" shit.....

I don't mind debating stuff with people on BL, but I hate it when some "know it all" pops up out the blue and starts acting like a dick with the multiquotes!

Also, if somebody just ran up to me IRL while I was just sitting there having a casual conservation and yelled "False!", my first inclination would be to punch them in the face, but that's just me!


----------



## Longhauler

BlueHues said:


> ^The part that makes no sense is you saying that detoxing from opiates gets easier over time, that's just not true....
> 
> I think what you're really trying to say, is that, over time you've learned what medications and tapers to use to try and minimize the suffering caused by WDs....If that's what you're trying to say, you should have just said it instead of this...."False!" "Explain what makes no sense!" shit.....
> 
> I don't mind debating stuff with people on BL, but I hate it when some "know it all" pops up out the blue and starts acting like a dick with the multiquotes!
> 
> Also, if somebody just ran up to me IRL while I was just sitting there having a casual conservation and yelled "False!", my first inclination would be to punch them in the face, but that's just me!



Ok, maybe that wasn't clear enough... thanks for rephrasing!

Maybe you don't know who acted like a dick first elsewhere, just sayin'...  Your last paragraph was unnecessary, really. Please, don't add anything so this thing dies out like it should. Thanks.


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## rickolasnice

Phenibut -_-

Or GBL


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Longhauler said:


> Maybe you don't know who acted like a dick first elsewhere, just sayin'...  .



..no I'm pretty sure it was you. Ha.


----------



## JerseysOwn

I would say Xanax... Smoked 30gs in 2 weeks during it


----------



## chrisinabox

Seyer said:


> Because G isnt as available as benzos and alcohol...



This thread isn't about availability, it's about what is the worst drug to have a withdrawal syndrome from.



JerseysOwn said:


> I would say Xanax... Smoked 30gs in 2 weeks during it



You smoked 30g of what? At first glance I thought you meant Xanax lol, but I assume you mean cannabis?


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

If I smoked 30 grams of pot in two weeks, I'd probably need about 30 grams of Xanax!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Why is oxycodone not on the list i've found the withdrawals to be quite bad indeed.


----------



## Tryptamino

^that's why there's the "other opioids" option.


----------



## Seyer

chrisinabox said:


> This thread isn't about availability, it's about what is the worst drug to have a withdrawal syndrome from.


I moderate this subforum, you dont think I know what each threads topic is for?

Maybe next time you wont take a quote out of context 8)


chrisinabox said:


> Seriously? Why isn't GHB/GBL up on this list with benzos and alcohol? It inhibits the GABA receptors just like benzos and alcohol and most that have done both will say GHB is the worst, mainly because it's very short-acting. I hear GHB withdrawal is like alprazolam but more intense.





Seyer said:


> Because G isnt as available as benzos and alcohol...


----------



## cdin

never been through it, but i was wondering - alpha-1 adrenergic drugs? ie clonidine xylazine etc? ive heard some REALLY terrible things about the wds.


----------



## chrisinabox

Seyer said:


> I moderate this subforum, you dont think I know what each threads topic is for?
> 
> Maybe next time you wont take a quote out of context 8)



Wasn't really paying attention to your 'moderator status', was just responding the same way I would have to any other person. Yes, I imagine you
know what each thread's topic is about. 

Anyways, since you felt to need to talk about 'availability', I felt the need to mention that is not really what the thread is about. 

It's a moot point really. Get over it man.


----------



## Seyer

Pls.


----------



## bfg434

my worst was from either klonopin or k2/spice...


----------



## xxxyyy

all gabaergics are fucking nightmares to withdraw from. GHB is worse than benzos at first but the WD fades quicker so deciding which one is worse is kind of like wading through a sewer and deciding which lump of shit is more revolting.


----------



## AlphaOdure

_BARBITURATES!!!_ ..They are the absolute worst (& i've gone through precipitated withdrawal from methadone when taking buprenorphine too early... legitimately obtained.. i just took it too early)


Withdrawal from anywhere from 1500mg-4000mg of butalbital is absolute mother-fucking HELL. Seriously. I'd rather go through double diamorphine withdrawal than what i experienced (2-3 bundles per day)... it's definitely worse than benzodiazepine withdrawal, too. It manifests obsessive-compulsive & hypersensitive-delusions/hallucinations (orr perhaps paranoid schizophrenia type symptoms, along w/ delusions!); these withdrawals were experienced from butalbital within only 24-36 hours; way bevor convulsions occurred. 

(I am one of the RARE individuals who enjoy butalbital...)


----------



## hangyourhead

Heroin overall ,because they are ways to more comfortably taper off benzodiazepines (Lyrica, Nuerontin, diazepam, phenobarbital, and oxazepam). Suboxone isn't a comfortable taper unless you dose real Kratom correctly, got mad lope, low-dose tramadol, mad benzodiazepines (then have to taper those), or low-dose codeine. Methadone is a disturbingly bad WD so I've hear, nightmare-ish. Ibogaine is a mind-fuck of intensity, yet beauty and freedom from addiction without question, but from what I've read via Trip Reports, idk If I could handle it without a guide or at least an abundance of diazepam or clonazepam. Oxy detox from heroin is a joke you can LOL aboout. Straight kratom taper could be comfortable though, might I say.


----------



## BlueHues

^Al Sharpton?  I'm confused.....


----------



## AlphaOdure

I absolutely disagree. There is absolutely no comfortable way to taper off of GABAergics.. it is MUCH longer & tedious than opioid withdrawal. As i've said, i moved from methadone to buprenorphine & put myself into precipitated withdrawal (& have been on buprenorphine ever since)... it was pretty fucking shitty; & prior to that, i had experienced withdrawal from oxycodone, heroin, & fentanyl (~30mg/day): they're all nowhere NEAR as bad as GABAergic w/d. & a taper is virtually impossible.


Maybe everyone is different, but, from what i've heard from everyone else? It is pretty horrible.. I'd think there's a reason withdrawal from GABAergics can kill you & there's a reason why opioidergics can't.


----------



## AlphaOdure

hangyourhead said:


> Heroin overall ,because they are ways to more comfortably taper off benzodiazepines (Lyrica, Nuerontin, diazepam, phenobarbital, and oxazepam). Suboxone isn't a comfortable taper unless you dose real Kratom correctly, got mad lope, low-dose tramadol, mad benzodiazepines (then have to taper those), or low-dose codeine.




Huh? You talked about how buprenorphine (suboxone) is bad to taper off of & how methadone is bad. but yet, you say that you can "comfortably" taper off GABAergic-benzodiazepines.. by.. uhh.. doing the EXACT SAME THING as getting onto buprenorphine or methadone? Moving to a longer acting drug that acts on the same receptors (i.e., phenobarbital, diazepam, etc w/ GABAergics). Moving to kratom, tramadol (both of which one must have a very small habit, btw), methadone, or buprenorphine is merely putting off the inevitable.


& actually, if buprenorphine is tapered intelligently; there is little discomfort. ESPECIALLY compared to GABAergics; which, if you're not increasing (assuming you take it daily)? You're basically feeling shitty, w/ anxiogenic effects at the least. Not so w/ buprenorphine. Tolerance (in my experience) doesn't really have much affect, since well, it doesn't do much in the first place. So i'm not "chasing" anything, i just feel "stabilized". 


What do i mean by an intelligent taper? Well, most people, fucking drug-peddling doctors included, say to reduce "by a pill or so".. COMPLETELY incorrect. To be "comfortable".. reduce your intake/dosage by 10%... as reducing by ABSOLUTE amounts will be relative: b/c of course reducing by 1mg w/ a 20mg tolerance (10% reduction) is COMPLETELY different than reducing by 1mg w/ a 2mg tolerance (50% reduction). Then, once you get to, or near, the introductory dosage (0.125mg-0.2mg/day).. start slowly spacing out dosages by 6-12 hour intervals until one can dose comfortably once every 3.5-5 days. This is tedious, but, the most comfortable way to go about things.

GABAergics, barbiturates especially? Much more tedious & lengthy to do so even remotely comfortably.


----------



## mygreenbic

*I was too sick to kill myself*

I was on methadone (90mg daily) for over three years. During that time I was getting 500 klonopin shipped to me monthly. I was eating so many that I am still ashamed of myself.
people from the clinic found out I was getting them and constantly harassed me for pills. I always said no because I didn't want to get kicked off the clinic. One day there was a gicloakrl who was withdrawling really bad so I gave her a couple. I was seen giving them to her by some jealous fuck who went and told the clinic that I was selling Bezos to clients. they gave me a seven day taper and a week later the withdrawal hit me like a ton of bricks.
I went online to order more clonazepam from my source and his website was gone! At that point I was in stage four opiate withdrawal and beginning a benzodiazepine abstinence syndrome from an u ungodly amount of klonopin. there isn't words to describe what I went through. it just got worse daily. I was able to getaroundan hour a day of sleep because of the  chloral hydrate I had. I ran out of chloral and at that point I was withdrawling so terribly that I couldn't get myself to leave my room to get a refill, or to do anything else. after two weeks of severe diarrhea, vomiting, and psychosis I called 911 and was rushed to the emergency room where I was treated with phenobarb for seizures, catapres for opioid withdrawal, and iv fluids for the severe dehydration. They said that I was so dehydrated that I nearly died. after that I went to detox twice, and the symptoms just kept getting worse. thisiswhen I first became convinced that many doctors are momorons. I was treated with catapres and small doses of librium and suffered from two seizures. 
three months went by and the withdrawal was still running strong. I did some reading about dxm and how it could possibly break addictions. Well, I had my first dxm trip and while I was tripping, I felt no withdrawal. it would come back after the trip but with less intensity. around this time suboxone came onto the market and I received an rx for it. that combo saved my life although I've never felt the same again. Over a decade later I still don't feel normal and daily I am prescribed 16mg buprenorphine, 4mg clonazepam and some neurontin and baclofen just so I could function.
IF you ever decide to get on methadone, I suggest you change your mind also don't recommend doing Bezosbenzodiazepine unless you have a dr rx because having to find  crappy xanax everyday on the street is a nightmare. I think I have post traumatic stress disorder from what they put me through. Sorry this was so long but I was just hoping to reach someone before they make the same mistake. I don't imagine any other disease or disorder could be more horrific. Good luck friends!
@sp0r412


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Rough, man.


----------



## longbeachone

I have gone through Fentanyl, alcohol and Lyrica withdrawal.  Fentanyl was agonizing for the first 48 hours, then got quickly easy.  Alcohol was torture for about a week.  Lyrica, however is the worst.  Crippling exhaustion combined with insomnia, depression, anxiety, nausea, shaking, chills, sweating, crying jags, body aches, suicidal thoughts, stabbing stomach pain, headache...I could go on and on, and I know it sounds like every other withdrawal.  The bad thing about lyrica is that these symptoms don't lessen or go away with time.  Three weeks after going cold turkey and my symptoms were as bad or worse than when they began.  I went on a slow taper, and it took me six months to finally get off Lyrica.  Avoid this medication at all costs...nothing is worth going through that misery!


----------



## F1n1shed

I dread the day i don't get any more klonopins. I am on them daily, luckily it's a low dose but you guys are scaring the hell out of me.


----------



## bennyZA

Klonopin withdrawal ssuuuuuuuccccckkkkks.  I never want to have to go through that shit ever again.  Lying on my couch, twitching uncontrollably, unable to even lift a glass of water without spilling it cause of the shakes.  The terror, anxiety, and depression.  The intense dysphoria.  The suicidal thoughts.  THE SEIZURES.  

and it lasts soooooooooooo long.  I didn't feel quite right until months later.


----------



## ohshea

ugh ive just got myself hooked on xanax in the past few 
months...just experienced mild wd symptoms but luckily i still had a few on me....the rage, the twitching, the dysphoria, the unrealness,  the uneasiness...what have i got myself into...


----------



## Seyer

Nows the time to start tapering, imo, before it gets worse ^


----------



## F1n1shed

bennyZA said:


> Klonopin withdrawal ssuuuuuuuccccckkkkks.  I never want to have to go through that shit ever again.  Lying on my couch, twitching uncontrollably, unable to even lift a glass of water without spilling it cause of the shakes.  The terror, anxiety, and depression.  The intense dysphoria.  The suicidal thoughts.  THE SEIZURES.
> 
> and it lasts soooooooooooo long.  I didn't feel quite right until months later.


From what dose did you cut your self off.
If i were to go from .5mg to zero would i seize? Or is that a good enough taper? I'm scared 
I've been on them for 4 months and i usually don't dose more than 1.5mg tops, most days is .5mg


----------



## azgaza

Without any doubt GHB and GBL; seriously, compared to that cold turkey withdrawaling from fentanyl is nice.


----------



## neversickanymore

I did methadone (150mgpd), oxy(260mgpd), and xanax(6mgpd) at the same time.. *shudders* 8(


----------



## dopemaster

Morphine was the worst for me.  It lasted like ten days.  I think symptoms peaked on day 3-4.

I shat myself and puked.  Runny nose.  Couldn't eat.  When the leg cramps hit I was wishing for the cold sweats to come back.  Its all textbook stuff.  But god damn it sucked.

CT kicked that shit like 3 or 4 times.  Its a nasty drug.  I was on 200 mgs a day at least and oxycodone to the tune of 60 plus and well just other opiates.  But the morphine is nastier than heroin IMO.


----------



## angieface

I have a question about suboxcine withdrawl if anyone could please help me out that would be great. I'm really new to this site and I'm unsure about the things I can ask or say. I was basicly wondering if withdrawl from subs feel the same as opiates?? Thanks so much


----------



## GBM

I've never been able to even find a connect for h. Living in the suburbs all you cant find is weed and coke. I've done benzos but personally I didnt find the wd too bad, maybe I was doing a small dose. Alcohol wd is something I've experienced in full force tho. I just can't stand when I get the shakes from alcohol wd. and the anxiety that goes with it is unreal. My vote goes to alcohol, but I have very minor experience with benzos and opiates, which most people wo[uld probably vote as the worst.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

angieface said:


> I have a question about suboxcine withdrawl if anyone could please help me out that would be great. I'm really new to this site and I'm unsure about the things I can ask or say. I was basicly wondering if withdrawl from subs feel the same as opiates?? Thanks so much



Go to the home page in Other Drugs and you'll see many active threads on suboxone withdrawal Also, use the search engine and you'll get tons of results.

To just give you a general answer at least, suboxone withdrawal is similar to opiate withdrawal, however the symptoms during the acute phase aren't as severe as something like heroin or oxy. The flip side is that while the suboxone withdrawals are milder, they last much longer, especially the PAWS period.


----------



## baerr

For me it would be heroin, ive been addicted to alot of different drugs but the worst to w/d from was heroin. Forget fucking sleeping for at least a week, cold hot flashes, skin crawing, pain everywhere. you cant even lay in bed. Not to mention wanting to jump out of your fucking skin. Puking, shitting. cant eat, sleep, do fuckin NOTHIN!
This last w/d has been enough for me to decide to get clean, fuck it. I just cant fucking go through it anymore.


----------



## odgirl

*your worst wd or trip?*

Hi gang, just curious about people's worst experience, mainly w withdrawal, personally, i went thru effing HELL w xanax cold turkey! Ive wdrew many times on H and other opiates. It is a stroll in the park on a sunny day eating an ice cream cone compared to Xanax wd! I didn't sleep for 5 days. Major panic and this weird feeling as tho there was a dome over my head. Didn't sleep well for the 10 months clean. Didn't know about seizures. Thank God i didn't get one. I'd sleep 2 hours ,wake for one hour sleep 2 and up i was for the day. And that was 10 months from last pill. It's very surreal too. There's a feeling of unreality. I have ptsd so now im on valium. I suggest to anyone needing benzos, go that route. When i run out, i use gaba and that keeps me fine till next script. Bad trip. I popped about 6 placidyls (sp) when i was 14. Shoulda died. Keep safe guyz!


----------



## pasha

Homeless -> Drug Culture


----------



## Sprout

Probably stupidly taking 700mg of DPH with 3 other friends, with a single sober trip-sitter.
Or taking 500mg the next time with multiple trip-sitters, to enjoy the "hallucinations", which are enjoyable only for their novelty, but mixing with alcohol - I literally tried climbing a kitchen cupboard thinking it was stairs, I turned a cigarette backwards half-way through and burned my lips, gums and tongue quite badly.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

With WD... I used to say benzos. But now that I'm on them (most benzo-like RCs now), the WDs and increased anxiety didn't seem so bad. Of course my past self would proabably hit me.

But I'm saying tramadol. The second time I WDs, when I 19 or so. I didn't have much HR knowledge, could have gotten much better legal OTCs to help... but basically my only coping mechanism was exercising for endorphins while I was extreeeemely tired.

For trips I haven't had a bad one yet, except if u count yaking within 30 mins of doing shrooms every time though... still tripped worked.. Maybe I'd say I'd say salvia extract was too much body load/discomfort/discombobulated, and I got shook up. Was too young too.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I have never had withdraws from Benzos and I'm prescribed em' and I abuse em' to the point where I run out of my script the first week I get them. And I'm fine thought the rest of the month. I just recently switched from Xanax to k-pins this month and I find them lasting me longer, I don't use them recreationally like I did with the Xanax. 

Honestly I have never had w/d from anything and I'm a hardcore user of Narcotics, Benzos and nicotine(cigarettes).


----------



## spinchick

Opiates were the worst for me. I used meth and valium to help me come off the h...then I ended up doing meth for...the past 5....years. Meth WD isn't that bad, I've had to do it after being on a 3 month run and I slept for about 5 days and ate and ate and ate. Then...back to normal....ish. Til the next one


----------



## verso

Gah! I wish that I could change my vote...

I voted for heroin, but only because I was withdrawing pretty hard this morning and was thinking that it had to be the worst drug to withdraw from; I had forgotten about just how terrible withdrawing from amphetamines (adderall) was...

It's not so much the physical, which is nothing at all compared to heroin withdrawal's physical symptoms, but it's the mental, the months and months of feeling like you're running on just one cylinder whereas before you were running on six. It's the feeling like you're now incapable of performing even the simplest task, the lethargy, feeling _stupid..._ it's so, so depressing. It's an awful, cloudy feeling that lingers for such a long time. It's terrible, just terrible...

EDIT: Forgot I was a mod and could edit the poll. I changed my vote lol


----------



## dopemegently

I still  have nightmares of this. I was 4 days into heroin withdrawal, and I had forgot it was my first day of college. It was important to me I didn't miss the first day, even though I still felt very rough. So to be functional I bombed a gram of garbage base speed. It was a long day, and the comedown hit me shockingly fast. The feeling was probably the lowest point in my life; a comedown, with late stage heroin wds, and a very busy day at college trying to put my "normal face" on. A bad, bad day. (Shudder)


----------



## Blind Melon

So far in my life detoxing from Methadone was the worst. Kicked a 195mg a day habit cold turkey for 4 days to switch over to 32mg of Suboxone a day. Even with the Bupe my body ached and I had the sweats, not to mention the insomnia, for a solid 2 and a half months. And the muscle cramping/twitching became a real problem. I was quite shocked by the severity, and shudder when I imagine the experience with no Suboxone at all.

Kicking 160mg a day of Oxycodone after a 2 year run was probably the most painful. Especially in the bones, extra-specially the bones in my lower-back and legs. The aches were akin the growing-pains I experienced as a child, only magnified of course, and I could have sworn my bone marrow was replaced with ice for a short time. Not to mention the feeling of my own skin disgusting me (and hurting me, anytime a strong wind blew or a rough fabric brushed against exposed skin, the shower hurt my skin FFS).

Kicking 2 grams of smoked heroin a day, with the occasional gram of booted heroin a day was not nearly as bad as kicking OC or Methadone. Sure, it was no walk in the park, definitely miserable, but more so in the worst fever/flu I've ever hard kind of way. I don't remember it *hurting* as bad as the other two opiate kicks. 

Hopefully kicking Bupe will be a cakewalk compared to those 3.

And while on the subject, I suppose I've officially come to the terms with the fact that I am a pretty serious benzo addict, and I need to figure out how to address this problem before I take things too far. I've worked too hard cutting back on Opiates only to replace them with a less recreational yet more insidiously addicting drug.


----------



## Tryptamino

Blind Melon said:


> Hopefully kicking Bupe will be a cakewalk compared to those 3.



Oh... nooooooooooo.


----------



## highhooked

^I was thinking the same thing...ESPECIALLY 32 fucking mg jesus christ that is an extreme amount. You reallu dug yourself into a hole blind melon. Best of luck shit is gonna be rough.


----------



## neversickanymore

Looking at them poll who thinks herion is harder than methadone other than a herion addict thats never kicked methadone?

32 mg of bupe.. ouch, man sometimes it think a taper just keeps you sick longer.. but in this case I dont think you have a choice.. good god why are you on 32 mg?


----------



## weekend addiction

Benzos. Followed by alcohol. Closely followed by amphetamines. 

This is just from what drugs I've been fortunate enough to get heavily addicted to. Nicotine and Vyvanse at the same time has been a real blast. That's what I'm working on now. Mainly feeling lots of tiredness and depression\apathy.


----------



## spinchick

Pain wise....opiates for sure. But right now...fuck....I'm on like day 2 of no speed....fuck my life man. I can't fucking do anything. Most I've been able to do today is drive up to the corner store a few hours ago to buy some booze. I can't fucking....function. How the fuck do you people manage to live? Jesus.


----------



## Seyer

Food, sleep and benzos (if acquirable) is the best cure for amphetamine comedowns/withdrawals. Amphetamine WD is definitely the easiest one to manage.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ exercise as well.


----------



## LiquidNebula

I experienced benzodiazepine withdrawal last February,it was horrific.I went cold turkey after being on xanax for only a month,but i had strong symptoms,including seizures.After the acute phase subsided i continued to have seizures and my psychiatrist sent me to a neurologist,and after various EEGs,that showed epileptiform abnormalities,the doctor concluded that my withdrawal symptoms were so bad because i have a very low seizure threshold (we are currently deciding whether to start treatment with AEDs or wait and see how the thing evolves).

The worst symptoms were,aside from seizures,the extreme anxiety,dissociation and hypervigilance (almost to the edge of paranoia) and also misperceptions and pseudo-hallucinations,static objects seemed to move and breath and there were creepy shadows and figures in my peripheral vision.

I don't have experience with opiates  but benzo's  withdrawal fuck really bad with your mind.


----------



## QUARE

I tell you what drug has the worst withdrawal symptoms , FKIN AH-7921. NEVER take this drug in long term you gonna get your self into serious trouble. Trust me.


----------



## dopemegently

neversickanymore said:


> Looking at them poll who thinks herion is harder than methadone other than a herion addict thats never kicked methadone?
> 
> 32 mg of bupe.. ouch, man sometimes it think a taper just keeps you sick longer.. but in this case I dont think you have a choice.. good god why are you on 32 mg?



Do you think it would be better in the long term to stop bupe cold?


----------



## trigeminalbooboo

suboxone / bupe


----------



## trigeminalbooboo

Blind Melon said:


> Hopefully kicking Bupe will be a cakewalk compared to those 3.



I couldn't get off suboxone - so I was able to convince my pain doc to transition me back to oxy.  It was a hard sell.  That transition was fucking hellish.  100mg oxy --> 4mg sub for two months, tried to taper and failed.  then went back to 100mg oxy and it was weeks of hell.  I dunno if it's too late - but don't stay on subs for more than four weeks.  there's a controversial thread around that talks about going back to your D.O.C. for a couple of months then stopping.  Worked for me.


----------



## Cwest

benzos and alcohol are the worst, for the simple fact that you can actually DIE from withdrawal. this might be true of G drugs as well but im unsure.


----------



## sub21lime

Coming of mdones and kpins at the same time phucking sucked!!  No sleep for 2 straight weeks!! I  was in straight hell!!couldn't take it any more so I got some mdones and was still kicking off the kpins so I scored some of those lol. Had to have both to feel normal.  I am no longer hooked on benzos though!! Now opiates is a whole nother story. Can't seem to get off the opees :/  I still do take benzos but not everyday.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

My Xanax withdrawals were HORRIBLE. I was suffering through them in rehab, and there was another girl who came in at the same time as me, she had the heroin withdrawals. My withdrawals were 10x worse than hers and she felt sorry for me!!! I'm not trying to say withdrawing from opiates isn't horrible, I've taken enough pain pills in my life to know it's wicked hard to stop, but BENZOS are the devil. Never again. I was SO ANXIOUS that it was hell on earth to live inside my head with all the stuff that I was thinking...I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. To say nothing of the physical effects. I had to take Flexeril or I wouldn't be able to sit still. And it took me SIX MONTHS before I was finally completely "normal" again. I still have anxiety problems, but I will NEVER take another benzo drug as long as I live.


----------



## tabby33

Been on methadone for ten years.....tried to quit...thought I was gonna die......back on the clinic.......I also quit klonopin after using for five years....I did taper though and it wasn't to bad......also kicked oxys.....nothing and I mean nothing is close to methadone withdrawls........looks like I'm gonna be a lifer......hmmm oh well.


----------



## sexysanATL

Personally I have been doing opiates for quite sometime around 4 years mostly 30mg roxies and 10mg percs, although i do not always have the money for them because the price of roxies are ridiculous and i have to take to many percs to actually get a good feeling...i take methadone (very easy for me to acquire for free) intermittently because i dont want to get sick i just recently started using H sniffing i never have used a needle in my life... i also smoke meth occasionally and i have to say the worst of all of these withdrawal wise is the methadone i cant even describe how much worse it is physically than other opiods ive taken ever...mentally not so much because i get no high with methadone which is why i only use it if i have absolutely nothing else just to keep from getting sick n to be able to function....i must say tho the worst mental withdrawal would have to be from oxycodone or heroin...


----------



## 95Land

tabby33 said:


> I also quit klonopin after using for five years....I did taper though.



I got off Klonopin after 5 years as well. I tapered from 3mgs to 1.5. Then out of nowhere, I was offered a really good job. One of the requirements was that I couldn't have that script. So I dropped right off.
There's a level of mental discomfort with benzo WD that really exceeds anything I've experienced with opiate WD. I've had some fuckin doozie opiate WD's, too.
I would never want to drop off a benzo again. Although I'd love to have that script back.....


----------



## MagickalKat777

Benzos without a question in my mind.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

i love how oxycodone is not on the first glance list. lets me pretend da withdrawals aren't bad.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Benzos still has its rightful first place. Tramadol is also shitty, then it's oxy for me.
Glad I haven't experienced it in a long time by now. Last time was in march or april earlier this year.


----------



## Tryptamino

Worst I've experienced are valium WD's, closely followed by methadone.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^You should try xanax w/d. Talk about good times.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Opiates! Never wd from benzos personally hopin to keep it that way.


----------



## 95Land

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> i love how oxycodone is not on the first glance list. lets me pretend da withdrawals aren't bad.



I'd say prolly cause most straight up opiate addicts use oxy as a stepping stone to their point of having to WD/quit.
IOW's, at least in the NE US, the common thread seems to be that people switched from OxyContin to dope cause Oxy's are just too fuckin expensive. 
So, heroin WD is much more prevalent as a last step of addiction drug.
I see your posts on here and I bet you already know this. But I'm gonna post it anyhow.


----------



## drugs r bestworst

i must say, believe it or not, that tramadol is by far the worst drug to withdraw from.  i have used lortab, percocet, heroin, and cocaine heavily at various times.  cocaine was no big deal.  whenever i had it (no matter how much) i would do it all insanely quickly, like a couple 8-calls in a 24 hour period.  but whenever out, i wouldnt really crave it.  lortab and percocet withdrawal sucks but you can deal with it.  heroin withdrawal is a total bitch.  complete misery for days.  but tramaddol......that sick mother fucker tramadol.......it the absolute worst.  for a long time you could buy them online like candy.....snip.  i was ordering from several sites and consuming about 360 a week, give or take.  withdrawal from tramadol is not something i would wish on my worst enemy.  ok, well maybe child molesters and rapists and my fantasy football players who shit the bed in the title game, but you get my point.   speaking of shitting the bed.....if you quit tramadol cold turkey after using heavily for an extended period of time, be prepared to shit yourself several times an hour for at least a week to the point where it feels like you are hammering nails into your anus every time you try to wipe.  also be prepared to not be able to ingest anything but gatorade for a week.  also be prepared to not sleep for a week, no matter how much benadryl or nyquil you consume.  also be prepared to not leave your bed for a week and for your sheets and mattress to be soaked in your sweat even though you are freezing cold.  moreover, be prepared to be adamantly suicidal.  and even when the worst of the physical symptoms subside, be prepared for the psychological effects to last for months and the cravings to last even longer.

im surprised to see so few posts about the horrible effects felt from tram w/d.  it seems that there is a misconception about its potential for addiction due to its schedule/controlled substance classification.  i can speak from experience and warn people that while heroin w/d is absolutely terrible, tramadol w/d is surprisingly SIGNIFICANTLY worse.  i realize that a lot of people will find this hard to believe but it is absolutely the truth.  i have never been addicted to alcohol or benzos so i cant speak to their w/d effects relative to heroin, percs, hyrdros, coke, or tramadol, but i find it virtually impossible to imagine anything worse than tramadol w/d.  i would rather cut off my dick with a rusty butterknife than go through tram w/d.

im interested to see if anyone agrees/disagrees with me.  im sure that different substances affect brain chemistry differently depending on each persons physical and psychological make-up so my experience wont necessarily apply to all users, but id still like to hear from others on their experiences with tramadol relative to other drugs they have used and withdrawn from, either gradually by titration, or via that heartless ugly herpes-infested skanky bitch named cold turkey


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

95Land said:


> I'd say prolly cause most straight up opiate addicts use oxy as a stepping stone to their point of having to WD/quit.
> IOW's, at least in the NE US, the common thread seems to be that people switched from OxyContin to dope cause Oxy's are just too fuckin expensive.
> So, heroin WD is much more prevalent as a last step of addiction drug.
> I see your posts on here and I bet you already know this. But I'm gonna post it anyhow.



Heroin w/d is worse than a high dose oxy habit ? Oxy withdrawal is a walk in the palk is what I want to take from this lol.


----------



## BlueSaffron

from personal experience (Ive never done benzos but I've heard they're bad), it's got to be heroin.  Had to kick cold turkey for a few days once after getting a pretty big habit. HELL. At the peak of it it felt, and sounded like (to me), I had been plugged into a 5000 volt electric current. Everytime I moved my head it would get louder: zzzzzz ZZZZZAAAPPP.  No sleep at all. Sweating and freezing. Vomiting up bile.  It's too uncomfortable to lie in bed but you have no energy to do anything.

Seriously, if they want to break the terrorists at Guantanamo, get them a good habit going, and then cut them off.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

BlueSaffron said:


> from personal experience (Ive never done benzos but I've heard they're bad), it's got to be heroin.  Had to kick cold turkey for a few days once after getting a pretty big habit. HELL. At the peak of it it felt, and sounded like (to me), I had been plugged into a 5000 volt electric current. Everytime I moved my head it would get louder: zzzzzz ZZZZZAAAPPP.  No sleep at all. Sweating and freezing. Vomiting up bile.  It's too uncomfortable to lie in bed but you have no energy to do anything.
> 
> Seriously, if they want to break the terrorists at Guantanamo, get them a good habit going, and then cut them off.



This is such a mellow ruiner. fuck you.


----------



## BlueSaffron

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> This is such a mellow ruiner. fuck you.



The truth hurts?

If you didn't want your mellow harshed, maybe you shouldn't be reading a withdrawal thread.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Lol, stumbled on it. Really blitzd.


----------



## drugs r bestworst

good point bluesaffron.

they employ/employed? physicians and psychologists to determine the best methods to "break" prisoners and get them to divulge information.  they use sleep deprivation, fuck with temperature regulation,  uncomfortable body positioning, etc etc. - sound familiar???? it should if you've ever been in true withdrawal.

when one is truly in the throes of withdrawal, he or she will essentially do anything to alleviate the agony, including but not limited to, confessing secrets.  i would much rather be water-boarded than experience true withdrawal.  and one in that situation would pretty much say or do anything to escape it.

note:  i'm in no way saying these methods are acceptable, but rather that they would indeed be effective

ahhhh....i remember the days when the mellow of weed was enough

nostalgia about not needing hard drugs to get by is probably indicative of a pretty fucked up existence


----------



## BlueSaffron

We all lead fucked up existences in some way or another.


----------



## drugs r bestworst

very true

on the bright side, there are versions of us in parallel universes who are completely clean and quite happy.  its a shame we cant switch existences with them


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

drugs r bestworst said:


> very true
> 
> on the bright side, there are versions of us in parallel universes who are completely clean and quite happy.  its a shame we cant switch existences with them



Ha. I'd never want to subject another person to my hell, let alone another version of me who actually _didn't_ ruin his whole life.


----------



## drugs r bestworst

even if it meant you could escape yours?

most arent so self-sacrificing


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

drugs r bestworst said:


> even if it meant you could escape yours?
> 
> most arent so self-sacrificing



Taking a baseball bat to someones knees and killing their dog would be a kinder fate then giving somebody the addiction and dependency I have. Ha.


----------



## drugs r bestworst

i know the feeling man.  it sucks


sigh


----------



## BlueHues

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Taking a baseball bat to someones knees and killing their dog would be a kinder fate then giving somebody the addiction and dependency I have. Ha.



I'll take my dog living and a bundle please!


----------



## ohshea

BlueSaffron said:


> from personal experience (Ive never done benzos but I've heard they're bad), it's got to be heroin.  Had to kick cold turkey for a few days once after getting a pretty big habit. HELL. At the peak of it it felt, and sounded like (to me), I had been plugged into a 5000 volt electric current. Everytime I moved my head it would get louder: zzzzzz ZZZZZAAAPPP.  No sleep at all. Sweating and freezing. Vomiting up bile.  It's too uncomfortable to lie in bed but you have no energy to do anything.
> 
> Seriously, if they want to break the terrorists at Guantanamo, get them a good habit going, and then cut them off.



The US has forced morphine dependance on people and rapidly detoxed them as an interrogation technique in the past.

Yes weve all been through the horrible opiate WD, me detoxing many times in jail, which included but not limited to, shitting my scrubs, fainting from dehydration because couldnt even keep water down, sleepless weeks, hot/cold clamy stinky thick sweats, etc.

But....I never experienced real hell until the BENZO WD came!! Atleast with heroin wd you still have your mind intact! Your mind goes nuts on benzo wd its so weird I dont even know how to explain it, youre like in another dimension nothing feels real. Its very unsettling.

I would guess that moat people who picked heroin wd have yet to experience opiate wd...and for years i thought nothing could possibly out shit the total shittiness of opiate wd. Anyone know how to explain the head trip with benzo wd?


----------



## Jean-Paul

how does photosynthesis work


----------



## 95Land

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Heroin w/d is worse than a high dose oxy habit ? Oxy withdrawal is a walk in the palk is what I want to take from this lol.



No, I meant that it seems that you hear/heard much less about people having to WD from Oxy's cause typically it wasn't the last resort drug for the average junkie.
IOW's, when the folk I knew that were dependent on oxy started to run low, they'd then switch to heroin for a few days/weeks cause it's significantly cheaper and does the trick. 
Some of those folk would go back to oxy when their bank account allowed it. Others ended up sticking with the cheaper alternative.
But... One way or another, almost each and every oxy addict I knew became a heroin addict. 
Ergo, when they did run out of money and/or decided to take a break and get clean, it was typically heroin that they were WDing from and not oxy. I still don't know if what I'm trying to say is clear.
I wish I could say oxy WD is easy. It's a powerful opiate. Just can't be fun. But if it helps, I'll give you false info for the hell of it. Oxy WD is a fuckin CAKE WALK!! Easier than Tylenol with codeine!!! Oxy WD FTW!!!11!!!1!


----------



## Tchem1980

Ambien has been hell. I have been off for 23 weeks and the intense stinging, burning pain is finally  letting up. Muscle tightness that you can not work out and sedation that just hangs on. It only a sleeping pill, but be aware it has been hell. I have a list of problems that I have over come from this drug!


----------



## d-nihl

j0nj0n said:


> feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something.
> 
> That is the absolute worst. I get such intense restless leg syndrome at night, especially 40 hours after my last dose. I simply CANNOT lay in bed without moving my legs due to the weird pain right in the joint reasosn and the only thing that relieves it is walking, so im pacing back in forth like a caged lion in my room. Smoking helps a lot to pass the time because it just draaags. if you get really stoned you might catch an hour or two of sleep, waking up shocked that u slept by how ansy my legs are. it is the most frustrating thing in the world, knowing a quick shot would help this, however you KNOW that your gonna be going through the saaaame thing in a day or two when you cant find. For me, if my last dose was on a Monday at 4 pm, I wont be horribly sick till Wednesday morning / Tuesday night. Once you get through that second night of torture, think about getting a sub. Once you get one and you dissolve it, you feel so wonderful and relieved that you are not forced circle the bedroom literally 1000 times and you can lay down and smoke and catch some Z's. oh man if you can get thru cold turkey bravo! and never do it again, im telling you know, once ur sick it IS NOT WORTTH IT. unless mental and physical torture is your thing.


----------



## somewhat damaged

fentanyl for the most acute.

morphine for the nice, drawn out 2 weeks of hell before theres any resemblance of normality (after a few months solid use). closely followed by/tied with tramadol (years of use of both)

been through the rattling of codeine, tramadol, low dose bupe, fentanyl, morphine and oxy - all after long term usage.  i may be missing one, i think.


----------



## Mynameisopium

Hands down methadone! It's the severity mixed with the length. Just imagine going through wd for months and months. It was the worst! Stay away from this if you can at all cost!


----------



## RVAbrowntownRVA

Benzos


----------



## tabby33

Methadone by far......paxil is rough as well.


----------



## Charnk

The amount of meds they give for alcohol addiction is very little I've gone thru withdrawal at a hospital numerous times, and it didn't stop DTs at all. I've also withdrew at home without meds and the difference was negligible. DTs aren't tremors or shaking, it's something much worse. All withdrawals are nightmares. To try to compare them is just some sort of pissing contest.


----------



## weekend addiction

Benzo detox feels like every one of your nerves is firing off non-stop. The world over-stimulates you to the point where even silence is insufferably loud. Opiate withdrawal feels like a terrible deathly flu. I can't say I would want either but IME benzo withdrawal and particularly xanax withdrawal is the worst. I hate to say it because xanax was the only med that worked for a while when I was going through a rough patch and I feel the stigma it gets is largely undeserved. There are a lot of normal people who take xanax for normal reasons and somewhere a long the way the medical community has lost sight of all that.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^^

Yeah some of the sickest people I've ever seen in detox where the ones kicking heavy benzo habits. One guy had six seizures in four days.


----------



## manboychef

Bupe  for me. I have quit morphine cold turkey....that was pretty bad. Two weeks is a great estimate of the physical points of painful light radiating from your constantly tensing muscles. After that the complete despair and anxiety lessens after a month.

I have only ever made it to day eight of bupe. It is not intensely physical, but the horrible despair, anxiety and loneliness makes me always go back and stabalize on it again.

Prozac sucked, but it was all mental.


----------



## manboychef

BlueSaffron said:


> We all lead fucked up existences in some way or another.


I don't think anyone turns to the needle, or self medicates because their life is going swimmingly. I never find myself saying. "Looks like everything's coming up manboychef again! Hooray!!!"


----------



## beetlebum

I voted methadone. Granted I haen't had much experience( if any at all) in the department of amphetamine withdrawal but in my experience kicking on done was by far the worst case of dopesickness ive ever experienced. Totally unable to sit still, kratom did nothing to help, horrific diarrhea, dry intense painful coughing, every inch of my body in overwhelming pain including in places like my finger tips but mostly in the kidneys back and of course legs, mind blowing panic, suicidal ideation, yawning, sneezing, crying, too sick to sit up in bed, too sick to lay still, unable to stand, unable to walk, heavy breathing. Truly fucking horrendous. Would only wish it on a couple people one of which cuts her ketamine with glass and sells it to kids.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

beetlebum said:


> I voted methadone. Granted I haen't had much experience( if any at all) in the department of amphetamine withdrawal but in my experience kicking on done was by far the worst case of dopesickness ive ever experienced. Totally unable to sit still, kratom did nothing to help, horrific diarrhea, dry intense painful coughing, every inch of my body in overwhelming pain including in places like my finger tips but mostly in the kidneys back and of course legs, mind blowing panic, suicidal ideation, yawning, sneezing, crying, too sick to sit up in bed, too sick to lay still, unable to stand, unable to walk, heavy breathing. Truly fucking horrendous. Would only wish it on a couple people one of which cuts her ketamine with glass and sells it to kids.



That sounds just about like my last oxy withdrawal. + puking. lots of puking.


----------



## Blind Melon

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> That sounds just about like my last oxy withdrawal. + puking. lots of puking.


I never puke, it's always the other end. Anyways... my experiences quitting various substances cold turkey:

Methadone #1: You Cold Turkey this shit and you are in for a hell-storm. Undeniable and chronic muscle spasms, diarrhea, beyond excessive sweating, extreme dysphoria, extreme insomnia, extreme fatigue, your entire skin feels like the tip of a penis scraping against sand-paper (supposing you aren't into that), the list goes on. I even feinted twice. The WD is bad enough; it has one of the longest half-lives in the opiate world. Plus when WDing from 'done, as I did, most people are going cold turkey after potentially multi-year daily consumption. There is no "out of stock" at the MMT clinics.

Oxycodone #2: After a 160mg a day OxyContin habit of two years quitting cold turkey obviously included the usual: diarrhea, excessive sweating, insomnia, fatigue, anxiety, loss of appetite... but most of all I remember the *pain*. It felt as if the very marrow of my bones had been replaced with broken glass. This one physically hurt the worst. But due to the duration being half that of Methadone I have to rank it mi número dos.

Heroin #3: Quitting heroin after two years, my daily consumption and ROA being: 1 gram if IV'd (the town I was living in coupled with no car and a shared apartment with my father made it tough to get a steady supply of clean/new syringes); 2 grams if smoked. I should note this was BTH--many more psychoactive alkaloids, however consistently lower in potency than ECP or CW. My muscles weren't twitching like they did from 'done WD, but there was a distinct fogginess of head coupled with the usual anxiety, depression, flu symptoms, insomnia, RLS, displeasure at any tactile function... Obviously it fucking sucks. But because it didn't last as long as the 'done WD, didn't hurt as bad as the OC WD, I rank H 3rd.

Opiate WDs comprise the absolute worst experiences of my life. What I'm real scared of are combined Opiate/Benzo WDs. I won't lie to you all and myself, I'm a complete benzo addict. Yet even at high doses: 6-8mg clonazepam daily for weeks on end, abrupt cessation hasn't caused me quite the level of grief as Opiate WD. Possibly because I generally have opiates + cannabis when WDing from benzos. I don't know.

Benzo WDs seem to be very similar to Opiate WDs: less pain, but more anxiety and insomnia obviously... the panic attacks are hell... and the risk of seizures (luckily I've only had a minor one once from benzo WD)... plus the actual threat of death to an otherwise healthy body... I'm scared. Maybe Benzo WD is the worst and I just haven't felt it's full effects yet.

Stimulant WD: Walk in the park. Less energy, increased appetite, foggy mind. That's literally it. And that was after 9 straight months of daily crystal meth usage. I have heard of people experiencing nasty brain zaps and headaches, but I dunno. Always been easy for me, let me say though I recognize we all have different brain chemistry.

GHB: After two straight weeks of a GHB binge (plus Bupe, Kpins, Meth, Cannabis) abrupt cessation of the GHB brought on intense cravings and what most probably was a small seizure. I already carry enough proverbial monkey's on my back, the experience was enough to motivate me to back off for a while.

Cigarettes WDs: Not bad as long as you don't get angry or anxious. Or Drunk.

Marijuana WDs: Bullshit. Smoked a quantity of quality herbs daily for over 6 years. Many abrupt cessations, of varying duration (some lasting as long as a year) have never aroused any problems for me other than decreased appetite and boredom--which shouldn't be confused with absolute dysphoria/hopelessness. Stop complaining. If you think this drug is addicting you could get addicted to moth balls.


----------



## lacedIvy

Benzodiazepines  - Hell.


----------



## tiddy

Alcohol has got to be the winner man. Towards the later stages of my addiction to the bottle i had to drink to pretty much do anything eat,sleep,im talking anything. I would get the shakes really bad after just a few hours of not drinking. Went to bed one night pretty loaded and feeling alright, woke up the next morning shaking and sweating, 5 min after waking up i was on the floor, i had 2 seizures at my house and another one while i was in the ER. Got put in the ICU for 7 days of what i can only call the most fucked up, insane experience of my life. Even with massive doses of ativan, librium, and valium i still was seeing shit, hearing shit, thinking people were out to 'get me'. I got so out of control i had to be strapped down the the bed for the rest of my ICU stay. I've wd off of alot of opiates before, nothing could compare to the total mindfuck alcohol wd and dt gave me.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Blind Melon said:


> I never puke, it's always the other end. Anyways... my experiences quitting various substances cold turkey:
> 
> Methadone #1: You Cold Turkey this shit and you are in for a hell-storm. Undeniable and chronic muscle spasms, diarrhea, beyond excessive sweating, extreme dysphoria, extreme insomnia, extreme fatigue, your entire skin feels like the tip of a penis scraping against sand-paper (supposing you aren't into that), the list goes on. I even feinted twice. The WD is bad enough; it has one of the longest half-lives in the opiate world. Plus when WDing from 'done, as I did, most people are going cold turkey after potentially multi-year daily consumption. There is no "out of stock" at the MMT clinics.
> 
> Oxycodone #2: After a 160mg a day OxyContin habit of two years quitting cold turkey obviously included the usual: diarrhea, excessive sweating, insomnia, fatigue, anxiety, loss of appetite... but most of all I remember the *pain*. It felt as if the very marrow of my bones had been replaced with broken glass. This one physically hurt the worst. But due to the duration being half that of Methadone I have to rank it mi número dos.
> 
> Heroin #3: Quitting heroin after two years, my daily consumption and ROA being: 1 gram if IV'd (the town I was living in coupled with no car and a shared apartment with my father made it tough to get a steady supply of clean/new syringes); 2 grams if smoked. I should note this was BTH--many more psychoactive alkaloids, however consistently lower in potency than ECP or CW. My muscles weren't twitching like they did from 'done WD, but there was a distinct fogginess of head coupled with the usual anxiety, depression, flu symptoms, insomnia, RLS, displeasure at any tactile function... Obviously it fucking sucks. But because it didn't last as long as the 'done WD, didn't hurt as bad as the OC WD, I rank H 3rd.
> 
> Opiate WDs comprise the absolute worst experiences of my life. What I'm real scared of are combined Opiate/Benzo WDs. I won't lie to you all and myself, I'm a complete benzo addict. Yet even at high doses: 6-8mg clonazepam daily for weeks on end, abrupt cessation hasn't caused me quite the level of grief as Opiate WD. Possibly because I generally have opiates + cannabis when WDing from benzos. I don't know.
> 
> Benzo WDs seem to be very similar to Opiate WDs: less pain, but more anxiety and insomnia obviously... the panic attacks are hell... and the risk of seizures (luckily I've only had a minor one once from benzo WD)... plus the actual threat of death to an otherwise healthy body... I'm scared. Maybe Benzo WD is the worst and I just haven't felt it's full effects yet.
> 
> Stimulant WD: Walk in the park. Less energy, increased appetite, foggy mind. That's literally it. And that was after 9 straight months of daily crystal meth usage. I have heard of people experiencing nasty brain zaps and headaches, but I dunno. Always been easy for me, let me say though I recognize we all have different brain chemistry.
> 
> GHB: After two straight weeks of a GHB binge (plus Bupe, Kpins, Meth, Cannabis) abrupt cessation of the GHB brought on intense cravings and what most probably was a small seizure. I already carry enough proverbial monkey's on my back, the experience was enough to motivate me to back off for a while.
> 
> Cigarettes WDs: Not bad as long as you don't get angry or anxious. Or Drunk.
> 
> Marijuana WDs: Bullshit. Smoked a quantity of quality herbs daily for over 6 years. Many abrupt cessations, of varying duration (some lasting as long as a year) have never aroused any problems for me other than decreased appetite and boredom--which shouldn't be confused with absolute dysphoria/hopelessness. Stop complaining. If you think this drug is addicting you could get addicted to moth balls.



Yeah you're right about the fkin pain that's for sure. Replace the 160 mg oxy with 600 mg a day and I'm sure u'll be puking out the proper end too (don't really do it lol).


----------



## PsychedelicHaze

Benzos without a doubt.

it cripples you mentally and physically.  Horrible stuff.

second would be nicotine than cocaine.


----------



## zardozorama

Alcohol for me. I thought heroin withdrawls were bad, I had no idea. After I first quit doing dope I started drinking since it was legal, easy to get and cheap. 10 years of heavy drinking later and I can't stop drinking without severe nausea, dt's, insomnia. It's awful. After reading this thread I'm glad I've never gone too far with benzo's.


----------



## Apostacious

Gotta love that special mixture of hallucinosis, suicidal and homicidal ideation, panic, muscle pain, formication, RLS, and brain fog that tends to be associated with severe acute gabaergic withdrawal, especially alcohol, barbiturates and benzodiazepines.


----------



## oxyfen

really Benzodiazepines is worst than Opiates


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

High dose hydromorphone has been a real bitch for me.

Prolly the worst withdrawals ive had and ive fucked with oxy oxymorphone hydrocodone methadone heroin and bupe.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

It seems definitively it is benzodiazipines due to all the horrible stuff/seizures/ect. or really any gabagerics. Not that opioid withdrawal is in anyway fun. Plenty of experience with the latter, no with the former.

Hydromorphine withdrawal is so bad because of how fast an intensely it hits you, but it doesn't last long. Methadone withdrawal sucks because it isn't near as intense, but depending on length of use can last .5-3months. Dosage also matters too.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> High dose hydromorphone has been a real bitch for me.
> 
> Prolly the worst withdrawals ive had and ive fucked with oxy oxymorphone hydrocodone methadone heroin and bupe.



Glad I never defeated the time release properly on Jurnista 16s then.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah I had a couple really rough hydromorph kicks too. That shit is brutal.


----------



## TriputoryHeadicine

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Yeah I had a couple really rough hydromorph kicks too. That shit is brutal.



I read that Hydromorphone is one of the least toxic opes, but apparenty that has nothing to do with the potency of WD! How many mg's wre u using daily? IV I assume? 

I'm asking because I switched back to dope fo 2 months to kick bupe out of my system, so I could have a shorter (albeit more intense) WD. The plan was ultimately to use ibogaine after the H.

Any advice from others who have attempted this? Maybe a another thread is more suitable? 

PS though I've never been addicted to benzos (luckily I dislike em too much, cept for WD) so I voted for em after reading all these horror stories. Sorry you all are in this rocky boat : ( GL


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

TriputoryHeadicine said:


> I read that Hydromorphone is one of the least toxic opes, but apparenty that has nothing to do with the potency of WD! How many mg's wre u using daily? IV I assume?



Yeah it was IV. I was doing 24-32mg shots multiple times a day. No idea how much in total, but a lot I guess. Maybe like 200mg's over the course of the day, sometimes more, sometimes less.The high is so short with hydromorph and half-life so low that you have to redose a lot. 

As to your other question. I don't really see how switching back to H from bupe is a better option than just weening down and hopping off at a very low dose of bupe. That's the point of it, ha.


----------



## TriputoryHeadicine

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Yeah it was IV. I was doing 24-32mg shots multiple times a day. No idea how much in total, but a lot I guess. Maybe like 200mg's over the course of the day, sometimes more, sometimes less.The high is so short with hydromorph and half-life so low that you have to redose a lot.
> 
> As to your other question. I don't really see how switching back to H from bupe is a better option than just weening down and hopping off at a very low dose of bupe. That's the point of it, ha.



The short halflife did turn me off. Scagnattie, the thing is... I'm so sensitive to the longterm withdrawls/PAWS from bupe, I feel like a short WD is the best way now. This is after 2 times clean, almost 4 weeks. Fuuuck, I was so close...

Gonna try to find a doc that will taper me off with short acting low dose opes and gabapentin, then go to a sober living place or costa rica to replenish. 

Sorry to get off topic, back to dwelling on the most painful times of our lives! : (


----------



## omnipresenthuman

I got to say meth/amphetamines just because that once you get off that shit for good, it's usually because you know that shit is literally fucking your heart in the ass, so you absolutely HAVE to get off that shit. 

Not saying that the withdrawal itself is that bad physically but mentally you have to deal with thinking about living the rest of your life without amps, which sucks, after you've been on that shit for a couple of months all amped up everyday...


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

omnipresenthuman said:


> but mentally you have to deal with thinking about living the rest of your life without amps, which sucks, after you've been on that shit for a couple of months all amped up everyday...



How is that different than any other drug? And as far as withdrawals, stimulants like meth don't even cause true physical dependency. There isn't any withdrawals, just rebound effects that last for a couple days. The mental aspect is incredibly intense with things like meth, but that's not what we're talking about here.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

benzos no question

thankfully I avoided the worst


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> How is that different than any other drug? And as far as withdrawals, stimulants like meth don't even cause true physical dependency. There isn't any withdrawals, just rebound effects that last for a couple days. The mental aspect is incredibly intense with things like meth, but that's not what we're talking about here.



I spent at least 9 months constantly meth'd out and I'm back to normal.  I don't mind life without meth.  It's actually nice to not be on it.  

If "life sucks" without meth, likely, you have depression or bipolar or a mental disorder that is going untreated or under-medicated.  This is not something I would say lightly; I take this opinion very seriously.  The only people I've met who think "life sucks" without meth, or have NOT had good reactions whatsoever to meth, are people with bipolar disorder.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 95Land

^Some people just really like life on meth. I still miss aspects of meth addiction(everything's fun, life feels like a video game, the feeling of having a magical solution to fatigue, general lethargy) and I am not bipolar.



TriputoryHeadicine said:


> The short halflife did turn me off. Scagnattie, the thing is... I'm so sensitive to the longterm withdrawls/PAWS from bupe, I feel like a short WD is the best way now. This is after 2 times clean, almost 4 weeks. Fuuuck, I was so close...
> 
> Gonna try to find a doc that will taper me off with short acting low dose opes and gabapentin, then go to a sober living place or costa rica to replenish.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic, back to dwelling on the most painful times of our lives! : (



I understand where you're coming from but I tried this before. Reducing the severity of PAWS from coming off Suboxone by giving myself breaks with what I decided were relatively safe opiates. Percocet, low doses of morphine, Lorcet. It's not a good idea. It sounds so daunting but tapering off the sub and then when it's time, doing absolutely nothing is the best way to go. 
Using mild and/or low doses of opiates to level out your symptoms or give yourself a break is really playing with fire. I guess if you can find a doctor to monitor the taper it MIGHT be worth a try but I doubt it. You're gonna be very, very hard pressed to find a doctor that will do that, though.


----------



## bluespeed

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> How is that different than any other drug? And as far as withdrawals, stimulants like meth don't even cause true physical dependency. There isn't any withdrawals, just rebound effects that last for a couple days. The mental aspect is incredibly intense with things like meth, but that's not what we're talking about here.


Well the thread name says withdrawals, not specifically physical and first post itself says "Whether it be psychological or physical....." So his view on meth is entirely valid. Also, (meth/)amphetamines are even included as poll option for which 4% people voted. 

Silly showing off from me aside though, I don't personally think withdrawal from amps is the worst out there, but it can't be ignored just because it has no physical side. 
After all the psychological withdrawal always lasts longer than physical, even the worst physical WDs last days or weeks, psychological can be severe for years (no will to live without the drug...). Still the physical addictive substances have the bonus of physical side which makes them winner. 

Who knows though how many people commited suicide because of meth, months or years after completely stopping it..? That number could be higher than with any opiate or benzo.. but that's for another topic, commiting suicide doesn't count as part of WD probably.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

All the other drugs have psychological aspects as well.. plus the physical. So, putting stims in the same category really doesn't make sense to me. People who have kicked something like heroin, compared to stopping coke or meth.. shake that shit off like a bad cold. No offense to anyone struggling with coming off those drugs, but being unable to _physically_ stop something without debilitating withdrawal, kinda puts it in another category for me as far as how bad it is to quit. Just one mans opinion.


----------



## daveykronick

For me it was benzodiazepines due to intensity and length of withdrawal. Constant and extreme anxiety, panic attacks, sleep walking, night-terrors, insomnia, tremors, shakes, elevated bp and heart rate, terror and just feeling like I was going to lose my mind or have a seizure. Buprenorphine (Suboxone/Subutex) withdrawals are pretty horrible just due to how long they last including the PAWS symptoms, but the level of intensity of the physical withdrawal is less than heroin or other full-agonist opiates, IME. Alcohol was horrible because it was incredibly intense and frightening, thinking I was going to have a seizure or heart attack. Same withdrawals for me as benzos, only shorter lasting and more intense. Luckily they have benzos to aid the alcohol withdrawal, but for benzo withdrawal you can only taper, as there is not an effective medication for the withdrawal like benzos are for alcohol. Amphetamine withdrawal wasn't too horrible for me because I was young (17 at the time) and I had only used for 2 years (although everyday, basically) and I used mostly orally, sometimes nasally. The withdrawals consisted of depression, lethargy, increased appetite, increased sleep, tiredness and the worst was the boredom and cravings. I didn't abuse them hard enough to have a long-lasting amphetamine psychosis (thankfully). The major problem with amphtamines, however, is that I have never gotten used to life without them. I used them to treat my ADHD and self-medicate my depression and mood disorder. I have never gotten used to life without them and I now need some other type of drug to motivate me to do anything, any kind of work or even getting out of bed has to be motivated somehow and in general it's with drugs. Now I only use bupe, which I do not get a high from and only occasionally get a "glow" or mood-lift. So, I am pretty depressed at the moment because I don't really have anything to motivate myself. I used to smoke a lot of cannabis, but I am not in a good place in my life right now, mentally, and whenever I use cannabis I feel really guilty, anxious and depressed by dissecting and over-analyzing my life and not being able to hide and ignore my problems and emotions. Benzos and alcohol were extremely difficult to get off of but after 6 months, I don't really miss them. If offered I wouldn't be able to say no, but I am not really out searching for them. My cravings are generally for opiates, even though I take bupe daily as a maintenance drug. I just wish the bupe worked like it did in the beginning, before I jacked up my tolerance by still using IV heroin on occasion. I also get really bad cravings for meth/amphetamines, but I can't enjoy them without benzos, or a combination of benzos and alcohol for the the comedown. So, being off alcohol and benzos, I stay away from speed.


----------



## 95Land

^Wholeheartedly agree regarding the benzo's. I've wished many a time that there was a "maintenance drug" for benzo dependence/addiction.


----------



## bukweat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I spent at least 9 months constantly meth'd out and I'm back to normal.  I don't mind life without meth.  It's actually nice to not be on it.
> 
> If "life sucks" without meth, likely, you have depression or bipolar or a mental disorder that is going untreated or under-medicated.  This is not something I would say lightly; I take this opinion very seriously.  The only people I've met who think "life sucks" without meth, or have NOT had good reactions whatsoever to meth, are people with bipolar disorder.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Coming back to reality without your dopamine is why meth has such a notorious rep. Imo. Benzodiazepines have got to be #1, at least from what I've read
Methadone was the worst for me. It hurt to take a step. Sweating with the cold shivers, yeah.


----------



## Aloric

Bupe.. the energizer bunny of wd. Day 34 and I'm still sweating and shivering with mad cravings.
Heavy abrupt benzo withdrawal is like having your mind raped and dumped in the middle of the pacific ocean.
Stims are a sentimental *sigh* in comparison.


----------



## somnilicious

I tried forever to get off methadone and Xanax. I finally just jumped off the Xanax after taking 1mg for a week and then .5 every other day for a couple of days. Then I stopped methadone at 10mgs. I then proceeded to do 1bag day of poor quality/quantity dope that can be found in west Orlando for the next 15 days. I stopped went 9 days w/o anything. Lapsed and used 2 days in a row. I have now gone 30 days with a sporadic 7 days dope use. I did dope 2 days last week and overdosed 1 day only to stop breathing and go to the hospital and the other got slapped around and had water thrown all over me while walking around a parking lot until I was good to drive. Not enjoyable experiences and have kinda left me with a bad dope taste.

     Hopefully these incidents and my new union job will help push me forward. I have also just gotten a new house. I would have to say that methadone and Xanax were by far the hardest kicks. I tried a million different methods until I finally just decided dope might be easier to kick. Only time will tell if I am successful but I will say I have never felt better and at this point I would def. call this a success because I have never made it the point where I am sleeping and eating regularly. I am just glad to be off methadone and Xanax. I was like an unemployable depressed zombie.


----------



## somnilicious

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> All the other drugs have psychological aspects as well.. plus the physical. So, putting stims in the same category really doesn't make sense to me. People who have kicked something like heroin, compared to stopping coke or meth.. shake that shit off like a bad cold. No offense to anyone struggling with coming off those drugs, but being unable to _physically_ stop something without debilitating withdrawal, kinda puts it in another category for me as far as how bad it is to quit. Just one mans opinion.



I agree.... I have gone on huge binges and periods of use with methamp, cocaine and crack and even got put in rehab because of a crack binge but I have never thought that any of them had any lasting pull or were difficult to stop compared to opiates or benzos. It was more or less just having to overcome the boredom of having nothing to do with the stimulants. I even went on huge IV binges with coke and meth. I thought IV coke to be the more difficult but still had nothing on Heroin, methadone or Xanax. Stimulants had more immediate consequences but after the short comedown and dealing with the disgusting things I might have done using them I just brushed it off my shoulder.


----------



## Toz

Having been through withdrawal from practically everything except alcohol I'll rank them from worst to easiest:

1. Calcium channel inhibitors (gabapentinoids) horrible anxiety and pain that lasted me 2 years before I gave up and reinstated which did not help so the damage done by over-rapid withdrawal is now permanent.

2. Benzodiazepines- (needs no explanation)

3. Opiates. (same here)

4. NMDAR antagonists (completely unexpected, caused the same withdrawal as the gabapentinoids but mostly physical, worse pain than opiate withdrawal but not much anxiety, withdrawal was long 6 months+)

5.  Synthetic cannabinoids (physical discomfort / anxiety)

6. Stimulants (lethargy / depression)


----------



## hangyourhead

Opioids- Methadone tops the list of any opi or opi-analogue available. 
Benzodiazepams- Alprazolam, temazepam, diazepam bc of length of- in terms of benzo WDS -the worst PAWS for any benzo. Clonazepam being = xanax potency, bad benzo-PAWS.
temazepam- rebound anxiety/depression/major insomnia for months.


----------



## hfa

Benzos were the only withdrawal that landed me in the hospital. They were pretty terrible. Cold turkey from Xanax ~10-15mg w/ grapefruit juice daily. Day 2 the vertigo set in. I couldn't walk at all. Then the side of my vision was flashing light. Then I couldn't even keep my eyes open. Laid in the tub with the shower running for like 10 hours knowing I was about to die. Then woke up in hospital. 

Methadone was by far the most terrible withdrawal - cold turkey from 110 mg; I didn't end up in the hospital, but I wished I were dead. My stomach was cramped up so bad, I couldn't stand up straight, I was just laying on the floor wanting to die. For many days. 

Gabapentin had a surprisingly terrible withdrawal. Bed bound for a good few days. 

Kratom surprised me with a 7 day withdrawal that kept me from functioning.


----------



## phoeski

ill say it again benzos. i didnt even know the meaning of the word wd becasue i thought suboxone was bad. opiate withdrawl is a fucking PARTY compared to benzo wd.
i went to treatment right, all kinds of meds, like 11 tabs, gabapentin, visterol, ssri, nausea meds, 200MG SEROQUEL. still couldnt get comfortable to save my life. it took 20 days of me suffering. 4-5 hot showers a night. shaking like what, horrible.
the only time i knew for sure if i was sleeping was because id remember the nightmare i had.
IMHO opiates, even the long halflife ones arent much. if youre there just sack it up, throw up and sweat for a few days. i say this becasue i have been in wd since april 6th. it has gotten better, but not much.

benzos man, dont do it,


----------



## tunesey

booze is such a bitch to WD from I spent two weeks in rehab getting off the Demon drink also had a home detox. Saw some people have seizures in rehab it wasn't pretty. alcohol is so accessible you don't need to see a doctor to get some you don't need to see a shady dealer its every where. its on the telly its in your super market corner shop. Having the horrors from alcohol WDs is not pretty you feel like you are dying literally.


----------



## catalana

Methadone by far. It never ends. You'll need a good doc that will prescribe meds and will stand behind your needs. Extremely rare in US! Xanax is awful but I have anxiety issues.


----------



## I B Profane

I'll cast another vote for benzodiazepines.

I've been addicted to something or other since I was 15, starting with Adderall. It's been a journey and there was even a point in time when I was a stimulant, opiate and benzo addict at the same time. Guess which one I've yet to kick? 8)

I kicked stimulants cold turkey, and that was absolutely brutal, but downers and dissociatives made it go quite a bit smoother. Opiates I tried to kick cold turkey many times and simply could not, so I weaned myself off using suboxone. Again, that was ROUGH and seemed to last forever, but yknow what got me thru the worst of it? Mainly benzos. And now, even though I've cut down my use quite a bit, I'm anxiously sitting around waiting for my blisters...not even because I like the "high" of benzos more than I do that of opis or stims, but because I am DEATHLY afraid of the w/ds.

Again YMMV and I'm sure the shittiness of withdrawal is dependent on a lot of things including how long you were on said drug, what dose you were taking, etc. But as all these votes are confirming - benzo withdrawal, addiction, and tapering is a BITCH. Best of luck to anyone currently fighting the benzo fight cuz lord knows we need it. Comparatively speaking I'm not even that bad, I ingest ~4mg of etizolam per day...depending on the various stresses that the day throws at me. I've heard of people gaining such mega tolerances, like I heard of this one dude who's daily Xanax dosage was somewhere in the ~20mg range on average. That's just insane.

EDIT: Lol and only ONE vote for ketamine. I guess I've never used enough to be truly addicted, but I hear the withdrawals are like marijuana - completely in your head. You may crave the drug, sure, but your body won't start giving you signs that you NEED it. I will say however that on a psychological level, ketamine is BAFFLINGLY addictive given that there's no physical dependency. Just look at the "what are you craving" thread, fuckin' half the answers are ket. If I have a large supply of k, I WILL do it every day that I have it. I've been at a festival with friends, they each grabbed a half g at the beginning and I grabbed a full. After their bags ran out, they looked at me like they would suck my dick for k bumps! The thing is I would probably suck a dick for k too. Fuck pride, ketamine is awesome.


----------



## ambiviolence

Xanax was a btch.
Came off a 3 year period.
Was completely manic.
crying slash laughing not knowing which one.
wanting to destroy everything.
Just crazy mood swings and crippling anxiety and panic attacks that lasted months.

Oh yea and a seizure that was pretty cool too.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Yeah benzos can be brutal. Not surprised that they have over 35% of the vote.


----------



## t-girl72

Alcohol is rough, as when I do decide to quit I seize and need to go to detox so that sucks. Bath salt withdrawal sucks and lasts over a day.


----------



## Jennjennjennjennij

Does anyone even use this site anymore I just found it and needed some advice ???


----------



## phenethylo J

Yea tons of people still use this site, you're going to have to tell us what you need help with in order for us to give you advice.


----------



## heroin_queen

The uncontrollable sweating, sneezing fits that come before dry heaving, and the gnawing feeling I get in the pit of my stomach that is my body demanding more heroin:/ that & my arthritis in my knees(I'm only 23..)gets 4757483x worse when I'm dope sick.. Can't even go down a flight of stairs. OH and the insomnia. Going thru all this AND not being able to just sleep thru it is HELL. My boyfriend can sleep like a baby at the drop of a hat. I hate him for that. Every time were dope sick he just sleeps the day away til we can cop while I'm up sweating and aching & puking. And I have to watch him sleeping all comfy & peaceful. Fuckin jerk.


----------



## ykm420

Jennjennjennjennij said:


> Does anyone even use this site anymore I just found it and needed some advice ???


Send n00dz. Kidding, what are you coming off of, lady? You have a plethora of members at your disposal. I'm just going to toss this out there, getcha some Imodium, Ms.


----------



## zzz101

Permanent Jones said:


> I always get severe RLS, both in my arms and legs. But the arms are the worst. You just wanna cut 'em off so you can stop flailing and get some sleep. I don't seem to get the diarrhea problems. Everything else, though. Which is a nightmare, but the restless arms and legs can last me 3 days and nights, punching, kicking, and flailing my sorry way through dope withdrawals. Cursing my own stupidity and lack of self discipline, which is the only reason I'm suffering in the first place.



yah cold shower helps a bit for this. not for long but it helps.  do you bother with them or no?

if i was in withdrawl i would need a bathtub full of ice so your body is numb. warm up everynow and then. don't do for too long.  idk how safe it is.


also the feeling you have to be somewhere else!  it's like by brain is telling me, run down the street, go anywhere.  doesn't matter where i am, i just need to be somewhere not here!  but you are really stuck.  and where the RLS , or body achs: you can't lay still to sleep


----------



## heroin_queen

Zzz101 I get that feeling too! Feeling like u have to be somewhere or that ur missing out on something ugh I hate it!


----------



## Professer

For me its the RLS. I already have really bad RLS to begin with. The runny nose wasnt so bad, but now I get teary/runny eyes which is more annoying than the nose. Dont get much more than that before my lope works out.

Edit: Forgot that my RLS can be a bit of a pain sensation to began with. Greatest sypathy to those further down the hole.


----------



## bobjayne

I forgot how frustrating the hot/cold flashes were until I experienced them recently. The first time in a long while.

I have bad enough insomnia at the worst of times but have had a decent month up until they hit. Id fallen asleep early, accidentally skipped a dose and the moment dusk hit, it was on. Like a leaky faucet until the measly 600mg codiene was enough to stabilise enpigh to safely prep a...shot comprised of saved up cottons i had in the freezer. Thankfully it happened to be a refill day.


----------



## aroma borealis

Heaven on earth to hell on earth.  God forbid I ever get strung out again but if I do I'm goin off with methodone detox.  No cold turkey shit.  A detox in my area does it with either methadone or suboxone in week.  Doesn't eliminate everything but makes it tolerable.  My worst is the anxiety combined with restless leg and muscle aches, with the added torture of relentless insomnia so you never get a break even for an hour for days and days on end.  Argh, don't even like to think about it.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

fuck benzo withdrawal sucks dick. it's been a steady several months. i'm tired of talking about it.


----------



## ykm420

Benzos by far.. Followed by fucking Methadone. (Never had M-done WD but I know it's fucking hell..)


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Not what I was hoping to read lol

I've been tapering will be done in a while but hope it goes well
 should a just kicked when I was on a rediculous dilly dose would a been short but boy was it brutal 

Think we to the methadone hoping I'd get the want to be fucked up out but it will be there now and long after haha 

My homie was just tellin me how benzos aren't bad an all that after he's been doing lately all i.could say is take it easy or that tunell change real soon.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> My homie was just tellin me how benzos aren't bad an all that after he's been doing lately all i.could say is take it easy or that tunell change real soon.



you need to tell your homie to diversify his fuckin bonds


----------



## ykm420

Give_me_some_pants said:


> you need to tell your homie to diversify his fuckin bonds


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, my god dude.


----------



## merajjj840

I voted benzos.

HOWEVER....

*Barbiturates*

Hands. Fucking. Down.


----------



## PillGates

Hands down, no questions about it, opiate w/d are the worst. Oxy, methadone, heroin. All of em will have u sicker than a fish outta water!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Give_me_some_pants said:


> you need to tell your homie to diversify his fuckin bonds



This must go over my head err sumtin....?

Oxy was the easiest of the opiates I got off never had much problems with them.


----------



## bokeygirl

*dilaudid withdrawal*

I'm currently going cold turkey from Dilaudids using about 8-24mg daily sometimes more spread out and taken IV. I just moved an ocean away from where I was living about 6 days ago. Friday morning will be a week since the last time and it's only gotten worse. Extreme body aches, fever,  chills,  lightheadness, not to mention depression. I never was into pharmaceuticals until February of this year before it had only been "mdma" (I quoted that on purpose) once the garbage that was being pushed out began I quickly left doing it and only suffered heavy depression same with alcohol.  What I'm going through now coming off a hydromorphones, I wouldn't wish for anyone. Especially now that I'm around family and have to play it cool. They just think it's severe depression that I moved. Luckily at first I had some tramadol and xanax to help but since the supply is running short I've cut back so my only hope is Tylenol Advil and ibuprofen.  Kill me. Staying strong though.


----------



## MrAnMrsMolly

What's up new here how do i see the poll? Is there one?

I vote alcohol. Only because after a bad bender I have the most insane anxiety ever. It's like an out of body experience and now in that a few drinks will end it an alcohol is every where makes it even worse. Worrying that fatal grandmal seizure is right around the corner.
Heroin is ruff too. For me the insomnia is the worst part! 
Watching my gf w/d off 10mg Xanax a day was nuts too ever see someone play the piano but there is no piano!


----------



## phatass

BEnzos by faaaaaar, faaar worse thn methadone CT, IME..^^ booze is bad, but with baclofene and a bit of valium, can be done reasonably    confortably, same for GHB/ GBL...


----------



## legalizeall

you can die from alcohol wd.


----------



## oxyfen

Is Benzo's like Xanax? And it is worse than opiates? Opiates are hell during withdraws and I cannot 
imagine worse.


----------



## BlueBombastusVonHo

Pure alprazolam! I had 2 grams pure praz powder roughly= to 1500 or more of the 2mg bars and I ate it all in a span of a couple months......Bad idea.
I thought my will was strong enough to just stop and before you know it I couldn't  stop having immobilizing, terrifying,and violent seizures accompanied with the feeling of not being able to feel anything like all my nerves were fried unable to function normally  for a long while until my body healed up thankfully.


----------



## Professer

Etiz wasnt very physical. I can handle that.

Opiates/opioids are the worst. I already have chronic RLS that can be a pain sensation sometimes. WD on that? NOPE!? WHERE'S RJE LOPE.




BlueBombastusVonHo said:


> Pure alprazolam! I had 2 grams pure praz powder roughly= to 1500 or more of the 2mg bars and I ate it all in a span of a couple months......Bad idea.
> I thought my will was strong enough to just stop and before you know it I couldn't  stop having immobilizing, terrifying,and violent seizures accompanied with the feeling of not being able to feel anything like all my nerves were fried unable to function normally  for a long while until my body healed up thankfully.



Oh how I thought I would be with etiz powder too. First 250mg gone fast. 150mg/15ml was 1mg per .ml so that was easy to theraputic doses only. Spilled it, have 280mg powder. I got on the 25th. 15of is left... I goooooootta order in some PG fast and learn that for of kitchen chemistrt,
;


----------



## mcopus82

My worse withdrawals was from taking 20 mg xanax for a month. I never felt so close to death. I was actually scared for my life and lost days and eventually weeks of my life. To blank memories.


----------



## Professer

Ouch, I've only felt minor one from doing that ~390 or so in real short time, and I guess that's a taste of it. Most physical sympom I had was some shaky hands. Others hve said it was their worst due to how it also plays with seretonin. Same for tramadol as it's a seretpmom releasomg agemt amd MRO. Not a worry for me,  m rx;s tramadol and have G. Simplicliflora seeds which have high amounts of 5-htp in it. Im not saying way high, its just much easier for your body to break down pharmaceutical vitamins, as we weren;t designed to.

Some of those seeds, 1 fat Tone or so, amd keoopt ijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeer tjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjereaiiiiy help when you need seretonin, 
sry im nodding.Time for another no-doz (24 hr ER (it seems) 200mg caffiene pills.) Im super caffiense sensitive, a mtn few eill getme wired up from the like 150mg instant caffieeeeeeeeeneeemmee

dada duh duh dah dah, duh dun dun... typing caffeine all funny went in the flow of the mamba, hah,


----------



## donetherebeenthat

I think the topic would be better served if it were " what's the worst drug YOU HAVE ever withdrawn from ". Being on the outside looking in doesn't compare to being on the inside looking out. No disrespect to those that have a buddy that kicked xxx or have read, heard about xxx. For me, I went to jail on 120 mg of methadone. It seemed to never end. They didn't do anything for me (shocker). I got out in 45 days and was still sick though not near as bad. By far the worst substance to W/D. from imho. I would much rather kick dope (h) at least after 4 days it's all over but the crying.


----------



## VitamaN

It seems like it's more of a fact than opinion that benzos are hands down the worst.  Even a .25MG addiction can put you through hella sickness. There's no opiate on the planet that'll put you through the ringer trying to quit a .25MG a day "habit" .


----------



## Erikmen

The worst withdraw of course is from opiates, no matter what kind. The worst drug, that would be crack I guess.


----------



## Erikmen

bokeygirl said:


> I'm currently going cold turkey from Dilaudids using about 8-24mg daily sometimes more spread out and taken IV. I just moved an ocean away from where I was living about 6 days ago. Friday morning will be a week since the last time and it's only gotten worse. Extreme body aches, fever,  chills,  lightheadness, not to mention depression. I never was into pharmaceuticals until February of this year before it had only been "mdma" (I quoted that on purpose) once the garbage that was being pushed out began I quickly left doing it and only suffered heavy depression same with alcohol.  What I'm going through now coming off a hydromorphones, I wouldn't wish for anyone. Especially now that I'm around family and have to play it cool. They just think it's severe depression that I moved. Luckily at first I had some tramadol and xanax to help but since the supply is running short I've cut back so my only hope is Tylenol Advil and ibuprofen.  Kill me. Staying strong though.



That´s real bad. I´m sorry, you should be suffering quite a bit. I´ve been there. Now, I´m on methadone for ever I guess.


----------



## phoeski

xanax, valium and etizolam fucked up two straight months of my life.the bars were bought not perscribed. so was the etizolam. the 60mg a day valium script wasnt doing it for me after a while so i got on xanax. i went from 4-6mg a day to 18 almost every day. after the bars stopped smaking me in the face i started ordering the MD etizolam and those were just straight candy for me. that went from 10mg a day to almost 30mg a day. 
started shooting dope and od'ed every time i used. i went to detox, which was not bad because i was given ativan every day 3x a day. then when i got tot the treatment center the wd really hit.
i had 4 seizures in the first 2 days off everything. when i finally stabilized i had tremors to the point i couldnt write or hold a food with a spoon. double vision to the point where i couldnt read or write for over two weeks.
benzo wd made me feel like i was going insane. id compare it to being plugged into a light socket. constant shaking, mood swings, hot/cold sweats. tired but you cant sleep. the only way to know i slept was i would remember something from the dream that i knew couldnt actually happen.
fuck that noise. ill never get on that shit ever again. id 100% rather have a panic attack and just white knuckle it thru.
dont do benzos folks.


----------



## dopemaster

Benzos wds are the worst IMO. I have had a few seizures when I was not able to get to my rx. Once due to weather and the others due to arrests.

Opana I find to be pretty nasty to WD from.

Subs are bad to come off of because wds last a month for me.


----------



## Methacodone

I voted for Heroin.
I have W/D from Methadone, Oxycodone, Hydrocodone, and Heroin.

Although the Methadone W/D was completely insane, it just wasn't as hardcore as the Heroin W/D.
Heroin W/D is SO intense. My legs would start flapping like jello in so much PAIN.
I would almost literllaly crawl on my knees when I W/D from heroin.

Heroin W/D = more intense/shorter 
Methadone W/D Less intense/longer


----------



## kaosisallwesee

I've only ever had to deal with WD's from codeine (and weed, but I don't feel it counts, a few nights where its hard to sleep, nothing major).
 But the few times I've come off codeine was pretty rough. I was using about a gram or so a day back then, not a huge habit but still enough to give me killer stomach/muscular pains for 3 ish days. 
 Then the 2nd time, cold turkey again, and almost no WD's at all due to loperamide and a fuck ton of weed.


----------



## Sprout

For sheer Universe shattering awfulness: polysubstance WD is terrible. Going CT from massive doses (2kg+) of Poppy Tea (26+/- opiates in one), 20 units of alcohol, 300mg Methiopropamine and 5mg Diclazepam a day is the single worst experience of my life.


----------



## Parabolan

Quitting diazepam cold turkey after consuming large amounts for prolonged period


----------



## aroma borealis

Heroin felt the worst for me, but I got seizures from benzo withdrawal, which is more serious medically.  I've had friends who got off methadone and that seems worse than heroin.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Probably benzos


----------



## Leegrow

Never had benzo/alcohol withdrawal. It sounds terrible.

As far as opiates go, precipitated withdrawals kicked my fucking ass.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Have to say for missing one dose at 45mg a day methadone last night sucked ass.
Got threw the day on long half life only noticing minor things
Once I was tryna sleep to this morning shit was bad tho. 
Neck back pain restless limbs maybe an hour sleep.  Such a shit drug methadone got me physically  hooked as fuck had  no problems fighting cravings.. Cept at one point I was wanting to boot some done syrup but I know better, +1 H.R.


----------



## method own girl

*You r lucky*



Too many doses said:


> IME methadone WD was the worst ,lasted 3 weeks instead of the 1 week it took to get off heroin, kind of counter productive in my mind.


Jeez, if u got off methodone in three weeks you are super person or not even human. I was on 90 mls for 7 plus yrs. detoxed slowly to 20 and quit with psych care and suppport. It was close to 3 months before i could sleep more than 20 min and a year before i could even think about work. Not as severe as heroin or even benzos but it lasts the length of a bible. I experienced WD from heroin, valium, and dilaudid and I would rather do em all at once than kick methode again. Still on the done patrol but hope to get low enough to try the suboxone thing. Had a friend do it and he recommends for sure. Aanyway "the spice must flow"


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

method own girl said:


> Jeez, if u got off methodone in three weeks you are super person or not even human. I was on 90 mls for 7 plus yrs. detoxed slowly to 20 and quit with psych care and suppport. It was close to 3 months before i could sleep more than 20 min and a year before i could even think about work. Not as severe as heroin or even benzos but it lasts the length of a bible. I experienced WD from heroin, valium, and dilaudid and I would rather do em all at once than kick methode again. Still on the done patrol but hope to get low enough to try the suboxone thing. Had a friend do it and he recommends for sure. Aanyway "the spice must flow"



There are quite a few people who have cold turkeyed high doses of methadone due to incarceration. I can't even fucking imagine - as if being locked up wasn't miserable enough. What is really fucked up is the lack of care given in jail to acute gabageric withdrawal, I know the main county jail in my city has encountered lawsuits due to their lack of compassion and damage they cause by treating people worse than mere beasts.



> He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you.
> - Friedrich Nietzsche






The worst drug is whatever you're currently experiencing discontinuation symptoms from 

I've never experienced benzodiazipine withdrawal and am very careful to take 1-2 week breaks after a week or so of use in order to prevent dependency, but it seems that benzodiazepines (and by extension other gabagerics I.E. alcohol/GHB/barbiturates) seem to induce the most fucked up withdrawal symptoms. This thread is a primary reason why I'm so careful with this class of drugs - having experienced opioid withdrawals I have no intention of finding out whether it is truly worse. You benzo dependant people have my sympathy, I can't even imagine the W/D symptoms in combination with rebound anxiety! Opioid withdrawal may be fucking miserable but at least you can tell yourself you are in no mortal danger. With benzos you get all of the nasty symptoms + rebound anxiety (not that opioid withdrawal isn't anxiety inducing) + the possibility of hardcore seizures. 

Even though I have only other people's subjective reports I still vote gabagerics.


----------



## Professer

I might get a chance to compare if i fuck this up


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Professer said:


> I might get a chance to compare if i fuck this up



Lol what an opportunity! A spelunker of the caves of human misery!


----------



## THCified

Suffering WD from Uppers, in my case MPH (Extended Release) and PV (as fast-acting Medication; yes, it works if dosed correctly!). The sheer feeling of ones body being 2-3x more heavy as it actually is, which makes every movement feel like shit, RLS and inner tention and not the slightest bit of Motivation. To me, being diagnozed ADHD and suffering chronic Pain (for which i'm taking Oxycodone), those WDs are the worst - especially because all of the once vanished symptoms seem to have multiplied.

WD from Phenibut is also not the nicest, even though it doesn't have a Buzz that's strong enough making it worth suffering the Psychological/Physical Pain.

Btw, even though it's not really something to discuss here, how does Oxy compare to Hydromorphone, i.e. pain-killing properties, duration of action etc.? I'm thinking about switching, that's why i'm asking. PM me if you don't wanna post it in here!


----------



## theedeadmau5

for tramadol to be such a weak opioid, it will kick your ass harder than any other opioid.  this is because of the simple fact that it releases serotonin and norepinephrine in the body just like an SNRI.  so in addition to the physiological withdrawal associated with the opioid side of tramadol, you also have to deal with the psychological withdrawal associated with the SNRI effects.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

THCified (I was gonna PM it... but whatever, clear your messages!):

Hydromorphone is more powerful by weight when IVed - I don't know about plugged or if it has OP like safety features though there is an IR hydromorphone. Hydromorphone is to hydrocodone (and it is a minor metabolite of hydrocodone) as oxymorphone is to oxycodone (and a minor metabolite of oxycodone).

Most *morphone users are IV unless they're taking it legitimately and orally (or intravenously in terminal care settings...) for pain management. The reason is both of them have very high first-pass metabolism (through the hepatic portal vein directly from the digestive system through the liver instead of into the blood stream) much like heroin or morphine, however I plug both (h and M) and it's stronger though not the bang of IV. I bet hydromorphone is stronger rectally as well. Oxycodone and hydrocodone are both very well absorbed orally - you only IV if you're an IVDU and are chasing that rush (I see no point when plugging it is safer and has a quick onset).


----------



## THCified

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> THCified (I was gonna PM it... but whatever, clear your messages!):
> 
> Hydromorphone is more powerful by weight when IVed - I don't know about plugged or if it has OP like safety features though there is an IR hydromorphone. Hydromorphone is to hydrocodone (and it is a minor metabolite of hydrocodone) as oxymorphone is to oxycodone (and a minor metabolite of oxycodone).
> 
> Most *morphone users are IV unless they're taking it legitimately and orally (or intravenously in terminal care settings...) for pain management. The reason is both of them have very high first-pass metabolism (through the hepatic portal vein directly from the digestive system through the liver instead of into the blood stream) much like heroin or morphine, however I plug both (h and M) and it's stronger though not the bang of IV. I bet hydromorphone is stronger rectally as well. Oxycodone and hydrocodone are both very well absorbed orally - you only IV if you're an IVDU and are chasing that rush (I see no point when plugging it is safer and has a quick onset).



I'll do so... didn't notice my inbox is full! I just asked because Oxycodone, IR and XR, are both not long-lasting because even the XR Oxy releases 1/3 of it's dose within the first 20-30mins., hence the overall duration of analgesia isn't long enough, i.e. tolerance raises very fast and so dosage regimen is going straight trough the roof! I heard/read that Hydromorphone, being 7.5x in terms of painkilling properties while Oxy is "just" 1.5-2x, making it a possible better Med which is why i thought about switching to it as the XR-Formulation of HM seems to last way longer (which i don't know from experience but read online, so...) and the dose needed, obviously, is also a fair bit lower - letting aside the fact (which i think is great) of HM being almost completely free of interaction with other Medications. 

Bupe, on the other hand, was another thing i had in mind but it's way stronger from what i heard when it comes to killing pain, but it seems too long-lasting and as i heard that the WD are said to be hellish, i think HM could be a viable option, but i've to discuss this with a medical specialist. What i like is that Oxy is not as sedating as Morphine or crappy Tilidine and had, to my surprise, after stopping HRT, much less impact on T-Levels compared to my former medication. So even though taking it, Oxy/Gabapentin, regularly, my T-Levels went from nearly 1.0 (which is damn low!) to 5.8 within 6 months, just by switching to a new Medication and of course, trying to live/eat etc. more healthy as i did beforehand (and i wasn't living too unhealthy, just to point that out!).

Sorry for the Off-topic, it'll be the last time - i swear


----------



## edgewise1

theedeadmau5 said:


> for tramadol to be such a weak opioid, it will kick your ass harder than any other opioid.  this is because of the simple fact that it releases serotonin and norepinephrine in the body just like an SNRI.  so in addition to the physiological withdrawal associated with the opioid side of tramadol, you also have to deal with the psychological withdrawal associated with the SNRI effects.



For me also tramadol for all the above. Especially with a 30 a day addiction.


----------



## buddhistchick75

I completely agree. Tramadol is by far the worst withdrawals I've ever had!  I don't have WD's from Xanax or Narcs but Tramadol, ugh!


----------



## Erikmen

Besides heroin and alcohol, I also believe that cigarettes have a lifetime 'withdraw' for a lot of people.
The body metabolism changes completely and like any other drug ex smokers still think a lot about it 10 or 20 years later.


----------



## BlueBombastusVonHo

Pure praz powder......first friendly goofy slowwwwww and calm, then forgetting why you walked to the kitchen then forget where you walked from, to the point reality and dreams are tough to decipher in my experience At least, leading to hallucinations audible and visual and were very real to me then. To an almost breakdown where I rampaged threw my house shouting nonsense.
Finally to my sister breaking down begging me to stop.
Then to top it off and reallllllyyyyyy hit bottom I quit cold turkey and am at community service at a sheriffs station starting the day feeling ok ready to stop and I was.
Smoking a cig I put it out walk to get in like like every morning so the cops can frisk us and check us before we enter the station. Then I wake up on my back with a huge bald angry beefy looking sheriff not looking happy at all yelling heyyy what drugs are you on? 
To which I reply none. Haha 
had a grand mal seizure almost bit my tongue on half be careful everybody.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

I'm just going to add to this thread that PAWS of any sort is just extremely fucked up. I came off an ssri and a-typical antipsychotic (which to this day i never knew why i was taking) and that shit was over in like 2-3 months. Might have still been a little wired after the experience but I think it gave me balls and audacity to kick a half gram of morphine and 6 mg lorazepam habit C/T.

The memories from the years 2013-2014 will forever be traumatically burned into my psyche, and I will forever look back and say FUCK THAT 2 YEAR PERIOD OF MY LIFE.

Can't wait to work again.


----------



## canofham

Benzos are the worst to come off of and take the longest to really get off of properly (6 months recommended). And at that, if you use benzos, especially Klonipin, Ativan, diazapam, or midazolapam for even a few months, and properly titrate off, you can have long term effects that do not always go away due to the way it alters the brain. Here is a reference to check out...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_long-term_benzodiazepine_use


----------



## Engage

Benzodiazepines, alcohol, any GABAergic.

They're all basically the same? And, if you're stupid like me and have been taking a cocktail of them all for months...

Anyways, all the Horrors of the other withdrawals plus, extra bonus of death!

Which doesn't just 'sneak up' on you unawares but tells you its coming, *vomits bile / dry heaves so hard you see 'stars' and can't breath, shivers, twitches so hard you fall out of bed, sweat puddles* its coming! *shits pure acid, prays to God* its coming!! *audio first then full blown visual hallucinations* etc. 

For days. And days...when an hour can stretch out forever.

All in all...
 a really shit way to go.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Etizolam withdrawal was really bad. A laughable habit resulted in three months of pure agony, talk about unbearable anxiety. Don't listen to those who say etizolam withdrawal ain't bad, cuz it is for some...


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

Hey dude. Don't scare me like that. I want to have the smarts again one day. Fuck doctors.


----------



## kevthered

Just to be different, I won't state the usual benzo/opiates reply 

Not the worst, but has anyone here had experience coming off high doses of venlafaxine? It has a very distinct feeling to it when it starts to run out in your bloodstream, and I'm lost for the words to describe it, as anyone that's been on this drug will knowvwhat I mean, can someone else better describe it? 
For me its the most brutal anti depressant I've used, and ive tried them all virtually!


----------



## Sprout

Engage said:


> Benzodiazepines, alcohol, any GABAergic.
> 
> They're all basically the same? And, if you're stupid like me and have been taking a cocktail of them all for months...
> 
> Anyways, all the Horrors of the other withdrawals plus, extra bonus of death!
> 
> Which doesn't just 'sneak up' on you unawares but tells you its coming, *vomits bile / dry heaves so hard you see 'stars' and can't breath, shivers, twitches so hard you fall out of bed, sweat puddles* its coming! *shits pure acid, prays to God* its coming!! *audio first then full blown visual hallucinations* etc.
> 
> For days. And days...when an hour can stretch out forever.
> 
> All in all...
> a really shit way to go.



I can relate to this so closely, just add in a seizure or two and the most severe sleep deprivation I've ever experienced and you've got close to where I am right now.
Just throw in CT WD from 120mg/day Morphine and being poisoned by a mislabelled RC - y'know, just to make it more fun.


----------



## Bundles

I would have to say methadone being that it gets into your bones ... And that's just the physical ode rather have a wicked junk fix


----------



## Effect

Lol in your bones, huh?


----------



## 24:35

Long-term
high-dose 
short-bio
Benzos.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

SproutOnSmack said:


> I can relate to this so closely, just add in a seizure or two and the most severe sleep deprivation I've ever experienced and you've got close to where I am right now.
> Just throw in CT WD from 120mg/day Morphine and being poisoned by a mislabelled RC - y'know, just to make it more fun.



I know your pain bro. My benzo habit was kicked in conjunction with a hefty morphine habit. Seizures suck, as do the seemingly endless months and months of severely crippling mental and physical symptoms associated with PAWS. It does get "better" I guess.


----------



## semiazas

MDMA, or what passed for that in San Antonio. My (ex) gf and I would do 1-2 g in about 3 hours and when inevitable crash hit, it would hit HARD, for like the whole day.


----------



## SolidEther

All of them!! Any true withdrawal is horrible.. You all know.

I have been into deep withdrawal from opiates, benzos and amphetamines. Each alone at times and others all three at once. It is absolute misery. When I was on all three could turkey I was in an inpatient detox for 17 days. It was actual HELL.

no sleep, pain, burning skin, absolutely no emotion... Some was permanent.

Personally,the worst is Amphetamines for me. I have ADD with downgraded nuerons.

After almost 3 months of sobriety (felt more like a permanent bad crash) I went back on the Adderall (30mg 2x daily) and I have a life back.


----------



## Sprout

Give_me_some_pants said:


> I know your pain bro. My benzo habit was kicked in conjunction with a hefty morphine habit. Seizures suck, as do the seemingly endless months and months of severely crippling mental and physical symptoms associated with PAWS. It does get "better" I guess.



I ended up relapsing, unfortunately. 
I forgot about the tolerance drop and got absolutely laid out by my old maintenance dose. Quickly climbs straight back up and 600mg DHC didn't even get me itchy yesterday. 
Stopped the Librium and went back to Diclazepam - 0.25-0.5mg is now enough to mostly eliminate my anxiety, 0.75mg+ and my balance is affected in typical benzo fashion! So my 25mg should last months rather than the 7 days it used to!


----------



## Sprout

semiazas said:


> MDMA, or what passed for that in San Antonio. My (ex) gf and I would do 1-2 g in about 3 hours and when inevitable crash hit, it would hit HARD, for like the whole day.



If your worst experience is an MDxx crash, consider yourself lucky!
After experiencing polysubstance WD, on multiple occasions, I'd take the worst serotonergic crash imaginable every day and it'd be a holiday in comparison!

@SE: I feel you on the stimulant WD - it doesn't get spoken about much and sure, it's nothing, in terms of physical agony, compared to GABAergic/Mu agonist WD, but the psychological aspects are brutal!
I have AD(H)D too, so I inevitably use stimulants daily, if they are available, to function at 'full speed' (pun completely intended), but I find it difficult not to push the doses in pursuit of recreation and end up binging. MPA is the best thing I've found, much better than MPH! Complete focus, no tweakiness, just a feeling a sober clarity, along with almost zero recreation when the dose is upped.


----------



## semiazas

There not something like a "this is good to hear!" or a like button?


----------



## onion1313

Morphine. Plain old instant relief morphine.


----------



## Oasis29

After experiencing withdrawal from almost every narcotic painkiller there is, I can honestly say that the withdrawal from 75 mcg fentanyl patches makes me dream of hydromorphone or hydrocodone or oxycodone withdrawal any time. I literally would go through any other kind of withdrawal again and again before fentanyl patches at 75 mcg. The longest I've made it before checking myself into the emergency room was 3 days. Constant diarrhea. Constant vomiting. Constant nausea. Constant restless leg, arm, body restless everything syndrome. Sleep? Hah, I didnt sleep for a second until I was in the ER. Not to mention horrific painful cramps in your stomach on top of the chronic pain I have which is the reason why I am on them in the first place. There is no escape whatsoever unless you take about 5 norco and that lasts about an hour tops. The worst part is, I didn't even do it to myself, by overusing them or anything. The stupid patches fall off if you sweat too much.  I can't imagine anything worse than that and I've had my entire leg completely crushed in a farming accident. Trust me. If you can avoid it, never go on fentanyl patches.....


----------



## Oasis29

I will admit. The depression from coming down from MDMA sadly caused one of my friends to commit suicide... that's why I will never do it. Never leave someone alone for the 24-48 hours after doing it.


----------



## njirem

Pregaline (lyrica) cold turky was absolutely traumatic, physical and mentally pure hell. I've never been through opiate withdrawl but i have been though alcohol and benzo withdrawl, and ive read stories of people describing pregabalin withdrawl as a combo of opiate/benzo withdrawal. 

It felt like having the worst flu, psychosis and major insomnia and anxiety combined, had my muscles cramping and was sweating all the time, at weird places like my chest and wrists. Felt cold while it was hot, felt hot while it was cold... It was absolute torture...Didn't get any better at all, it just continued and continued for days on end, couldn't eat, drink, shower, sleep, only cry and feel like i had Ebola or something. Really thought i was dying for real.

Alcohol was pretty hard, but managable with librium. Mentally pretty hard.

Marijuhana is just annoying.

Also had some very though times kicking ssri's and benzo's, but nothing compared to the worst of the worst imo: pregabalin.


----------



## oiltrashderrickrat

Methadone easy I came off 50mg cold turkey didn't sleep for a week my legs hurt so bad I had to take baths you let my muscles get warm and relax it was by far the worst two weeks of my life now some people say benzo wd is hell I really wouldn't know I've taken benzo a lot but never became dependent on them they say if feels like your brain is zapping you or some shit I dunno but I think methodone would still be the worst nothing I did gave me any comfort except a warm bath and sugar lots of it music as well really helped just so you know those are about all you can do for the wds from that horrible shit can't believe its even legal america is fucked up like that


----------



## Erikmen

Psychologically speaking, I believe no one can ever get free from Benzo´s. Not because of the good relaxing effects, simply due to the changes they make in your way of thinking, behaving and personality. 
Even how you work and treat your beloved ones and you will never be able to cope with anxiety properly.
 Not 3 not 5 or 6 years later.
On the other other hand, I think the hardest ones, on a shorter term, are opiates because you suffer physically and you have the worst w/d from my experience ever. 
Add up eternal cravings and you have a real problem. Not as generalized though.
You do get the sense of freedom after all, which is basically impossible to get from benzos IMO.


----------



## Lady Codone

I voted benzos.  Glad to see so many others did too.  

I've quit antidepressants, opiates, stimulants and entactogens cold turkey after prolonged use and none of it was in the same universe as benzo withdrawal.  The worst part?  It took a full year for symptoms to subside enough for me to function as a human being again.  Been clean 14 months and I still have zero sex drive, can't lose the weight I gained during withdrawal and suffer with anhedonia and IBS.  

When I say withdrawal lasted a year, I'm not talking about PAWS or some other less-severe thing.  I'm talking full-blown withdrawals as bad as the first day.  

Sorry so rambly, but I can't reiterate enough how awful benzo withdrawal is.


----------



## Professer

From some other posts above: I wouldnt call any comedown withdrawal.

Erik, tell me about your benzo use. Im just rolling down that path and want to get off before its too late. But it treats my back pain better than opiates... fucking legalize cannabis FL! 2% away ugh

Same with you, lady, did the IBS come as a part of getting off it? Being gay, that'd suck to have.

I started with etiz, not long enough half life, so switched to diclazepam (supposively 7-10x potency diazepam 42hrs half-life) and my maintenance dose was 16mg at that point. Month or two later I'm dosing 50mg 1x daily, the drug isnt fun like etiz and I get no high, but I guess my addictive nature pushed it up there. Im finding Im able to lower my dose at a faster rate when I take syrian rue. I took 30mg today and am feeling fine, for now. I was trying to do an Ashton Manual type thing before that and it wasn't going so well, more on my part of impatience and funding all this. I got to 45mg doing the slow taper, but I'd cheat, so, ehh.

Any advice? Am I fucked? I also kinda developed anxiety issues after a car accident that lead to all this. I've had it all along, just I was above it, but I hermited up into a dark place after the accident and constant pain. Feel like I can't see a doc and try to explain all of this and be treated properly.

Im afraid I wont be able to fully get off it unless my back pain eventually diminishes through therapy. Oh Ive gone on too long.


----------



## SolidEther

espark1089 said:


> Ha.. I was kidding bro, I guess i don't convey sarcasm real well in writing.  It's not bad going off of it at all... It's not even a real withdrawal, i just like sleep a lot more than normal for a few days in a completely fine, content mood..



That is in the initial stages of recreational usage with moderate tolerance. We all used to enjoy the week long binge and crash asleep for 3 days and be fine. Unfortunately that period ends and the addiction becomes complicated as tolerences increase. THen the doses need are higher and are administered closer together. Crashes under heavier users with signifigant tolerance include a day or so of unsatisfied broken sleep, then no sleep for days in some cases. Horrible body aches, in the spine and shoulders specifically. THe depression and fatigue are very signifigant and can debilitate you as bedridden for days. It can make every aspect of life impossibly challenging and full of suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Phiddle Head

I'm in day 2 of quitting tramadol (1800 to 2400 mg) cold turkey. And I must admit it sucks ass, but I'll take it over quitting oxy any day. I've quit oxy (150 to 240 mg.) cold turkey three times in the past 3 years and it was far, far worse. Far worse; three days of laying in a dark room vomiting over the edge of the bed into a 5 gallon bucket. The worst time I lost 25 pounds in 3 days. I just quit 120 mg. oxy cold turkey 2 weeks ago and took very high doses of tramadol and had almost NO wds! Now I'm coming off the tramadol and it sucks but is a walk in the park compared to the oxy.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Benzos... So badly that I tapered for a year and only managed to get down to 10mg of diazepam and couldn't function at all so I said fuck it and went back to 20mg by ordering from overseas and have a stockpile of flubromazepam if it ever comes down to that which would last me for years... I have been rapid tapered, gone cold turkey, tried to taper... Fuck it. Benzos for life. And I'm still disabled and unable to function with the low dose of diazepam I'm on now so I don't know what to do. Suicide is always an option for me until I realize how many people I'd destroy and probably take with me, not to mention my belief in reincarnation means I'd just have to do it again. 

I can do any drug on a big bender and just stop. Not benzos. Fuck benzos. I hate them so much but they are the only way I can function!


----------



## Phiddle Head

I can't say I know your pain Kat but I hope you avoid the suicide route. There is always a way out and Mother Nature is a mad scientist.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Phiddle Head said:


> I can't say I know your pain Kat but I hope you avoid the suicide route. There is always a way out and Mother Nature is a mad scientist.



Suicide is out.... But these damn benzos... I don't know what to do about then because every time I try to come off of them, it's like I'm going to die. So fuck it, I'll stay on benzos... I don't know what else to do. These psychiatrists with their damn pills. I probably would have been successful with my taper if she wasn't trying to shove more pills down my throat and would have let me go at my own pace and gave me the damn diazepam syrup so I could ease off slowly but ohhhh no. Gotta take this and that and you just have to be on a damn pill and all of a sudden my need for benzos doubles. Dumb bitch I'm back where I started! 

/end rant

I wouldn't fuss with the psychiatrist at all but I have to for my disability...

But there is no worse class of drugs to come off than GABAergics. Period.


----------



## Parabolan

kevthered said:


> Just to be different, I won't state the usual benzo/opiates reply
> 
> Not the worst, but has anyone here had experience coming off high doses of venlafaxine? It has a very distinct feeling to it when it starts to run out in your bloodstream, and I'm lost for the words to describe it, as anyone that's been on this drug will knowvwhat I mean, can someone else better describe it?
> For me its the most brutal anti depressant I've used, and ive tried them all virtually!



I know EXACTLY what ur talking about...


----------



## Parabolan

Erikmen said:


> Psychologically speaking, I believe no one can ever get free from Benzo´s. Not because of the good relaxing effects, simply due to the changes they make in your way of thinking, behaving and personality.
> Even how you work and treat your beloved ones and you will never be able to cope with anxiety properly.
> Not 3 not 5 or 6 years later.
> On the other other hand, I think the hardest ones, on a shorter term, are opiates because you suffer physically and you have the worst w/d from my experience ever.
> Add up eternal cravings and you have a real problem. Not as generalized though.
> You do get the sense of freedom after all, which is basically impossible to get from benzos IMO.


So true...


----------



## 4meSM

I'm curious about benzo wd. Can't you do a SUPER SLOW taper? I mean like switching to the longest acting benzo you can get and taper as slowly as you have to, even if it takes several months. So that way you don't suffer the WD and give your body time to adapt.
Or is it too dificult? Some people do that with buprenorphine with if i'm not mistaken, obviously benzos and opiates are diferent.


----------



## MagickalKat777

The damage is still done. It's possible to learn to live with the anxiety but there is no reset. It's never gone.


----------



## Phiddle Head

It seems like you were close to quitting benzos before~ until your doctor screwed things up. Maybe you can find a new doctor who actually sees your potential to quit and doesn't shove more pills down your throat. A good support system is beyond invaluable. My support system was my doctor; I guess I got lucky to get a good one. But they are out there and you've already proven you can do it.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Well I fired that bitch... Apparently when I went off the deep end I called in a stupor and filed a complaint against my psychiatrist, don't remember doing  it, was black out drunk, but they decided to switch me to a new one. My therapist called me and told me that she has personally spoken to her and that we have similar personalities and should be a good fit. 

The problem is that I dove back into the hallucinogens and MXE and now I am not sure I want to give that up. When you taper you can't do jack shit. At best I'd be able to pull off a 1.5 year taper... Fuck that. I've already lost 7 years of my life to benzos and they say it takes half a year to a year for every year you were on them. What's the point?


----------



## DamienSin

Long time lurker first time poster...For me the hardest thing ive ever had to kick was the opiates/heroin. Ive kicked them at least 50 times in the last 20 year's so alot of unpleasant experience I have. The one difference is this for me. If I am detoxing on my own will power and not being forced its not as bad..if I just can't get my hands on any H or pills and its a forced withdrawal. .then that's much harder for me because mentally I want to get high. Where doing it myself im ok mentally and just have to deal with the physical aspects of wd. No matter how many times I suffer this same fate(wd) I still go back to my first love...no one else makes me feel how Mrs . H can.


----------



## Phiddle Head

They say a lot of things that are total bullshit. I say, you know you can do it and there is no drug stronger than will power. But it appears you've made up your mind (see what I mean about will power) so there's no point in me preaching.


----------



## Phiddle Head

That last post was for MagicalKatt. But a welcome to you, DamienSin. I am always amazed at people who can detox and return to Mr. Brownstone so many times. 4 times of cold turkey oxy quitting for me and I will never dance at that party again!


----------



## MagickalKat777

Does anyone actually successfully recover from benzos though? I mean... I was so close and it makes me mad that she fucked it up by putting me on carbamazepine when I TOLD HER it would clear my Valium faster... So she bumped me from 5 to 10 with the script and sent me on my way and now I'm back to fucking 20 (where I started)  and pissed. Does it not say in the manual to not add drugs, to not increase dose? I mean... I actually tried to be med compliant for once and get screwed.


----------



## DamienSin

Honestly I feel some people are just fucked genetically and are born drug addicts..some may not never lose there virginity to a drug and avoid that fate. For me I was 19 years old..an up and coming boxer with a pair of golden glovesat 19. I was hit by a drunken driver..broke my back. .hips..pelvis...and many surgeries followed.My bright boxing career had ended while in its infancy. (Was signing with a major trainer and going pro within 3 months) Doctors gave me pill bottle after pill bottle. Before this incident I never even drank recreationally..no pot..no tobacco. Boy did things change with that first pill. Granted I needed them just to walk but my body and mind loved the pills from the start. Love at first site.  Now here I am 21 years later..I do demolition work and construction. Im in pain management. .but my script lasts maybe a week due to my monster tolerance. I use H when I run out. If I never was hit by that car oh how things would have been different.  I never would have discovered my bodys love/want for opiates.  Ive quit many times for up to a year at a time but the pain and need to play withmy children...to be normal I threw away my sobriety. I do not feel the least bit sad or bad for myself...maybe some one can learn before its too late.  Lastly ive used suboxone..the withdrawl from that made me pray for regular opiate withdrawal.  Subs are not something that should be used long term in my experienced opinion.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Sorry to hear about your story man. For me... Mom was drinking, smoking, smoking pot, and doing coke when she was pregnant with me. Ironically I can't stand pot or coke but my step-dad used to smoke pot all the time with his friends and shit when my sis was a baby and I was like 7... Fucked up shit... Was already researching Erowid on my old school dial up when I was 16... Came back to CO when I was 17 and smoked pot the first time then I went to DXM then to research chemicals then everything else... Was on benzos for anxiety in 2004 as needed. Didn't need them often. Lung collapsed and I had surgery. They had me in a morphine drip which I was fine with but then they transitioned me over to vicoprofen. Well it gave me panic attacks so they gave me a xanax with each dose. 6 weeks I was taking 50-60mg of hydrocodone and 1.5-2mg Xanax. Went back to work and stopped all that shit and thought I was gonna die... Called the doc "oh you can't stop Xanax like that" - opiates were no problem, was done and over with... Benzos daily ever since. Now if they could have just put me on a morphine pill this never would have happened. It's obvious that thebaine derivatives are stimulating to me while morphine is not... Dumbasses! Then I get told I'm a fucking drug addict when they made me one!!!


----------



## 《Plasticity》

^ Isn't it so fucking annoying when your shrugged off for correcting your doctor? It took me almost two months and nearly $10,000 (which I am in no position to pay off due to the fact that I can't work) to get a diagnosis of pulmonary embolism because the doctors would NOT listen to me. 

I told them straight up like a thousand times, just because I have a clean chest X ray that doesn't mean all my issues are anxiety related, stop fucking sending me home and do a CT scan! Pulmonary embolism DOESN'T show on a chest x ray, only damage and scarring caused by massive embolisms will show. Apparently none of the doctors I spoke to knew this. I went back and forth between the hospital and cardiologist for months because I was, essentially, suffocating in my own body every day but no... EKG and chest x ray is fine and you have a diagnosis for anxiety therefore this is all in your head 8). 

Ahhhh, this gets me so heated thinking about doctors ignorance! Then I was labeled a drug seeker when I told them my right leg still hurt like hell (likely due to DVT) after getting shitty IV Toradol, which btw made my heart race and caused me to feel faint... On the chart, there was a remark that said "anxiety" and "drug user", which I can only assume that they think I have a scheme where I come into hospitals every time I have a panic attack and rack up debt just to get some painkillers for my leg, painkillers I can buy on the street... Then, when they finally listened to me and did a CT scan with contrast, what do you know... I have bilateral pulmonary embolism, and thousands of dollars of debt from unnecessary testing . Jesus, I hate dealing with medical professionals. 
--------
Sorry, went a little off topic there... on topic, I have to agree that GABA withdrawals are misery, especially if you have anxiety to begin with. Phenibut withdrawal sucked balls and etizolam withdrawal was horrendous. Thanks to the hospital insisting my problems were from anxiety and getting dosed with small doses of ativan, I STILL haven't recovered fully and it's been like 6 months, though I'm definitely past the acutes which were miserable and filled with extreme agoraphobia and paranoia. An overall disgusting feeling that blows opioid withdrawal out the water (kratom was my main staple, but I indulged in pharms and tar at least once a week).

MK, I have to ask though, why did you take the carbamazapine?  Couldn't you just say you were taking it or was she actually piss testing you to make sure you were taking the meds?


----------



## Phiddle Head

MK, I have no horror story of my own, as I was raised in a Norman Rockwell. But I think your experience gives you the advantage. You've seen, nay lived, the true grit and know first hand the positive and negative. It still seems to me that you had one major bout with a terrible doctor when you were so close to being clean forever. If you can do it with Dr. Lousy then you can definitely do it for good with the right Dr.


----------



## Phiddle Head

Damn, Cap'n K, you got hooked up with some lousy medical help. I can't imagine your frustration. How's the new medical team working out?


----------



## Phiddle Head

Also, Cap'n K, tell me about the Gabapentin AWS. What dose, how long, what are the wds? I'm taking GABA now to alleviate tramadol wds but plan to stop soon. Am I heading for a worse withdrawal?


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Sorry, should've clarified... when I said GABA withdrawals I was speaking of gaba-ergics in general. Haha, with that said I actually DO have experience with gabapentin withdrawal, but unfortunately it was in the midst of etizolam withdrawal so I could hardly tell what was doing what besides the fact that I felt like I had been dragged through hell by my balls. 

I took gabapentin in doses of 1,200 to 2,400mgs for about three or so weeks and when I stopped I felt a strong increase in anxiety, far stronger than the initial anxiety from etiz, my skin felt like it was on fire, I was also very restless as if I were going into opioid withdrawal as well. I frequently hear it's withdrawal compared to a combination of benzo and opiate withdrawal, and while I was already going through etiz withdrawal, I would agree with whatever credibility I have. It sucked so bad but it passed within a week and I was back to my normal, etizolam induced misery. I've taken gabapentin for weeks at a time during opioid withdrawal plenty of times (works great huh?) and never had withdrawal,  but it looks like this time I pushed my luck... at the worst possible time. 

From what I read the withdrawals are really terrible in long term users, but there are also alot of people saying they can really push the envelope and not experience any withdrawals.  I would imagine a combo of gabapentin and tramadol withdrawal would be terrible, so I would proceed with caution. No more that a week or two at a time and take small breaks is what I'll be doing from now on Good luck man, I hear tramadol withdrawal is pretty shitty due to it's SNRI activity.

And yes, I was totally mistreated and still am being tossed around. Now I have to go see a lung specialist... yippee!!!


----------



## Phiddle Head

Today is day 4 of tramadol withdrawal and I woke up feeling surprisingly good. I  have had worse light beer hangovers. If this is all tramadol AWS has to offer then I can't complain. Compared to oxy AWS, coming off of tramadol is like a gentle hand job! I quit oxy cold turkey a few times, with doses ranging from 120 to 240 mgs. It was a living hell..... until this last time two weeks ago. I quit 120 mg cold turkey but had a script for 240 tramadol pills at 50 mgs. I took very high doses of tramadol (1500 to 2000 mgs.) a day and HAD ALMOST ZERO OXY AWS!!! I did feel a little shitty but I've had colds that felt worse. I know there is seizure risk when taking high doses but I've read that people who experience seizures when taking high doses already are seizure prone~ and even then it is still a minuscule chance. Personally, I was willing to risk a seizure to save me from the nightmare of oxy AWS. I told my doctor that I had quit the oxy ct a week ago and he was amazed~ said he'd never seen anyone self wean so quickly. (and I still had a full script for 90 of 40 mg. oxy)  I just moved to this area so I had to get a new PCP and pain specialist, and the specialist was pushing gabapentin. I tried to explain that my goal was " no meds" not "different meds" but she insisted that gabapentin was non- narco, non- addictive, blah, blah so I filled the script. I used it for the first 2 nights and had the worst, restless sleep you can imagine so I quit taking it. Then I quit the tramadol ct and was not expecting such AWS. It's been shitty, but I have a very, very hard time believing that tramadol AWS is anywhere close to the agony of oxy AWS. But it was still lousy, and I read on Blue Light that gabapentin helps, so I started taking it. I only took it for 3 days so I'm not too concerned about gabapentin withdrawal, since the consensus seems to be, and logic would dictate, that it only sucks ass when coming off of high doses and a long duration of use. Either way, I feel much, much better than I have for the past few days; I was even able to take a walk in the eastern hardwood forest out back with my trusty .260~ it's buck season, you know!


----------



## incaseofaburglar

Suboxone, after a period of using 16mg/daily for a couple of years continuously was the worst withdrawal I have ever experienced. It lasted a good 90 days if I include PAWs. 

Methadone, 130mg/daily for six months, acutely, was super difficult for me. That was a horrific couple of weeks. 

However! I have seen people go through alcohol and benzo withdrawal, and I got to say, it seems worse, mainly because of the potential seizures.


----------



## Phiddle Head

Withdrawal for 90 days? You are my hero!


----------



## incaseofaburglar

Not acute withdrawals, but I dropped off from 16mg (I didn't taper, because I didn't have the control), and I definitely, definitely experienced post acute withdrawals for a good three months afterwards. I don't think this is THAT all uncommon with suboxone. A lot of people talk about PAWs/suboxone on opiate forums. Now as the weeks progressed, the PAWs became more and more bearable. 

(I had to lock myself in middle America, in my parents basement, I would have never survived it in NYC - where I was living).


----------



## Phiddle Head

Even still, my hat is off to you for doing whatever you had to do to get it done. Mind over matter.


----------



## ykm420

I think you're over-playing the 'Impossible to recover' from BZD's.. I'm addicted to them, and yes it fucking blows, but if I were to taper off, I'm positive after awhile things would go back to 'normal' if you will. They did with my long and heavy Intravenous Opiate / Cocaine use, as with booze, and Amphetamines. Not saying you're full of it, I'm just saying don't have a negative view of it, if you indeed do decide to quit. Best of luck if you do, sincerely..


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

Any physical withdrawal is much easier to overcome than a psychological one. Why? When you are physically sick it is obvious there is something wrong and it is easier to react differently. Being mentally sick in withdrawal is much harder to deal with, because it is hard to say if it is the withdrawal, your emotions, or a mental illness independent of drugs. Although I think an exception to this can be with amphetamines or SSRIs, as the brain fog and brain zaps are more a physical symptom, even if might be classified as a mental one.

If you are a poly-drug user with a primary addiction, especially if you have mental illness, then it becomes even harder to overcome a psychological addiction, as it is really hard to isolate what is causing problems, what is helping, or if the issue is just a temporary emotional one everyone experiences.


----------



## SolidEther

MagickalKat777 said:


> Benzos... So badly that I tapered for a year and only managed to get down to 10mg of diazepam and couldn't function at all so I said fuck it and went back to 20mg by ordering from overseas and have a stockpile of flubromazepam if it ever comes down to that which would last me for years... I have been rapid tapered, gone cold turkey, tried to taper... Fuck it. Benzos for life. And I'm still disabled and unable to function with the low dose of diazepam I'm on now so I don't know what to do. Suicide is always an option for me until I realize how many people I'd destroy and probably take with me, not to mention my belief in reincarnation means I'd just have to do it again.
> 
> I can do any drug on a big bender and just stop. Not benzos. Fuck benzos. I hate them so much but they are the only way I can function!



I understand... I am exactly the same way with Adderall. I was also on low dose Klonopin 1.5mg a day as well as 20mg Prozac. I tried to quit all my scripts and felt like a dead carcass all the time. This is also after stopping methadone at 40mgs. I tried to live healthly and quit but couldn't deal with ADD sypmtoms along with Major depressive disorder. I wish I had never touched it for ADD, once I did I could never go back. Tried several times and that made my mental/ physical health worse. I stopped the benzos first thinking that the Adderall would help with benzo and opiate withdrawal, it helped with methadone but stopping benzos (tapered) spun me into full blown psychosis. I never knew how fucking dependent my brain got to that Amphetamine/Benzo combo. It is dysfunctional without it.

I gave myself 2 choices... try to let my brain regain equilibrium over years and risk losing everything to battling my symptoms. Which are themselves only alleviated by Adderall. I tried for months and I could live longer without amphetamine, but live on a hellish painful limbo due to severe ADD, Chronic Major Deppression and PNS dysfunction all due to the damn drugs in the first. I mean I had ADD, but it is MUCH worse than it was if I DO NOT take Adderall. I am in constant signifigant discomfort from peripheral nervous system dysfunction after using the combination of these drugs for so long while randomly using them recreationally.

While not on these medications or at very least the Adderall I feel as though I have periods of no emotion, loss of ego, dysphoria, and de-sensitization. I have an impeding sense of withdrawal from not only society but reality, like an underlying alienation that translates into an underlying anxiety. It translates to an impossible state of being. I never had any depression when I was younger. I was drug free, a Cpl. in the U.S. Marine Corps. Sometimes I feel like all I can do is think about how I would rather be like this in combat where these screwed up senses would be an asset. I too am compelled with suicidal thoughts, but I absolutely love my wife and children so I ignore them. I cannot even enjoy life with them as I should. I should not have to fight to enjoy the company of those I love. It is so hard to explain. 

So I decided the second option...

I am going to use drugs for the rest of my life. *DAMN IT!*
Fuck it the pharmecutical companies got my ass. They snuck up, used my naievty about scripts being all good and safe and I am stuck. 

I am getting back on the Klonopin and I am currently back on Adderall. I want to be able to enjoy the smile on my baby daughter's face and feel it when my son says I love you daddy. I want my wife's hug to feel warm and cozy and be a functional husband no matter the cost..

The cost is my indefinate drug dependancy. I cannot be withdrawn in a permanent state of mental and physical agony...

Hold out as long as you can, as long as you can be your self. Hang on


----------



## legalizeall

SolidEther said:


> So I decided the second option...
> 
> I am going to use drugs for the rest of my life. *DAMN IT!*
> Fuck it the pharmecutical companies got my ass. They snuck up, used my naievty about scripts being all good and safe and I am stuck.
> 
> I am getting back on the Klonopin and I am currently back on Adderall. I want to be able to enjoy the smile on my baby daughter's face and feel it when my son says I love you daddy. I want my wife's hug to feel warm and cozy and be a functional husband no matter the cost..
> 
> The cost is my indefinate drug dependancy. I cannot be withdrawn in a permanent state of mental and physical agony...
> 
> Hold out as long as you can, as long as you can be your self. Hang on



there is nothing wrong with that man. Doesnt make you any less of a man or weak. Drug dependance is not drug addict. At the end of the day if thats what needs to be in order for you to enjoy life, so be it. Its not anyone to judge or say anything actually. Its your life and your quality of life. No matter the cost cause its your life and nobody elses. Thats what the drugs are made for. Improve quality of life


----------



## SolidEther

*legalizeall,

*I thank you for your perspective. Yes, it is about quality of life. Your sentiment is felt completely. My parents and in laws have a crushing stigma about therapuetic psychiatric medications. I am made to feel like my need for meds is improper and unecessary. I have a good psychiatrist and therapist that don't just throw pills at me either? My goal is to never go through withdrawal again. It is too detremental for my life.

Thanks again.


----------



## Professer

Im wth everyone on the mistreated by docs train. And Captain kratom, I WD'd from tramadol and pregabalin which is like, much better than gabapentin from what i've read scientifically. Sucks... loperamide is/was a good friend of mine.

I too feel that other guy's pain, I've pretty much got off my benzo but I cant go work or function in society with the anxiety. I was able to mind over matter it in my life till I got in a car accident. Docs from some acclaimed back center have tossed me around, $30 co pay each time, with no real help or understanding of the problem I have or any diagnosis at all. One of the pains I get, the sitting one, I'd experience after sitting in cars smoking blunts in highschool too long - just not as intense. They basically dont listen to me at all, look at xray/mri of my lumbar, see some disc deteriation, and say nothing can be wrong. Half of it is muscular at this point, hence recent BZD run, I cant stand long I cant sit long I have anxiety I cant manage anymore due to all this shit, where does one go? At least Im not smoking stims, minus that 1g of crystal a-php i stole money for sometime in the last month or two. Having no prob keeping away from that.


----------



## Toz

This poll is void untill pregabalin and gabapentin are added to it.


----------



## GodandLove

I know from first glance it appears that benzos seem to have the highest number of votes...buuuuut...technically, when you tally the total number of votes that are opiate exclusive....it appears opiates/opioids have the most votes. 

It's has to do with the way the pole is set up. If the pole would have sub-categorized individual benzos i.e Alprazolam, Diazepam, Clonazepam, just to name a few, like it did with opiates/opioids.... I'm sure the numbers would be a lot different. 

But hey, it's all for fun and games.


----------



## the_farklenator

i'd have to say it was when I was taking 200mg of seroquel and i stopped cold turkey (bad decision) worst stomach pains of my life ironically the pains were only cured by eating a lot of food


----------



## Professer

I'd say combo would be my worst imaginable. High dose opi/bzd CT.

Have mercy...


----------



## dhartsell1

Definitely Opiates and Benzo's... After several months of heavy drinking isn't fun either but it goes away fast.


----------



## itsonlyme123

Drug addiction goes way behond the acute or protrcted withdrawal, that literally is the easy part. Addiction is addiction is addiction regardless of the substance involved.


----------



## CfZrx

the_farklenator said:


> i'd have to say it was when I was taking 200mg of seroquel and i stopped cold turkey (bad decision) worst stomach pains of my life ironically the pains were only cured by eating a lot of food


 Hey fark, how did it go with the seroquel? I have tapered from 200 down to 50, hope to phase off this shit one day if I can ever remember how to sleep again  I sure had severe night sweats cutting down, but that was it.  Did you ever get clean off Sera?


----------



## SolidEther

itsonlyme123 said:


> Drug addiction goes way behond the acute or protrcted withdrawal, that literally is the easy part. Addiction is addiction is addiction regardless of the substance involved.



I would agree to this as the greater the addiction the more it increases various symptoms of withdrawal. A very addictive type of personality will make withdrawal much more difficult to tolerate and overcome after the primary course of symptoms alleviate. 

Opiates and Benzos combined is terrible...
Benzos alone are far worse than just opiate withdrawal...
Amphetamine withdrawal...

They all have a bit of hell. All three together is death. It all depends on your choices how you map out and try to avoid them. Sometimes experience alone works, but in a case where addiction is too great even experience in all it's terrific entirety is not greater than the compulsion of addictive decision making. Keep check all the time... Try as best you can, anyway.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

MagickalKat777 said:


> Does anyone actually successfully recover from benzos though? I mean... I was so close and it makes me mad that she fucked it up by putting me on carbamazepine when I TOLD HER it would clear my Valium faster... So she bumped me from 5 to 10 with the script and sent me on my way and now I'm back to fucking 20 (where I started)  and pissed. Does it not say in the manual to not add drugs, to not increase dose? I mean... I actually tried to be med compliant for once and get screwed.



Replying to an old post, but oh well. I'm pretty sure most people do end up fully recovering from benzos. After my last kindling relapse on the shit I was actually ADVISED by my doctor to taper over 4 days. FOUR FUCKING DAYS after multiple cold turkey attempts and 5 years on that garbage. I got hooked before I made it outta high school. Well, after 7 months living on no sleep and diet sprite, 2 seizures, using a lot of heroin, and an additional 7 months of total sobriety except for cigs and mushrooms a couple times I can tell I'll be fine pretty soon.

It's fucked up how they treat you, call you a liar when you've been off of it for so long, try to put you on other shit, try to further diagnose you with shit you don't have when you're just experiencing withdrawal etc. A lot of what they do doesn't make any sense.

Shit took everything I loved man. My kid, my woman, my job, my house, everything. I refused to keep taking their poison. If I could do it over again would I? Probably not but I know life will be good again. Nothing wrong with doing what you need to do to get through life on the other hand. My choices were lose everything to regain myself or keep everything to continue losing myself.

My insurance got cut off too btw and I wasn't going to try to score feeling the way I was for the rest if my life. Lol


----------



## MyTiara83

In the same boat here but managed to go from mg to .05 mg a day.  Good luck!


----------



## Topmid

i've used benzos a lot but never long enough consecutively to get severe withdrawals. i do my best to avoid that situation by using benzos sparingly. i never really do more than 4mg in one day, although i have a few times. i never use more than 3 days in a row, and i usually don't even use weekly. i mostly just binge occasionally. i sometimes will go months without them.

i have been a heroin addict for 3 years now. the first year was strictly intranasal and smoked, on and off for about 8 months before becoming a daily user. i IV'ed for the first time and immediately quit for 3 months. i came back to it and became a daily IV user to this day. that 3 months was the only time i ever quit for more than a week. i've only gone a week without H a handful of times. i go into withdrawals quite often since i'm broke a lot or can't get a ride to cop. going through heroin withdrawal is complete agony every time. 

after 12-24 hours, depending on how much i've done, i begin to ill. i know i've entered withdrawal when i sneeze for the first time. my mind goes into a state of despair and shitty anxiety. scoring some dope will be the only thing i think about. some people get the sweats but i only get chills. even in the summer i will feel extremely cold. my body temperature feels like it has dramatically dropped. i can be in sweaters, or under a few blankets, have the heat on full blast, etc but it won't help that much because it is my body that is cold. the only thing that helps is a bath/shower. i don't get nauseous or the shits, although i will have to take a shit and it usually hurts because of how dry it is. plus it sucks to sit on the freezing ass toilet seat. i will sneeze often and every time i sneeze it is 5 consecutive sneezes. i can't stop yawning and it makes my eyes super watery all day long. it is pretty hard to eat even though i'm hungry. it's mainly just getting things down my throat that is the hard part, and the fact that my stomach feels all turned around and whatnot. one of the worst parts for me is that i am extremely weak and feel like i have no energy. getting out of bed, walking, picking something up, changing my clothes, basically "doing" anything feels like a chore. it is very difficult just to move, but laying down sucks too. i don't feel that much better by not moving. if i stand/walk for any amount of time i will feel sore very quickly. my legs and feet will feel like i just ran 3 miles just from walking DOWN the stairs. having stairs in my house sucks pretty bad. there's also a feeling that i wanna just crawl out of my own skin. it's hard to explain but other junkies will know what i mean. it's an irritable feeling that never ends. the sniffles bug the shit out of me too. my nose will run and run and run yet my cough will be so dry and my throat will be super itchy. can't forget about the RLS. i will tap my legs and feet every single second of my withdrawal. insomnia will make me want to shoot myself. i'll be awake for 36 hours and finally get to sleep but i will just toss and turn and wake up every 30 mins and every single time it will be a challenge to fall back asleep. even though i haven't slept i will never even feel tired at all. the anxiety is horrible. it is impossible to feel content doing anything. i cannot focus on anything and i constantly feel like i need to be doing something else but i just can't, unless it involves scoring dope. i think that covers just about all of the symptoms i feel...

all of this is relieved the instant a bit of heroin enters my bloodstream through a syringe... this is all i live for... it is depressing...


----------



## phatass

benzos by far.

IME makes opiate, even longterm high dose MMT wihrawals seemed easy in coparison wih he benzo w/d and he awefull benzo PAWS which i have suffered from for months in he past!

I would rather CT, or taper any opiate than go  through benzo CT or taper (at the doses i'm on, for the amount of years i've been on them), either way it's 2 years  to a lifetime of benzo wihdrawals (rebound anxiety, worse insomnia, PAWS etc.)....

Opiate w/d SUCKS, but it's a lot faster over and done with and wih help from Rx meds like gabpanein, clonidine, loperamide, and an exceptional benzo etc., opiate w/d far is far easier... not relapsing is the hardest wih opiaes, no the w/d iself, again IMO/ IME...


----------



## Parabolan

Withdrawl of smack and xanax habit is a bitch...


----------



## Sprout

Topmid said:


> i've used benzos a lot but never long enough consecutively to get severe withdrawals. i do my best to avoid that situation by using benzos sparingly. i never really do more than 4mg in one day, although i have a few times. i never use more than 3 days in a row, and i usually don't even use weekly. i mostly just binge occasionally. i sometimes will go months without them.
> 
> i have been a heroin addict for 3 years now. the first year was strictly intranasal and smoked, on and off for about 8 months before becoming a daily user. i IV'ed for the first time and immediately quit for 3 months. i came back to it and became a daily IV user to this day. that 3 months was the only time i ever quit for more than a week. i've only gone a week without H a handful of times. i go into withdrawals quite often since i'm broke a lot or can't get a ride to cop. going through heroin withdrawal is complete agony every time.
> 
> after 12-24 hours, depending on how much i've done, i begin to ill. i know i've entered withdrawal when i sneeze for the first time. my mind goes into a state of despair and shitty anxiety. scoring some dope will be the only thing i think about. some people get the sweats but i only get chills. even in the summer i will feel extremely cold. my body temperature feels like it has dramatically dropped. i can be in sweaters, or under a few blankets, have the heat on full blast, etc but it won't help that much because it is my body that is cold. the only thing that helps is a bath/shower. i don't get nauseous or the shits, although i will have to take a shit and it usually hurts because of how dry it is. plus it sucks to sit on the freezing ass toilet seat. i will sneeze often and every time i sneeze it is 5 consecutive sneezes. i can't stop yawning and it makes my eyes super watery all day long. it is pretty hard to eat even though i'm hungry. it's mainly just getting things down my throat that is the hard part, and the fact that my stomach feels all turned around and whatnot. one of the worst parts for me is that i am extremely weak and feel like i have no energy. getting out of bed, walking, picking something up, changing my clothes, basically "doing" anything feels like a chore. it is very difficult just to move, but laying down sucks too. i don't feel that much better by not moving. if i stand/walk for any amount of time i will feel sore very quickly. my legs and feet will feel like i just ran 3 miles just from walking DOWN the stairs. having stairs in my house sucks pretty bad. there's also a feeling that i wanna just crawl out of my own skin. it's hard to explain but other junkies will know what i mean. it's an irritable feeling that never ends. the sniffles bug the shit out of me too. my nose will run and run and run yet my cough will be so dry and my throat will be super itchy. can't forget about the RLS. i will tap my legs and feet every single second of my withdrawal. insomnia will make me want to shoot myself. i'll be awake for 36 hours and finally get to sleep but i will just toss and turn and wake up every 30 mins and every single time it will be a challenge to fall back asleep. even though i haven't slept i will never even feel tired at all. the anxiety is horrible. it is impossible to feel content doing anything. i cannot focus on anything and i constantly feel like i need to be doing something else but i just can't, unless it involves scoring dope. i think that covers just about all of the symptoms i feel...
> 
> all of this is relieved the instant a bit of heroin enters my bloodstream through a syringe... this is all i live for... it is depressing...



I feel you.
Slept once in 5 days, and even that took a potent hypnotic - Nifoxipam.
Though other than insomnia, this kick is pretty easy.


----------



## Boilerdog

Alcohol was the worst for myself,
 Worse than OxyContin. With oxy I had the basic dope sickness which was not fun by any means. 
 Alcohol on the other hand was horrible. The shakes, puking, depression that came with the withdrawals are something I wish on no one.  I'm 21 months sober now and still the monster wants out every now and then.  I tell everyone who has the misfortune of being an addict, or recovering addict that acceptance is the one thing we must always work on. 
  Accept that your demon will return and then accept that you will not go with him, as the big book says: this to shall pass!!


----------



## thegreatmilenko

SUBOXONE!! Worst WD because it takes such a long time. This is the end of my 5th month being off 8/2 mg Sub strips and I just bought one the other day out of nowhere... I guess I gave in to a craving or something... But yeah SUBOXONE is the worst in my book. I have WD from Adderall, and Xanax before too. (All WDs suck b@!!$, of course)


----------



## bscott52789

I've detoxed off most these drugs and I'd 100% say benzos... followed by methadone and subutex, then dope and all other opiates. Crack and meth/amphetamines are like a week of feeling a little bad... not even comparable to benzos/methadone. SSRI's can suck too. The absolute worst would have to be a combo like going to jail and cold turkeying benzos/opiates/meth/alcohol. A buddy of mine did that and went insane.


----------



## Benzoopiatefree

Agree was taking 6-8 80mg Oxys and 
5-6 2mg xanax a day for over 20 years, hardest withdrawal ever!!
Had seizure in bathtub,  almost died but mom knocked on door and heard weird noises, she broke the door and my father revived me , literally saved my life! 
Took about 30 days to feel kinda normal , but the first 14 days or so we're the worst feeling ever!!!

Now on low dose of suboxone,
Which I think is great for W/D's
and you can't get high
Haven't taken any opiates in years
Even though I have easy access
And sometimes they pass through my hands , I resist.. 
Thank god
And RIP to my best friend Drew P.
who past away in 2002, from OD
his brother passes away this year
From same and his wife Stephanie
Past a few years ago, and to my ex
Deenie RIP.. Miss you 
Xoxo

All these lost loved ones from this disease!
And all these insurance companies paying for people to get addicted ,but no insurance companies pay for Suboxone!!!!!  WTF???

A big RACKET!!!


----------



## incaseofaburglar

thegreatmilenko said:


> SUBOXONE!! Worst WD because it takes such a long time. This is the end of my 5th month being off 8/2 mg Sub strips and I just bought one the other day out of nowhere... I guess I gave in to a craving or something... But yeah SUBOXONE is the worst in my book. I have WD from Adderall, and Xanax before too. (All WDs suck b@!!$, of course)



Completely agree with you. Suboxone is the worst. For me, it was the post acute withdrawals associated with suboxone that were the hardest to get through -- the psychological torment of ongoing PAWs was really difficult.


----------



## PhishPhanPhil

My worst withdrawal experience of all time has to be when I was previously prescribed 3 xanax bars a day and was a heavy heroin/hydromorphone and cocaine IV drug user.  I got a section 35, here in Mass, that's just when the courts make u go to detox. After the 7 days in detox (where you are still given methadone everyday, and I was still given my bars 3 times a day, yet I was coming off a 300 to 400 dollar a day habit which I had maintained for almost 3 years) I was extremely sick from the opiates finally leaving my system, and discovered that my "friends" had taken my basically brand new prescription of bars on me thinking I wasn't getting out.  My doctor was on vacation and all I could do was go to the ER each day and get administered 1mg of xanax a day.  I did that for the first three days to keep from dying ( that's what it felt like anyways)  I had to take random drug tests, which weren't so random, about 5 days a week, while on trial so I didn't use any opiates or cocaine.  I made so many desperate attempts calling my doctor's private practice and trying to get the other doctor he worked with to write me out a fresh xanax bar script that when he came back from vaca he wouldn't issue me a new script.  The way I remember it (this was over ten years ago) my withdrawals lasted about a month, where I would sleep maybe every third day or so.  After that I was able to sleep and eat again but anxiety was through the roof for at least another month.  I was just shocked that I didn't die.


----------



## jayhawk920

Most definitely opana. The withdrawal is so bad, and so quick. If u go to sleep am hour after your dose, and sleep just a few minutes, you are in withdrawal


----------



## itsonlyme123

many drugs aren't physically addictive but the physical and physcholigal symptoms of stress caused by cessation can be pretty nasty from e.g amphetamine and this overarches my earlier post about stopping using x drug  being far worse than the initial detox in my opinion. Heroin withdrawal was nasty but no where near as hard to get over long term compared to amphetamine or ghb or benzos.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Pretty much any strong GABAergic. Since GABA, drugs that potentiate its action, and drugs that work on the GABA-A and GABA-B receptors, are anti-convulsant in nature, withdrawal from such drugs is the opposite - conductive to seizures, which can be fatal.

Death is probably the worst outcome from withdrawal so yeah.

If we don't include that then it really depends on the user's own physical and mental well-being and the severity of their use, their support network, and the manner in which they cease their use that determine the severity of the withdrawal for them so there's no real concrete answer. One person's going to have a tougher time coming off their anti-depressants than from their pain meds, while another might find both of those a breeze but find it impossible to quit smoking.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Indeed to each their own. But the worst is gabagerics for those reasons.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well I guese Gabagerics, though I've never experience full blown out witdrawls from them...usually I get really bad re-bound anxiety, muscle aches, deppressed, don't wanna leave house, and get short-fused with people. Oxy and Hydrocodone sucks, but in terms of opiates the worst one I came off of was the good ole' natural Poppy Pods...in a way after a while they seem to work as a maintiance drug since they seem to have such a long half-life or some shit, when my supply of those ran out, I got on Kratom, was tough the first week then leveled out, but was still using pill with the kratom to...anyway my vote is for pods SO FAR. Been on Subs for about a year and a half and really just don't wanna think about that from the stories I read...Will have plenty of Lope,Kratom,and Poppy Pods/Seeds around when that day comes, or just go to the Methadone Clinic since I am fine with being on Maintaince for the rest of my life, pretty much the first time in my life I have felt stable, or well stable enough.


----------



## Smoky

Each withdrawal at the time I was goin through it, but benzos, Bottom line - even worse than methadone and heroin!


----------



## Sprout

I always found Alcohol and Benzo/Thienodiazepines to differ quite greatly upon cessation - EtOH WD felt far more physical.


----------



## Lady Codone

Benzos for the win. 

I didn't know a human being could feel that bad...for that long.  Etizolam was the first drug that made me seriously consider suicide as a viable way out.  Makes opiate withdrawal feel like a head cold.  0/10 will never do again.


----------



## keeping

i concur with my esteemed colleagues; etizolam, hands down. coming off that after two years was the scariest experience of my entire life


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

On a minor benzo wd 200mgs alp and like 500mg valium in a a month or so
 And long term methadone just stopped two days ago so I'll let you know.


----------



## Erikmen

Fentanyl, as the initial dose of methadone would be huge. Plus, there is no other way imo


----------



## xxgotchipsxx

My first post, long time reader tho. I always come to this site before making a decision.   
I would have to say for me the hardest thing to stop was alcohol,  yeah no joke.  I was a 750ml a day vodka drinker. Also a pain pill taker that started with 5s. that turn into 20s, 80s, iv use of 80s then heroin sniffing and shooting cause it was cheaper. Also had  long runs with coke, same goes for that, sniffing , iv, then shooting crack cause it was way cheaper then powder. Special K was a  buddy for a long time, iv use with that I didn't like. also along with extasy, only sniffed that and to orally.   Still after all I had mentioned the alcohol was the worst I felt when I stopped.  I drink here and there once in the blue moon, but now I traded that for the pain meds again and its sucking the life out of me financially.   I used to go out all the time, go to dinner with my girlfriend and her son.   Now we live in separate places, (not cause of the use of pills) she has some mental problems and we are just taking a break till she can see the doctor.  It's been a long 16yrs of drug use and it's hasn't been a fun one considering what all I had going for me.


----------



## Erikmen

Definitely methadone if you have used it for too long


----------



## Methacodone

I don't remember posting on here, I  probly did, but want to post again.

I voted for Heroin. 

That w/d, was the only 1 that I wanted to commit suicide on, I literally couldn't handle 30 mins of it, it's just so fucking INTENSE. I was smoking black tar heroin, never IV'd, for a little over a year. 
But the w/d got so bad because, I was on other opiates before I started heroin. 3 years of hydrocodone abuse, 80-120mg daily, 3 years of oxycodone abuse, 120-200mg daily, after pills got WAY too expensive, I made the biggest mistake of my life and started chasing the dragon (smoking heroin), after I hit rock bottom, sold everything, stole almost everything in my parents house, I had no choice but to commit to them that I am an addict and need help, it was that, or 6 feet under. My parents saw me sick like a dog, it was winter time, they were wearing jackets, and I was literally sweating like I just got out the shower, puking everywhere, my legs would not stop twirling around in pain (RLS), dehydrated, I was puking yellow stuff, that tasted so bitter, I knew for a fact that's the poison from heroin trying to come out of my body. So my parents rushed me to the hospital, the nurses saw how I was, and they literally let me in a room in less than 30 mins, compared to a 6-8 hour waiting list, they imedialtey IV'd me Ativan for the shakes and anxiety, promethazine for the nausea, and morphine for the pain, after I got medicated, I finally calmed down A BIT. I never lied to the doctors or nurses or my parents what im in the ER for, but they were cool enough to take care of me THAT DAY. The doctor said to my parents, you have 2 choices to save your son, REHAB OR MMT. Now, we're not a rich family, who can afford $15k-$20k a month for rehab, so they rushed me to MMT, and I can honestly say, methadone DID save my life. Imagine their was no such thing as MMT clinics or such, its an addicts worst nightmare, but I thank god for methadone, it's literally a life saver for addicts.

After that, I never touched heroin again, its pure fucking poison, who knows wtf people put in that shit. 
Ever since then, I never fucked around with street drugs, Pharmacuticals are CLEAN, and you KNOW what you're taking. 

So yeah, Methadone, I love you, and thank you for saving my life.


----------



## woamotive

Hmmm.. Ive withdrawn from many. Id say either alcohol or methadone. Both were horrendous! Im pretty sure both wds have already been described and discussed so... Back to work!


----------



## thelung

I voted for Methadone.  By far the worst kick I've ever been through.  I'm actually surprised that Methadone wasn't higher up there in the survey results.


----------



## Erikmen

​methadone!!!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

3rd on the methadone.

Xanax as well.


----------



## Erikmen

Methacodone said:


> I don't remember posting on here, I  probly did, but want to post again.
> 
> I voted for Heroin.
> 
> That w/d, was the only 1 that I wanted to commit suicide on, I literally couldn't handle 30 mins of it, it's just so fucking INTENSE. I was smoking black tar heroin, never IV'd, for a little over a year.
> But the w/d got so bad because, I was on other opiates before I started heroin. 3 years of hydrocodone abuse, 80-120mg daily, 3 years of oxycodone abuse, 120-200mg daily, after pills got WAY too expensive, I made the biggest mistake of my life and started chasing the dragon (smoking heroin), after I hit rock bottom, sold everything, stole almost everything in my parents house, I had no choice but to commit to them that I am an addict and need help, it was that, or 6 feet under. My parents saw me sick like a dog, it was winter time, they were wearing jackets, and I was literally sweating like I just got out the shower, puking everywhere, my legs would not stop twirling around in pain (RLS), dehydrated, I was puking yellow stuff, that tasted so bitter, I knew for a fact that's the poison from heroin trying to come out of my body. So my parents rushed me to the hospital, the nurses saw how I was, and they literally let me in a room in less than 30 mins, compared to a 6-8 hour waiting list, they imedialtey IV'd me Ativan for the shakes and anxiety, promethazine for the nausea, and morphine for the pain, after I got medicated, I finally calmed down A BIT. I never lied to the doctors or nurses or my parents what im in the ER for, but they were cool enough to take care of me THAT DAY. The doctor said to my parents, you have 2 choices to save your son, REHAB OR MMT. Now, we're not a rich family, who can afford $15k-$20k a month for rehab, so they rushed me to MMT, and I can honestly say, methadone DID save my life. Imagine their was no such thing as MMT clinics or such, its an addicts worst nightmare, but I thank god for methadone, it's literally a life saver for addicts.
> 
> After that, I never touched heroin again, its pure fucking poison, who knows wtf people put in that shit.
> Ever since then, I never fucked around with street drugs, Pharmacuticals are CLEAN, and you KNOW what you're taking.
> 
> So yeah, Methadone, I love you, and thank you for saving my life.



That's what I thought until I decided I didn't want to be plugged to any drugs. That means no methadone.

It's like your Heroin withdraw every day for almost a month. And that success thought. Not at all.
 It never ends you see. Then, when you think it's over. Where are your happiness??

Guess what! you have no endorphin, no real motive to live. Well I'm forced to think otherwise. 
And about suicided thoughts?  ..knock your head all the time now!!

People say that in a couple of months I SHOULD be better. NO not really. It may take one year.
You just switched heroin for a legal much more potent opiate. Try to quit that, you'll see..

BTW, did you know heroin came to relieve those poor addicted to morphine early in 1910/20?
Now you've gotten Methadone. EasyWay, merely illusion. 
It did save your life man, it's just not meant to be 4ever IME/O.


----------



## PotatoMan

funny the poll doesn't mention weed. That and nicotine prob the only things I've withdrawn from. Out of the 20+drugs I've tried I never let my self become physically dependent on any pharms. Got some rebound effects from benzo binges tho. +1 for P-Man


----------



## David Wooderson

I totally agree with erikmen.

Methadone was by far the worst drug to come off of, hands down.
The only reason it still exists IMO is greed. 
If I truly didn't give a fuck I would open a methadone clinic.

Not that suboxone is a wonder drug, but I've had the displeasure of experiencing both and I'll choose a sub withdrawal any day of the year over methadone.

I have had opiate and benzo withdrawal at the same time, that is unimaginable, even in a hospital setting, will never do that again.


----------



## Erikmen

Good for you David, really!

My hospital setting is now over. 

I just want it to be over..some peace of mind for a change.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

David Wooderson said:


> I totally agree with erikmen.
> 
> Methadone was by far the worst drug to come off of, hands down.
> The only reason it still exists IMO is greed.
> If I truly didn't give a fuck I would open a methadone clinic.
> 
> Not that suboxone is a wonder drug, but I've had the displeasure of experiencing both and I'll choose a sub withdrawal any day of the year over methadone.
> 
> I have had opiate and benzo withdrawal at the same time, that is unimaginable, even in a hospital setting, will never do that again.



Gotta agree with ya man good point on the greed shit.
those clinics are money mills, that being said I believe maintenance isn't all bad it really dose save some people.

Should be permanent tho as its ruff on the body and really gets you strung out when you stop.

And I'm currently comin off a nice habit of both it sucks ass hole.

Last couple days have been shit but today  I'm feelin good.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

19 months. Still feeling shitty from the benzos. 19 fucking months son. But yo I hit a year clean of the dog food on valentines day.

@goodrappergonebad once you get off the xan stay off.. Do the WD once. Last time I relapsed back in '13 I fucked myself hard son.


----------



## Erikmen

The thing about quitting benzodiazepines IMO/E is dealing with the psychological constant withdraw and to relearn how to think without any brain muscle relaxants, so to speak.

There is certain level of anxiety that we forget we have when using benzos, so everything seems a bit more challenging and that can be difficult to deal with. 

I believe it's very hard to quit benzos for good, but imo, it can't be compared to other addictions. Opiates for instance is just so much different. Different challenges..


----------



## shootznskores

PotatoMan said:


> funny the poll doesn't mention weed. That and nicotine prob the only things I've withdrawn from. Out of the 20+drugs I've tried I never let my self become physically dependent on any pharms. Got some rebound effects from benzo binges tho. +1 for P-Man



It doesn't mention weed, because weed withdrawal is nothing. Caffeine withdrawal is more serious...


----------



## Rachella666

Xanax for sure. Im just after spending 9 weeks in our psychiatric ward and I went through the horrors with withdrawals, I swear I wouldnt wish it on my worse enemy. Xxx


----------



## sweetsurrender

Benzos


----------



## KountCrackula

I would have to say methadone or suboxone because, it last a ridiculously long ass time, weeks depending on how long you've been taking your dose. Suboxone is weeks of hell but doans seem to ease the DT's a lot but you have to wait several days to take it after the suboxone.


----------



## inthetriptank

I've never been addicted to benzo's, but methadone sucked pretty hard...I had a month or more of withdrawals, GI issues/insomnia/inability to regulate body temp/etc.  And the depression was unholy...But looking through this thread, it seems BZD's are even worse.  I feel lucky I haven't had to go through that.


----------



## z06-frank

Benzos


----------



## kaylin1992

I've withdrawled from every drug except alcohol and even tho the benzo withdrawal sucked I think the longest and most painfulest withdrawal would have to have been when I went off 110mg of methadone in jail. I was dead sick almost 2 months.


----------



## kaylin1992

I never experienced a suboxin withdrawal either actually, I was on 8mg 4x a day for 6months and just stopped and felt fine. for the longest I didn't believe people when they said they had withdrawals from it but now I understand everyone's body is different


----------



## z06-frank

Did you taper down from 32 mg a day or just stopped ct. .. That's nuts if you didn't feel anything. .. I am on 8 weeks off of H and still feeling like shit better every week but no energy


----------



## Ignot

I remember going cold turkey after eating about 300-500 2mg Xanax bars in a few months...Was not cool.  I was stuck in a couch and was sweating balls and felt like dying for about 4 days straight maybe.

It fucked with my head permanently. That  withdrawal experience was four years ago, and to this day I stay the fuck away from Benzo'z. I no longer get euphoria. I go from..."damn I feel chill...and then blackout and do stupid shit.


The thing is I don't think it's the withdrawal that's as bad as the 'Black out' stage. In this stage you can get yourself killed,or kill someone else. Or end up in Jail for the rest of your life.

I can drink like a fish and pass the fuck out...I take too much Benzo and I become violent and wreckless shit


----------



## brezad225

Suboxone  and Methadone  it is the worst. It took me 42 days just to start sleeping  again and I didn't eat for 8 days, it's the worst pain ever sometimes I'd rather get hit by a truck


----------



## TheLostBoys

brezad225 said:


> Suboxone  and Methadone  it is the worst. It took me 42 days just to start sleeping  again and I didn't eat for 8 days, it's the worst pain ever sometimes I'd rather get hit by a truck





How many MG's of Methadone were you on & for his long?


----------



## smitty704

IME.... Heroin. Period.


----------



## thevez

Hello


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

Strange that so many voted for benzos. Ever try meditation and learning to master your own thoughts? Aside from possible seizures, the benzo withdrawal is 100% psychological, but then again, anxiety itself is a psychological problem, not a physical one. Evidence of this is to have someone with anxiety take LSD and have a panic attack... they will really think they are dying, even worse than benzo withdrawal. Although then again, very people in the western world ever learn to work on controlling their conscious mind, hence why drugs are so often used to treat problems that are actually psychological in nature, instead of chemical. This applies for most drug addiction.

As for something like heroin, there are physical withdrawals which cannot be overpowered by a normal mind, unless you can learn to access the brain which is responsible for reactions to said physical stimuli, which I think is outside the realm of possibility for people at the current evolutionary position.


----------



## falsifiedhypothesi

This is gonna sound weird but the only drug I've had withdrawals from is diphenhydramine. I was taking anywhere from 175-250mg a day for a couple months, I was on smaller doses for another couple months before that. I was just taking them for a quick sleep. 

When I stopped it felt like my skin was trying to escape from my body. I couldn't sleep and would squirm around, kicking and flailing in my bed for at least 5 hours. The only thing that put me out in that state was .75mg of Xanax and some weed.


----------



## pinpoint

PsychedelicWizard said:


> Strange that so many voted for benzos. Ever try meditation and learning to master your own thoughts? Aside from possible seizures, the* benzo withdrawal is 100% psychological*, but then again, anxiety itself is a psychological problem, not a physical one. Evidence of this is to have someone with anxiety take LSD and have a panic attack... they will really think they are dying, even worse than benzo withdrawal. Although then again, very people in the western world ever learn to work on controlling their conscious mind, hence why drugs are so often used to treat problems that are actually psychological in nature, instead of chemical. This applies for most drug addiction.
> 
> As for something like heroin, there are physical withdrawals which cannot be overpowered by a normal mind, unless you can learn to access the brain which is responsible for reactions to said physical stimuli, which I think is outside the realm of possibility for people at the current evolutionary position.



wat

Have you ever been through a BZD withdrawal? I have had a taste of it and it is most certainly not all in your head. Way to minimize others' experience while maximizing your own. I'm not even going to bother naming off the physiological symptoms, you can look them up yourself.


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

pinpoint said:


> wat
> 
> Have you ever been through a BZD withdrawal? I have had a taste of it and it is most certainly not all in your head. Way to minimize others' experience while maximizing your own. I'm not even going to bother naming off the physiological symptoms, you can look them up yourself.



Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was assuming someone tapered off, not just stopped entirely.

Yes, even SSRIs have "brain zaps" and other physical withdrawal, but a benzo's psychological withdrawal occurs even when tapering off.


----------



## mygreenbic

bigdaddy123 said:


> oxycontin for me.I have talked to many people about this topic,and they all agreed it was benzos.[these guys are herion addicts also]





bigdaddy123 said:


> oxycontin for me.I have talked to many people about this topic,and they all agreed it was benzos.[these guys are herion addicts also]





PsychedelicWizard said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was assuming someone tapered off, not just stopped entirely.
> 
> Yes, even SSRIs have "brain zaps" and other physical withdrawal, but a benzo's psychological withdrawal occurs even when tapering off.





pinpoint said:


> wat
> 
> Have you ever been through a BZD withdrawal? I have had a taste of it and it is most certainly not all in your head. Way to minimize others' experience while maximizing your own. I'm not even going to bother naming off the physiological symptoms, you can look them up yourself.


I definitely vote benzos and most specifically clonazepam.  I ran out early one month and went through the most severe,  acute withdrawal.  What he said about the anxiety being a big psychological part of it does have some merit.  In the sense that if you expect to get off of benzos eventually you are going to have to just accept the anxiety and face it.  That's the only time you will get some kind of relief.  The only problem is you are going to go through a lot of suffering before you can get to that point.  You almost have to get to the point where the mental agony is so painful that your brain throws up it's metaphorical arms and says "I give up. " Only then will you have a moment of zen like serenity.  After you face yourself for nights on end and realize all of the horrible things snot yourself that you've been using chemicals to run from will this happen.  You will learn that you've been under mind control all of your life in a dualistic pillar based self constructed reality.  This moment is short lived though because all of your addictions and problems start to reattach themselves to you and the withdrawal returns.  Good thing is though that you know there is a way to escape your addiction it's going to take a lot of passion and suffering to learn how to deal with these problems without chemicals.  This being said,  clonazepam withdrawal is still highly dangerous and often times deadly.  It is a rare benzo as it has seratonergic properties,  gaba b affinity (which always causes a severe withdrawal syndrome,  in addition to the normal gaba a and bz actions seen with other benzos.  Not only do the psychological symptoms occur such as severe anxiety and insomnia,  but also physical symptoms like diarrhea , nausea,  etc. Horrible tactile sensations emerge along with hallucinations,  and delirium.  Convulsions are highly probable even with a taper.  This is a serious issue that needs medical attention and should not be dealt with alone. 
I've been through methadone,  heroin, and xanax withdrawal and while all of those are extremely horrible and difficult,  you are better off having to go through that then clonazepam withdrawal.  Good luck if you have to ever face it.
regards, 
mygreenbic


----------



## mygreenbic

bigdaddy123 said:


> oxycontin for me.I have talked to many people about this topic,and they all agreed it was benzos.[these guys are herion addicts also]





PsychedelicWizard said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was assuming someone tapered off, not just stopped entirely.
> 
> Yes, even SSRIs have "brain zaps" and other physical withdrawal, but a benzo's psychological withdrawal occurs even when tapering off.





pinpoint said:


> wat
> 
> Have you ever been through a BZD withdrawal? I have had a taste of it and it is most certainly not all in your head. Way to minimize others' experience while maximizing your own. I'm not even going to bother naming off the physiological symptoms, you can look them up yourself.


I definitely vote benzos and most specifically clonazepam.  I ran out early one month and went through the most severe,  acute withdrawal.  What he said about the anxiety being a big psychological part of it does have some merit.  In the sense that if you expect to get off of benzos eventually you are going to have to just accept the anxiety and face it.  That's the only time you will get some kind of relief.  The only problem is you are going to go through a lot of suffering before you can get to that point.  You almost have to get to the point where the mental agony is so painful that your brain throws up it's metaphorical arms and says "I give up. " Only then will you have a moment of zen like serenity.  After you face yourself for nights on end and realize all of the horrible things snot yourself that you've been using chemicals to run from will this happen.  You will learn that you've been under mind control all of your life in a dualistic pillar based self constructed reality.  This moment is short lived though because all of your addictions and problems start to reattach themselves to you and the withdrawal returns.  Good thing is though that you know there is a way to escape your addiction it's going to take a lot of passion and suffering to learn how to deal with these problems without chemicals.  This being said,  clonazepam withdrawal is still highly dangerous and often times deadly.  It is a rare benzo as it has seratonergic properties,  gaba b affinity (which always causes a severe withdrawal syndrome,  in addition to the normal gaba a and bz actions seen with other benzos.  Not only do the psychological symptoms occur such as severe anxiety and insomnia,  but also physical symptoms like diarrhea , nausea,  etc. Horrible tactile sensations emerge along with hallucinations,  and delirium.  Convulsions are highly probable even with a taper.  This is a serious issue that needs medical attention and should not be dealt with alone. 
I've been through methadone,  heroin, and xanax withdrawal and while all of those are extremely horrible and difficult,  you are better off having to go through that then clonazepam withdrawal.  Good luck if you have to ever face it.
regards, 
mygreenbic


----------



## bigfondue

Spurs_1882 said:


> ^ That sounds like my idea of hell. If untreated, the worst withdrawals are alcohol, benzos, barbs etc. Funnily enough, doctors say that alcohol withdrawal is painless if you detox properly- this is complete bollocks!



I can speak from experience here.  I did one medical detox from alcohol which lasted 5 days and was painless.  I received librium and gabapentin for withdrawals and trazadone for sleep.  I didnt feel the slightest discomfort during the experience.  I did feel a little more emotional for a few weeks after however.


----------



## BlowingClouds

have gone through weed, heroin, methadone, methamphetamine and diazepam... Worst of all would be methadone  the paws was so fkd in the end and it even led me to daily meth/ice addiction LOOOL


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

BlowingClouds said:


> have gone through weed, heroin, methadone, methamphetamine and diazepam... Worst of all would be methadone  the paws was so fkd in the end and it even led me to daily meth/ice addiction LOOOL



Don't know if I'd say it _was_ the methadone that got you addicted to ice, seems you had a substance abuse issue to begin with.

Methadone was bad tho 
xanax terrible

Only one I can't kick atm is fuckin caffiene


----------



## BlowingClouds

Yes I have substance abuse to begin with lol. 

Caffeine withdrawals?! It can't be that bad but then again I never experienced it or know about it.
 Could you tell me about it? Thanks


----------



## SmilinJoe:)

By far, alcohol and benzos are the toughest for me. Dangerous as well.


----------



## mygreenbic

BlowingClouds said:


> Yes I have substance abuse to begin with lol.
> 
> Caffeine withdrawals?! It can't be that bad but then again I never experienced it or know about it.
> Could you tell me about it? Thanks


the headaches are horrific. nothing really helps then next to more caffeine


----------



## TintedBlue

I've been a meth addict for over 12 yrs now. Started with snorting and smoking old school phosphorus then about 2yrs later came the points. The withdrawal I felt during the out times were so that I couldn't physically, mentality, or emotionally deal with day to day life. From the severe aches to the unbearable emotional (panic attacks) pain, it was so horrible I couldn't believe it was happening to me.
Then in '08 I was locked up and had to be placed on geodon, seriquil, and trazadon to stay sain. I stayed clean for 2 years after my release in late 2009. But then I started using ice. Of course the points were the only thing to get me off. Now I'm up to about a .4 for a good shot and the withdrawals are worse than ever. My heart goes out to those who deal with this as well as those going through benzo and H withdrawal. I've read that that they are much worse as I can't imagine anything worse than this. Just wanted to share. Pease be with us all. 
-j


----------



## chasingabee

come on, tramadol withdrawals are so much worse than benzo withdrawal


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Withdrawal from high dose use of multiple benzos resulted in jerking body movements that looked similar to seizures (other people thought that's what they were), feeling burning over my body, shocks in my brain, paranoia, panic, hypertension, sweating, altered thinking, and just bad feelings. That was worse than high doses of poppies and a lot worse hydrocodone withdrawal. It took 900mg of DXM to stop what was happening and I had to stay on DXM until I got some clonazepam. That was horrible. I remember getting that clonazepam, I never was so happy to get a drug I didn't enjoy much in all my life! I'd been awake for quite a long time if I recall. Took the klonopin and watched a TV show to send me off to dreamland. I don't know what I dreamt about that night.


----------



## slaugh

what about baclofen withdrawals? has some1 experienced that?


----------



## Sprout

For sheer intensity: Fentanyl Citrate.

The HL is such that I can go from nodding to 'Day 3 H/Oxy' level WD within 18 hours.


----------



## EarthBounded

xanax


----------



## TheLostBoys

slaugh said:


> what about baclofen withdrawals? has some1 experienced that?




I took prescribed Baclofen for several months but didn't get any withdrawals.


----------



## TheLostBoys

chasingabee said:


> come on, tramadol withdrawals are so much worse than benzo withdrawal





Really?? I've been on both....but when I stopped Tramadol, I started takinghydrocodone.

How many MG's of Tramadol were you taking a day & for how long?

Benzos IMO was the worst I've ever experienced & they make opiates look like a walk in the park.


----------



## Bella Figura

Been through opiate and benzo withdrawal,

fuck benzos, seriously. never again.


----------



## motiv311

Strangely I've taken benzos for over ten years had a klonopin script 2mg a day......as well as assorted other benzos ....

Never withdrawn or felt withdrawl.... My father on the other hand swears his benzos withdrawals are god awful and won't let up...

I was always just more of a speed guy and didn't take more benzo than I needed


----------



## the_ketaman

The worst withdrawals I have ever experienced were from Methadone by far. I've never taken benzo's long enough to have serious WD's and heroin is a piece of cake compared to Methadone. I've done a buprenorphine WD before which was pretty horrible but mostly it just went on and on, also Oxycontin WD's which weren't nice either but nothing 'ive experienced has ever come close the methadone WD's. Kinda makes me glad I never went doctor shopping like a lot of people I know, I get clonazepam off one lady to combat meth related difficulties and take them only then or if i'm having a nasty panic attack. They're too valuable to just use daily or for fun like I would say heroin/meth as they aren't easy to come by and when you need them and don't have them life can be incredibly uncomfortable, so they get saved for emergencies.


----------



## D's

Methadone.

Fuck that shit yo, got on the shit for a pain pill/suboxone habit,turned into 2 1/2 years, taking 175mg daily at my peak. That shit put me in fucking hell in a hospital room for 2 weeks until my blood pressure got good enough, and i checked out 'normal', no opiates either, just clonidine, and benedryl,phenobarb,and some shit for sleep. 
Man fuck that, i dont want what I went through. 
I was chasing a high that led me up shit creek,so far up there that i couldn't paddle alone,without holding on the sides..

Heroin was my second,because I got hookd after that first shot,and noticed i was spending $50 every 2 days.but ofcourse not i had a problem lmao.

Thirdly meth, i am always down to snort a line or smoke a bowl,fuck it!its only 3am.


----------



## gmlifer

For me it's oxy and it's often. Nothing worse than staring at the bottom of an empty bottle with a week left to refill. Oh why do we keep doing it lol.


----------



## jemery

Benzos. I've never felt so crazy in my life. super paranoid. I literally thought everyone around me was talking shit about me, taunting me, I heard voices, but I knew it wasn't real. I had to give my  mind over to God and then every thing cleared slowly, like a fog.


----------



## drug_mentor

Alcohol for me, although I probably haven't pushed benzo's and opioids as far as many on here have.


----------



## itsonlyme123

Phenibut was pretty nasty after about a week of usage, I shudder to think how bad it would be after months or years of use.


----------



## strgchris

Klonopin and nuerontin! By far! If you take enough long enough and you suffer real full blown benzo withdrawals, I mean hallucinations weeks without sleep, suicidal ideation, psychosis, sheer terror, fear of fear there is no comparison. You live in a constant fight or flight response. It's awful. I would do 100 more oxy withdrawals before I would consider another kpin nuerontin detox.    Hell on earth


----------



## CosmicG

Wow I feel you on the neurotin I am currently going through hell right now tapering myself off of a drugs they have me in rehabs to detox from benzos. 2400 mgs a day! So far I have tapered myself down to 600 mgs and in a month and I have been so irritable and angry. Went back to my Xanax and etizolam just because the taper was so harsh.

Neurontin is a horrible drug ime. Withdrawals that just completely shut your body down. Nausea, anxiety, weakness. It's pure hell. Feels like you have been drugged literally.


----------



## strgchris

I'm sorry man it will suck for a while but you will get through it.  Your mind is an amazingly intelligent machine and will balance itself out again.  Just be patient give it time. Stay busy. Eat lots of vegetables high in folic acid.  Avoid caffeine nicotine and other stimulant like the plague.  Theanine helps, magnesium, exercise and kava. I would avoid any benzos if you can otherwise you might do what I did, except I used nuerontin to help me detox from klonopin then ended up in withdrawal from that as well. Unfortunately when it comes to gaba drugs you have to go through the suck with a taper.


----------



## CosmicG

Yeah I am basically in the process of going through hell tapering but using benzos to help. A road to nowhere really. My goal is to be completely taper off the Gabapentin then get my benzo usage back under control, and it's nothing compared to what it used to be.


----------



## psilocybinsane

Precipitated withdrawal from methadone is the worst. I onlited about a day and a half to snort 4mg of bupe thinking, im in withdrawal, so it's safe to dose, right?...    ....WRONG! Involuntary jerks of the extremities, projectile diarrhea,  and constant waves of gagging as the brain reels in horror. My legs were twitching so violently I ended up falling off the toilet and onto the floor. 40 minutes of pure, unadulterated hell writhing in my own fluids.

That night I gained a new respect for opioids.

Im also scared shitless of the word antagonist. Pun intended 

Now, I won't even touch bupe until ive spent a day in full withdrawal, at least with heroin. With methadone I wait a grueling 72 hours. Better than the alternative...


----------



## mygreenbic

TheLostBoys said:


> I took prescribed Baclofen for several months but didn't get any withdrawals.


I should warn everyone, that while the above person may not have received withdrawals from baclofen, it is possible that most others can. baclofen withdrawal is one of the most dangerous and resembles that of benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome. please do not stop taking baclofen without medical supervision. or at the very least without performing an extremely careful taper.


----------



## mygreenbic

psilocybinsane said:


> Precipitated withdrawal from methadone is the worst. I onlited about a day and a half to snort 4mg of bupe thinking, im in withdrawal, so it's safe to dose, right?...    ....WRONG! Involuntary jerks of the extremities, projectile diarrhea,  and constant waves of gagging as the brain reels in horror. My legs were twitching so violently I ended up falling off the toilet and onto the floor. 40 minutes of pure, unadulterated hell writhing in my own fluids.
> 
> That night I gained a new respect for opioids.
> 
> Im also scared shitless of the word antagonist. Pun intended
> 
> Now, I won't even touch bupe until ive spent a day in full withdrawal, at least with heroin. With methadone I wait a grueling 72 hours. Better than the alternative...



I myself went through a similar experience (precipitated withdrawal from methadone with buprenorphine) and yes he is correct- it isn't pretty


----------



## gmlifer

Yeah so ah, I just thought I knew what withdrawl was. damn.


----------



## Keef

I've wd from heroin and OxyContin, both cold turkey. And both time I wanted to kill myself. But I would say oxy was worst. Acid craps, worst flu ever time 5, and your like that for a week. Than it takes months to a year to feel like yourself again. Don't get hooked it blows. My trick is to never do it for more than 2-3 days. One good thing is now when I get sick, like the flu it's like no big deal to me. Everyone else around me will be dying and I'm like this ain't nothing compared to wd. Lol. Wow that was a lot.


----------



## Keef

Although, you guys make benzo wd seem pretty bad.


----------



## ss2brandon

250+mg of oxy.


----------



## dmtmixalis

Benzos


----------



## kkgb1035

Xanax ,alcohol ,subs,heroin
Outta the 4 that comes to mind Xanax has to take the cake


----------



## dez79

Alcohol n phenibut combined addiction nearly killed me cold turkey


----------



## TerribleToo

Thankfully I haven't got to the point where all of you are . probably bc I dont use a point. But the worst thing for me is the extremely horrible headache & crawling skin . oh! And being cold when it's 90° outside!


----------



## skyman80

Right now Im on day two detoxing from opiates. The depression is the worst or me. This is about the 8th time in the last year Ive detoxed. I don't know why I keep doing this to myself. They say you play you pay. Oh and I shit my pants at my car dealership last year. When right out my shorts and on to my shoe. Detoxing of opiates really sucks!


----------



## Lady Codone

Is there anyone who's gone through both benzo and opiate withdrawal and thinks opiate withdrawal is worse?  I'd be interested to hear their reasoning.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^looking at the results i was just thinking i wanna see opiate vs benzo with only users who have gone through both at similar levels. opiates are beating benzos, but that might be because they're so cool.


----------



## strgchris

Honestly full on benzo withdrawals are on a whole other level of horror.  I ct a 250 mg oxy habit and it was nothing compared to kpin withdrawal nothing.  Not only are benzo withdrawals worse they are much much longer.  I literally have gone a month or more with no sleep.  The whole time it's like you ate 5 hits of acid right when you coming down from a massive coke binge and you have a terrible acid trip that lasts two weeks followed by another month or more of twitching, muscle spasms, hyper insomnia, crushing depression, suicidal ideation, migraines, burning brain, Hallucinations, sometimes psychosis especially at the beginning, it's fear of fear, seizures, terror you live in fight or flight mode. And nothing but time will give you relief. There is no clonidine, Imodium, nothing to give you even the slightest relief.  Everything makes your withdrawals worse, sugar, caffeine, exercise, spicy food, heat, nicotine and any gaba agonist/analogue just prolongs suffering. There is no comparison.


----------



## hangyourhead

Insomnia
RLS 
Cold chills
Sweating 
Suicidal Depression 
Feeling of being weak and lethargic


----------



## SirTophamHat

Anhedonia, physical shit never bothered me as much, drug or otherwise (being ill or injured)


----------



## Lady Codone

I've been through both types, and opiate w/d doesn't hold a candle to the horrors of benzo w/d.  It's more like brain damage or dementia than withdrawal.  I compare it to a year-long panic attack with no moments of respite.  There really aren't words to describe the feeling.  It's like the worst depression, anxiety, insomnia and OCD imaginable times 100.  

11% of male benzo abusers and 23% of females commit suicide according to this.  Not "attempt" or "contemplate" suicide, but actually complete it.  Those numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## fallzdown

Opiate withdrawal for me is just agony. And believe it or not, a year long Kratom addiction was as bad and in some ways worse. 
10 years of daily drinking a fifth or more and quit CT with ZERO withdrawal. That was nice.

I've been on Kpins for 5 years, prescribed. 1-3mg/day as needed but usually just 1mg, so not much. BUT, about 2 months ago I decided I didn't need them anymore and stopped taking them. I went to bed and what followed was ABJECT HORROR. At the time I had no idea I was going through Benzo WD. I would almost fall asleep then start hallucinating. Full on weird noises from all over the place. No visuals. I would sort of "fall asleep" but it was more like Locked-In Syndrome where I was aware of my surroundings but couldn't open my eyes or move. I was paralyzed. That's when the close eyed visuals started, but very nebulous, abstract- not vivid. My face was being torn off and I couldn't do anything about it. As my face was being torn off, there was excruciating humming and buzzing all around me. I was trying to scream but it only came out in muffled murmurs. After a few minutes (felt like hours), my partner woke me up. But it was weird to me because I was already "awake". Sorry I can't describe this better.

So yeah, that happened for about a week every night with varying degrees of severity and images. We didn't know what was happening and I came very close to going to the hospital thinking I was having some kind of psychotic break. I spent a few hours online and, Thank God, was able to link it to Benzo WD. I saw my shrink and described it to him so we started tapering down from 1mg. Pathetic, right? Well, after finally getting some sleep on 0.5mg/night, I jumped again...

This time I had, what I can only assume, was a panic attack while I was "locked-in". I was awake and completely aware of my surroundings but my eyes were closed and I was paralyzed. Then it felt like a dozen hands were reaching out and grabbing me while that awesome buzzing was ringing in my ears. My chest was on fire, my breathing was shallow and I felt like I was having a heart attack while tripping balls. My last "image" just before being jolted out of this HELL was of myself experiencing death and the hands were those of paramedics trying to resuscitate me. I screamed as loud as I could while I was "dying" and it must have come out as a faint "help me" because that's what my partner heard before shaking me "awake". I shot straight up in bed, sweating profusely trying to catch my breath. I contemplated calling 911 for 20 minutes. The only reason I didn't call is because I was too traumatized to actually walk over and pick up my phone. Once I calmed down, I took 0.5mg of Kpin and fell asleep like a baby.

I'm absolutely positive I was dying. I was told that I was shaking uncontrollably while asleep during my episode. I think I was having a seizure or something. It gives me nightmares just thinking about it. As in, I will no doubt have a nightmare tonight recalling this event. It was the worst moment in a life of many worst moments. Benzo WD is insidious. Never had any physical or mental issues related to it, possibly because I was on such low doses. But these night time terrors were a living hell. 

I'm STILL not off of the kpins. I too scared to jump. I take 0.25mg at night before bed and am almost out of my last script. Let me tell you just how thrilled I am at the thought of not having any more. My shrink is fantastic, but he minimizes by experience and thinks it's best for me to take my last 0.25mg and stay off. I hope he's right. I can't go through that again. It will wreck me. 

One of the worst things about all of this is that my experience seems rather unique. I can find info about Benzo WD but NOTHING I've read points to experiences similar to mine. I only made the connection when I read about soldiers dying in their sleep after abrupt discontinuation. 

So yeah. Benzo withdrawal is pretty awful. PSA kids- don't do benzos long term.


----------



## keikee

As a Clonazepam user of 15+ years I've run out 3 or 4 dozen times. I'd run out early(usually)because I'd need to double or triple my daily dose to help get me through the severe withdrawal symptoms of Oxycontin. A LOT of Oxycontin. Which I went through a ridiculous amount of times. I'm talking the original Oxycontin you could crush. 
My question is; how much Clonazepam was your daily dose? I'm prescribed .10mg per day. I've never gone thru a withdrawal on this amount and I wonder if it's too small an amount to cause withdrawal.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

That's a pretty darn low dose. Are you sure it isn't .125mg? I thought the lowest dose was .5mg.


----------



## fallzdown

^^^^ THIS

Yeah, I too thought the lowest available dose was .125mg with .5 being the most commonly prescribed lowest dose. If you're truly on .1mg, I wouldn't be terribly worried about it, but then again, I know from experience that seemingly low doses are still hard to jump off after years of use.

I was on 1mg x 3 daily for about 5 years but I only really took 1mg daily. I DIDN'T take my .25mg (half a .5mg pill) last night and spent 2 hours hallucinating, again. Sometimes I'm able to just roll with it, but usually not. My doc is not going to believe me.


----------



## CfZrx

So benzo wd really sucks, huh?  I'm gonna stay away from that shit.  One thing I noticed is that after just a week of use I get terrible rebound anxiety that ruins my life unless I take another pill or a drink.


----------



## strgchris

You should really switch to diazapam.  It does not have quite the binding affinity for the gaba a sub receptors.  .05 mg  kpin= 10 mg of diazepam so it's much easier to partition the pills it has a longer half life and is much easier to come off of.


----------



## fallzdown

strgchris said:


> You should really switch to diazapam.  It does not have quite the binding affinity for the gaba a sub receptors.  .05 mg  kpin= 10 mg of diazepam so it's much easier to partition the pills it has a longer half life and is much easier to come off of.



THANK YOU! This is great advice. I'm going to talk to my doc about this and try to get it done. I want off of this stuff.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

^^Marauding the topic on a bad night. Holy shit, in September it'll be 2 years since I cold turkeyed my benzos. It's a lot easier now but still have symptoms and it's not a walk in the park. Holy fuck, worst 2 years of my life. Not trying to scare you homie, giving mad respect. You tapered so you'll prob have a at easier time than I did. For fucks sake, when this is over i'm kicking some big pharma representative ass. Seriously, finding one, and beating them fucking senseless.


----------



## fallzdown

Give_me_some_pants said:


> ^^Marauding the topic on a bad night. Holy shit, in September it'll be 2 years since I cold turkeyed my benzos. It's a lot easier now but still have symptoms and it's not a walk in the park. Holy fuck, worst 2 years of my life. Not trying to scare you homie, giving mad respect. You tapered so you'll prob have a at easier time than I did. For fucks sake, when this is over i'm kicking some big pharma representative ass. Seriously, finding one, and beating them fucking senseless.



What kind of symptoms did you have over those two years and what are you still dealing with?
Thanks and congrats to you for getting off them. I can't believe how evil those things are. I mean, they work great for what they're prescribed to do. Damn near essential. But long term use is a killer.


----------



## ziggo

Worst I've had myself was heroin cold turkey in jail, in solitary, and they took my mattress away for 3days, So I had to "sleep" or "try to sleep" on a concrete bed, the floor was more comfortable, also concrete. For 3 days It was more comfortable to have to stand up and just pace back and forward. 

Anyways what I really wanted to let you guys know was that my friend who has also done a lot of IV heroin at different times and has been through cold turkey withdrawal and told me he had it real bad too for a week or more. Well that friend started doing methadone when he went on the run from a warrant to turn himself into jail for 3months.  He stayed on the run for 6 months doing 80mg of METHADONE everyday! Then finally the cops caught him cause someone called on him saying he looked suspicious when he was up on day 4 of a meth binge. But he was still doing 80mg of methadone everyday for those 6 months. He gets into jail and is given a 3-day taper of 30mg 1st day 20mg 2nd day 10mg 3rd day, and then no more methadone. He said he was waiting for it to hit hard and he was scared as hell. Then the 2nd day or so with no done in him, it hit him hard and he said he was just as sick as his H-using times, except this time he said it was intense for 1day and then ALMOST NOTHING the next day. Just a few chills and depression and he was feeling normal by 1 week.  I wonder does his body just react so much stronger vs methadone than H. or was it just his brain somehow fixed itself super fast? I believe him though, he said he was really sick for 1 day and then pretty much fine.


----------



## Totallyunsure

What is the  Wd symptoms of suboxone


----------



## fallzdown

ziggo said:


> Worst I've had myself was heroin cold turkey in jail, in solitary, and they took my mattress away for 3days, So I had to "sleep" or "try to sleep" on a concrete bed, the floor was more comfortable, also concrete. For 3 days It was more comfortable to have to stand up and just pace back and forward.



This sounds absolutely awful. I can't imagine going through this. Jesus.

I've heard many, many times that Methadone can have worse WD than H and it lasts longer. Sounds like your friend got lucky or something.


----------



## CfZrx

Give_me_some_pants said:


> ^^Marauding the topic on a bad night. Holy shit, in September it'll be 2 years since I cold turkeyed my benzos. It's a lot easier now but still have symptoms and it's not a walk in the park. Holy fuck, worst 2 years of my life. Not trying to scare you homie, giving mad respect. You tapered so you'll prob have a at easier time than I did. For fucks sake, when this is over i'm kicking some big pharma representative ass. Seriously, finding one, and beating them fucking senseless.


So you would recommend that we forget benzos even exist, huh?  I have been tempted to escape anxiety with them but have found that when I face my demon without the pill, I always find a better solution.  Mindfullness meditation seems to be my ticket.


----------



## chitownskag

Suboxone withdrawal is pretty much the same as all other opiates its just more mild than full agonists opiate withdrawl. Buy the bad part about it is that it last alot longer then then most full agonist opiates, except for methadone n Mabee a few others. Its not easy by any means, but is alot easier to taper off of.
     For me I think the worst I've ever delt with is heroin/fentanyl mix dope. But I've done alot of research into this topic and benzos seem to be worse especially because of how long the withdrawal is.


----------



## *Venus*

FWIW- In regards to the heroin vs. methadone debate:

It is no secret that heroin WD is more intense than methadone WD but much shorter in duration. My experiences were no different. If I had to choose, METHADONE was the worst due to the longevity of it, and the bone shattering pain and insomnia that endured 3+ weeks. I CT'd off 130 mgs of 'done and it took 5 DAYS to begin experiencing any WD symptoms. Once they started though, they did not get any better by the time I gave up, 3 full weeks later. I never vomited or even had much in the way of hot/cold sweats from 'done like I do with dope, but the pain was so intense I couldn't hold my head upright, let alone function to any normal capacity. 

In rehab I chose a tramadol taper over the methadone taper to get off an 8 year, bun/day H addiction. It didn't hold me and I required nightly injections from nursing staff to ward off the vomiting. I tapered down over 2 weeks and it was relatively seamless after the first 3 days. I DID notice the lack of tramadol however once it stopped, and went through a mild WD from that. I seemed  to have more sweats and panic/depression from tramadol WD, but was otherwise gentler than H WD.

Never been a huge fan of alcohol or benzos so I can't compare them to opiates but hear they have their own special brand of 'suck.'


----------



## mygreenbic

Reading this thread is incredibly depressing. I've been through all of them and they are all terrible in their own way.
I think I might be going to jail this summer because of some bogus charges I got piled up on me while unconscious on clonazolam. I am going to have to withdrawal from gabapentin, Temazepam, Clonazepam, SUBOXONE, lyrica, baclofen, alcohol, dope. I'm pretty sure I'll die in prison. How does one handle this horrible predicament ? I haven't smiled in days. Everytime I try to think of something happy my brain loops directly back to this. I would rather be on death row awaiting execution. Please pray for me


----------



## chadillax

It can al depend on the person. Some ppl find the mental part of wds worst some ppl hate the physical part. Me personally methadone was pretty bad. I cold turkeyd from 160 daily and it was hell. But oxycodone can be just as bad just not as long lasting.


----------



## chadillax

Ive been there man. Had to do some time on 160 methadone and about 10 xanax a day. Its hell im not going to lie but be strong and i promise it gets better and youll feel better than you ever have. Ive been clean for 2 years now thanks to my incarceration. Id be dead already.


----------



## chadillax

mygreenbic said:


> Reading this thread is incredibly depressing. I've been through all of them and they are all terrible in their own way.
> I think I might be going to jail this summer because of some bogus charges I got piled up on me while unconscious on clonazolam. I am going to have to withdrawal from gabapentin, Temazepam, Clonazepam, SUBOXONE, lyrica, baclofen, alcohol, dope. I'm pretty sure I'll die in prison. How does one handle this horrible predicament ? I haven't smiled in days. Everytime I try to think of something happy my brain loops directly back to this. I would rather be on death row awaiting execution. Please pray for me


ve been there man. Had to do some time on 160 methadone and about 10 xanax a day. Its hell im not going to lie but be strong and i promise it gets better and youll feel better than you ever have. Ive been clean for 2 years now thanks to my incarceration. Id be dead already.


----------



## gmlifer

mygreenbic said:


> Reading this thread is incredibly depressing. I've been through all of them and they are all terrible in their own way.
> I think I might be going to jail this summer because of some bogus charges I got piled up on me while unconscious on clonazolam. I am going to have to withdrawal from gabapentin, Temazepam, Clonazepam, SUBOXONE, lyrica, baclofen, alcohol, dope. I'm pretty sure I'll die in prison. How does one handle this horrible predicament ? I haven't smiled in days. Everytime I try to think of something happy my brain loops directly back to this. I would rather be on death row awaiting execution. Please pray for me



Damn, hope you get a cool judge man


----------



## warbes7183

The worst part for me is bar far the restless legs. the yawning and watery eyes are bad too. thank god for suboxone


----------



## realtalkloc

warbes7183 said:


> The worst part for me is bar far the restless legs.



what causes the restless legs? i heard magnesium helps mitigate or even cure it, is this true? What helps cure it? this is an open question for everyone.


----------



## fallzdown

mygreenbic said:


> Reading this thread is incredibly depressing. I've been through all of them and they are all terrible in their own way.
> I think I might be going to jail this summer because of some bogus charges I got piled up on me while unconscious on clonazolam. I am going to have to withdrawal from gabapentin, Temazepam, Clonazepam, SUBOXONE, lyrica, baclofen, alcohol, dope. I'm pretty sure I'll die in prison. How does one handle this horrible predicament ? I haven't smiled in days. Everytime I try to think of something happy my brain loops directly back to this. I would rather be on death row awaiting execution. Please pray for me



Ouch. I don't even know you and I'll be sending positive vibes your way my friend. Nothing I, or anyone else, can say will make you feel better. BUT, if you have a few weeks before actually being incarcerated, you could take that time to start slowly dropping your doses of everything so you're clean if you have to go away. Easier said than done, I know.
 This is just a shitty time. For what it's worth though, of the drugs you mentioned, the only ones I know of that have lethal withdrawals are alcohol and the benzos. Someone correct me if that's not the case. I would be very surprised if the prison system didn't have some kind of medical treatment in place to help addicts who could potentially experience lethal withdrawal.


----------



## Bliss26

Oh my gawd!!!!!! I have an ER and IR med. the IR one usually has no restrictions on it and I can pick it up a few days before the ER one so if I run out it does me.
  Except this time I call and the system rejects the number. That awful awful moment waiting for the pharmacy to open so you can casually ask for your script at day 29 since I'm "going to the beach house". Knowing with a NO I'll be dying for 2-3 days.
  He just said yes so waiting on delivery now. Happy of course but it'll be a loong two hours.


----------



## Marloo

The horrible anxiety related displacement I feel from everyone else. Words do not do justice when describing how fucked up, dysphoric, and nervous this can make me.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

The worst drug by far that I have ever w/d from is Tramadol. What a complete and utter hell of a time I went through. I could barely get out of bed let alone walk. The shivers and chills were very intense. The mental aspect had me experiencing uncontrollable cravings, very, very low mood, incredibly unsociable. I was a nasty, irritable mess. I thought I was dying at one point.


----------



## Bliss26

If you normally take 40mg oxy, what would be the minimum to stave off WD? Is there a ratio you noticed? 25% normal dose? Less?

I know 20mg does prevent WD, and 5mg doesn't, I haven't experimented yet with the middle.
  Does anyone have any BTDT experience for someone in short supply?


----------



## gmlifer

Bliss26 said:


> If you normally take 40mg oxy, what would be the minimum to stave off WD? Is there a ratio you noticed? 25% normal dose? Less?
> 
> I know 20mg does prevent WD, and 5mg doesn't, I haven't experimented yet with the middle.
> Does anyone have any BTDT experience for someone in short supply?



Keep taking Immodium then wait until feel the withdrawls setting in (I'm talking 24 or more hours between doses) and take 10mg. I know that sounds impossible but if you will wait until you feel the yawns or your nose is draining then take it you will spread your stash alot farther and suffer alot less.


----------



## Bliss26

Thank you. I get the yawns, tears, nose full etc within ten hrs. I've been using the bare minimum but today I run out. I don't think I'm gonna bother w under 15 as 15 just barely helps. Still sweaty etc


----------



## gmlifer

Everyone is different I suppose. I take a bit more than you and the physical symptoms are easy for me. It's the cravings and depression that eat my ass up every time.


----------



## I B Profane

Every withdrawal really sucks in its own way. I've kicked opiates, alcohol, amphetamines, plenty of misc prescription meds, (very) heavy cannabis abuse, etc.

For some reason, the two drugs that I'm just not able to quit are benzos and nicotine. It seems like I've tried everything. Every other drug I can take or leave, but I still take a small nightly dose of benzos for sleep and I still use nicotine daily. I'm 23 years old, I started smoking cigarettes when I was 14, and I was smoking them daily by 15 or 16. I haven't had a cigarette since April 26th, but I still use a box mod (nicotine vaporizer). As for benzos, I first started taking them at 16, and I've taken them every day since I was 19. Damn, it's really been 4 years? That's just crazy :/

Gettng off any drug sucks, especially with heavy and/or long term use. Mad props and respect to the people brave enough to fight the monster that is addiction every day.


----------



## dez79

1.phenibut 2. Alcohol 3. Benzos


----------



## Bliss26

@ lifer, when you have quantity, what's your daily ?
Mine is 160-180mg a day, 40mg x 4 or 5 doses.
  I did get down to 15mg, then did Imodium x 24mg, then T4's (60per, so 4 would be like 2.5 Percocet ) . They worked well in the sense that no WD due to taper, but no head rush so no temptation to redose unless symptoms return. Which is my biggest problem... Taking more than I should, the mindlessness of it, the mental yearning to redose. I have 5 days to go and am now dry so only have Imodium now. Down to 20mg.


----------



## SexyTweakerBitch

I've only have experience with Crystal Meth and Marijuana withdrawal and meth is by far the worst. In fact I can't imagine anything worse. 

First of all the more meth you did and the longer you been doing it, the longer and more extreme the withdrawal will be.  I've only quit  3 times in the last 6 and a half years.  The longest clean was 6 months, then 2 months, then barely a month.  The last time I quit was the longest but also had the worst withdrawal because I was was smoking dope for 4 years daily and just stopped cold turkey.  The peak starts from the 2nd day without getting high to about a week after.  But I suffered withdrawal symptoms for several months after that even though they weren't as severe as the first few weeks. Whoever says that meth withdrawal isn't physical is full of shit because there are physical symptoms as well. Anyways I was so depressed and angry it was really hard to control my emotions because I felt fucking insane and had intense suicidal thoughts.  I was sleeping almost all day and night because my body was so weak and fatigued I could hardly get out of bed to go to the bathroom and eat.  My back and legs  were aching, I was itchy and sweaty, and I had hot and cold chills.  Everytime I would fall asleep which was all the time I would either have intense dreams about getting high or scary nightmares or just really weird random dreams that freaked me out.  I think this is cuz I don't dream much when I'm on meth.  The times when I did get out of bed I was crying and yelling like a psycho and l was so dizzy and lethargic I had to walk really slow and carefully to make sure I didn't fall or run into something.  Ive never felt so fucking drained/exhausted in my entire life.  The depression was so bad nothing could put a smile on my face.   This severe stage went on for a week or maybe a little longer then started to fade a little as time went on.  In general though the depression and tired feeling along with severe craving to smoke shit lasted for months even though it wasn't as bad as the first week.  The main reason why I relapsed was because the cravings and dreams got so bad it started taking over my life because meth was constantly on my mind even after 6 months of sobriety.  I felt like I was being taunted and teased and It was unbelievably intense.  I also developed this false sense of reality that if I relapsed I would make sure to keep it as a once in a while party drug and not let it turn into everyday.  No matter how hard I tried it was impossible for me to follow through with that plan.  Next time I quit I would really like to stay clean for atleast a year (forever would be better of course) because I heard recently from a recovered tweaker that it takes a whole year of sobriety to regain your energy and feel normal again.  He used for almost 15 years daily which is fucking amazing that he was able to quit and stay clean/sober for the last 10 years.  He said the reason he became sober was because he got sick of doing meth one day and decided that he didn't like it anymore.  I really hope this happens to me too one day, the sooner the better.


----------



## gmlifer

Hi bliss, I normally dose 60mg in the am then cruise through the rest of the day.  I have to fight every day not to take more than that. I definitely don't take as much as you do but these stupid pills own me. The cravings and depression just make me want to stay in bed and I go through it every damn month now. I have zero control. I know I should only take so much a day or skip a day or do something, anything to stretch the shit out but if I have them I just can't stop myself from taking them.

We do alot to avoid being sick until we get more. Why doesn't our brain just say enough is enough?


----------



## jammin83

Zyprexa, everything else is a joke and I've kicked all types of shit. CT high dose xanax and bupe in jail wasn't too hot either but I was better after a month. With Zyprexa, I've been sick for an entire year. Sick doesn't quite describe it. Basically torture. Losing my fucking mind, but starting to feel a bit better. But if you have withdrawals for a year or more, that's a long ass time. Up next, gabapentin, can't wait. Love these pills!


----------



## Bliss26

I hear you.
At least you have the fortitude to only dose once daily! That's huge. I can't say the same 
Although if I did only have one dose, the morning is when I'm hurting the most, for sure


----------



## mostly-human

For me, the worst symptoms for each category:

Practical: Having to take sick leave from work
Physical: RLS - this kills me, far more than the sweats, the shits, or anything else
Psychological: The anxiety - the anxiety is generally the strongest component of the urge to use again for me, especially if I past the most acute days of the physical symptoms.

I probably weigh all three of these things as equal in terms of their negative impact, they're all strong motivators to score again if I'm trying to detox.

Other symptoms that bother me a bit:

Practical: Financial hardship (although, this motivates me to NOT use, which is good, sometimes I deliberately try and create a situation where I have no money), going to work dopesick is pretty bad, missing social occasions, missing family occasions, general lack of social life, no motivation to exercise, no motivation to engage in hobbies.

Physical: Diarrhoea, sweating (I don't so much mind during the day, but it's currently winter in Australia - and waking up at 3am in a literal pool of sweat and completely freezing and not being able to stay in bed is awful), general insomnia, fever, headaches

Psychological: Depression (as well as anxiety) - although depression isn't so rough for me now, years back I used to get severely depressed/suicidal - nothing like that now, overly-emotional - although, this isn't always bad - sometimes I make the most of it and watch emotional movies and have these really weird/beautiful even emotion reactions; I've even cried during a soppy romance scene when I've been dopesick!


----------



## gmlifer

^^ watch you some million dollar baby when you're sick. Damn near impossible not to cry at the end when you're not sick.


----------



## Sickneveragain

The worst part is you're gonna do it all over again. Addiction is some crazy shit. To spend four to seven days dying and then around and do it all over again someday. 
Worst kick for me was being out at my moms house for a week and running out of H. Supposed to stay till Sunday but come up with a good reason to leave on Friday at 2am. Drove 13hrs with wd's. You talk about road rage. Spent all that time sick as hell just to head straight to the hook ups house when I got back into town. 
I started a detox program yesterday and ready to stick with it this time. The money I spend and time I waste just to hook up is ridiculous. Another solid reason why I'm without question over it is I don't ever want to get picked up and be forced to detox in jail. That shit scares me right there.
Faith, hope and courage


----------



## Roxi808

I've done a shit ton of different drugs in my life but never felt the grip of addiction until i was 34 years old I met a guy with endless supply of oxy 30s and 80s...waited til my wife took the kids on a two week trip to visit her family and cold turkeyed off a 3 year high dose habit and let me tell u that was pure hell for about 5-6 days.

I'm glad I don't like how benzos make me feel because from my research those are far and away the worst drug to come off of...my buddy shot himself after about two weeks off cold turkey Xanax


----------



## tenaciouskay77

completely agree with benzos its awful i have to stay on them forever.


----------



## Erikmen

The loss of confidence from all my family and friends. All the years it took to realize what was the obvious thing to do. So many disappointments and regrets of not being totally there for my kids. 
I'm glad we can start it all over again but I wonder if we'll be able to be truly happy again.


----------



## tnvol44

For me it has been oxycodone,especially after doing high doses for over a year,hell I thought I was going to die.Great pain med but dependence and tolerance suck with this drug!


----------



## Whitehuey

The worst wd I've had were from mdpv I was bad on that stuff for about 3 months didn't eat or sleep being that it was a better rush than meth kept me up longer too ( never really been on a meth binge though). After doing it almost every day for 3 months (aside from the few periods I would sleep for 2 days at a time) they banned it and all the shops that sold it closed and for only a 3 month binge I was convinced I was insane for 2 months after I couldn't get it anymore and craved the drug every day for a year after.


----------



## BlowingClouds

SexyTweakerBitch said:


> I've only have experience with Crystal Meth and Marijuana withdrawal and meth is by far the worst. In fact I can't imagine anything worse.
> 
> First of all the more meth you did and the longer you been doing it, the longer and more extreme the withdrawal will be.  I've only quit  3 times in the last 6 and a half years.  The longest clean was 6 months, then 2 months, then barely a month.  The last time I quit was the longest but also had the worst withdrawal because I was was smoking dope for 4 years daily and just stopped cold turkey.  The peak starts from the 2nd day without getting high to about a week after.  But I suffered withdrawal symptoms for several months after that even though they weren't as severe as the first few weeks. Whoever says that meth withdrawal isn't physical is full of shit because there are physical symptoms as well. Anyways I was so depressed and angry it was really hard to control my emotions because I felt fucking insane and had intense suicidal thoughts.  I was sleeping almost all day and night because my body was so weak and fatigued I could hardly get out of bed to go to the bathroom and eat.  My back and legs  were aching, I was itchy and sweaty, and I had hot and cold chills.  Everytime I would fall asleep which was all the time I would either have intense dreams about getting high or scary nightmares or just really weird random dreams that freaked me out.  I think this is cuz I don't dream much when I'm on meth.  The times when I did get out of bed I was crying and yelling like a psycho and l was so dizzy and lethargic I had to walk really slow and carefully to make sure I didn't fall or run into something.  Ive never felt so fucking drained/exhausted in my entire life.  The depression was so bad nothing could put a smile on my face.   This severe stage went on for a week or maybe a little longer then started to fade a little as time went on.  In general though the depression and tired feeling along with severe craving to smoke shit lasted for months even though it wasn't as bad as the first week.  The main reason why I relapsed was because the cravings and dreams got so bad it started taking over my life because meth was constantly on my mind even after 6 months of sobriety.  I felt like I was being taunted and teased and It was unbelievably intense.  I also developed this false sense of reality that if I relapsed I would make sure to keep it as a once in a while party drug and not let it turn into everyday.  No matter how hard I tried it was impossible for me to follow through with that plan.  Next time I quit I would really like to stay clean for atleast a year (forever would be better of course) because I heard recently from a recovered tweaker that it takes a whole year of sobriety to regain your energy and feel normal again.  He used for almost 15 years daily which is fucking amazing that he was able to quit and stay clean/sober for the last 10 years.  He said the reason he became sober was because he got sick of doing meth one day and decided that he didn't like it anymore.  I really hope this happens to me too one day, the sooner the better.


 Meth addiction for me was nothing compared to anything else, paws pretty bad for me after the initial withdrawal like you mentioned, being lethargic and sleeping all the time, feeling like a dead zombie with no emotions etc..and I agree with you on that. At first I was a on and off weekend user for a year then moved on to daily use for a whole year decided to quit and tbh the withdrawals/paws only lasted 3-5 months and I felt back to normal like I never did drugs. But that's because I was working hard in recovering by exercising maintaining health, sleep and daily hygiene. Being positive and having a peaceful mind, and vitamin D!! And fish oil helped tons I seriously swear by it. Now I only use crystal meth once a week or fortnight. I still like/love it though hence my name 
But really looking back it wasn't that bad compared to opioids and benzos.

Anyways to the topic. Methadone is the far worse drug withdrawal and paw ever for me! Eughhhh I don't even wanna think about it. Sexytweaker if you'd have to go through opiate/opioid w/d's you would want to thank that you can actually sleep in methamphetamine withdrawals..

Benzos come second


----------



## xenon666

Black Tar Heroin.  Hands down.  And i have been around the block- and clean for a few years, save some slips.


----------



## Rybee

Pregabalin/Lyrica

would rather blow my fucking brains out


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

For me, the nausea is the most bothersome symptom but not the most painful; the second most bothersome would be the sweating along with this anxiety and crawling skin sensations that make me feel dirty and in need of an urgent shower but with no strenght to move a finger. 
The most painful would be anxiety and depression.


----------



## Crispychick

Withdrawal from daily ALCOHOL consumption has been worse from me than methadone, heroin or benzos.........I am over drinking.....DT's, sweating, insomnia for first 10 days without alcohol, nausea, depression.....this is because I was drinking like 1/2 a bottle of 750ml hard liquor.....plus the headaches, and lazy feeling I get when I drink for more than a month straight.....caused me to develop a fatty liver and almost died from pancreatitis.  They say the only two substances you can die from when you are withdrawing are alcohol and benzos.  I quit the alcohol and feel great now....plus I don't tent to eat my xanax like candy cuz I used to be so drunk I would mix them which was dumb.  I quit after my 2nd DUI.....whole thing was BS.....so expensive. Alcohol definitely was worse than any other drug I have done and I am a junkie.....done everything throughout my life and at least when I quit xanax and heroin some years back they gave me phenobarb which helped me get off the xanax smoothly and methadone worked wonders to get off heroin......when I got off methadone, I just weaned down and it wasn't nearly as bad as getting off the LIQUOR......there was nothing except I was given ativan and xanax to help with symptoms but that BARELY HELPED.  Sad that something so legal and common is so deadly.


----------



## BagLady10

wow...great replies guys....well this is easy enough for me since im dopesick RIGHT NOW. Ugh fml. 
the sweating, chills and anxiety and complete lack of energy to live....i hate it all but i cannot take the chills. i dont wanna leave the bed unless its to go get my shit and feel better. sad but the truth.


----------



## BagLady10

Marloo said:


> The horrible anxiety related displacement I feel from everyone else. Words do not do justice when describing how fucked up, dysphoric, and nervous this can make me.



YES!!!! Along with that feeling of panic and anxiety setting in, I often look at other people i know or even dont know, like if im out in public and envy others that seem like "normal people" i hate feeling so out of the norm in those moments and wish i didnt have this horrible addiction. i wish i could just kick. i never make it past day 3...


----------



## Bill

realtalkloc said:


> what causes the restless legs? i heard magnesium helps mitigate or even cure it, is this true? What helps cure it? this is an open question for everyone.



Gabapentin or pregablin


----------



## ykm420

RLS and insomnia can dive one goddamn insane.


----------



## eye dew Things

A C/T of 4-6 mg. Xanax a day from 2011 to 2014

I met God and didn't sleep for 10 days. Glutamate OD. Horrible


----------



## udontunderstand

Never done heroin, and I have WD from oxycodone and it sucked pretty bad. But when I had to stop taking Effexor it was the worst feeling ever. I had plenty of valium and Percocet at the time, and even those didn't help. Even now, when I hear the word Effexor I shudder...


----------



## ykm420

eye dew Things said:


> A C/T of 4-6 mg. Xanax a day from 2011 to 2014
> 
> I met God and didn't sleep for 10 days. Glutamate OD. Horrible


No seizures? I've been through 4, I'm scared, truthfully, to come off them 100%.


----------



## woamotive

The hot/cold flashes are ceaseless (ugh!) And yes, the RLS is obnoxious as fuck. Thank God I have a large gabapentin and a decent lyrica prescription. Those also seem to partially aid in the anxiety department. 

I last used IV H 5 days ago and am dealing with all of the above. I DO have a suboxone prescription but am taking such a small amount (in comparison) that I'm not tip top. I may ask my psychiatrist for clonidine tomorrow. If ooooonly he'd tickle my ears with words like 'alprazolam' 'clonazepam'. Awwww.


----------



## ykm420

Careful, Woa! I was on subs for quite awhile, then out of no where my insurance basically said fuck off.. Quit paying for my subs because on the BZD's =/. $900 per script, no thanks! I'd be better off slamming dope again!


----------



## Loyaltothefoil12

Insomnia. Going days or weeks without sleeping an hour will make you insane or suicidal. The longest swim has gone was 4 days in a row without sleep and he looked terrible. Also swim said stomach pains, diarrhea, sweating, cold/hot flashes, irritability/anger, and vomiting are a few other symptoms that swim has endured during wd. So from what I have heard it is not a fun time at all. Swim says he would have never gotten into heroin if he knew how fucked up wd are. I've heard suboxone/subutex work miracles tho. Might be worth checking into...
Be smart and safe everyone!


----------



## Screaming_Skull

The deppression and anxiety. And when you already have anxiety also it's horribe. Really, physical stuff ya can cover up with some meds if you know what to get(Lope), but there is still that mental part thats fuckin horrible for me. I wish we had codiene otc here...


----------



## Bliss26

Anxiety , depression, crushing hopelessness, RLS, and insomnia are bad. Real bad.
  But OMG I just hate that gross smell, it reminds me of fried onions or something, sickly sweet, and kind of funky. And 10 minutes after taking a shower, the smell is back.


----------



## Loyaltothefoil12

Heroin is pretty bad. Nothing else even comes close to the physical wd. The list of symptoms is ridiculously long. Horrible Insomnia, severe stomach pains, and vomiting are some of the worst. 
Xanax is also pretty terrible. You can die from these wd. Swim had multiple seizures from these wd. Other than that trouble falling asleep was the only other symptom experiences. 
Swim has never had alcohol wd but he hears those are pretty bad as well. Cold shivers and stomach problems are just some examples. Alcohol and benzos are the only drugs where the wd can kill. With alcohol you can freeze to death during summer due to the bodies inability to regulate its temp. 
So those are the worst 3 you can have. Alcohol, heroin, benzo in that order. Alcohol and benzo are the only ones that can kill though. 
Be smart and safe!


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

Worst kick of my life was going off of dilaudid, 40mgs or higher a day. first 24 hours nothing, then at 36 hours, awake in pure sweat, and like an alarm clock, the sickness hits. 14 hours of the most intense, horrrific cramps, shiting, puking, pissing, vomiting yourself, shaking, sweating, whole body restless leg syndrome, hot and cold alteration. I did this at least 10 times, and it was a nightmare everytime. I was living in the american countryside in Kansas and so no amount of anti-sickness steps could be taken. No methadone or subutex or dope or anything.

several times I drove hours to Wicita to score morphine wen I was puking as I was driving, shivering, shaking, then i would pull up to the dealer's house and put down like 200 bucks and then bang a grain of morphine. last time I kicked it though he wasn't selling anymore, and i called everyone I knew, i didn't get a call back until i had been in withdrawal 14 hours and was through the worst of it. drove to score a 60mg oxy and banged it without restarting my habit, a bit like a reward piece. the next day I quit the stuff for good and haven't been back in 5 years. that being said I take everything orally now and usually weaker medications.


----------



## mosdeff

the restless leg syndrome has to be the worst part.. after the puking your guts out shitting your pants and high levels of anxiety


----------



## Bliss26

I'm in WD today and it's miserable.


----------



## Bliss26

I'm hurting so bad and feel like I'm going to faint . Why do I always do this to myself????


----------



## EZRA81

The worst is when your in withdrawal for over 24 hours because you cant connect for whatever reason so you take a suboxone or 2. Then within an hour it comes through and you barely feel shit.


----------



## EZRA81

Best is get some xanax for when you run out.


----------



## Bliss26

Kmn


----------



## Bliss26

Never had a sub connect before. Sipping some dank cwe water but hoping for not much


----------



## Bliss26

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh, relief. Bye faintness, nausea, anxiety, RLS , crippling depression, fever and chills, sweats, light sensitivity, yawning, watery eyes, and funky monkey smell!!!!! For now


----------



## EZRA81

Bliss26 said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhhh, relief. Bye faintness, nausea, anxiety, RLS , crippling depression, fever and chills, sweats, light sensitivity, yawning, watery eyes, and funky monkey smell!!!!! For now



Sweet. The best moment..


----------



## infectedmushroom

For me it's the mood swings. I feel like I get a glimpse into what a hardcore bipolar rapid cycle would feel like.

Teary at one moment, with intense feelings of hopelessness....euphoric and optimistic five minutes later.

Also the runny tummy. And the aching legs. By god my legs just ache away, even with ibuprofen and paracetamol to help.

Stuff like insomnia, rebound anxiety, headache, cold and hot sweats - I can deal with that alright. It's the stuff I mentioned above which really gets to me.

And the fucked up thing about opiate withdrawal is even when you find a medicine or way to alleviate one symptom, another seems to flair up making it impossible to cover all the bases. It just seems impossible to avoid suffering during WD...in a way, I think that's a good thing. If people could get a free ride through detox they mightn't be discouraged to actually quit or stay clean.


----------



## fuzzydoodle

I had to add to this thread although I only read the first couple of pages. I agree with some that my worst symptom is restless body (arms, legs, everything!! Grrrr). I saw someone post about coughing and I guess kind of dry heaving but not actually throwing up. I had that experience for the first time today. My cat had somehow gotten Shit all over him, I mean everywhere, and so as my mom and I were trying to cut the crust off (disgusting I know) I start coughing and damn near puked all over the kitchen floor! It was strange and I just blamed it on the cat Shit making me sick, but I have never really had a problem with nausea during wd...

Also I want to add the sweating is pretty obnoxious too! I'm sitting here on the porch and my forhead, upper lip, and boobs are literally dripping lol that what I get for having to smoke I guess but yea it's pretty gross- much easier to blame on something else during summer.


----------



## fuzzydoodle

Hey bliss, how long did it take for you to start to feel relief? Surely not the 4 hours between dosing right?? Man I wish codeine was otc here!


----------



## hangyourhead

Let's not forget the awful lower back pain. So awful.


----------



## Bliss26

fuzzydoodle said:


> Hey bliss, how long did it take for you to start to feel relief? Surely not the 4 hours between dosing right?? Man I wish codeine was otc here!


No, the codeine gave some relief at the 20 min mark.. But I "found" some oxy that evening so that's what the relief was from


----------



## fuzzydoodle

Oh good! Lucky man! Haha I finally broke down and took some loperamide, I just couldn't take it any longer! It gets a bad rap from some, but really is a godsend when you're in a bind. Guess ill just be fighting sickness/sobriety until I get my refill!


----------



## Toz

It's the creepy crawlers. I'm totally uncomfortable no matter what position I'm in and I constantly have to move an arm or a leg which feels like moving a mountain everytime because of the additional feeling of weight.

Before when withdrawals were tolerable I used to get really uncomfortable chills. Now these days I get so cold I get a burning sensation that's totally intolerable.

The anxiety is bad but I find the constant inner tension / physical feeling of restlessnes worse. I could always cope with mental symptoms much better than physical ones.


----------



## lisahnyc1

Those 2 are my worst symptoms, RLS and not sleeping. I dose myself with klonnies and    gaba and sleep as much as I can but its only a few hours or relief. Also hate knowing I'm going to be a raving bitch to my hubs who is completely in the dark to my oxy use. And knowing I'm going through this because I'm a pig for the first 2 weeks of my script and then I panic and try to taper but every time, I put myself into Wds for a few days.  I got 5 days to go. Longest ever. 
I'm new but I def belong here.


----------



## Codone nyc

I'm on 2nd day WDs and I'm so angry at the world and just annoyed as all get out. RLS is the worst. I don't seem to learn, I short myself every month.


----------



## Bliss26

Heard dat.


----------



## Bliss26

So anyway I'm tapered down from 160mg of oxy a day to 300mg codeine . It could be worse. My sleep cycle is F'd, tho


----------



## Leegrow

I think everyone said it, restlessness/anxiety is the worst. And the poops...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Been Floppin like a fish outta water these last couple nights.

Making sleep nearly impossible

Gonna grab some benadryl and dxm to knock out


----------



## oxygirlinct

jigsawpuzzlepiece said:


> If I had to pick one thing I think it would be the constant chills that turn into being too hot and sweating then back to being cold etc. Withdrawing in the winter sucks that much more I think. Anyway its really just the whole combination of all the shittty symptoms wrapped up into one shitty, 5 day experience.



Amen. The temperature thing drives me nuts...I can handle everything else (I mean it's hell but I can get through it) but the constant sweating, shivering, not knowing what temperature I am, taking 50 showers in the summer and being miserable in winter..just makes me so pissed. It's an unbearable feeling for me...worse than joint pain, restlessness, depression, GI issues, anything.


----------



## paranoid android

Stomach cramps are the worst for me by far. Any other kinda pain i can put up with really but not that. The temperature thing where i feel like i am standing in front of a furnace where someone is opening and closing the door sucks because i end up throwing bed clothes off me then back on me cause i get chilled and that keeps up till i finally pass out. That cold burn i get all over my skin is one of the more annoying symptoms as well.


----------



## Bliss26

Yeah, I mean the insomnia isn't that bad in and of itself.... The problem with insomnia during WD is that it makes time pass soooo slowly. The 'every minute an hour' thing, which is just torture when you've got at least 5 days of acute WD.  Who wants to be conscious the whole time? It feels like an eternity!


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

the worst by far is heroin. its horrific. nothing else compares to a hard kick, shitting yourself, vomiting, shaking and sweating, how the fuck do you compare that to anything else? the only other thing i got close to was alcohol withdrawal where i got delirium tremens, shaking and seeing rats and spiders crawl out of the walls. as terrifying as it was however, it was mental mostly, whereas worst physical effects are heroin. as for cocaine, i did it daily for a year shooting it and i quit without any injury to my person except weight gain.


----------



## jjakal1967

For me the worst was coming off all my drugs after a drug interaction /overdose. The staff in the emergency room were nice and the Dr gave me NARCO and absolutely pulled everything out of me. My hydromorph-contin and baclofen wiped out and in emergency for a day and a 1/2. I begged the nurses for something to take the edge off and stsve off the WD's but the answers were that I had Norco and they couldn't give it.
        Later that night I was waiting in the emergency room hallway to go up to a room as I was admitted to the hospital. I was going into withdrawal and everything was really bad, I was cold and hot at the same time I had a headache like crazy and my back was in full spasm due to kyphosis and my serious neuropathy due to diabetes, hypogonadism, osteoporosis and a cerebellar atrophy that throws me off balance and I topple over so I use a cane in close quarters and a alker everywhere else. Anyway I was put in a room with a snoring/yelling grandpa. Along with my WD's no sleep and anxiety way up and my Exploding Head Syndrome peaking, not a good thing at all. 
        So all my asking throughout the night into the day for a little something was denied. The Dr came in to see me and saw right away that I was in  WD's and very upset and acutely disturbed, he immediately had me tske some hydromorph contin 6mg and a couple dilaudid IR 4mg and in a few hours I came back to normal. I am one of tnose people that really don't need to worry about WD because as my doctor and specialist said I'm never going to come off of narcotics just switching from drug to drug. Anyway hydromorph-contin was an SOB for sure.


----------



## spamvicious

I wanted to clarify some stuff, most people have said that benzos are the worst to come off but which ones in particular?. I've been taking 3mg of Lorazepam (Ativan) for a year and now I've made the decision to come off of them. My psych changed me over to diazepam (Valium) as it has a longer half life etc. This is my 2nd week of reducing the dose by 2mg and I'm having no side effects at all. If all goes to plan then I should be clean after 3 months. Am I lucky or is it gonna get worse later?


----------



## blowpipe

spamvicious said:


> I wanted to clarify some stuff, most people have said that benzos are the worst to come off but which ones in particular?. I've been taking 3mg of Lorazepam (Ativan) for a year and now I've made the decision to come off of them. My psych changed me over to diazepam (Valium) as it has a longer half life etc. This is my 2nd week of reducing the dose by 2mg and I'm having no side effects at all. If all goes to plan then I should be clean after 3 months. Am I lucky or is it gonna get worse later?



It depends on the dosages and the half-life of the particular benzo. I think people consider short acting ones, e.g alprazolam aka Xanax, worse than longer acting ones, e.g diazepam aka Valium. But as far as I know, there is no painless way to get off. You will inevitably feel shit as your receptors get back to normal function. And it takes ages for that to end. In your case you just replaced one benzo with another longer acting one. I think the reason a lot of people consider benzos the worst to withdraw from is the length of the withdrawal and the severe mindfuck of the whole experience.

I experienced a moderate alcohol withdrawal once, and while it only lasted no more than a week for the main symptoms, it was still pretty bad and the mindfuck-y/anxious/hallucinatory aspect was the worst part. I can only begin to imagine what it feels like to be in that state for months. No thanks for me, I stay off benzos.

Opioid withdrawal on the other hand feels more organic. Yes, physically it's a hell of a ride, but I would say that there is that distinct feeling of "I know it'll be over soon, just need to wait patiently" and the mindspace is a lot clearer than with GABAergic withdrawal. It's also heaps shorter unless it's methadone or the likes one is withdrawing from. 

That said, I think nothing compares to the not-unlike-datura experience that is benzo/GABAergic withdrawal. Oh, and it's bad for your membrane.


----------



## Atlien1337

Feeling cold all the time is my most hated symptom. That and the puking my stomach bile because of empty stomach and no appetite. ..


----------



## woamotive

I've already said it... methadone withdrawal. Fucking horrible for about a month...hot cold hot cold, drenched bed and clothes, changing the sheets and cloths aaaall the time, the shitstorm, mentally anguish, can't sleep, hate being awake, emotional wreck, begging God for a swift death. But it never comes....

I'm currently detoxing from heroin. Which is also Shitty but lasts a much shorter time.

As a recovering alcoholic i can confirm that it too is hell to come off. I drank a half gallon of vodka, straight, every 48 hours. Eventually forced to stop...and hell welcomed me eagerly.


----------



## Rachella666

udontunderstand said:


> Never done heroin, and I have WD from oxycodone and it sucked pretty bad. But when I had to stop taking Effexor it was the worst feeling ever. I had plenty of valium and Percocet at the time, and even those didn't help. Even now, when I hear the word Effexor I shudder...


I'm on Effexor, my script ran out and I c/t for 3 days, horrendous.
The worse drug for me is xanax, evil,evil,evil xanax. When I c/t from a habit of 8 mg a day, I wanted death to wrap his ugly claws around me. Now I'm back with a 6 mg habit a day. It's the devils drug.


----------



## n.n.

Definitely the worst for me was benzodiazepines, altogether I was on valium & temazepam for 1.5 years. I stopped completely 2 months ago and I still get random withdrawals. It comes in waves, sometimes I feel good and then out of no where I'll become dysfunctional. The first few weeks are the worst, constantly having hot/cold flashes, fatigue, extreme tension headaches, loss of appetite, insomnia, restless legs, vibrating feeling in arms & legs, muscle twitches all over my body and moments of breathlessness. I got given valium accidentally by a doctor, her limited knowledge about my mental health conditions led to misuse of the drug & addiction over the period of 1.5 years. I started off on valium then tried to come off it by substituting it with temazepam. It's all the same chemical really just the half lives are very different and some benzo's last longer in your system than others do. Overall, the withdrawal has been really bad for me, even 2 months after quitting bento's I still feel moments of nothing where I feel dysfunctional like I can't even think or do anything. The doctors are all in denial & tell me that there is no chance that it could be benzo withdrawal. But I never used to feel like this before I started taking benzo's, so it must be them for sure. God bless & good luck with anyone going through this long and tormenting withdrawal process!


----------



## SluttyPeach

Worst withdrawal I've ever had was from alcohol and benzos at the same time... After a couple days I finally went to a detox facility and they gave me just enough Valium to keep me from dying, still very uncomfortable.


----------



## ToBeMyOwn

1rst hands down klonopin
2nd Xanax
3rd Tramadol


----------



## ykm420

BENZOS, all day.. Then Fentanyl.


----------



## Bliss26

I suppose I shouldn't curse myself but I've never had vomiting during WD. A sick nauseous feeling yeah but no actual puke. Which is kind of weird considering I'm a puker I think it's safe to say I'm in the top 1% of frequent pukers (besides bulimics)


----------



## Bucky77

New  user, just wanted to throw out my two cents and 20 years experience of a functional addict. I have been doctor prescribed heavy amounts of pain killers. Started out at the age of 15 both knees reconstructed given a new just on the market 1993, 6 - 20mg oxycodone quick release/day continuously updated till 2014 and ended my pill addiction at 6-30mg oc quick s and 2-80mg oc ops/day. This was prescribed by my doc. I was also buying and snorting/taking an additional 120 to 160 mg a day. I went cold Turkey npthing, it took 6 months to get back to a somewhat normal day. It sucks it was hell bit I figure if I can do it so can you bro. Now after a year I was given 12 mcg fentynal patches. I don't abuse them and I take a week off of them every time I feel like I'm wanting the high. It takes time, support and above all self esteem but anyone can do it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I really would never get dope sick but I would get sick mentally; I would call my dude and say I need a G and he would tell me a half hour or an hour; so right there I just start thinking, fiending and sweating till I get the fix. but yet from when I would wake to the point of trying to pick up I'd be fine but when he tells me the time I start going fucking nuts. I would legit walk circles in my house and just look at the phone minute by fucking minute and always send out texts or another call to check in. 

just typing that blows my mind I would ALWAYS act like that when picking up.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Yeah that's the worst Boston 

Feelin like neo shits Movin so slow


----------



## Papaverium

BostonBrownTown said:


> I really would never get dope sick but I would get sick mentally; I would call my dude and say I need a G and he would tell me a half hour or an hour; so right there I just start thinking, fiending and sweating till I get the fix. but yet from when I would wake to the point of trying to pick up I'd be fine but when he tells me the time I start going fucking nuts. I would legit walk circles in my house and just look at the phone minute by fucking minute and always send out texts or another call to check in.
> 
> just typing that blows my mind I would ALWAYS act like that when picking up.



This exactly.
It really doesn't get that bad until I know I'm gonna go pick up, then I feel so sick, it's crazy.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

I woke up to some pretty violent stomach cramps.

Definitely unpleasant


----------



## wolf1965

Hey Yall, Im a 12 yr pain management w/ fent.and perk 30 ,I got sick of the whole $hit racket ,pulled that patch off last friday. God Knows I Hurting So fin Bad ...No serious withdrawal symptoms up to 900 gabapentin,0 nausea diarrhea,only took 1a total of 6 mg of loperamide in 6 days.. Melatonin sleep aid and for anxiety 2 at a time. Zofran 0.4 mg as needed If I felt a bubble, I took 1 was takin muscle relaxer 4 mg Tizanidine Ok yall Heres the kicker ,I've been taking 300 mg a day of tramadol for the first time in my life sometimes.Now understand this Ive taken every other kind of opiate pain medication at first injectable mepergan. If you truly know,Tell me when to stop each meds Ill know what will come probably some ,so I can take it ! THANK AND BEST TO ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS STRUGGLING WITH THESE DEMONIC $HIT ,but at the time she was beautiful liar....Love and Peace,Wolf Singleton


"I destroy homes, tear families apart - take your children, and that's just the start.
I'm more costly than diamonds, more costly than gold - the sorrow I bring is a sight to behold.
And if you need me, remember I'm easily found.
I live all around you, in schools and in town.
I live with the rich, I live with the poor, I live down the street, and maybe next door.
My power is awesome - try me you'll see.
But if you do, you may never break free.
Just try me once and I might let you go, but try me twice, and I'll own your soul.
When I possess you, you'll steal and you'll lie.
You'll do what you have to just to get high.
The crimes you'll commit, for my narcotic charms, will be worth the pleasure you'll feel in your arms.
You'll lie to your mother; you'll steal from your dad.
When you see their tears, you should feel sad.
But you'll forget your morals and how you were raised.
I'll be your conscience, I'll teach you my ways.
I take kids from parents, and parents from kids, I turn people from God, and separate from friends.
I'll take everything from you, your looks and your pride, I'll be with you always, right by your side.
You'll give up everything - your family, your home, your friends, your money, then you'll be alone.
I'll take and I'll take, till you have nothing more to give.
When I'm finished with you you'll be lucky to live.
If you try me be warned this is no game. 
If given the chance, I'll drive you insane.
I'll ravish your body, I'll control your mind.
I'll own you completely; your soul will be mine.
The nightmares I'll give you while lying in bed.
The voices you'll hear from inside your head.
The sweats, the shakes, the visions you'll see.
I want you to know, these are all gifts from me.
But then it's too late, and you'll know in your heart, that you are mine, and we shall not part.
You'll regret that you tried me, they always do.
But you came to me, not I to you.
You knew this would happen. 
Many times you were told, but you challenged my power, and chose to be bold.
You could have said no, and just walked away.
If you could live that day over, now what would you say?
I'll be your master; you will be my slave.
I'll even go with you, when you go to your grave.
Now that you have met me, what will you do?
Will you try me or not? 
Its all up to you.
I can bring you more misery than words can tell.
Come take my hand, let me lead you to hell."
Signed
DRUGS


----------



## bdomihizayka

The depression- the lack of endorphins. Sitting in front of a TV and not even enjoying your favorite movie. Makes the time do by sooooo slowly. I feel it would be tenfold easier to withdrawal if bone-crushing depression wasn't involved.


----------



## jackie jones

Social withdrawal and being forced to do things on a social level.


----------



## Papaverium

Currently..... the terrible pain in my legs and lower back. Oh I wish It would go away D:


----------



## elviswearsnikes

Insomnia is the one I struggle with most... It makes the days and nights drag on for what seems like eternity. Especially if you're trying to count down the days until you're 'supposed' to be feeling better.

Coming of H I suffer for a good 4 or 5 sleepless nights. Withdrawing from buprenorphine the insomnia was closer to 2 weeks!

I find that the insomnia also worsened my psychological health, making depression, anxiety and cravings a lot worse.


----------



## namnoc16

Bubble guts and insomnia they both lasted forever!


----------



## Papaverium

I ate all this food thinking it would make the restlessness go away... of course putting aside the awareness that the stomach cramps are a real thing by day 2. Good lord what did I get myself into this time?
I wasn't even hungry... I just wanted to eat to fill the void, and attempt to get my mind off cravings.


----------



## halfegg

Clonazepam my dr changed my 25mg Diazepam dose over to Clonazepam without checking equivalence so 24mg daily 84 a week  man I was fecked only when my regular Dr saw it helps was wtf  is this after 3 months of 24mg a day I cut down  2 to 4 mg monthly then changed back to 20mg Diazepam  now a year later I still get shocks jumping limbs feel not there i can take 56 5mg Diaz and no one would notice an I would just feel it an no more so going from evivalent of 480mg of Diaz back to 25mg of Diaz has been stressful suicidal absolutely hell  I have thought on court action but we will see !!


----------



## cozzy1405

I second the Tramadol...I was a codeine Addict for 6 years until i heard about Tramadol. (the fact it is a man made opiate should have set the alarm bells ringing) So i ordered some on-line..when i received them i only needed half a pill compared to my usual 10 Codiene phosphate or 24 Nurofen Plus a day And it made me feel fantastic plus it lasted 5 times that of Codeine ...After 2 weeks i ran out..24 hours later i was a mess..it was like being a 5 day old baby with the awareness of a middle-aged man suffering from every shit awful symptom known to man..3 days of Hell until my dependence dropped to a level that suited Codeine again.


----------



## cozzy1405

xxkcxx said:


> For me the worst part of H withdrawal is the restless legs.  I can handle every part of it, even the vomitting and nausea, but not those restless legs.  I just pace back and forth for hours because I can't sit or lay down longer than 30 seconds.  I've paced from 9 pm to 4 am straight once.



I agree, The Restless Legs Were Just Awful..Because it was CONSTANT.. Only a Hot Bath or Walking all day gave minor relief.


----------



## cozzy1405

Soniq...............I concur...Tramadol for me was Hell...HELL.


----------



## gmlifer

This time it was the sneezing and coughing. It was so bad my back and neck muscles were extremely sore. Shit sucks


----------



## Blake777

Worst part besides the horrid sweats and feeling of fire in your body, id say trying to find something to pass the time but at the same time not wanting to do a fucking thing.          

Everything seams terrible. Then my gf trying to comfort me and me trying not to go the fuck off.

Its really sad


----------



## kush

Worst part is coming to terms with realityand having to accept that you fucked up, AGAIN


----------



## dookiehowser

In my experience, Oxymorphone has some pretty bad withdrawals.

But the worst I've ever experienced is the comedown from a few days of an Adderall binge.  Not even meth gets to me like that stuff.


----------



## Papaverium

kush said:


> Worst part is coming to terms with realityand having to accept that you fucked up, AGAIN



Ohh yeah I feel ya on that one.
Or attempting to come to terms with the idea that no matter how long you stay clean, you are still going to get cravings. For the rest of your life. 

That thought alone makes me just want to stop trying to quit and just use. It's so depressing to think, I'm never going to have a day where opiates don't cross my mind at last once. Even if I do manage to stop actively use, I feel I'm stuck in the "once an addict, always an addict" mentality.


----------



## hangyourhead

Papaverium said:


> Ohh yeah I feel ya on that one.
> Or attempting to come to terms with the idea that no matter how long you stay clean, you are still going to get cravings. For the rest of your life.
> 
> That thought alone makes me just want to stop trying to quit and just use. It's so depressing to think, I'm never going to have a day where opiates don't cross my mind at last once. Even if I do manage to stop actively use, I feel I'm stuck in the "once an addict, always an addict" mentality.



This touches home ^


----------



## SluttyPeach

Restless body.. Ugh. You feel like you're full of jumping beans. Also, anal leakage.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

hangyourhead said:


> This touches home ^



Ugh...yea it does. Made me sad to read tbh lol...add to the fact that along with being on mmt I'm also addicted to xanax and boobies. Well the xanax anyway...or benzos I guess bc I'm rxd xan and kpin. The low dose I'm on still gives me insane wd when I stop. It's like my brain and adrenal glands go haywire..I'd gladly trade an IV smack habit for mmt and xanax..fuck that noise.. I feel like they are keeping me alive, and I want off.


----------



## the_farklenator

When I took seroquel it just made me so tired and unmotivated and I was taking it for sleep every night I'd sleep but then be so tired motivation wise during the day


----------



## Sprout

Heroin, as physical as it is mental. Uniquely torturous.


----------



## JessFR

hangyourhead said:


> This touches home ^



Same, I want to believe it's not true. The idea just makes me think how bad I fucked my life up and hope to god ill experience the mercy of dying young. But hopefully freedom from cravings is possible.

Worst part for me is the restlessness, and insomnia and general way in which time slows to a crawl when you're dopesick. Sure it does t last that long in days, but those days are agonizingly slow.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Even though I've never done benzos at all, based on anecdotal and scientific information it seems like hell. And it lasts forever too. 

I've been through a couple fairly severe phenibut + alcohol withdrawals, with some hallucinations and all that fun stuff, so that wasn't cool. But luckily the tough part only lasted a few days and while I felt completely fucked in the head, I actually found some kind of motivation to do stuff and had a good mood for the most part. That kind of good mood when everything's pure shit but you know it has to end at some point.

Opioid withdrawals feel different. No mindfuck, but extreme depression is what gets to me. And it lasts quite a long time too. But I haven't gone through hardcore opi w/d luckily, just some strong-case-of-the-flu type of thing that ended pretty quickly.


----------



## David Wooderson

I've been an opiate and benzo addict, I find physical addiction is more intense than mental.
Hardest opiate to w/d from for me was methadone, the only thing I can equate it to is breaking every bone in your body.
Hardest benzo was klonopin due to the half life, only thing I can equate those w/d's to would be a severe stim psychosis that lasts for weeks.

Detoxing from both is utter hell.
If you find yourself addicted to both, seek medical treatment.

I remember when tramadol came out, my dr tld me it was a non addictive opiod...
I personally preferred it over vicodin and it sent me back to the methadone clinic, that stuff is deceptively strong.


----------



## stefx85

Methadone for shure.. Makes benzodiazepine withdrawal look like a joke. Weeks long of bicycle legs no sleep for weeks..Makes you go crazy. Never ever want to do that again in my life! Even had a seizure from methadont..


----------



## Blueser

Someone a ways back said cigs and I'm calling bullshit. After smoking a pack a day for 4-5 years I quit and didn't touch one for 2 years.. now I just don't feel like quitting that I've started again. Smoking goes well with oxy use, which brings me to what I deem to be the worst WD in the world. Oxys... taking 3-4 30mg IR a day, then run out, or run out of money to buy a few off the street.. The physical effects: steady tears streaming out your eyes, runny nose, sneezing 8 times in a row, which may or may not lead you to shart in your sweated up boxers, diarrhea, dry heaving, get a disgusting smell stuck in your nose, wake up in the middle of the night gagging, insomnia, yawning constantly, no energy, restless legs, restless BRAIN.. a brain that starts thinking of all the screwed up shi* you're think you might be willing to do to get rid of all these WD symptoms. Then because you feel and look like hell you're not willing to go anywhere-- hope you've got a job that includes sick time, otherwise the next paycheck definitely won't be enough for that week's habit and then you're out hocking your valuables.. Don't act like it's not all part of the WD-- it is!


----------



## Soulgasm

halfegg said:


> Clonazepam my dr changed my 25mg Diazepam dose over to Clonazepam without checking equivalence so 24mg daily 84 a week



This shit right here. Is hilarious. I would be in kpin heaven. Hope you weren't driving after that genius doctor prescribed you that giant dosage leap.

Benzos and phenibut tie for my vote. I've heard the withdrawal from certain antipsychotics is pretty brutal as well.


----------



## talkin2myself

I went through
- opiate 
- alcohol
- spice
- speed

withdrawals, but they ain't nuttin compared to a benzo wd. Unbearable pchysical pain, even with a slow taper. I LITERALLY felt like someone's burning my brain with a lighter. There are no words for how horrible it is. I did my taper for a month. I couldn't take the pain anymore, I guess I'm going to be a benzo-slave for the rest of my life.


----------



## halfegg

Yeah I was driving I felt like suing the dumbass Dr who gave me 24mg a day once I cut down a bit I managed to make some money until I told Dr I had cut down  was were he'll after 3 months of them I'd never heard of em my dr was amazed pharmacy filled the script!


----------



## WhiteCat9Lives

PW from bupe is the worse thing ever. Its like being raped by satan himself. I have been thru shit, but PW`s from bupe are no joke 8(
You go from 0 to 100 real quick 

Methadone WD is fucked up too because it takes so long, but like i said PW`s from bupe = trying to kill yourself bad


----------



## Erikmen

WhiteCat9Lives said:


> Methadone WD is fucked up too because it takes so long, but like i said PW`s from bupe = trying to kill yourself bad



Oh I do agree with you! Have been there. I'm not exaggerating if I tell you people get sick for a month. Really sick. 

But a more commonly used 'drug':
Alcohol! That's 24 - 36 hours period of hangover. It can't be something that much acceptable IMO.


----------



## spamvicious

blowpipe said:


> It depends on the dosages and the half-life of the particular benzo. I think people consider short acting ones, e.g alprazolam aka Xanax, worse than longer acting ones, e.g diazepam aka Valium. But as far as I know, there is no painless way to get off. You will inevitably feel shit as your receptors get back to normal function. And it takes ages for that to end. In your case you just replaced one benzo with another longer acting one. I think the reason a lot of people consider benzos the worst to withdraw from is the length of the withdrawal and the severe mindfuck of the whole experience.
> 
> I experienced a moderate alcohol withdrawal once, and while it only lasted no more than a week for the main symptoms, it was still pretty bad and the mindfuck-y/anxious/hallucinatory aspect was the worst part. I can only begin to imagine what it feels like to be in that state for months. No thanks for me, I stay off benzos.
> 
> Opioid withdrawal on the other hand feels more organic. Yes, physically it's a hell of a ride, but I would say that there is that distinct feeling of "I know it'll be over soon, just need to wait patiently" and the mindspace is a lot clearer than with GABAergic withdrawal. It's also heaps shorter unless it's methadone or the likes one is withdrawing from.
> 
> That said, I think nothing compares to the not-unlike-datura experience that is benzo/GABAergic withdrawal. Oh, and it's bad for your membrane.



I've obviously been very lucky then because I'm now down to just 6mg a day from 30mg and have had no side effects at all. On friday I reduce again to 4mg and then the following week I'll be on 2mg and then I'll be completely off the diazepam and benzo free. I'm still on other medications, ie antidepressants, one of which is effexor so I know I have that joy to look forward to but I've been ok so far.


----------



## nowheregirl

*Worst Withdrawal*

Benzodiazepine withdrawal is the absolute worst thing on earth, particularly Xanax. I was prescribed 10mg/day of Xanax along with 3mg/day Klonopin and 150mg/day Wellbutrin in 2012.  Had a seizure after ditching the Klonopin in 2013 and then 2 more seizures in 2013 and 2014 due to being an idiot and constantly taking wayyyyy more than the prescribed dose of the Xanax. It started out as the most amazing drug ever until my tolerance went up. I got to the point where I couldn't even remember how many bars I'd swallowed in a day. I had blackouts constantly. I had ridiculous anxiety, insomnia and depression if I didn't have huge amounts of Xanax in my system. My tolerance became insane. Still struggling to taper with Valium and I'm down to 30mg/day after 8 months.. was switched to 100mg/day Valium in March 2015 to replace the Xanax and the dose was tapered down slowly but still I'm always running out early. I now have 1/2 of a 10mg pill left and I can't refill till tomorrow. Every time I refill I say to myself "this time I'm going to do it, only 3 pills per day".... rarely happens. Thanks to benzos I'm still living in what feels like permanent hell. I wake up to an overwhelming feeling of dread every day, anxiety all the time. I've tried kratom to help with the w/d symptoms, drinking occasionally, and smoking weed semi-regularly in small amounts but none of it can alleviate the mental and physical torture of the benzo withdrawal. I've been through opiate withdrawal and cocaine withdrawal and as horrible as those are, that's Disneyland compared to trying to kick benzos. FML.


----------



## Djinn84

I'm going through methadone + xanax withdrawal, 3 weeks into it, never have gone through so much torment, it was a monetary issue cold turkey type of detox, I wasn't ready for it......... Didn't taper, 80mgs of methadone, 2 to 4 mgs of xanax daily before I stopped cold turkey, I know its stupid but I didn't try to get any medical help, I was just tired of them giving me more drugs or a substitute drug, first two days I tried to fight thru it and even went to work. Not smart, people saw it all over me, just told them I was under the weather, but nearly collapsed both days from pure exhaustion and pain, anyways Im probably ranting from my brain being so foggy but in my case I think the xanax was the hardest part of this ordeal. In any case I would suggest getting actual professionals who actually know what's going down before trying to quit cold turkey.
PS I went thru a  3 day withdrawal before this one and had a seizure on a public bus, not fun....... I was trying to combat insomnia with nyquil which did not put me to sleep, not a smart idea, but all the detoxers out there know sometimes you would do anything for the nightmare to be over. So good luck to the people trying to get clean from these evil things we put in our bodies, its gonna be a tough fight but when you win all I can say is your now the champion, and being champion feels so much better than being a addicted loser (I can say I was a loser for a long time).


----------



## DonStatus

Benzos by far, it's such a evil withdrawal.

I pray I will never be stupid enough to put myself through something like that again


----------



## mygreenbic

dookiehowser said:


> In my experience, Oxymorphone has some pretty bad withdrawals.
> 
> But the worst I've ever experienced is the comedown from a few days of an Adderall binge.  Not even meth gets to me like that stuff.



LOL (not laughing at you but with you.  Or maybe I should be crying out loud) As I'm typing this on my cell phone I'm experiencing what the above user has explained.  Pure HELL coming down from an adderall binge.  I don't think many realize how bad the withdrawal syndrome that accompanies amphetamine use is.  
The come down is evil, then that is compounded by the worry of the opiod like withdrawal that is soon to follow.  Then there is the binge eating on top of compacted bowels and extreme somnia or insomnia. 

All that being said and I still would experience a couple of weeks of that over just three days of benzodiazepine withdrawal (especially from clonazepam.) 
Oh ya and baclofen withdrawal.  Ewww that's a nasty one too.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzosbenzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos benzos


----------



## complexdc

Lyrica isn't on this list? Worst ever indeed


----------



## Doctor.K

Tramadol withdrawal is pretty shitty, (with the SNRI + Opiod) but of course I voted for benzos. GABAergics have AWFUL withdrawals.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Doctor.K said:


> Tramadol withdrawal is pretty shitty, (with the SNRI + Opiod) but of course I voted for benzos. GABAergics have AWFUL withdrawals.



Yes! Tramadol has _terrible_ withdrawals. I've gone through them very often. Fortunately it doesn't last all that long. Benzos are, as you say, still worse though, mainly because it just lasts *forever*. I feel worse in tram w/d than I do in benzo w/d, but the duration makes benzo w/d a lot worse.


----------



## Doctor.K

Pill2Chill said:


> Yes! Tramadol has _terrible_ withdrawals. I've gone through them very often. Fortunately it doesn't last all that long. Benzos are, as you say, still worse though, mainly because it just lasts *forever*. I feel worse in tram w/d than I do in benzo w/d, but the duration makes benzo w/d a lot worse.



Last time I quit benzos it was STILL going strong at 3 weeks so I just fucking tapered it was way way way better no lasting effects


----------



## Pill2Chill

When I detoxed from benzos last year it took *months* for me to get back to normal. The rehab I was in doesn't do (very) slow tapers. God that was a horrible time.


----------



## kirkyturkey

hangyourhead said:


> This touches home ^



Agree ^.  On day 3 of pretty mild wd, but it's the guilt that I'm struggling with this time around.  A few family members knew about my history and asked me if I thought I'd ever use again.  To which I replied "no fucking way".  Now I feel like a fraud and am doing this round of wd's on my own so that I can hide the latest failure.

Oh yeah and the boring self indulgence and misery.  Haha


----------



## gmlifer

Rls rls rls rls rls rls aaaaahhhhhh!!!! Rls!


----------



## yodermstr

I know benzo WD is the absolute worst, sitting in your bed in rehab counting down the seconds till you can get your Ativan next and begging your roommate to not let you fall asleep and even making them take turns to keep you up fighting the sleep meds so you can go get that next dose as soon as it hits 6 hours from your last one then sitting crying for 30 minutes after getting the Ativan at how much you've fucked up your life till it finally kicks in and you stop yelling at your roommates for wanting to go to sleep. and you still manage to fight off the sleep meds on top of your minuscule dose of Ativan and trying to cheek the Ativan to add up to a bigger dose but can't go more than 30 minutes without just taking what you have. I needed to get that off my chest but also the paranoia is the worst, watching the lights move accross the bottom of the door for hours and every 30 minutes when they walk in and check on us you have to make sure they aren't looking for the meds you've been cheeking or trying to steal something and even getting just plain rude and aggressive if they try to stop and talk to you when they are just feeling bad that you hadn't slept since you've been there. it's some soul sucking shit


----------



## CfZrx

^holy crappy wds!  For me its the bleak depression.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

gmlifer said:


> Rls rls rls rls rls rls aaaaahhhhhh!!!! Rls!



OT:This
 was talkin to a girl at the clinic that tried to cold turkey and had never heard of rls or restless limbs..
She's describing how her arms an legs would jump around clueless as to it being a symptom of the mdone.

So sad the amount of useful information about drugs and using that just get blocked from the public unless your in the know or stumbled upon it somehow like us.

This is also why I always excersize any chance I get to spread h.r. knowledge.


----------



## poloblue

I guess the feeling of having to puke constantly & puking. The length of time you spend in hell on earth. The temps RLS & insiomnia r beat when u just want a break. Everything else sucks too. Only thing that used to give me relief was my family's hot tub believe it or not...makes it harder to focus on how shitty ur feeling when u can't think of anything else besides how fuckin hot the tub is lol espesh in the winter I deff advise ppl to find a hot tub lol. But Finally on 1/2mg of suboxone now n is no where near as bad as w/d's I used to get but this feeling of wanting to just get high n die is pretty shit too lol


----------



## dopemaster

I really have no idea why anyone would want to go to rehab vs kicking at home.


----------



## yodermstr

dopemaster said:


> I really have no idea why anyone would want to go to rehab vs kicking at home.


it's much safer to WD under a doctors care in detox than on your own, they can teach you life skills to stay clean/sober, and you don't have any option not to use in rehab due to the lack of drugs that get snuck in


----------



## Burnt Offerings

As much as I hate "whiny junkies", I will admit that the internal temperature fluctuations are really annoying...whenever I haven't used in a few days ill suddenly feel really hot for seemingly no reason, then it'll shift to me being freezing cold. It's especially annoying when I'm trying to sleep.

Also just the general feeling of wanting to crawl out of your skin

I never really felt that opiate wd was as bad as people make it out to be though tbh, even after months of slamming dope *shrug


----------



## belligerent drunk

Yeah the temperature thing really is annoying. I like what someone on here said about the matter, something along the lines of "wearing 5 layers of clothing, sweating bullets and still feeling cold".


----------



## hangyourhead

When you finally get to sleep for 2, if you're lucky 3 hrs, you just wind up waking up to feverish yet freezing cold, crawling skill, a sweat-filled bed, and RLS that makes you want to cut your legs and arms off as well. + The fucking anhedonia and unimaginable misery/shame/depression/anxiety. Pure dysphoria and agony.


----------



## HeatherWesling

Taking a shit wasn't the real issue for me it was the pain my entire body was in that kept me from getting to a toilet. My body felt like all my bones had been broken at once and then got a bad case of arthritis. I was told hot showers help you sweat it out but my body hurt so bad that I would have the shower on and just lay in the tub below. It was awful. After it was over I never touched heroin again even talking about it makes me imagine and bring back the pain I was in.


----------



## cannablissss

Worst part for me was the aches/muscle cramps and as said above, temperature fluctuation. It got pretty tiring taking the blanket off just to shiver and reach for it again back and forth. My body felt so uncomfortable in every aspect. I didn't want to do anything except lay in bed and sleep.


----------



## Bliss26

I can't sleep and it's really pissing me off!!!!!! 100mg benedryl and 2mg Ativan.  almost day 4.


----------



## David Wooderson

dopemaster said:


> I really have no idea why anyone would want to go to rehab vs kicking at home.




How many times have you tried to kick the habit?

There comes a point where it can be next to impossible.

Kicking for a short span of time versus kicking the habit for good was the difference for me.

Treatment was the greatest thing that ever happened, the treatment/detox/rehab sucked balls but it did the job.


----------



## Bliss26

It's like the song that never ends..... Coming up on Day 5.  I'm all out of T4 (was all day) so now the only thing in my Arsenal is OTC T1 , Ativan, benedryl, hydroxyzine, zopiclone. Mehh 
About to have 20 cwe'D 1's. So like 160mg codeine phosphate I guess.


----------



## belligerent drunk

You've almost made it! Keep it up!


----------



## Bliss26

Thanks. I feel like crap and everything aches. I wish I had oxy.


----------



## Bliss26

Did I mention I can't sleep???


----------



## belligerent drunk

By taking more opioids you're only prolonging the misery, better to just drop everything and wait for it to end. Assuming you're trying to kick heroin.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Hot and cold sweats, and the absolute worst for me is I get this smell, wake up with it and lasts 3 to 4 days, hard to describe, metallic?? I'D but whatever this smell is or comes from, I get every time I kick omg


----------



## bingey

the stink

all youre senses come back combined with profuse sweating and the inability to take a shower. Never mention the horrors of the bathroom.

also the time dilation, worse than on psychedelics. It's like the week you're kicking is just as long as the 6 months you used.


----------



## Bliss26

Oh yeah this horrific stench, to me it smells like sickly sweet rotten onions or something. You could take a shower and loofah the F out of them and ten min later, the unbearable stench is back. Sooooo gross. I've seen it postulated that it's toxins exiting our body. Idk... Nobody here seems to smell it (and they're not the type to be polite if I stunk I would hear about it
  Plus tonite hubby made wonton soup and the whole house smells BAD!!!!!! All day o was like what new spice did you use be it smells like a decomposing ethnic carcass with weird ass spices oozing out of its pores. He said nothing, just garlic. So I think I might just have super smell right now.
Everyone's in bed and I cranked the windows even tho I'm freezing because I want the stench out.
  Coming up on Day Six! I find myself very emotional . I just cried for about 2 hours. I also previously stopped taking my anti depressants last month, with no issues.
  Still sick in tummy, nausea, emotional, RLS, hot/cold flashes, muscle pain, in the mood more, no appetite, hard time sleeping.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Yes day 6 for me, I take 2 showers a day and this smell is God awful! It is not as bad now  as first couple days  but regardless  it's there in the background, every time  I breathe, the worst!


----------



## Bliss26

I'm finally feeling like myself!!! Last day I used was dec25...its been a long week. In a daze,.. Every minute an hour. I'm glad the family is so patient w me.
  Hope everyone else is doing well. Take what you need to be successful. It's hard at first but you can do it and come out of the other side.


----------



## emingos

some anithistamines takes the sickess (unless your talking about withdravel)

but for me:
1) i freeze alot or have coldsweat chills
2)  i get an kinda echo when i talk and its making me crazy
3) no sleep at all unless i ingest so many benzo's the rest of the world would go missing


----------



## pally pete

Benzodiazepines, especially Alprazolam (Xanax) & Temazepam. Followed by Oxycontin/Poppy Pod Tea/Morphine


----------



## ErgicMergic

Benzos, hands down


----------



## evilpanda

Oxymorphone is the worst I've experienced


----------



## GBscaredshitless85

Let me first say that I have never experienced any kind of benzo WD. So I can't comment, agree, or disagree with anything related.Moving on that being said my pick is without a doubt IV Heroin WD. No question. Once u graduate to IV use the withdrawal changes. I've been through avery form or opiate withdrawal, from pills to IV and still stopping to shoot the dope was hardcore. I can proudly  say that right now, today, I'm almost 8 months clean from dope  I still can't help but smile when I think back where I was last summer. I did it all cold turkey, at my mom's house. She provided the support and harsh truths I needed to hear. She was already ammune to all of my junky tricks and loopholes. Which was exactly what I needed. I wanted to avoid rehab help better remember the pain. 90% relapse rate after rehab.. Most important thing.. NO MATTER WHAT, WD WON'T KILL U! Unless u have something already wrong with u I guess... 1st meal was on day 4 and an 8 hour nights sleep still alludes me to this day. But I'm happy. I still smoke weed daily. It only helps me. I wouldn't recommend suboxone taper but it works for some. If u know u have 0 self control for drugs, go cold turkey. You'll thank me later haha. Smoke weed! It's all u should need Good luck to everyone! God bless!


----------



## DoesntLearn

Everyone here says benzos however i have never experienced a TRUE benzo wd, for me however, the worst WD was by far alcohol!!! Almost died my first go, learned i had to taper my way down but man was it hard as fuck snd took like almost a fucking year


----------



## Smoky

The comedown from stimulants was awful - although, benzo withdrawal for me when I was hyperthyroid taking handfuls a day was the absolute worst when I no longer had a script. Worse than Heroin withdrawal actually, for me.

Alcohol is a horrible withdrawal as well I've heard. I've seen my x withdraw from the sauce and it looked worse than what I went through. ;\


----------



## Shamandrums

TCA & SSRIs can especially after long exposure, higher doses, have severe withdrawal effects. even as Dr supervised, carefully tapered disuse. 10+ yrs use. The symptoms even after careful tapering, last for months, with a gradual chain of horrid pain, headaches, inability to sleep, like a meth binge,(don't use), 2-3 weeks increasing dizziness, loss of co-ordination, tripping/falling, general feeling of illness to extreme shorter flu's, with vomiting, (that continued over 1st 2+ months, reappearing each 2-3 days). Couch zombie 3+ months, w/short reprieves. A long process, not prepared for it as "non-addictive". Lack of being able to sleep, beyond 2-3 hours,for 3+ months, very messed up. A constant ill feeling. A very addictive drug. That it had no WD was it's advantage, so I was told.


----------



## Backspin

j0nj0n said:


> I've only experienced heroin WD. All of it is horrible.  The physical first then the psychological. About the second day I'm puking, shitting,pissing every five minutes. My whole body hurts. Your skin feels like it's crawling. Sneezing and yawning all the time. I'm cold...i'm hot, i don't know what i am. I've got goose bumps and its 90 degrees outside. I get like restless arms and legs. My arms annoy me the most, feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something. I'll just punch my head board and such. You can't sleep and when you do it's only for like 20 mins. And it just gets worse till about the 4th or 5th day.
> 
> After you go through WD, I'll be fine for days or maybe a month or so. Then I start thinkin about how good it was. The extreme rush from shooting. Then i get all anxious and wanna do it just ONE more time. With my experience it's never just one more time. The only way I've stopped was ending up in jail a few times.Then once i got on methadone but then i messed up probation and ended up in jail again and had to detox from methadone in jail which really sucked. And for some reason i never thought about detox till my probation officer said something about it and right away i got myself into one.
> 
> Heroin addiction and withdrawal in a total bitch



the trick is to do small amounts every few days


----------



## ranDumbNumb-er

That sounds like Akathisia which is a torment from hell. I cant make sense of what doctors say is the difference, but there is one, supposedly. Do you know? 25% of test patients in Abilify trials got it, and they still approved the drug. 

Worst withdrawal: Daytrana which is transdermal Ritalin. I was falling asleep at one am and waking up at 3 am - 5 am in the depths of dread with my heart pounding for over a year. Couldn't stand to be conscious. Dreaded sunrise and prayed to all deities to please kill me. Never had that problem with No more prescription drugs for me, Too dangerous.


----------



## RealaThenMost

Yeas I've experienced Coke WD and I felt like complete shit. I couldn't find the ability to feel pleasure, defenitly after a hard weekend binge. Bruh, Let me tell you that enlarged ego you talking about is sooo fucking true. I felt like without the drug I couldn't be the man I was were when in was on it. Now I'm on MDMA, not pure ofc so a G did me just fine.


----------



## thelung

worst withdrawal is from methadone for sure.  Lyrica and benzos tie for 2nd place.  I've never been through it myself, but i've heard kicking alcohol is no joke either.  Kicking methadone is so bad some detox centers won't even take people who want to come in and detox off of methadone.  Or at least you must be on a low, low dose (40mg or lower).  Basically anything you can die from coming off is going to be a horrid kick.


----------



## Ojjuiceman

I have withdraws from heroin and xanax and I think xanax withdraws were way worse. They just lasted so much longer than heroin withdraws. So for me I'd say xanax is the worst drug to withdraw from


----------



## Znegative

Benzodiazepines.

I've been addicted to them for years, tried to quit several times, gone a month or two without them, but the withdrawals are just never ending, and it seems like they just get more unbearable over time. I would rather kick heroin CT over benzo's any day. The only thing good about benzo withdrawal is that it always takes at least 2 days before it gets severe to the point where its dangerous (or thats been my experience with them).


----------



## Wilson Wilson

complexdc said:


> Lyrica isn't on this list? Worst ever indeed



Agreed. Out of what I've personally experienced, pregabalin has been the worst. Dependency kicks in very quickly too. I was taking it as prescribed for only around a month and coming off it even with a taper left me feeling shitty for weeks. Wouldn't have even been able to sleep if it wasn't for benzos. Crazy insomnia, rebound anxiety, and you feel like you have the flu.


----------



## livinitfast

December 31 2015 was the last day I used opies and came off them the hard way as I moved to a new province withdrawals suck ass and for me it was roxies this stuff will stick with  you forever it's something your always gonna fight but when u can be able to get more then 20 minutes away from your dealer it's like you've been released out of jail it's a hard life and i miss it a little everyday but u gotta keep on going


----------



## Methacodone

I voted for Heroin.

But, now that I've been on Methadone for over 4 years and Benzodiazepines for over 2 years, dosing daily, I think I'll die if I stop cold turkey.. 90mg of Methadone and 4mg Clonazepam, plus other benzos like Alprazolam, Lorazepam, and Diazepam added to the Clonazepam. (duh?)

The reason I voted for Heroin is because I couldn't handle not even 5 minutes of the misery.
It literally did almost kill me... From dehydration.
I vomited and stooled out every bit of liquid I had in my body, except stomach bile acid.
I was puking that out to.. That's how I almost died.

When the peramedics got to my house.. They told me exactly this " if you didn't call us within another hour, you would've gone into a coma from dehydration "

That was just part of it too..
I was in EXTREME PAIN, pale skin, blue lips, RLS, shaking, very high blood pressure, heart rate through the roof, fever over 103, it was a giant mess.

the peramedics put me on IV fluids right away, along with Zofran and Loperamide to calm down the vomiting and diarrhea.

When I got to the ER, I was admitted immediately, and the avg waiting time is 6-8 hours.

I got put on 30mg Morphine IV, Ativan 4mg IV, Promethazine 25mg IV, and Zofran 4mg IV every 4-6 hours for 3 days.
Then I got discharged to go to the Methadone program.

4 years later.. Here I am


----------



## smokedup

i am a mandatory chipper who gets on with a mate maybe once or twice a year, on his terms. he calls the shots basically, the only source. 

anyway i flirt with codeine wd coz otc codeine can easily be extracted here. cheap 10 dollar nod, compared to the extravagent prices of aus illicits(us and euro blighters would chuckle at the silly market we have here.. sigh.. cowboys distributing,  and stomping on the stuff before floatin round the suberbs) 

i seem to always shiver, starting at my lower back up, the only time its not noticeable is when im doing resistance training, probs from natural painkillers doin their thing. but ill be sweating in 35 degree heat and feel like i could put a rug over me in the sun! 

i also get really horny haha


----------



## treezy z

Any gaba drug, benzos alcohol ghb etc.

I don't give a fuck about mental withdrawals I'm mentally fucked regardless. I just managed an opiate kick that only put me out of commission for 4 days with some lingering physical withdraw the next few.

But GABA drugs are fucking terrible to withdraw from. If you have to go out it's obvious to anyone who sees you shaking and all that that you're a drug fiend.  And you can die if you're habits big so you need to hit the ER.


----------



## socko

Not sleeping for 5 nights. Restless body syndrome for a week.  Not enough energy to walk around the block for 2 weeks. Keeping it secret from  gf who sleeps in the small same bed.


----------



## Erikmen

Cold sweats, diarrhea, cramps, restlessness, it all starts with yawning, watery eyes, and apathy.  
Emotionally you can experience anxiety, fearful feelings, nervousness, lethargy. As if your life went to black and white and lost its gracious.

On the other hand you'll recover your freedom!!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

The depretsels. everything else is bearable but the depretsels and the guilt and shame and patheticness aka the emo stuff. the physical stuff i can take cos im a real mans man - ALPHA DOG!


----------



## TonyDanzaExtravaga

Hands down, it's the horrendous anxiety. When I can SLEEP, I have nightmares. I have preexisting GAD and panic disorders anyway though.


----------



## Methacodone

I definitely agree that Benzo, Alcohol, and Barbituates WD are more dangerous than Opiate WD.

But IMO, Opiate WD is FAR more painful.

But in conclusion, WD from any drug sucks!


----------



## Vega89

Ugh heroin and methadone.. Heroin is more intense but is over after 4-5 days. Methadone on the other hand... Expect to be in moderate to severe withdrawal for weeks, then mental for at least six months with PAWS. Actually, I'd rather detox from heroin than go through methadone wd again. I feel sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Moreaux

I've experienced many withdrawals in my life and have to say that benzo withdrawal was hands down the worst. The withdrawal was literally bad enough to keep me from ever taking them again, and I registered with the medic alert database that I am allergic to them to ensure I never get one in case of an accident. I been through several inpatient and outpatient programs, and frequently relapsed on alcohol and other stuff but would literally rather be set on fire than mess with benzos again. I swear benzos rendered me stupid and with anxiety levels I didn't think were possible in life. I've been off benzos for six years and I'm still not back to baseline.


----------



## withlove

alcohol  was a lot harder for me than dope or benzos, but it was also the one thing i had the most attachment and investment to.

id rather kick off dope  than go through the dts again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Benzos then oxy


----------



## Ksa

Aiko-Aiko said:


> Thanks j0nj0n. I kind of figured that it would be a tie between meth or heroin, but I hope you are now clean from it or using responsibly.
> 
> Aiko-Aiko



Meth has no unpleasant physical withdrawals, you just feel tired or hungry and giving into both situations is pleasant.


----------



## ErgicMergic

The listlessness and depression of PAWS is pretty brutal, and lasts so much longer than the 5-7 days of acute withdrawal. I'd guess that it's a major factor in driving most people back to the opies after quitting less than a month ago.

I know this isn't technically "dopesickness," but it's related.


----------



## rayvechik7

ergicmergic said:


> the listlessness and depression of paws is pretty brutal, and lasts so much longer than the 5-7 days of acute withdrawal. I'd guess that it's a major factor in driving most people back to the opies after quitting less than a month ago.
> 
> I know this isn't technically "dopesickness," but it's related.



qft 8(


----------



## esco82

The synthetic opioids for sure... try going cold turkey off a 3 year 40mg a day fentanyl habit or even a 5 mg a day Bromadol habit. Suicide crosses your mind, but luckily you're too incapacitated to figure out how to off yourself. It's a a whole different level of pain and discomfort, specially when your chest burns and you're so weak and tired you can barely keep your eyes open, or your head up, but the restlessness from the akithisia/RLS is so intense you have to shake every 5 seconds to get it to go away temporarily...

I've read of a few clandestine chemists who got addicted to their own synthetic product, their tolerances became insane, and then committed suicide because they were trapped. The withdrawal was too much. I think it takes the cake...

That being said, in normal everyday addictions, Benzos are probably the worst. I came off 20 mg clonopin, couldn't sleep for a week straight, Not one minute. That sucked.. luckily i didn't seize tho! yay! weirdness lingered for about a year, but it was meh... 

The high dosage Fent withdrawal is just so traumatizing. Knowing that type of pain exist in the world changes you. It's like a deep soul crushing pain with torture sprinkled on top, for the total destruction of your mind and soul. Once I got through the acute withdrawal, I felt like I'd survived a concentration camp. not a bite of food for 2 weeks, 4 nights without sleeping a second, followed by an average of 2 hours of sleep for a couple weeks. My hands/body shook for a month afterwards. Wow, I'm physically getting sick thinking about it.


----------



## Methacodone

Heroin and Methadone WD are both to me impossible to do cold turkey.
I literally can't stand ONE minute when those WD peak at there best.

Heroin WD is INTENSE as fuck and SO PAINFUL.
Methadone WD is a TINY BIT less intense than Heroin WD, BUT it's just as painful and lasts WAY longer.

I honestly can't choose which one I'd rather go through, because I can't handle any of them.


----------



## kace

1) benzos. 
Mental and physical torture. Gave me seizures, and made me mad suicidal (was never like this before).
2) methadone & subutex for the horrendously long duration
3) heroin.


----------



## sxgee

I'll have to say Benzos were my worst WD. physically and mentally. I had like 2 seizures the whole time, and you know when they're coming like you feel it. plus I was shaking and I couldn't sleep. plus my brain was like foggy the whole time. meaning I couldn't think straight or right. I've only snorted heroin once and smoked crack once and don't remember feeling any WD. Not my proudest moments.


----------



## Alitt

I don't like this poll. You list several different kinds of pain pills... But lump every benzo into the same category. This leads to a higher vote count for benzos, which at first glance gives it sort of an edge as the worst w/d. I've had withdrawl from dilaudid at one point in my life, and methadone at another point and Oxycodone at a further point. I can tell you that the only MAJOR difference between the three in withdrawal phase is the duration. Oxy and dilau, it's hard to say which one took longer to come off of, I wasn't keeping track.. It wasn't a perceptibly different amount of time though. Methadone (the most sinister drug on the planet, imo) took about 1/3 of a year for me to feel 'normal'. The symptoms were just as bad as oxy and d w/d with twice the duration. No difference in how much I suffered moment to moment. Now I have no experience with benzo withdrawl, but I know people who do. 2 people to be exact, and both said opiate withdrawal was worse. my point is... This poll is a little too specific about opiates, and too general about the benzos. Note: I'm not saying ones worse than the other, I don't mean to belittle the accomplishments of those of you who have kicked benzos, I'm sure it was incredibly difficult. Also! The reason methadone/sub Is something I consider might have spawned from satan's asshole is because of the duration of withdrawal, not how bad it feels. It's so hard to quit a drug that clings on to you that long because hey.. You have to work, you have to feed yourself, and how does one do that when they feel like they have a fever for weeks on end.
edit: I've been reading this thread a little more and from what I can gather, benzos seem to mess with people in the head more while opiates are more of a physically uncomfortable thing. I guess it all has to do with your perception of things. Still though, I think the duration aspect of it is key, so methadone still takes the cake for me. The more time you spend feeling like shit, the more likely you are to say, "screw it, let's get high"


----------



## Sikadelik

Out of everything I've had to withdrawal from, benzos are hands down the worst. Specifically xanax. Both times that I have had to withdrawal from benzos I had seizures. The first time I had withdrawals I had been taking 10-20mg xanax daily for 6months along with 16mg of suboxone for 2 years. The anxiety was worse than I have ever had. Couldn't sleep and when I did I would be delerious all night. I would twitch constantly or my legs and arms would be convulsing. The anxiety and muscle twitches were terrible from the Xanax and the aches and pains / diahreah from the Suboxone was awful. The anxiety though is what drove me off the wall. The anxiety from withdrawaling from both at the same time was debilitating. The worst part was that they lasted for 3 weeks after my last dose especially due to the long half life of subs. Luckily I didnt have much nausea or stomach aches so I know I lucked out there.


----------



## ryant18

Definitely Benzos (klonopin). This is the best and worst drug I've come across. The good thing is that it helps me with social anxiety. I can go anywhere and talk to anyone while on this drug for 8 to 10 hours. There is a tolerance to this drug. The worst part is coming off of it. I felt like I was walking through hell for about 6 months. It made me appear angry in front of friends and they would see my face being angry at them. But I'm not really mad or angry at them.


----------



## ramblin

It'll happen when you run out or your doc gets weird or whatever. Opiate withdrawal sucks ass. I'v been through it plenty of times. But if i had to choose between the two, I kinda think I'd go for the opiate withdrawal.


----------



## MamaQuittinDones

Methadone is the most intense and longest to detox off of... I'm on day one and terrified of the absolute hell I'm about to go through.... again..... ughhh.


----------



## Mitchwalker21

MamaQuittinDones,

I just wanted to let you know you have support here. I usually am a reader and not a poster but seeing as your staying your second day kicking the methadone, I wanted to congratulate you on taking the first step.... I have never taken methadone but I was on suboxone for nearly 3 and a half years. I'm currently 8 and almost 9 days clean. It is a living Hell on earth but there is an end and a might at the end of the tunnel.... I hope you tapered way way way down before you took the jump because this will be the best thing you can do to reduce w/d symptoms. Let us know how today is going. Good luck and stick with it....it's so worth it!!!


----------



## Enlight Spurrett

In my experience, and I admit, I have never had the good fortune to try heroin so not sure about that, but by far the worst comedowns I've had have been from MDMA. I'm not sure whether it's the serotonin or what, but everytime I take it, the "good" feeling is intense for about 2 hours and then it's 8 hours of hell of aching all over, being tired and sick. A tied second is amphetamine. After a 20 hour binge (redosing about every 2-4 hours), I had some horrible hallucinations. I have never been scared of hallucinations but this was different. It was like all of my childhood fears had come back. The fear of the dark, statues etc. I also don't cope well with lack of sleep. This was a terrifying experience. So looks like it's coke and 3-FPM from here on in!


----------



## Erikmen

Methadone, especially if you take it with benzodiazepine.
Withdrawal for one month, at least.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

For sure benzos. I suffered a Grand-Mal-seizure when I had my first withdrawal - I didn't even realise I was already physically addicted, since I had this seizure and woke up in Hospital afterwards... It's extreme. 

Be careful, Folks. 

JoEhJoEh


----------



## Erikmen

Didn't this affect your behaviour, even after the withdrawal JoEhJoEh?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

@Erikmen

Of course it did affect my behaviour! I did not take any benzodiazepines since that seizure and the stay in hospital  Besides, no other hard drugs like cocaine or amphetamines - I used these two substances from time to time before, but: no longer. 

I'm still smoking good weed, but that's it. And, even if it sounds weird, I'm grateful for still being here. 

JoEhJoEh


----------



## Erikmen

When I quit I'd feel completely lost, unable to express myself as I was used to. It seems as if I was fearful and people did not understand what is going on.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hm, no... I would not say I was completely lost... It took me nearly two weeks to recover from the seizure physically and this was so stressful - I did not think of any drug during that time, honestly. So for reducing withdrawal symptoms, the physical pain (because of falling down and cramping like hell) helped me not to think of a withdrawal too much 

Afterwards they gave me Frisium (Clobazam), 5 mg for two weeks, 2,5 mg for the following two weeks - since that nothing anymore, and it feels great. 

All the best!

JoEhJoEh


----------



## Erikmen

x_benzo_girl said:


> I've experienced many withdrawals in my life and have to say that benzo withdrawal was hands down the worst. The withdrawal was literally bad enough to keep me from ever taking them again, and I registered with the medic alert database that I am allergic to them to ensure I never get one in case of an accident. I been through several inpatient and outpatient programs, and frequently relapsed on alcohol and other stuff but would literally rather be set on fire than mess with benzos again. I swear benzos rendered me stupid and with anxiety levels I didn't think were possible in life. I've been off benzos for six years and I'm still not back to baseline.



Congrats for quitting benzos and have the courage to inform the hospitals. 
I have also quit but I have never been myself again, not like I've use to. 
I had used benzos since my family first found out I was doing drugs. And especially when I quit opiates.

I've spent more time using benzos in my life than not using. I wonder if I'm ever going to be that person who would easily connect with everyone. I was born anxious so that's not the problem, anxiety is not the problem, not the worst.
This is more related to how serious I've turned to. It's uncomfortable (to say the least) to wonder if you are like that or not. I accepted not doing opiates anymore and have come to terms with that.
But with benzos it's was never dangerous. It's a very difficult call I must confess. I don't miss it I just miss being myself. The person I was for 25 years.


----------



## Moreaux

Erikmen said:


> Congrats for quitting benzos and have the courage to inform the hospitals.
> I have also quit but I have never been myself again, not like I've use to.
> I had used benzos since my family first found out I was doing drugs. And especially when I quit opiates.
> 
> I've spent more time using benzos in my life than not using. I wonder if I'm ever going to be that person who would easily connect with everyone. I was born anxious so that's not the problem, anxiety is not the problem, not the worst.
> This is more related to how serious I've turned to. It's uncomfortable (to say the least) to wonder if you are like that or not. I accepted not doing opiates anymore and have come to terms with that.
> But with benzos it's was never dangerous. It's a very difficult call I must confess. I don't miss it I just miss being myself. The person I was for 25 years.



I was a daily Xanax taker for 10 years. It was scripted to me, with the instruction to take as needed, which I seemed to need to take more and more. I took my last benzo 14 feb 2010, and have been off them for 6 years. I have recovery tremendously from where I was, but am still not back to normal. Given the pace of healing, as long as there isn't a plateau or anything, I am guessing it's possible for me to be back to normal in 6 more years. I have been trying to minimize medications that I take to further facilitate that endeavor, and now only take Indural as needed which isn't frequent, and unfortunately trazodone as I recently did a taper and stopped all together for 1.5 months, but it felt like I was going through benzo PAWS again so I'm taking 25mg again. I'm going to try a super slow taper soon, I just can't afford to be a suicidal anxious mess 24/7 so I have to find a way to get off it without introducing other substances to mitigate the strange PAWS that it induces in me. The acute withdrawal wasn't bad at all ironically. I digress.

How long have you been off benzos? I found everything got worse for the first year and a half, and then it started to get better. Around the two and a half year mark recovery seemed to speed up and seemed to level to a consistent rate at around the three year mark.


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks for sharing. 
I'm off opiates and benzos for 1 year, 1 month and 16 days.


----------



## Moreaux

Erikmen said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I'm off opiates and benzos for 1 year, 1 month and 16 days.



Give it time - you will soon feel much much better! I found that clean eating and walking an hour a night really sped up recovery. Clean eating was really hard to implement at first, but once you feel the benefits something switches in your brain and you really enjoy it lol. This is going to sound silly, but I got a Luminosity account and did their games religiously and I think that improved my over all cognitive recovery, especially memory. When I started I was 90% nonfunctional- essentially I could shower and use the toilet by myself. My parents had to take care of me (not very proud of that). Within 2 and a half years I could take care of myself, and shortly after that I was able to go back to work. Unfortunately, as a software developer I struggled to write code, but it's been coming back to me. I think I have to take courses to get back to where I was at, but I'm just grateful to be a functioning contributing member of society again lol.

Benzos hit hard but I think it is definately possible to get close to baseline again. I see improvements everyday, even on bad days I remind myself where I started from and feel hopeful. It does take time to see/recognize the improvements


----------



## keethstone

Aiko-Aiko said:


> Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything.
> 
> I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions



Benzos for sure, im not the first one to mention them here either so a lot of people know the problem, first of all the withdraw itself if benzo abuse was regular enough, can very easily kill you. But the more common side effects I and probably most others experience, extreme headache, neasea, insomnia, profuse sweating, lots of muslce twitching, spasuming, and cramping, among a lot more. Truly hell on earth


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, the withdrawals is not easy this is for sure, however, for me this is not the main reason (by far) why benzo is so difficult to come off of. You spend years and years of your life knowing how to deal with fear, anxiety, joy, etc. You name every and each emotional issue you have you learn to handle and you do that using benzos so as bonus you end up being even more spontaneous and knowing that even loss can be handled if you are properly medicated. And that is the problem for me. The absence of these shields may be very challenging after quitting. 

I'm sober and it took months for me to adapt, still am adapting to the lack of opiates. But benzos are something else. Like I said - I don't miss them. I miss myself.


----------



## swilow

Benzo's are toxic in long term imo. Once you are tolerant, they simply become normal. Its like you are not on a drug. They have such deep effects on emotion on learning and you only realise that once your off them. I was on them for about 4 years solid but played with them prior. Its four years that are a black hole. I hate that I won't get it back. So I vow to try and be conscious as much as I can. Its hard, I've had relapses but frankly, benzos terrify me. Utterly. 

Life is always better without those life destroying little helpers. Challenging, overwhelming, confronting but easier than waking up one day wondering how you slept thru half a decade. Life, damn you, does not sleep. But I've learned that fear and uncertainty are manageable. Benzo w/d really isn't. For me, anything is better than that.


----------



## Formidable

even if you've never personally experienced benzo withdrawal, it's common knowledge that they will always carry the stigma of having the worst withdrawal due to the simple fact that you can literally DIE from your withdrawal.


----------



## Formidable

stasia said:


> But here's any interesting question: what drug poisoning/overdose has made you the sickest?
> 
> For me, Oxymorphone trumps all.



i bought a bad E pill one time, worst experience of my life hands down


----------



## CLARKKINT

I see my DOC is not on the list but thered
are plenty of threads about how to get addicted to or die from fentanyl


----------



## AnythingEverything

]I've detoxed from opiates, benzos, meth, alcohol, pot, and just anhthing and everything and for me the worst was benzos.  Have been tapering for over 2 years this time and not looking forward to getting to the really low doses again ?. The other times I have done 14 day hospital detox from high doses (400mg diazepam or the equivalent of xanax/lorazepam/temazepam and that was ridiculous after 2 weeks it for so bad I ended up jumping back on each time.  Detoxed from opitses and alcohol and whatever else I could get my hands on at the same time and benzo effects were intolerable.

Not looking forward to coming off the 32mg SUBOXONE, , that scares me ALOT....I can halve my dose for about 4 days with no problem but then have to go back up


----------



## Erikmen

It's scaring for sure, I imagine coming off of Suboxone. It's a tough experience but with patience and perseverance you can make it.

Visit the TDS, sober living, mental health threads. There are a lot of good posts there.


----------



## Erikmen

CLARKKINT said:


> I see my DOC is not on the list but thered
> are plenty of threads about how to get addicted to or die from fentanyl



Welcome to Bluelight Clark!!
Fentanyl is a real strong opiate, but not euphoric. It's good for pain relief, the patches I mean.


----------



## AnythingEverything

Erikmen said:


> If that scares you imagine coming off Suboxone after a while. Tough!


 Was that to me?  Didn't get what you meant sorry.


----------



## neversickanymore

Time for a new thread.......


----------



## Bkbanger

Just had my worst cold turkey wd experience of my 5 year habit just last month... In jail.  The dope I was getting must have been cut with some longer acting opiate bc I would stay "ok" for up to 24 hours after my last bit (other sources usually send me into the beginnings of WDs at about 18 hours.  Anyway, it was 2pm and I was on my daily pilgrimage across town to my guy.  See him, turn the corner and good old nypd is waiting on the next block.  Long story short, I end up getting arrested and thrown in the the cell at their precinct. my last dose was the evening before.  I spend the night there until the next morning when I board the corrections bus and was transferred to the beautiful gated community of Rikers island to spend the next 6 days in an open dorm full of nycs most colorful mental cases, rapists, murdersers, and fellow addicts.  During the course of that time withdrawal set in hard and I spend the first 4 days in a mental whirl of semi conscious suffering.  I don't puke or shit badly like others, but I get the worst sweats, can't sleep, and get reLly really bad muscle spasms/rls.  Anxiety through the roof as well.  Btw I had a 3-4 bundle habit before this.  

I'm day 3? The nurse took pity and gave me a whopping (1) 5mg Valium and two clonidine a day.  Helped a little not really, basically it fucking sucked by nuts I finally posted bail, and clearly having learned my lesson got out and took the train right to my guy to get well.  Just typing this I feel like a damn idiot.


----------



## My3sons

Should have rode it out or gotten on maintenance.  My habit was close to yours.  Depending on money I was a brick every other day.  Sucks so bad to be such a slave.  I am now a slave to mmt but my life is so much better.  I pay my bills again, can't lose my kids,  and never have to look over my shoulder.  I highly recommend trying mmt.  You will get your life back ( to an extent!)


----------



## pooneilcorners

The sweating is the worst.  Pretty much tied with the lack of sleep.


----------



## thelung

for me the restless legs when you're lying there trying to sleep but you know you wont be able to... this just sucks


----------



## miss.hottie

lol


----------



## miss.hottie

How can you people do that f---- shit. eww.  there aint no way in hell i would.  And looks like Prince just died from a Percocet Overdose. What a way to waste your life....


----------



## belligerent drunk

miss.hottie said:


> How can you people do that f---- shit. eww.  there aint no way in hell i would.  And looks like Prince just died from a Percocet Overdose. What a way to waste your life....



Do what? Withdraw from opioids? Well, it's not like we have a choice in the matter. Do you think people get hooked on opioids planning to go through hellish withdrawal before they start? Like "hell yeah man, I'ma get my tolerance sky high and then quit, gonna be a blast!"


----------



## Chriscom

I'm on day 2 of WDs just now. I was a long time H addict till i got clean 7 years ago. Chronic pain took me back to prescribed pain pills but i was topping up with street stuff before long. I had forgot the horror of detox. The horrible rough throat and weird sore cough along with the leg stuff drives me insane and the way the whole world seems colourless for months afterwards. Theres no going back though. In the time i was clean i became an addiction worker (irony explosion) and i want to get back to doing my job without feeling like such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## timetohunt

Opiates....What goes through your mind and thoughts when you start to withdrawal?  What I mean is your thoughts and scenes that occur.  Just when it starts for me, I get a lot of static, I begin to not be able to process.  I can't solve problems, anything from radio or tv pisses me off.  If I see people acting normal, I become envious.

Then I get thoughts or scenes from recent memory or music that run over and over again.  For example if I recently watched a Harry Potter film, a weird version of things from the film will play over in my head and merge with other miscellaneous themes, or a spell incantation will replay itself. This along with the physical parts of withdrawal will take me into insanity land.  It's actually painful in the brain.
Also every bad thing and fear in my life comes to the forefront. Then suicidal thoughts.

I'll be attempting to quit again today.


----------



## SS373dOH

" LORD, TAKE ME NOW!"  Or  " I NEED SOME FUCKING DOPE!!" LOL



- hopeless


----------



## Chadd1

This one is a hard one to touch... Everyone's withdrawal experience is unique imo. Anyway, what you're describing does not sound strange at all.


----------



## Dtresearch17

I just feel panic and intense misery. I mostly fear the physical part more muscle pain is extreme and nausea


----------



## chase_in_56ace

7nos-SS373dOH said:


> " LORD, TAKE ME NOW!"  Or  " I NEED SOME FUCKING DOPE!!" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> - hopeless



Lol i feel you hopeless.

I feel mostly anxiety and impending doom. I find it the worst when you're in early withdrawal and thinking about how much worse its gonna get...


----------



## Znegative

Interesting topic, but not suitable for OD so I'm going to move it to DC.

Anyway, for me, opiate withdrawal makes me incredibly emotional and like the above poster said, I have weird sensations of impending doom. Everything becomes disgusting smelling, looking, and feeling. When I was living on the streets it was incredibly horrible, because the reality of my use would come crashing down on me, and it would be almost unbearable. I remember one time my girlfriend and I kept having trouble getting fly spots (panhandling spots by off ramps/on mediums in case you don't know), and it took us all day to make just $20 (which was enough for like, half a shot), and when we finally got the money together the dealer had us meet in the parking lot of taco bell. Of course, he was super late, and by the time he got there, there were about 50 junkies just hanging out, but my friend offered me some weed to help with my withdrawals because my eyes and nose was running so bad. I took him up on it even though weed makes me paranoid, because I thought that I couldn't feel any worse then I already did. Well boy was I wrong. To make matters worse, immediately after doing my pathetic dime bag shot, I decided it would be a great idea to take a hit of crack. Afterwards I literally felt like I was in hell, I ran back to my little tent and just laid there in agony until I again became so dope sick I couldn't stand it and went to panhandle again.


----------



## AnnaBanana333

Wow. That's a vivid story. I slowly get more depressed, knowing that it's just the drugs leaving my system, but still sucks. 

I understand that you're moving this, but I'd like to say I wouldn't have seen this post in Culture and I think it's interesting and helpful here.


----------



## NIJJA666

opiates was hard at the time but was only codeine then i had a massive withdrawell from 1000 x 10mg diaz a week sometimes more , what went through my mind was i wanna die nothing has been so horrific in my life heart going at 169BPM in the hospital with no tapper they refused all i was told was a well it will b out ur system in few more days  yeh cause thats how 2 treat addiction , ended up taking them again as i had 2 i was bad withdrawing for over 3 weeks and wouldnt go away  after another year i seen the doc  jst a year around now and was put straight on 30mg diaz a day and 15mg zopiclone for sleep and still got my usual 60mg 4 times a day of codeine for pain, but my answer is i just wanted 2 die even now i am on 22mg diaz a day and even the 3mg drop was alot its unreal how bad benzo withdrawel is


----------



## Phil.McKeer

When I'm withdrawing cold turkey (only ct - this doesn't happen if I have bupe) I get depressed as fuck and start thinking about exes mostly, people I didn't deal with right, failed relationships, what a piece of shit I am, etc. Mostly emotional baggage coming to the surface.


----------



## chase_in_56ace

Znegative said:


> Interesting topic, but not suitable for OD so I'm going to move it to DC.
> 
> Anyway, for me, opiate withdrawal makes me incredibly emotional and like the above poster said, I have weird sensations of impending doom. Everything becomes disgusting smelling, looking, and feeling. When I was living on the streets it was incredibly horrible, because the reality of my use would come crashing down on me, and it would be almost unbearable. I remember one time my girlfriend and I kept having trouble getting fly spots (panhandling spots by off ramps/on mediums in case you don't know), and it took us all day to make just $20 (which was enough for like, half a shot), and when we finally got the money together the dealer had us meet in the parking lot of taco bell. Of course, he was super late, and by the time he got there, there were about 50 junkies just hanging out, but my friend offered me some weed to help with my withdrawals because my eyes and nose was running so bad. I took him up on it even though weed makes me paranoid, because I thought that I couldn't feel any worse then I already did. Well boy was I wrong. To make matters worse, immediately after doing my pathetic dime bag shot, I decided it would be a great idea to take a hit of crack. Afterwards I literally felt like I was in hell, I ran back to my little tent and just laid there in agony until I again became so dope sick I couldn't stand it and went to panhandle again.



Amazingly written. Literally felt your pain jumping off the page. Thats rough man.... Difficult story to read.


----------



## ovo1024

I'm talking about strictly the physical and mental aspects of the two. Not in general since obviously alcohol wd can kill in the worst case and opiate wd can't. So opinions anyone? If you have experienced one or both of them even better. I love all drugs and personally never been physically addicted to anything but would imagine alcohol wd to be a little worse just judging by how I feel after a drinking binge. The anxiety is insane.


----------



## Raysu

Neither are fun and anxiety come with both. In fact there are many shared symptoms nausea, vomiting, weakness, shaking, sweating, paranoia even. For me opioid withdrawal was worst because it lasted longer and the depression was worse but I can say that years happened between my alcohol withdrawals and drug withdrawals so there's a possibility my body was just worn out more and that's why it was worse.


----------



## TheLostBoys

I think alcohol would be just like benzo withdraw.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Alcohol, hands down. Hallucinations, delirium, can't sleep. Hell, you can die from alcohol withdrawal.

For the record: I've gone through quite hardcore alcohol withdrawal, was absolutely incoherent for days. Haven't had that much opioid WD, just some mild codeine WD, but still.


----------



## CfZrx

At least with alcohol wd u can just have a few drinks or a dose of klonopin and POOF! No more wd, There is no escape from a serious opiate habit ime. Also, opiate wd has killed people from dehydration. Happens in jail situations.


----------



## belligerent drunk

^ that's really not true. Benzos only help in very high doses, and as for the alcohol, well taking a shot of H will help with the WD as well, won't it? SMH.


----------



## ovo1024

CfZrx said:


> At least with alcohol wd u can just have a few drinks or a dose of klonopin and POOF! No more wd, There is no escape from a serious opiate habit ime. Also, opiate wd has killed people from dehydration. Happens in jail situations.



Yeah cuz you totally can't just take a suboxone or do a shot of Heroin and POOF it's all gone, right?


----------



## TheLostBoys

CfZrx said:


> At least with alcohol wd u can just have a few drinks or a dose of klonopin and POOF! No more wd, There is no escape from a serious opiate habit ime. Also, opiate wd has killed people from dehydration. Happens in jail situations.





Are you saying this because alcohol is legal everywhere, & sociably acceptable?


----------



## belfort

belligerent drunk said:


> ^ that's really not true. Benzos only help in very high doses, and as for the alcohol, well taking a shot of H will help with the WD as well, won't it? SMH.



  would a shot of heroin eliminate withdrawal in an alcoholic?i imagine it would come close  lol


----------



## CfZrx

ovo1024 said:


> Yeah cuz you totally can't just take a suboxone or do a shot of Heroin and POOF it's all gone, right?


You're right! 



TheLostBoys said:


> Are you saying this because alcohol is legal everywhere, & sociably acceptable?


I think I was not thinking about my response for very long before posting. That's how I have almost 1,200 posts,lol. My ADD rabbit brain.


----------



## ovo1024

Lol that is definitely something man ^


----------



## CfZrx

I...I...I FORGET WHAT I WAS GOING TO Say.


----------



## DoesntLearn

They both have their points where one isnt as bad as the other. Overall in a long term addiction they are both really shitty and somewhat similar, however opiates never caused me a seizure like alcohol did. One thing i noticed is for me alcohol took a bit longer to develop a physical addiction to while opiate addiction happened a bit sooner. Thats just me though. In the end both of them are awful and im glad ive never had to deal with both at the same time


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Alcohol I'd reckon


----------



## streetnigga

what do u think


----------



## RecklessWOT

belligerent drunk said:


> Alcohol, hands down. Hallucinations, delirium, can't sleep. Hell, you can die from alcohol withdrawal.



This exactly.  Opiate w/d is no picnic either if you have a big habit, pissing out your ass while you throw up on the floor in front of the toilet while shivering and sweating really sucks, but it's just like really sick for a few days, it is manageable.  And with a smaller habit, ope w/d is a fucking walk in the park compared to alcohol or benzo addiction.  What's a minor w/d like- runny nose, achy back, shivering, fuck I feel like that every fall when I catch a cold.  You can still make it to work in that condition and play it off easy.  

Alcohol w/d is some serious shit.  You have a lot of the same symptoms as with opes, but some much more dangerous ones too.  It really shuts you down.  The DTs and big seizure risk are not things to fuck around with.  Just like a bad benzo addiction (benzos and alcohol do act upon most of the same receptors afterall) it can straight up kill you to go cold turkey, I know of at least 2 different guys who died of heart attacks after quitting drinking cold turkey, I know a dude who crashed his truck and ended up in the hospital from having a seizure while driving.  
And for whoever said that the dehydration from ope w/d can kill you, while that is true, you're no more likely to die that way than you are from having a really bad stomach bug with vomiting and diarrhea and getting dehydrated that way.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Risk of death vs PAWS

Take yer pick.


----------



## ovo1024

I see alot of people commenting about alcohol wd and talking about its worse since you could die or have a bad seizure, but that's not what I was asking. I made that clear in my original post. I'm talking about just the general feelings each wd would produce opiate vs alcohol


----------



## RecklessWOT

ovo1024 said:


> I see alot of people commenting about alcohol wd and talking about its worse since you could die or have a bad seizure, but that's not what I was asking. I made that clear in my original post. I'm talking about just the general feelings each wd would produce opiate vs alcohol



I would rather feel like I had the flu and be depressed than get DTs and have a seizure...
The general feeling of having a seizure is probably not a good feeling.

Opiate w/d is extremely uncomfortable, alcohol w/d is fucking agonizing.

I've had both.
More times than I'd care to.

Let's break it down:

Opiate w/d makes you sick to your stomach, you shiver, get a runny nose, have diarrhea, your body hurts, you can't sleep and get very depressed.  

Alcohol w/d makes you sick to your stomach, you shake badly, you get delirious, can't fucking think straight, your body and brain hurt, you can't sleep and get very depressed, get brain shocks, you could have a seizure and even if you don't have one you feel like you're about to.
(I've never personally seized but I'm sure I was close on occasion)

The depression from opiate w/d lasts much much longer, the body aches are a little worse, and you're more likely to shit yourself, but other than that everything about alcohol w/d is much shittier and more intense.  It basically completely fucks up your central nervous system and wrecks your world for a while.  

You could seriously die from it.  I'm not saying it's worse because the fact that you can die from it, but that's _why_ it can kill you because it _is_ that much worse.


----------



## ovo1024

RecklessWOT said:


> I would rather feel like I had the flu and be depressed than get DTs and have a seizure...
> The general feeling of having a seizure is probably not a good feeling.
> 
> Opiate w/d is extremely uncomfortable, alcohol w/d is fucking agonizing.
> 
> I've had both.
> More times than I'd care to.
> 
> Let's break it down:
> 
> Opiate w/d makes you sick to your stomach, you shiver, get a runny nose, have diarrhea, your body hurts, you can't sleep and get very depressed.
> 
> Alcohol w/d makes you sick to your stomach, you shake badly, you get delirious, can't fucking think straight, your body and brain hurt, you can't sleep and get very depressed, get brain shocks, you could have a seizure and even if you don't have one you feel like you're about to.
> (I've never personally seized but I'm sure I was close on occasion)
> 
> The depression from opiate w/d lasts much much longer, the body aches are a little worse, and you're more likely to shit yourself, but other than that everything about alcohol w/d is much shittier and more intense.  It basically completely fucks up your central nervous system and wrecks your world for a while.
> 
> You could seriously die from it.  I'm not saying it's worse because the fact that you can die from it, but that's _why_ it can kill you because it _is_ that much worse.



Good post man! Very informative and thorough


----------



## ovo1024

Well it seems the consensus is if you couldn't die of alcohol wd that opiate wd would be worse? At least a heavy opiate habit. Not talking 20mg hydrocodone a day. But more like a half gram Heroin IV a day.


----------



## La La

hopspital


----------



## michelle1030

Going through W/D from both alcohol and benzo's at the same time. Or even worse, going through a triple W/D (alcohol, Xanax, Hydrocodone). I still can't believe I lived through that nightmare.

I was without my daily diet of: 750mL of vodka, 2mg Xanax per day, and 150mg Hydrocodone. AT THE SAME TIME. I was pregnant as well. I obviously could not keep ingesting any of these 3 drugs, or I would risk losing my baby (I was already about 4 months pregnant and had tried over & over to stop each of these one at a time, but failed). I went through a special kind of hell that first day, that I can't put into words. I knew the w/d was probably dangerous for baby as well, so I finally went to the ER and told them everything. They kept me a few days to monitor me & the baby. Spent the 1st night in the ICU and pretty doped up. The next 2 days, they kept me as comfortable as they could (I was FAR from "comfortable") without giving me anything too hard on the baby or addictive. I was awake almost the whole time. Couldn't give me any sleeping meds, and obviously no sub or methadone for the opiate w/d that racked my body. They HAD to give me a small dose of benzo to keep me from seizing - which I have a history of doing.

The kicker to this story, is that after staying off all 3 for the next few months, my OB/GYN turned around and gave me a prescription for 30 Hydrocodone 5mg in my 7th and 8th months b/c my back pain was so severe, it made my BP spike, and that's worse on a baby than Vicodin is.


----------



## Boku_

belligerent drunk said:


> Alcohol, hands down. Hallucinations, delirium, can't sleep. Hell, you can die from alcohol withdrawal.
> 
> For the record: I've gone through quite hardcore alcohol withdrawal, was absolutely incoherent for days. Haven't had that much opioid WD, just some mild codeine WD, but still.


How much Alcohol would you have to be drinking daily to suffer life threatening WDS that would require treatment at a hospital if you stopped drinking? Surely it would take years of drinking large amounts of hard liquor like straight Bourbon Scotch Vodka  and other spirits from the bottle to built yourself up to the point?

A drinker who has 6 Jim beam and cola cans or Miller genuine draft beers daily for a long period say 10 + years and suddenly has a alcohol free day they would of course have mild withdrawals like anxiety nervousness insomnia and a upset stomach but the withdrawals would pass after a few days. I'm not trying to trivialise alcohol withdrawals but many pub and wine bar drinkers would drink medically speaking a lot on a daily basis so much so the their social drinking would be considered alcoholism seeing as medically speaking 10 or more standard drinks in a 7 day period is considered alcoholic. These drinkers would not be in danger of dying if they stop drinking but injecting Heroin 3 days in row would lead to a heroin user waking up on the fourth day with genuine withdrawal symptoms to deal with.  

I think trying to decide whether alcohol or opiate withdrawal is worse or harder to quit it's a case of a much of a muchness and really is splitting hairs as they would say. 

Both addictions are serious shit and yes you can die from  opiate withdrawals in severe cases. A Young Thai women who was in the Sydney villa-wood immigration detention centre died while in a cell and going through acute heroin withdrawal. This Thai woman in custody would have had other health complications that contributed to her death but she should have been given medical treatment not thrown in a cold concrete cell to sweat it out.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Boku_ said:


> These drinkers would not be in danger of dying if they stop drinking* but injecting Heroin 3 days in row would lead to a heroin user waking up on the fourth day with genuine withdrawal symptoms to deal with*.



Umm, no? If a person is opioid-naive and/or non-dependent, 3 days of even hardcore use won't send them into withdrawal.

It depends on the person how much they have to drink on a daily basis to go through DT. I don't think what I went through was life-threatening, but it was still god awful. And let's just say that half a litre of vodka was a warmup for me. Hard to remember how much exactly I used to drink for obvious reasons.

Having experienced both hardcore alcohol and mild/average opioid withdrawal (not at the same time), I'd say that opioids are harder to quit once dependentl. With alcohol, even though I felt like death, I was also severely hungover/fucked up and knew that drinking more wouldn't actually fix it. Well, I'd feel better of course, but I was still kind of majorly fucked up, so I just decided to power through and get it over with. As far as opioids go, though, a dose in withdrawal fixes all negative symptoms for me.

The most dangerous aspect of opioid withdrawal is dehydration, which I believe was the cause of death of that woman.


----------



## Keif' Richards

Alcohol withdrawal put the fear of God into me. Opioid withdrawal is just really shitty by comparison.


----------



## bingey

3 days is right around the limit if I use more than a gram a day it will definitely send me in withdrawal if it's 3 days if using 100 mg no it won't. Don't forget dose and or quality are important factors with opiates.


----------



## treezy z

I never liked opiates, I don't even know why I did them every day for a couple years. I think for this reason I mostly just felt sick as a dog when I kicked in February not much mental withdrawal.

Alcohol I've never gotten a habit by itself (only cross tolerance between that and benzos) but in general GABA drug withdrawal is hell, shakey as fuck, feel like you're going bonkers, nervous wreck, stomach fucked up etc. it can kill you if you do it too hastily (ie without medical supervision.)


----------



## Bliss26

3 way tie: insomnia making the every-minute-an-hour syndrome last seemingly forever with no break in sight,

Being a billion degrees , then needing 87 blankets, then sweaty, freezing, rinse and repeat

And, last but not least, that disgusting funk that emanates from every pore like pure funk. Smells sweet and sickly like rotten caramelized onions or something. As soon as you shower, in five minutes it's back. Barf.


----------



## BirdSong66

I tell ya, I was taking 16 oxy 30mg a day and I was kicking bad. I started taking the Imodium pills and it frigging worked !. I started with six and then six more the next hour. Then four every three hours all day.. By time I went to bed, the violent leg shaking stopped and the thoughts of anxiety stopped as well. The next day I did the same and I am feeling fine. I feel even better than when I would take Suboxone . It's going on five days and I am not in withdrawal. Amazing ! I get my script in another eight days. That still bothers me because I think of that high I get. That's the hardest part. But I don't think of it as much as when I'm taking Suboxone.
Go figure.


----------



## treading threader

it starts for me with hot flashes, sneezing, sweats, and dry heaves. progresses to insane restless legs and arms, headache, plus all the initial symptoms i listed. the insomia really does me in tho - that's the cruelest part. 

does loperamide REALLY work though? i have a 200 pack just incase, but i've never actually tried it. it's essentially my last resort incase anything happens to my dude. 

all in all, i hate what i've gotten myself into- requiring dope to function. i am very lucky to have a mostly disposable income to sustain my habit and never get sick (dude's always around as long as i've got cash).


----------



## FnX

The synergistic nature of the experience. Every minute awake you feel pain, you have restless legs (whole body) but no energy to do anything, you have terrible insomnia forcing you to be awake but you have no motivation for anything. Your body really needs food but it refuses to keep it in, stripping you from energy and motivation even more. The apathy and depression makes everything feel pointless, so good luck trying to motivate yourself. Then sleep deprivation starts to set in and kicks everything up a notch. Everything becomes more and more depressing. List goes on.

Luckily this synergy is also the achilles heel of the experience: if you can somehow break even one of the links in the chain, it will usually have a profound effect on everything. Sleep is an obvious one, if you can knock yourself out somehow for more than just a few hours it's like a blessing from the heavens, process moves forward and you don't have to deal with any of the symptoms. Get rid of the restless legs, suddenly you find it easier to fall asleep and reduce the problems from lack of sleep. Find a source of nutrition that you can hold down and it just might give you some energy to deal with other symptoms.


----------



## BeachBum4u

I had one month where I went bonkers on my Opana and ended up seriously short.  I kept tapering and tapering but at one point I had, of course, the terrible diarrheas like crazy.  We're talking like turning a faucet on and not to mention, it'd hit me and that we "it" in a matter of a few secords.  So, I had to be ready to sprint to the toilet.  Well this particular time I had the pleasure of "projectile vomiting" to the mix.  I was actually on the john shitting while at the exact same time I had to barf!  I had to make a call.  I fugured the barf would be more tolerable to clean up that shit, so I sat there shitting and at the same time, barf was streaming towards the shower curtains.  I'm telling ya, that bathroom was so disgusting!  I have never seen anything so gross in my life (and I hope I never do!).  You talk about "learning a lesson"!  You'd think I'd never run out again, right?  NOPE, I've actually run short in some recent months BUT the difference is I taper more properly and actually get down to where I can get by on less than a half a pill (and sometimes even closer to a quarter of a pill a day) for each of the last 3-4 days.  I'm talking about next to nothing but it's just enough to keep me from getting sick and not one iota more.

I apologize for how gross some of this post was but seriously, I doubt it surprises anyone who's been on strong meds for any length of time.  Suck it up ladies and gents!  Seriously, love you guys!


----------



## crazyhairman

depends on who your are id say opiets but i dont drink either


----------



## gmlifer

I have decided the worse part of being dope sick is being out of dope!


----------



## Blind Melon

Ranking as the Worst of WD Symptoms:
Skin Pain / Skin Hyper-sensitivity to wind, cold, heat, contact of any kind.
The absolute *conviction* that I will never be happy again
The insomnia

Ranking as the Merely-Intolerable WD Symptoms:
The (constant) paranoia / anxiety
The (constant) nausea
The (constant) diarrhea
The bone pain (much like the growing pains I experienced as a child, only more acute)
The (constant) sweating

The Simply-shitty Symptoms of WD:
The Boredom
The Familial and Fraternal Shame
Dealing with the wreckage of the last run, whenever that may have been
The Lack of Energy and Motivation


----------



## PushingDaisies

Georgie25 said:


> Yeah that happens a lot. I'll sometimes even throw up due to the sickness/anticipation of getting everything into the syringe after i've finally copped and made it home safe..after i register and push it in everything feels so much better.


I can't even come up with a close number to compare how many times I've thrown up prior to using, I've always called it bubble gut, lol, it's really not funny but hey....it really sucks when you get your rig all set but shaking too bad to get it in and end up shitting on the toilet with the trash can in your face, gotta get it all out before I can get it in.....I don't miss those days oh and fuck that restless legs ughhhhhh I hate that, I just wanna chop off my legs


----------



## bomber

Perhaps that's the way you become a heroin addict, but I think, or just wanna hope it's not a cannon that everyone goes all the steps, it's possible to stop to any single of them.
Personally I never used other opioids except heroin. Did it 2 months ago, spent 2 or three days high every month and then get back to normal. Now I wait for the month to pass to have more and after that I will use it to my birthday, 2 months after my coming use.
I think I can keep it that way and tottaly quit using heroin after my birthday use. In general Im a very self disiplined person and the fact that I realy enjoy alcohol helps a lot.
I mean, come on, it's possible to use responsibly for a while.


----------



## Permanent Jones

Yes, it is possible to use responsibly for a while. However, everyone I have ever met, with one exception, who has played games with heroin like that, has become a full blown addict. Please consider getting away from it while you can, before you become physically dependent. Once that happens, you're trapped into using to avoid horrific withdrawals. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Gotaquestion

I used heroin for a about a year before I kicked it. After I kicked it I stopped for a few weeks or less, and now I've been doing it again for about two months(use about a gram in two to three days, I'm just afraid of wds in general. I have subs 8mg film, will I wd after taking subs for about 3-4 days just those 8mg. And I also have clonidine and xans if I take clonidine and xans while I wait 24 hours to take subs will I pre wd when I do take subs? Please help me answers these questions. Thank you!


----------



## Pibolar

belligerent drunk said:


> Do what? Withdraw from opioids? Well, it's not like we have a choice in the matter. Do you think people get hooked on opioids planning to go through hellish withdrawal before they start? Like "hell yeah man, I'ma get my tolerance sky high and then quit, gonna be a blast!"



bd you're still the best.


----------



## ZacherySwan

@BeachBum4u

The worst part of being dope sick for me, is after detoxing off of opiates, such as oxycodone in any form, Percocet to Oxy Contin 40mg, or
Pentazocine HCI pills, from Canada TalwinPX, to Slovenia/Cz Republic "Fortral 50mg tabs" to "Sosegon 25mg tabs" from Spain, is the entire
1st full year of PAWS for Post Acute Withdrawal Syndrome.  I recently made a 200+ day period of abstinence from all opiates, without any
Bupe (Subutex, Suboxone, or Temgesic) just 12 step meetings, and, the psychological craving, to just feel "normal" finally overwhelmed me.
Thus I had a slip, on narcotics, this time beginning in late July of 2016, back to Oxy Contin old formula.  A great book to read about 
PAWS syndrome is titled PAIN PILL ADDICTION by Jana Burson M.D. subtitled "A Prescription for Hope" published by Dog Ear Pubishing, 
Indianapolis, INDIANA year 2010 ISBN 978-160844-698-8  IMHO after having 10+ years in AA, NA and CA, then having a 6 year slip, it is
especially hard to overcome feeling dope sick (not feeling contented) like the first time around giving up your drug of choice, especially when one reaches a certain age male or female.  I had a slip off narcotics, after 200 days + attending AA, late July of 2016, and, it is awfully
hard to reach the "pink cloud" of happiness, I once discovered, "a long time ago" on my journey with sobriety with 12 step groups.  IMHO 
the second time around, after 10 to 20 years of sobriety, if like climbing Mt. Everest. I have known a few males/females to return and 
maintain sobriety again beyond one year, but, in the majority of cases, they passed away clean and sober, but were still with a lack of
contentment, and were still "dope sick"  The factor of one's age also has a component in the outcome IMHO


----------



## Amaraline

I'd have to say the RLS, it drives me crazy, the puking, and endless sneezing fits. Plus, that feeling that time has stopped dead. And the whole time constantly thinking of heroin. When I finally kicked it 10 months ago, I literally didn't/couldn't sleep or eat for the first 3 days. I could only drink water and lie there, just wishing God would have mercy and just kill me. Being a junkie sucks, but I'll always be one. It's just that now I'm on prescribed Oxy IR 20 MG instead of IV heroin.


----------



## ittybitty412

I love reading this when I'm sick, just knowing I'm not the only one makes it a tiny bit easier. Just got to the last page and decided to make an account since I've been reading these forums for over a year.
Worst part for me is the restless legs and the dry heaving from a tickle in my throat. Does anybody else get restless spine/back???

I wanna quit so bad but I'm too scared of being sick. Scared to try methadone cause I heard the withdraws are 2 to 5 times worse???? I can't IMAGINE feeling WORSE


----------



## Ne0

SirTophamHat said:


> Risk of death vs PAWS
> 
> Take yer pick.



Bullshit. Alcohol also have PAWS and how come I don't have PAWS after 3 years of poppy tea? Many people don't seem to understand that many alcohol addicts might drink for 2 weeks straight then not drink for 3 days, and after that drink again for 2 weeks straight. Opiate addict is usually 24 hours a day and 7 days a week on opiates for years (at least I was, I just made sure I never run out of my DOC). If you drink every day from morning to the night and wake up from sleep to drink more (this is case with many alcohol addicts, its little bit like GHB addiction, you wake up every 2-4 hours unless you drink enough before sleep so that you're still are drunk in the morning) for many years you will feel different then that 2 week drinking 4 days break alcoholic, and believe me there are many alcoholics that drink very high proof vodka all the time without break.


----------



## hangyourhead

Alcohol WD is filled with paranoia, lucid nightmares, confusion, anxiety, and the risk of seizures and at worst death. 

Heroin WD is soul-crushing, you're more aware of whats going on so it's hell on earth IME, your bones feel like they're being crushed along with your lower back, the depression is enough to induce suicidal thoughts and psychosis.


----------



## Ne0

hangyourhead said:


> Alcohol WD is filled with paranoia, lucid nightmares, confusion, anxiety, and the risk of seizures and at worst death.
> 
> Heroin WD is soul-crushing, you're more aware of whats going on so it's hell on earth IME, your bones feel like they're being crushed along with your lower back, the depression is enough to induce suicidal thoughts and psychosis.



You shouldn't go could turkey on anything. With alcohol you should take benzos, with opiate WD take anything that helps you feel better, studies says GHB, gabapentin and lyrica are very good for opiate WD. But up to you if you want torture yourself.


----------



## Ne0

ittybitty412 said:


> I love reading this when I'm sick, just knowing I'm not the only one makes it a tiny bit easier. Just got to the last page and decided to make an account since I've been reading these forums for over a year.
> Worst part for me is the restless legs and the dry heaving from a tickle in my throat. Does anybody else get restless spine/back???
> 
> I wanna quit so bad but I'm too scared of being sick. Scared to try methadone cause I heard the withdraws are 2 to 5 times worse???? I can't IMAGINE feeling WORSE


I never got to methadone or subuxone becaue I knew that one day I mnight to stop them and it will be much worse. Only other way is to use them untill you die.I used various drugs to get rid of WDS, it worked, no I don anything that  I dont addicted to opiates again, If I do I most likely never will stop them anymore, just better use them till die.


----------



## FunctionlJnkieGal

I dunno. My dad is a die-hard alcoholic and I'm dating an alcoholic myself. I've seen my father have the DT's and it made my morphine withdrawal look like a cake-walk.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Ne0 said:


> You shouldn't go could turkey on anything. With alcohol you should take benzos, with opiate WD take anything that helps you feel better, studies says GHB, gabapentin and lyrica are very good for opiate WD. But up to you if you want torture yourself.



Having something to ease withdrawals isn't *always* an option. Besides, my benzo dependency renders them borderline useless to help in opiate w/ds. Also my metabolism causes me to get precipitated withdrawals from suboxone up to 48 hrs after my last dose of even a short acting opioid (like morphine, heroin or oxy). Haven't tried the neuroleptics (pregabalin & gabapentin), nor have I tried clonidine. They're supposed to help too. But I usually make do with my regular dose of bromazepam (no extras during opi w/d except sometimes I'll use a higher dose ONCE, and only for extreme cases of insomnia).

Anyway, for alcohol it is litterally necessary to have something to taper down with (benzos preferably) if the habit is big enough, since going C/T off of alcohol is quite dangerous. 

But for opiates it's not strictly necessary, as it isn't dangerous to go c/t. It sure is easier when you have some stuff to help of course, but opiate addicts don't always prepare for withdrawal (well, that's my experience anyway) since they know it's not actually dangerous no matter how shitty they will feel. 

On the other hand, I've never let myself run 100% out of benzos, since kicking those c/t could lead to seizures and other nasty & dangerous stuff. I think that's big part of the reason that I always make sure I don't run out of benzos early (and am able to do so quite easily). On the other hand I don't get much out of benzos recreational-wise, so there is never really any temptation to exceed my dose unless I desperatey wanna knock myself out because of insmnia.

Anyway, ON-Topic: I think alcohol w/ds are probably the worst, but I can only speculate as I've only gone through hardcore opiate and hardcore benzo w/d. While benzo w/d (imo) isn't as bad as opiate withdrawal (in intensity), the long duration of benzo w/d more than makes up for the lesser intensity compared to opiate withdrawals. And as I understand it, alcohol w/d is a LOT more intense than benzo withdrawal (similar, yet a lot more 'intense'), ergo a lot more dangerous to do (without proper medication anyway). And seeing as benzo withdrawal is already that bad, I'd guess alcohol withdrawal is the worst. Though the duration is closer to that of opiate w/d's than it is to the duration of benzo w/d's. (Around a week if I'm not mistaken, though I'm not 100% sure about this)..

TL;DR - So, I'd say alcohol is the worst (I think), haven't experienced that one myself but from what I gather it seems rather horrific. Don't get me wrong, opiate withdrawal (from a large habit anyway) SUCKS. Only I think alcohol withdrawal sucks more, with the impossibly strong tremors, chance of deliriums, seizure risk and all that other goodness... Although, I've seen pretty bad alcohol addicts go through alcohol withdrawal close to symptom-free because they used benzos (most drs give it to alcohol addicts who want to quit for a semi-quick taper & rehabs use it too for the exact same reason - and when benzos are used, the patients seem rather comfortable whilst getting off alcohol - so detoxing from alcohol with professional help does not seem THAT extremely hard). For opiates the only options remain methadone & suboxone. Suboxone doesn't kill all my symptoms, and methadone has a terrible w/d of its own. So maybe, if you consider the meds available to help with detoxing, opiates are the worst after all.

It's really hard to decide.. Lol.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ne0 said:


> Bullshit. Alcohol also have PAWS and how come I don't have PAWS after 3 years of poppy tea? Many people don't seem to understand that many alcohol addicts might drink for 2 weeks straight then not drink for 3 days, and after that drink again for 2 weeks straight. Opiate addict is usually 24 hours a day and 7 days a week on opiates for years (at least I was, I just made sure I never run out of my DOC). If you drink every day from morning to the night and wake up from sleep to drink more (this is case with many alcohol addicts, its little bit like GHB addiction, you wake up every 2-4 hours unless you drink enough before sleep so that you're still are drunk in the morning) for many years you will feel different then that 2 week drinking 4 days break alcoholic, and believe me there are many alcoholics that drink very high proof vodka all the time without break.



I understand the life of a drug addict pretty well, I think.  

You kind of trailed off there and lost me... I think what you were trying to say was that alcohol WD can entail PAWS as well as risk of death, and not everyone who WDs from opiates gets PAWS?  That's fair enough.  My oversimplification of the two (risk of death vs. PAWS) doesn't exclude anything you said, to be fair.  I can't tell you why you don't have PAWS. You must be lucky.  Or maybe still drinking the tea?


----------



## elvis_wears_nikes

I definitely agree. Alcohol withdrawal can be life threatening if not managed properly...


----------



## Methacodone

My answer is the same as my answer in the 'which is worse benzo or opiate wd' debate.

More painful = Opiate withdrawal 

More dangerous = Alcohol withdrawal


----------



## BillyHo

I have gone through Oxycontin, heroin, serious alcohol withdrawal and Xanax / klonopin withdrawal plus methadone Etc. In my opinion alcohol helps immensely with methadone withdrawal I do not think that opiates help that much with alcohol withdrawal. All I know is that when I mess up my methadone on the weekend... Nothing is better than drinking 5 or 6 nips.


----------



## aihfl

I've detoxed off opiates and alcohol and nothing sucks like alcohol withdrawal. Nothing. You just feel like you'd wish you die during opiate withdrawal but you actually think you might actually die during alcohol withdrawal with the hallucinations and seizures. I was coming off benzos at the same time (in an attempt to self detoxify) so it might have been worse than alcohol withdrawal alone but it is the worst thing I have put myself through in my entire life and I've done it a lot of times. Cunning, baffling, powerful is right.


----------



## bomber

Though I used to be a heavy drinker I never got an alcohol wd. Having got through heroin withdrawal though, and having seen people strugling with alcohol wd, I gotta agree that alcohol wd is worse.
The thing is though that, ime, physical dependance on alcohol develops in a lot slower rate. As I said I was a heavy drinker since a teen, but never got dependant, while it only took a few weeks until I my physical dependency on opiates developed.


----------



## Ne0

Pill2Chill said:


> Having something to ease withdrawals isn't *always* an option. Besides, my benzo dependency renders them borderline useless to help in opiate w/ds. Also my metabolism causes me to get precipitated withdrawals from suboxone up to 48 hrs after my last dose of even a short acting opioid (like morphine, heroin or oxy). Haven't tried the neuroleptics (pregabalin & gabapentin), nor have I tried clonidine. They're supposed to help too. But I usually make do with my regular dose of bromazepam (no extras during opi w/d except sometimes I'll use a higher dose ONCE, and only for extreme cases of insomnia).
> 
> Anyway, for alcohol it is litterally necessary to have something to taper down with (benzos preferably) if the habit is big enough, since going C/T off of alcohol is quite dangerous.
> 
> But for opiates it's not strictly necessary, as it isn't dangerous to go c/t. It sure is easier when you have some stuff to help of course, but opiate addicts don't always prepare for withdrawal (well, that's my experience anyway) since they know it's not actually dangerous no matter how shitty they will feel.
> 
> On the other hand, I've never let myself run 100% out of benzos, since kicking those c/t could lead to seizures and other nasty & dangerous stuff. I think that's big part of the reason that I always make sure I don't run out of benzos early (and am able to do so quite easily). On the other hand I don't get much out of benzos recreational-wise, so there is never really any temptation to exceed my dose unless I desperatey wanna knock myself out because of insmnia.
> 
> Anyway, ON-Topic: I think alcohol w/ds are probably the worst, but I can only speculate as I've only gone through hardcore opiate and hardcore benzo w/d. While benzo w/d (imo) isn't as bad as opiate withdrawal (in intensity), the long duration of benzo w/d more than makes up for the lesser intensity compared to opiate withdrawals. And as I understand it, alcohol w/d is a LOT more intense than benzo withdrawal (similar, yet a lot more 'intense'), ergo a lot more dangerous to do (without proper medication anyway). And seeing as benzo withdrawal is already that bad, I'd guess alcohol withdrawal is the worst. Though the duration is closer to that of opiate w/d's than it is to the duration of benzo w/d's. (Around a week if I'm not mistaken, though I'm not 100% sure about this)..
> 
> TL;DR - So, I'd say alcohol is the worst (I think), haven't experienced that one myself but from what I gather it seems rather horrific. Don't get me wrong, opiate withdrawal (from a large habit anyway) SUCKS. Only I think alcohol withdrawal sucks more, with the impossibly strong tremors, chance of deliriums, seizure risk and all that other goodness... Although, I've seen pretty bad alcohol addicts go through alcohol withdrawal close to symptom-free because they used benzos (most drs give it to alcohol addicts who want to quit for a semi-quick taper & rehabs use it too for the exact same reason - and when benzos are used, the patients seem rather comfortable whilst getting off alcohol - so detoxing from alcohol with professional help does not seem THAT extremely hard). For opiates the only options remain methadone & suboxone. Suboxone doesn't kill all my symptoms, and methadone has a terrible w/d of its own. So maybe, if you consider the meds available to help with detoxing, opiates are the worst after all.
> 
> It's really hard to decide.. Lol.



Well on good hting about being singledrug user like with opioids you can use other drugs to ease the WD's. you an use benzos, pregabalin, gabapentin ,baclofen, even amhpetamine, maybe some soma, GHB and so one, why the hell should anyone go throught that torture of dtrong opioid WD's especially if they last 2 motnhs like with opium, you said that on opioid WD's you hope you die but in alcohol wds you actually can dise, well If I went CT on opioid I sure hell want to die, and I would do anything that I would die. Or would you bee tortured 2 months every single minute without any ease, ofcourse you want to die. Using methadone or subuxone to ease opiid WD's is not solution, you much use something that isn't opioid by self.


----------



## Pill2Chill

It's a better option for me for now than continuing to relapse on oxy time and time again and because of it spend at least half (up to 3/4th) of each month in w/d.

But yeah it's no solution; though for now it beats other options for me. Until I am so sick of the addiction that I am finally able to quit.


----------



## shartito

I was a raging drunk for about 7 years. After an ER visit, I had my "rock bottom / moment of clarity" and decided I would quit. Right then and there. Told the hospital doctor, he sent me home with a generous supply Librium. At that time I didn't have much of a benzo tolerance, so the Librium was very effective. It was a pretty painless detox/WD from alcohol. Haven't had a drink since that time, about 5 years clean.

Now, I haven't experienced an alcohol withdrawal without a comfort med, but from my understanding, it's brutal beyond words.

I've gone through opiate WD's more times than I can count. For me, at least, they're not as horrendous as I've seen described by others, at least physically. But mentally... that's where it gets me. While I was able to walk away from booze without a second though, I can't walk away from opiates. I keep on turning around, back into the warm embrace of opiates.

Sooooo for me, at least.. while neither WD's have been horrible, opiate WD is the "worst" in the sense that it's the substance I can't quit no matter how much I want to and know I need to.


----------



## bomber

shartito said:


> I was a raging drunk for about 7 years. After an ER visit, I had my "rock bottom / moment of clarity" and decided I would quit. Right then and there. Told the hospital doctor, he sent me home with a generous supply Librium. At that time I didn't have much of a benzo tolerance, so the Librium was very effective. It was a pretty painless detox/WD from alcohol. Haven't had a drink since that time, about 5 years clean.
> 
> Now, I haven't experienced an alcohol withdrawal without a comfort med, but from my understanding, it's brutal beyond words.
> 
> I've gone through opiate WD's more times than I can count. For me, at least, they're not as horrendous as I've seen described by others, at least physically. But mentally... that's where it gets me. While I was able to walk away from booze without a second though, I can't walk away from opiates. I keep on turning around, back into the warm embrace of opiates.
> 
> Sooooo for me, at least.. while neither WD's have been horrible, opiate WD is the "worst" in the sense that it's the substance I can't quit no matter how much I want to and know I need to.


I think that, with opiates, it's not realy like you can't quit no matter how much you want it, but more like you hardly ever REALY want to quit. Hell, Im clean for many months but Im still not sure how much I wanna be clean.


----------



## thatdudewithstuff

in my experience i would say opiate is worse, its that unexplainable feeling that gets me. Alcohol withdraw is a super fucking nightmare and then when your done, kinda shitty but whatever smoke a blunt and stop bitchin. Opiates are kinda...darker? mayby is the word... and when you done and into the paws phase it takes longer to get to the whatever smoke a blunt and stop bitchin phase. My experiences are almost a year of a gram a day IV h vs a year of 15 - 20 beers a day. I can say that during detox program for alcohol wd at day 3 of 5 i was doing pushups in my room. During 30 day rehab for H wd, i wasnt doing shit. Altho alcohol came later in life, i was older and strong in mind. Anyways stop being pussies and handle that shit and go do something great for the world. eat dicks, peace and love


----------



## treezy z

I've never been in full blown DT benzo/alcohol withdrawal but I think I've come close, shakey and stuttery.

Opiate withdrawal I've been in full dopesickness many times.

I'd say the alcohol withdrawal is worse. I don't feel FEAR on opiate withdrawal, just sick and depressed and pain. Alcohol withdrawal I feel like I'm going insane.


----------



## JessFR

Well, I've never experienced alcohol withdrawal. I have experienced mild benzo withdrawal though, but not nearly severe enough to feel like I have enough experience to say which is worse.

From what I hear, it sure sounds like alcohol withdrawal is worse. Which, as someone who's very very familiar with the horribleness of heroin withdrawal, scares the shit out of me.

Makes me glad I don't have an alcohol problem and have generally been able to control my benzo use, cause if it really is worse that heroin withdrawal.... I truly don't want to think about it.

That said, I don't think there's really much point in comparing. They are both hellishly awful.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I had a problem with both and in my experience opiate withdrawl is the worst.


----------



## Melena

In reader's opinions, how long can one use opiates before risking withdrawal? I have heard 4 days as the magic number, but is this reality or urban myth?


----------



## yompf

Two weeks and your screwed
Maybe less. 
Be careful


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

I've been through opiate withdrawal about 100 times and there were only approximately 2 times or so that I struggled severely to handle it. But out of curiosity, what are your symptoms personally from the benz? Love me my K Pins but I'm not trying to find a worse withdrawal to be captured in than the opiate variety.


----------



## Tranced

+24 hours - maybe a bit anxiety
+48 hours - more anxiety. A strange drained body feeling. Not fatigue but more like living in gollums skin. Brain zaps and often accompanied twitching.
+72 hours - ever increasing brain zaps and twitching/ probably jolting. You can tell you lose a moment of consciousness during a brain zap, because music will skip/glitch when you experience one. It's very disconcerting and scary/weird. It makes me feel sickly thinking about it. You know the sound an old analogue television made when you switch it off? Like that loud squeak as the frequency is lost? Or a corrupt video/music file? It's exactly that. But the glitch is in your stream of consciousness, not a television broadcast. *Grand mal seizure within roughly 1-12 hours, usually pretty much exactly on the 1-2 hours side.*.
You can probably expect more than one, and the next day in hospital.

- After effects - short term (as in previous past few days/weeks/months) memory loss, inability to walk in a straight line, severe anxiety and more twitches/jolts/brain zaps/jerking movements, lasting a few days to a week. Anxiety. Anxiety etc for up to a month/maybe more.

Timing varies depending on person/drug half life/length of use and dosage, but it's pretty much the same for everyone.

FTR a doctor told me those jerks/brain zaps (often at the same time) are very minor seizure activity in the brain . For some reason the brain zaps disgust me the most, because they are like an ominous countdown to a grand mal seizure, plus they sound/feel creepy and throw you off balance. Oh, and yeah, making music glitch. Urgh. Also FTR, they are noticeably different from MDMA/sleep paralysis style brain zaps.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

Tranced said:


> +24 hours - maybe a bit anxiety
> +48 hours - more anxiety. A strange drained body feeling. Not fatigue but more like living in gollums skin. Brain zaps and often accompanied twitching.
> +72 hours - ever increasing brain zaps and twitching/ probably jolting. You can tell you lose a moment of consciousness during a brain zap, because music will skip/glitch when you experience one. It's very disconcerting and scary/weird. It makes me feel sickly thinking about it. You know the sound an old analogue television made when you switch it off? Like that loud squeak as the frequency is lost? Or a corrupt video/music file? It's exactly that. But the glitch is in your stream of consciousness, not a television broadcast. *Grand mal seizure within roughly 1-12 hours, usually pretty much exactly on the 1-2 hours side.*.
> You can probably expect more than one, and the next day in hospital.
> 
> - After effects - short term (as in previous past few days/weeks/months) memory loss, inability to walk in a straight line, severe anxiety and more twitches/jolts/brain zaps/jerking movements, lasting a few days to a week. Anxiety. Anxiety etc for up to a month/maybe more.
> 
> Timing varies depending on person/drug half life/length of use and dosage, but it's pretty much the same for everyone.
> 
> FTR a doctor told me those jerks/brain zaps (often at the same time) are very minor seizure activity in the brain . For some reason the brain zaps disgust me the most, because they are like an ominous countdown to a grand mal seizure, plus they sound/feel creepy and throw you off balance. Oh, and yeah, making music glitch. Urgh. Also FTR, they are noticeably different from MDMA/sleep paralysis style brain zaps.




Ugh, I'm sorry you had to go through that. That sounds terrifying. Nothing can help you prevent the siezures/brian zaps? What about other drugs that affect GABA but not as intensely as benzos.. such as gabapentin?


----------



## Chronicpain54

What you posted was exact the way Benzos did me, although I didn't know it was withdrawal. My husband used to ask me if I was okay and Id tell him I guess so and tell him what was happening and he didn't know it was withdrawal either because he's never touched even a Norco. Advil was his DOC. 

I've never seen anyone explain it so perfectly. The brain zaps can almost drive you crazy, and having a body part that just jerks and hits something out of the nowhere was beyond  scary. Not sure why my pain management doctor didn't tell me what was going on....

Mine was initially from  Soma, and then Valium. I've been on Konopin constantly since then so I totally forgot what it felt like. The thought of going through that again at my age is not something I want to feel. Also, I was on Lyrica at the time and while it didn't help at all, I never had withdrawals if I just stopped taking it suddenly. I played with my medicine a lot, trying to find the perfect pain medicine with the perfect  benzo that allowed me to function without tiredness but with low pain.


----------



## Speed King

Withdrawal can be harsh, unless it?s done correctly. 

I suggest a Valium taper. If done right, that is one of the smoothest withdrawals. 

Valium is the gold standard to which other benzodiazepines are compaired.

The fact that you can withdrawal in doses as low as 2 mg, that?s the way to go, IMO.

Eventually you have to take the bandage off / jump off the drug, but even 2 mg pills are scored.

It may take you a while to do this, but high success rate. 

Opiate withdrawal isn?t fun, but benzodiazepine withdrawal can kill you. 

Switch to a comfortable dose of Valium and take your time lowering your dose.

If you don?t over think what your doing and roll with a slow withdrawal, you may not even notice the effects.

Bottom line, I would jump to Valium / diazepam and take my time coming off them.

I came off a clonazepam script in a week. I was taking 3 mg a day at the time.

Don?t do that. That?s where problems can pop up. 
You can even lower whatever dose your on, slowly and taper straight off clonazepam slowly. 

The slower the better. If you have to lower your dose 0.25 mg or 0.5 mg a month, so be it. 

IMO.


----------



## Tranced

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry you had to go through that. That sounds terrifying. Nothing can help you prevent the siezures/brian zaps? What about other drugs that affect GABA but not as intensely as benzos.. such as gabapentin?



The best way to prevent it is a long taper using diazepam, which is what I did. However, I was using a lot of etizolam powder and had to taper down to a dose that the medical service could realistically work with.

My seizures were generally caused by silly and preventable mistakes on my part. Things like taking my last dose before securing more benzos, or forgetting to dose in the morning when I got up, or letting my tolerance get up so high in the first place.

I'm unsure if gabapentin would help or not. It works at a different gaba receptor , and I genuinely don't know of it has powerful anticonvulsant properties which could prevent a benzo seizure. My experience with the other receptor gaba drugs such as phenibut and ghb is that they make me feel kind of twitchy anyway, and they might actually be able to trigger a seizure.


----------



## Keif' Richards

Hey there OP, let me preface this statement by saying, I understand what you're going through. I have been through pretty severe sedative/hypnotic withdrawal myself. I have never reached the state of Delirium Tremens or "D-T's", but I regularly carried around a .400 BAC when I ended up quitting. For the record, Delirium Tremens and sedative/hypnotic withdrawal are not synonymous. A lot of people believe they are, when DT's are actually a medical emergency in which death is significantly more likely.

Now, the problem with this specific thread and threads like it, is that what you are trying to do is pin the tail on a moving donkey. How a person interprets withdrawal is so highly subjective, that it is pretty much useless to attempt to illustrate to you exactly what it feels like. For instance, I know Restless Legs/Akathisia are my number one, worst symptom and this is true for many others. If you try to explain what Akathisia is to someone, even if they themselves have actually experienced it, is a crapshoot.

"It feels like ants crawling in my legs"

"It feels like ants crawling on my legs"

"It's not ants, it's more like electricity"

"Electricity? What? I just feel restless"

"It's none of that, I just can't seem to find a comfortable position to sleep in"

This is just an example of one individual symptom. This has been my real-life experience trying to relate my symptoms to other people. It is just not possible. We can certainly tell you things like, vomiting is likely; you are going to have trouble sleeping; your anxiety is going to be heightened; anon. This is the best that we can do. It always ends up being an exercise in futility and, being that we have limited space on our front page, we can't have this sort of conjecture taking up the space that is, in fact, dedicated solely to the practice and preaching of Harm Reduction principles.

I understand that you want to know exactly what you're up against, but everybody is different and you'll be lucky if you can even get a person to accurately convey their own symptoms in an understandable way. I'm sorry, but we really need to keep the front page dedicated to Harm Reduction.


----------



## Tubbs

Because I do see some value in this, I think I'm going to send this to drug culture.


----------



## devilsgospel

Withdrew from 60mg diazepam, 8mg alprazolam, 10-20mg etizolam, and 1mg clonazolam (daily) at the same time while also kicking heroin/multiple strong opioids.

Felt like electricity was running through my body, and that was about the only thing I could feel because all my limbs felt like they weren't even attached to my body. Near constant spasms like I was gonna have a seizure, I'm really surprised that I didn't. Basically felt like my body was failing and I was on the verge of death. Glad that shit is over, I couldn't leave my bed for 5 days and felt superbly shitty for like 2 weeks afterwards.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

I'm glad all of you survived this stuff. I haven't hear of etizolam's existence until a month ago, and apparently it is considered the most euphoric benzo but only findable mostly in powder form? 


.... 


I would like to try one day


----------



## aihfl

I have a benzo script for panic attacks and (having endured benzo withdrawal in the past) I use it sparingly (no more than 2mg a day and not every day) but still have muscle twitching/jolting after I do use it. Full blown benzo withdrawals are hell. Shakiness, anxiety, nausea, brain fog and in really bad cases, hallucinations and seizures.


----------



## Pickledlemons

I've never experienced full benzo withdrawal but I had some rebound anxiety after using xanax for sleep for a few weeks. It felt as if 'something is very wrong here,' like 'something really bad is about to happen' with a sense of 'impending doom'.


----------



## devilsgospel

Pickledlemons said:


> I've never experienced full benzo withdrawal but I had some rebound anxiety after using xanax for sleep for a few weeks. It felt as if 'something is very wrong here,' like 'something really bad is about to happen' with a sense of 'impending doom'.



This gets especially bad for me too, as I'm already prone to paranoia. Coming off benzos makes me think everyone around me is out to get me or something.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

For me when I have had to endure withdrawal -- usually this was self-imposed to head off dangerous constipation or wash out tolerance, I was always mystified and irritated that the nose was at all involved.  I couldn't figure it out medically, and there is the running nose, the post-nasal drip which for me eventually triggered nausea and vomiting, and one frightening and sort of impressive thing that happened was a string of 50 sneezes, one sneeze after another.  "OK, that's enough" I said, and got my works.  I achieved my goal in kicking down that time -- the nicomorphine hit me twice as hard, and for the first time in a while I had that feeling I like of pressure on the back of my neck when the dose hits.  When I took dihydromorphine and ketamine together the first time, I also had a tightness on my scalp which make it feel like someone was sitting on my shoulders with her leather skirt hiked over my head.


----------



## evo4ever

I don't understand this post, what are you actually asking?? If it's about Opioid Withdrawal then I can tell you acute withdrawal from 120mg IR of Oxycodone isn't nice at all. You end up bed bound with a wide array of nasty symptoms.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

and is there one which particularly drives you up the wall?  Every narcotic user has one, as I think it was either Lou Reed or Hunter S Thompson that said.  Maybe it was Burroughs.  Maybe one was quoting the other.  Like the folks who are weathering Stage III withdrawal as well as can be expected until the legs start twitching and then they are running down the street to cop some smack or on the phone to the doctor fighting with nurses or what have you.


----------



## evo4ever

The worst symptoms I get is RLS, Diarrhea, and crippling Anxiety.


----------



## Lucy20

Oxy detox my anxiety was by far the worst out of all the symptoms.  I have anxiety problems as it is and my first detox i was going delirious and anxiety through the roof. Made the physical symptoms seem like nothing 
Comming off methadone and suboxone it was the rls(well restless body for me) was by far the worst. I was flopping on my bed and throwing up once after missing my dose for 5 days during Christmas. 
I was begging for oxy withdrawals over methadone. Methadone withdrawal is a beast.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Does anybody have a  theory as to why Krokodil withdrawal is supposed to be ten times worse and last six weeks?   It was long, long ago and only a couple of times, but when they gave me Permonid it was fine but it lasted only a couple of hours.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Nico you’re ranting again ????

Palladone SR withdrawal (Hydromorphone) is the worst I can remember, still scares me to this day. However off subject slightly, Gaba withdrawals are the thing I will never ever put myself through again.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

I remember hydromorphone withdrawal as a 9-hour downright dissociative and hallucinogenic violent spike of symptoms that had me in post-acute withdrawal by sun-up the next morning . . . Palladone, Hydromorph Contin, Exalgo withdrawal would be Satanic . . .  on the other hand, when I was in much worse shape than today and the doctors, board of health, and manufacturers were working together to literally give me a one-twelfth of a kilo morphine base equivalent per month and my main GP shuffled off this mortal coil at the age of 93, probably being a multi-decade morphinist for reasons lost in the mists of history himself, my wiseacre new "specialist" insisted I get off the "shitload of meds" and after a four-hour debate with her said she would put me back on a lower dose afterwards.  Well, given that I was also rapidly losing weight and was full of lipid-solubles like hydromorphone and oxymorphone in addition to morphine, the backlog in my body staved off withdrawal to one degree or another for two weeks and by that time I was on an aeroplane back to Austria for good.  Arsehole.

It was one of those karma things too -- I found out that the specialist who wanted to go all Clockwork Orange on me narrowly avoided the calaboose for something with stock fraud and the GP I had for those couple of weeks was this very sweet small Russian redheaded lady about 145 cm tall who despite the politics of it really wanted to help and offered to give me some levorphanol.  I run into her in Zagreb 18 months later, and two days later meet her for pastries and tea and she jumps my bones later that afternoon.  Otherwise I would have had to find a doctor at another office and then wait 731 days after the last appointment.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Mate I can only pull out the information as best I can from your personal story, you should be a playwright ????.

I agree though Hydro withdrawal was a fucking nightmare. This may sound like I’m a pussy but worst mental anguish I have ever had was Phenibut withdrawal. Can’t even describe the ideology that puts in your cerebral capacity.

Wouldn’t  it be much easier if every opiate/opioid has exactly the same withdrawal effects. We could help each other equally then!!


----------



## Nicomorphinist

The only saving grace is that agonist-antagonists and partial agonists can reach Stage III or IV withdrawal and then it starts ebbing away, rather than hitting the familiar peak of morphine withdrawal.  _But . . ._ I hear stories of tramadol habitués fighting bats and ants and the equivalent of the Coke Bugs and even getting an analogue of the full-scale bottleache when suddenly cut off.  I wonder if tapentadol does that too.  Allegedly, that is what precipitated the CSA 1970 Schedule IV scheduling in recent years.  Riiiight -- hey folks, I have a bridge in London to sell, call me at any hour and I'll lay it on you . . ..


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

My bridge is not for sale, you can have tower bridge though, that’s an eye-sore.

Tram as you know is a double whammy, it isn’t just an snri on top of an opioid that is myth. It is a genuine SRA and therefore like coming down off MDMA and Opi withdrawal when stopped abruptly!! Hellish yes, but Pheni, gabapentoids etc still take top spot!!


----------



## Chris42393

I was a former IV heroin addict. The only WD's I ever got were RLS (which made me want to kill myself), extreme night sweating, and hot/cold flashes.

I asked my doctor for Requip (which is for RLS) and that took away the RLS the very first day, so I only had to deal with the sweating and temperature changes. Which really aren't that bad.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

You’re a lucky man Chris, but I hear ya, writhing around with spiders under your leg tissue is a torturous process.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Tramadol was good on top of dihydrocodeine for some reason and had the side benefit of making it possible to last up to five hours in the sack, even in high-intensity situations . . . I got a bottle of it that looked like a liquid soap dispenser and would squirt it in my mouth on the way out the door in the evening . . .


----------



## Buprenorphine recovery

Has anyone else more than halved there bupe dose with little to no ill effect,, I went from 14 mg to 6 to 4 over 4 days on the 4th day now feel fine pretty surprised! But all good, I've been paying a lot of attention to existential philosophy and the better known psychologists. Been on it for 6/7 months moved over from 30 methadone 
I took a fair bit ketamine on the Friday I smoke weed no tobacco most nights don't smoke tobacco at all makes a big difference to your overall well being. Anyway the ket really lifted my mood broke me out of the opioid depression, beautiful colours watched the sun set walked about the beach. Put me in an appreciative state of the non opiod state, so just took a 2mg when I felt w/d coming and yep that was sat and it's tue eve only had 2*2 today and feel great see if I can drop another tomorrow if I'm at 4mg for a while I don't mind that's a massive drop! Just thought I'd share, see if anyone else had a similar experience.
Thanks


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

It sure what you mean Bupe?


----------



## OpiateKiller

Restless Legs is by far the worst withdrawal symptom possible for me. Give me the flu, chills, puking … but the leg kicks are what get me the most. That and insomnia, not sleeping for 7 days straight takes a toll on your body when you can't eat either


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Amen to that Opi^


----------



## Larimar

Restless legs and arms are what get me every time . Just drives me crazy . I can deal with the hot and cold and bathroom issues but the restlessness there is just no escape from.


----------



## evo4ever

Clonazepam eliminates RLS, Anxiety, and Insomnia for me. It's probably the best benzo for opioid withdrawal imo.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Duly noted Evo. I am attempting to make sure I do not run out of my script, sick of having to plug the gap each month. It’s so hard as you know. I look at my meds after going to the pharmacy, and think I have plenty no problem. Then it’s like an illusion how they disappear so quickly ????????


----------



## Travis333hype

Does anybody know how to get high on suboxone with a tolerance? Or something I can take to cancel out the naloxone?


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> Mate I can only pull out the information as best I can from your personal story, you should be a playwright ????.
> 
> I agree though Hydro withdrawal was a fucking nightmare. This may sound like I’m a pussy but worst mental anguish I have ever had was Phenibut withdrawal. Can’t even describe the ideology that puts in your cerebral capacity.
> 
> Wouldn’t  it be much easier if every opiate/opioid has exactly the same withdrawal effects. We could help each other equally then!!



Heh heh Long


Buprenorphine recovery said:


> Has anyone else more than halved there bupe dose with little to no ill effect,, I went from 14 mg to 6 to 4 over 4 days on the 4th day now feel fine pretty surprised! But all good, I've been paying a lot of attention to existential philosophy and the better known psychologists. Been on it for 6/7 months moved over from 30 methadone
> I took a fair bit ketamine on the Friday I smoke weed no tobacco most nights don't smoke tobacco at all makes a big difference to your overall well being. Anyway the ket really lifted my mood broke me out of the opioid depression, beautiful colours watched the sun set walked about the beach. Put me in an appreciative state of the non opiod state, so just took a 2mg when I felt w/d coming and yep that was sat and it's tue eve only had 2*2 today and feel great see if I can drop another tomorrow if I'm at 4mg for a while I don't mind that's a massive drop! Just thought I'd share, see if anyone else had a similar experience.
> Thanks



I think the gold standard for narcotic tapers is 20 per cent every two or three days, isn't it?


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Heh heh long?


----------



## evo4ever

Nicomorphinist said:


> Heh heh Long
> 
> 
> I think the gold standard for narcotic tapers is 20 per cent every two or three days, isn't it?




More like 20% once a week. An Opioid taper is similar to a Benzo taper.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

evo4ever said:


> More like 20% once a week. An Opioid taper is similar to a Benzo taper.


That would be a lot more comfortable and less risky;  I wonder if the people who wrote those medical textbooks ever had any personal experience.  Maybe it should be required for those who make policies about this kind of thing.  Say that before licensure they need a note from a doctor this is what happened -- keep shooting them up for a long while then cut them off or give them a Narcan liquid pinwheel projectile vomit session.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Travis333hype said:


> Does anybody know how to get high on suboxone with a tolerance? Or something I can take to cancel out the naloxone?



If I am not mistaken, Suboxone has naloxone in it for the same reason that they add it to some brands of pentazocine and tilidate tablets, so that people will not grind them up and shoot them, as the stomach does not absorb very much of the naloxone at all, and it also doesn't pass all that more efficiently through the membranes in the sublingual area.


----------



## King_Willie

Ahh man, I would say the restless legs, and the constant liquid shitting. And the amplified social anxiety, oh god


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Alcohol is by far the worst WD IME, but that's not a narcotic so I'm going with methadone. I cold turkey'd off 60mg/day. I had minimal withdrawal effects for a while (7-10 days) and then I went into hardcore opiate withdrawal that lasted for 10 fucking WEEKS.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

It’s all a hellish nightmare but Anxiety for me. Sometimes it’s worse than others.
Everyone always says opiated withdrawl is like having the flu x 100 but also fail to mention coupled with the feeling of your worst acid trip multipled by 1000.

As an above poster mentioned.... the sneezing a million times in a row.... I hate that shit, especially if it’s early in the morning on your way to cop and your in public.... everyone and anyone who knows.... knows that sneezing repetition.  I’ve actually helped someone out once before by recognizing that sneeze.

Oh but besides just saying “anxiety” I will say that the one thing I CANNOT take is smells....  the smell of everything is awful. The smell of chemicals, the smells of the ashtray 5 rooms away- and just that lingering smell that only you can smell, which after doing much research about.... have realized it’s not real.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> Duly noted Evo. I am attempting to make sure I do not run out of my script, sick of having to plug the gap each month. It’s so hard as you know. I look at my meds after going to the pharmacy, and think I have plenty no problem. Then it’s like an illusion how they disappear so quickly ????????



Amen Brother, can I ever relate to that one.  My wife used to dole out my meds nightly, so everything would work out but eventually she got fed up doing it and just gave everything back to me.  It was a sad day indeed.  Good luck!


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Now that I think of it, the feverishness is the one thing that could get me out the door looking for a retailer in recreational pharmaceuticals during a narcotic taper, and swearing a blue streak at the same time*   It can drive me batty, and conversely there is a narcotic chill including having a cold tip of the nose which I love because it marks the border of the come-up and the hours of sustained euphoria, and for some reason, hydrocodone refrigerates me best of all.  When the skin on my abdomen feels like it is about 10°C to the touch, I am in much better shape than earlier.  I may be more sensitive to the whole thing as my normal basal body temperature as taken sublingually is 36.5°C, so any given fever is actually a half degree worse than it may look at first glance.

---
* Search for "pain and swearing"  . . . there are studies that swearing does indeed reduce pain.  In my case, it would be because I was angry about being tapered down.  On the other hand, I think crying and screaming is less effective than swearing, the initial acetylcholine rush notwithstanding.  I would think that it pumps cortisol into the system with mixed results.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Anxiety and depression for sure. I can deal with the physical symptoms in fact even coming off oxy I just felt like I had a mild cold. But the shit that goes on in my head is what really really gets to me and is why I taper even if I've just been on a little codeine/DHC binge for a month. I'll still taper because as mild as it is, I am already depressed and anxious, I don't need more of it.

When I came off pregabalin I did clonazolam (yes the stupid potent RC) every night before bed because it's the only thing that made me sleep. Also helped with the rebound anxiety and mood for most of the day too which was nice.

When I came off oxy I turned more to codeine and kratom with some lope for the shits. Occasional bit of pregabalin and of course benzos too, personally I found alprazolam and diazepam to be best for the job. Very effective comfort meds.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Nicomorphinist said:


> That would be a lot more comfortable and less risky;  I wonder if the people who wrote those medical textbooks ever had any personal experience.  Maybe it should be required for those who make policies about this kind of thing.  Say that before licensure they need a note from a doctor this is what happened -- keep shooting them up for a long while then cut them off or give them a Narcan liquid pinwheel projectile vomit session.



Heh I've said something similar to this for a while, that when docs hand out psychoactive meds they should try them first so they know what they're giving out to their patients.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Hey Wilson, I would give more credit to lope than “the shits” remember no different peripherally than any opioid. In fact I have seen studies where it matches Palladone SR (outside the bbb) no joke.

For me the “every limb restless syndrome is a torture all in its own” Had it for two days till this lunch time. Will I learn? I will try but it never keeps me in the black so to speak ????


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> Hey Wilson, I would give more credit to lope than “the shits” remember no different peripherally than any opioid. In fact I have seen studies where it matches Palladone SR (outside the bbb) no joke.
> 
> For me the “every limb restless syndrome is a torture all in its own” Had it for two days till this lunch time. Will I learn? I will try but it never keeps me in the black so to speak ????



You know what mate you're right, lope eases up far more withdrawal symptoms than only diarrhoea. Helps a lot of the physical symptoms too. Then kratom helps the mental side.

Just a shame most pharmacies don't stock generic lope so you gotta pay a premium for a small box of Imodium.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Wilson Wilson said:


> You know what mate you're right, lope eases up far more withdrawal symptoms than only diarrhoea. Helps a lot of the physical symptoms too. Then kratom helps the mental side.
> 
> Just a shame most pharmacies don't stock generic lope so you gotta pay a premium for a small box of Imodium.



But in the United States at least, they jacked up the price of loperamide and menaced manufacturers into only making 24-count boxes of the stuff as opposed to the old 200, 300, 360, 500-count bottles.  The Rehab Indu$try cracked the whip and Amazon, Wal-Mart and others jumped -- it was the same people as the kratom-banning gang.

I have written about this elsewhere on Bluelight, but it bears repeating -- it does not take a massive amount, even with a high tolerance as it is chemically dissimilar from most narcotics apart from partial resemblances to piritramide, alphaprodine, pethidine, and normethadone.  If you go further to try to get euphoria, there is an extreme risk of cardiotoxicity like that of racaemic methadone x 50  and moderate neurotoxicity similar to that of pethidine.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

It's usually in boxes of six or twelve in the UK. To get a larger amount I think it has to be prescribed.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Never tried Kratom heard it mentioned a lot over the years. When I was studying pharmacology, my endogenous/exogenous pain mechanisms, and drugs researched info sheet given, showed Loperamide equal to hydromorphone on all non central nervous system receptor agonist affinity. I kid you not.

Wilson, R.......... (not sure if sourcing for harm reduction) pharmacy if you have em does boxes of 30 or independent pharmacies usually have Actavis or others at 30 count you can buy on request ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Thanks mate I will look into it. Having boxes of 30 on hand would be far more useful than paying out the arse for 8 at a time.

Oh and hopefully not sourcing. It's an uncontrolled OTC drug with no rec value but is a lifesaver for w/d.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Absolutely. If I find that info I had years ago I will email it to you. There were others like lope too but can’t remmeber what it was.


----------



## curtamagurtTHC

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> Never tried Kratom heard it mentioned a lot over the years. When I was studying pharmacology, my endogenous/exogenous pain mechanisms, and drugs researched info sheet given, showed Loperamide equal to hydromorphone on all non central nervous system receptor agonist affinity. I kid you not.
> 
> Wilson, R.......... (not sure if sourcing for harm reduction) pharmacy if you have em does boxes of 30 or independent pharmacies usually have Actavis or others at 30 count you can buy on request ?



I can attest to its effectivness, i went cold turkey off fentanyl / heroin and the kratom helped me get to where i am today which is 59days clean. Its amazing stuff.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

I was mainly referring to Lope for peripheral withdrawal, but I get ya Curt. Kratom may as well be classed as an opioid it seems!!


----------



## Ne0

Wilson Wilson said:


> You know what mate you're right, lope eases up far more withdrawal symptoms than only diarrhoea. Helps a lot of the physical symptoms too. Then kratom helps the mental side.
> 
> Just a shame most pharmacies don't stock generic lope so you gotta pay a premium for a small box of Imodium.


Loperamide does help with mental side if you take it enough.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

It has been kept under the radar where that is concerned, for obvious reasons. However as you’ll know, sites like this have known for years the true nature of how it works.

I like to think it is harm reduction in and of itself, as someone may stay away from desperate purchases of any street opioid when in withdrawal.


----------



## Ne0

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> It has been kept under the radar where that is concerned, for obvious reasons. However as you’ll know, sites like this have known for years the true nature of how it works.
> 
> I like to think it is harm reduction in and of itself, as someone may stay away from desperate purchases of any street opioid when in withdrawal.


I don't like the Dark Side section of this forum becaue they all say you have to get tortured by opioid WD's don't take anything, thats the usual answer.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

To be fair it was here I first learned of Loperamide in more detail, so I shall have to politely disagree ??. I get ya though ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ne0 said:


> Loperamide does help with mental side if you take it enough.



In my experience not so, but keep in mind I have pre-existing depression and anxiety already. So I need a proper psychoactive drug that will handle both the withdrawals and the underlying mental illness when I'm on the rattle.

Thankfully weak stuff like kratom, codeine, DHC is enough to do this even when I was kicking oxy. 

Also high doses of lope are meant to be bad for your heart and a few other things. Rather not take that risk when kratom, codeine, and DHC are easily accessible to me for tapering or maintenance.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Yeah it can be risky, Long qt and murmurs among others I think. I definitely used to feel a prolonged mood lift after 3-4 hours. I just try and make sure people I know struggling have this option. That initial lessening of restless legs and cold sweats can pull a brother back to the land of the living!!


----------



## Akane

The restless legs.

I ran out of my DHC before the weekend a while ago and had to wait until Monday to have my new prescription delivered. I only had some shitty effervescent co-codamol indoors, so no CWE possible.

Didn't even have loperamide, but I had a tablet of Pregabalin and promethazine. I also had some Lorazepam but didn't wanna take that. I was taking the co-codamol but 16mg of codeine at a time didn't do anything as my daily intake of DHC is way too high for that. By the second day I was having that awful RLS thing and having trouble falling asleep. I was so relieved when my prescription arrived.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Are you prescribed DHC on repeat?

Sometimes for me, that first juicy line of Oxy when drowning in withdrawal symptoms of restless “body” sweating and shivering with impending doom setting in, is a high in itself. The relief, the relaxation and the feeling everything is right in the world again.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Shortec Stublue!! said:


> Are you prescribed DHC on repeat?
> 
> Sometimes for me, that first juicy line of Oxy when drowning in withdrawal symptoms of restless “body” sweating and shivering with impending doom setting in, is a high in itself. The relief, the relaxation and the feeling everything is right in the world again.



I know the feeling mate. When I had an oxy habit, obviously it killed my sex drive, so I'd often stop for a bit when I spent a weekend with my girlfriend. Since it was only a few days it was minor withdrawals plus I kept some codeine and DHC on me anyway. But when I went back to the oxy, the relief from the withdrawals was a high in itself.

I also think it's just because not using oxy for that period of time lowered my tolerance a bi too. I notice this with opiates. My tolerance goes down quick... but then of course goes up quick too. But the first high after taking any kind of break is always stronger.


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Amen to that WW ?


----------



## Xorkoth

The RLS is the worst thing to me.  As a kid, me (and my brother, and my mom) would get RLS... but there was no medical term for it, we called it "crazy legs".  Our family doctor rolled his eyes at us when my mom tried to talk to him about it.  It was so bad, when I was really young I walked around with my toes curled in my shoes, clenching my legs as hard as I could, a lot of the time.  Got in trouble for putting my legs in the aisles at school.  Couldn't sleep sometimes.  Fast forward to opiates.... ahh, no more RLS.  Then fast forward to withdrawals... oh GOD THE WORST RLS.  Full-body restlessness, not just legs, it crept into the arms.  People who haven't experienced RLS (like my sister) think it's weird, like, just don't move, it's simple.  It's not simple, it's fucking hell.  The worst feeling, like you're going to crawl out of your skin.  My history with it is probably why RLS is the worst symptom for me.  When I used to be on opiates, I'd make it to like day 5 and then always cave because 5 days of no sleep plus terrible anxiety and depression is a bitch.  I can remember laying in bed thrashing all night and finally starting to punch my legs over and over and hard as I possibly could, for like 60 seconds straight, so they'd feel numb and heavy for a couple of minutes at most.... huge bruising the next day, but so worth it.

Weirdly, since I quit opiates 6 years ago, I never get RLS anymore.  My brother and mom still do and have never done opiates.


----------



## Crackedout420

I have to say its definetly benzos, as I've seen my close friend have a 5 minute or longer seizure while coming off them. It was horrifying. When he came out of it he couldnt remember his name, the drug he was coming off or the date. For a good hour.


----------



## negrogesic

Though it took a decade the sample size on this is pretty decent on this (n=638 ).

Makes me want to collect data on other stuff.


----------



## opiatekrzy

Erikmen said:


> Welcome to Bluelight Clark!!
> Fentanyl is a real strong opiate, but not euphoric. It's good for pain relief, the patches I mean.


I totally agree, zero euphoria. Yet everyone is obsessed with it,,? Makes no sense


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

opiatekrzy said:


> I totally agree, zero euphoria. Yet everyone is obsessed with it,,? Makes no sense



It has a reputation for it's strength I suppose. There's better things to attempt to get high off of without the risk of OD'ing.

I've heard benzo wd makes kicking from opies look like a walk in the park, which is disturbing to think about. I recall coming off pain meds long term depression, insomnia, inability to eat fatty foods, a severe lack of energy or motivation to do anything, and random headaches/aches throughout my body. The depression was really noticable and caused me to become an alcoholic for two months 

I can't imagine coming off of heroin or methadone/poppy seed tea.


----------



## Meth novice 79

The only physical withdrawal I’ve ever experienced was from opiates.
That’s a bitch.
The gut cramps, diarrhoea, hot and cold flushed and the BUCKETS of sweat.
Yuck 

I still use occasionally when I can con my doc into a script but I always take a decent break in between now cos I never want to do that again


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

Meth novice 79 said:


> The only physical withdrawal I’ve ever experienced was from opiates.
> That’s a bitch.
> The gut cramps, diarrhoea, hot and cold flushed and the BUCKETS of sweat.
> Yuck
> 
> I still use occasionally when I can con my doc into a script but I always take a decent break in between now cos I never want to do that again



I know what you mean. You'd think going through it once would make me want to never touch it again. And for a while, it was like that. Recently I've been a bad boy and I know a horrible withdrawal is coming to claim my soul soon. So frustrating lol


----------



## Meth novice 79

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> I know what you mean. You'd think going through it once would make me want to never touch it again. And for a while, it was like that. Recently I've been a bad boy and I know a horrible withdrawal is coming to claim my soul soon. So frustrating lol



Huge hugs to you!
Can you force yourself to taper down slowly?
Yeah I know. I never could either.
I just kept going til they were all gone and then went ‘fuck!’ 

Hard to ‘learn’ when it’s so damned easy to stay off your head


----------



## Zonxx

opiates because it lasts for so fucking long and going cold turkey is hell. Crack ? thats a joke compared to opiate withdrawal and i would certainly know since i'm a very heavy user of both of these substances sure if you're in a fiending state and suddenly run out you're gonna want more but if you get it through your head from the start that when youre done, youre done but.. it does't work like this all the time, ive had two occasions where i've spent quite a few bucks while in fiend mode, not to mention wasted my coke pretty much, you don't need to smoke or bang coke every 2-5min and ofcourse the next day is gonna be one where, like all stimulants you'll be absolutely exhausted and not wana move, but compared to nausea/vomiting/sweating to death, yawning MY GOD THE YAWNING, sneezing, hot, cold, mentally imploding from opiate withdrawal? 

but thats in terms of symptoms.... worst is alcohol and benzo because those are potentially very deadly depending on the circumstances, ive experienced alcohol withdrawal while cutting down from drinking a litre of liquor a day somtimes more, you genuinely aren't able to think straight, and if you go cold turkey, you end up sitting there sweating, staring at the wall feeling like your brain is melting away, forget even thinking, i couldn't function for a time without having 2-3 shots of liquor in a morning coffee or id drink a beer or two in quick succession to feel a sense of normality, because thats what withdrawal is, you habituate to a certain state and having a substance, and have to change your entire body, and if you want to do it quickly its painful no mtter what both mentally and physically. my thoughts go out to anyone in cold turkey withdrawal or in wd not by choice, i'm cutting down and its never been more difficult.


----------



## SimonTheSorcerer

Had both sadly.

*Background:

Drinking* - 6 very strong European beers (8-9% alcohol per can) per day for 2 years (and 10+ years of weekend binge drinking before)
*Opiates* - Very strong kratom addiction (ongoing), no kratom extract but 10 full spoons of kratom per day for 2,5 years.


*Result:* The winner is alcohol, hands down. 3-4x times worse, but you know it's kratom, no heavy duty illegal opiates (would never try them, disgusting, especially the IV stuff, thought makes me puke).

Both are horrible, and very similar, alcohol has that added, strong sharper anxiety, panic, on the verge of seizure (never had an actual seizure luckily), not sleeping for days, aggression is stronger and you feel poisoned, like shit too, and you reek of alcohol too, bloated, ugly, fat alcoholic body. At least with opiates you leave a pretty and slim corpse  (lost 20+ kilos on kratom).

With alcohol, one beer doesn't even stop the withdrawal, you need to get really drunk twice, three times in a row to get completely rid of the anxiety (believe me I know, didn't quit at first try, 50 tries or more), with opiates one smaller dose ends the withdrawal. I had also worse depression with alcohol, but opiate wd lasted longer (now I take only 1-2 spoonfuls of kratom per day, one day kratom-free per week, still an addict not lying to myself, kratom is not a miracle cure is trading one addiction for another but significantly better one).

Alcohol is poison, opiates help (at least kratom) helps you live a better, happier life, just make sure to be smart, be humble, and never greedy (and have kratom in the house at all times if you are an addict.... :D, otherwise you get the wd)

UPDATE: I live with chronic fatigue syndrome (kratom helps a lot with that) and was diagnosed with depression and anxiety issues (but I don't have depression, it was all alcohol related).


----------



## Gormur

Without trying to be misleading, I'll say that alcohol is just because of the physical aspect.  I've actually tried on purpose to get addicted to alcohol, but it didn't work.  After a while I gave up trying because I felt weird, like my muscles were cramped and it felt toxic somehow.  I drink but I gave up hard alcohol several years ago, just beer now

My body won't allow me to get addicted to opioids/opiates because of a natural tolerance.  It goes up so fast I have to stop for three days every time I use any; they stop working.  I can take some after two days off but I have to take double the amount to get the same effect.  I want to be addicted to opioids/opiates just to see what it feels like, but my body seems resistant to that.  I imagine it's a bad experience


----------



## SimonTheSorcerer

"I've actually tried on purpose to get addicted to alcohol "
"I want to be addicted to opioids/opiates just to see what it feels like,"



Are you an 9 year old? Or an mental patient? Is your life too good? Are you born into wealth, money, privilege so much of it that it addled your brain? (In that case just send me all your money), and if you are a little child (which you probably are) you shouldn't be here... Don't invite the devil, unless you want to die. We all get addicted because we are miserable, and can't get through life without these substances,, it's not "cool" or "fun"... Seriously, kids nowadays...


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

alcohol, objectively.


----------



## Gormur

SimonTheSorcerer said:


> "I've actually tried on purpose to get addicted to alcohol "
> "I want to be addicted to opioids/opiates just to see what it feels like,"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an 9 year old? Or an mental patient? Is your life too good? Are you born into wealth, money, privilege so much of it that it addled your brain? (In that case just send me all your money), and if you are a little child (which you probably are) you shouldn't be here... Don't invite the devil, unless you want to die. We all get addicted because we are miserable, and can't get through life without these substances,, it's not "cool" or "fun"... Seriously, kids nowadays...


Send me all your dope.  I'll _test_ it for fentanyl


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Alcohol and benzos are worse. I would say mainly the extreme anxiety, hallucinations and feeling like your going insane. Plus the constant threat of seizures make it worse imo.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

I'd rather be so dopesick beyond recognition than to go through alcohol withdrawal any day of the year.

Opiates have that kind of depression that says, "use me or else I'll make you suffer for eternity!" But unless it's absurdly high doses of heroin/fent (because of dehydration) you'll always live. That's the silver lining...


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Yeah, alcohol withdrawal is the worst shit I experienced ever. Its the most scariest shit ever. Lights and sound physically hurt is how fucked up it is.

Rather kick herion 100 times than kick this 6/7 year straight binge that I am kicking now. Never again, though. 

The difference is you will get an opiate withdrawal just in a few weeks. You need to drink massive for YEARS to catch a real withdrawal. Have gone on 30 day binges in the past and never had an alcohol withdrawal. 30 days of H and you will withdrawal. 

They are different and really can't be compared. 

You are left wrecked after a serious alcohol withdrawal. Riddled with anxiety and fear.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Ease/quickness of dependence - opioids > benzos > alcohol
Severity of dependence (once gained) - alcohol > benzos > opioids

I have experienced all 3 several times

again, I feel like alcohol and benzos will always be worse due to the severity of the withdrawal.

I know heroin/fent withdrawal is hell. Oh, trust me I know, but I'd go thru that any day vs severe alcohol/benzo withdrawal. It's wayyyy more scary. Not even talking about seizures. The anxiety/hallucinations can be so intense you will want to die, and that's different IMO.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Yeah, alcohol withdrawal is the worst shit I experienced ever. Its the most scariest shit ever. Lights and sound physically hurt is how fucked up it is.
> 
> Rather kick herion 100 times than kick this 6/7 year straight binge that I am kicking now. Never again, though.
> 
> The difference is you will get an opiate withdrawal just in a few weeks. You need to drink massive for YEARS to catch a real withdrawal. Have gone on 30 day binges in the past and never had an alcohol withdrawal. 30 days of H and you will withdrawal.
> 
> They are different and really can't be compared.
> 
> You are left wrecked after a serious alcohol withdrawal. Riddled with anxiety and fear.



In a way I think one gets a bit desensitized to anxiety. After the brain thinking you're at the top of a tree or about to fall from a great height for every day scenarios that are totally harmless.. you kind of realize that you've lived all the other times and maybe the disconnect between real danger and envisioned one is okay. But then again these are just words and anxiety is a real and tangible thing.

Can I ask a question for alcoholics or ppl that struggled with it? The hangover is brutal. Is it just periods of intense grief that make someone bypass the beginning hangs because personally I absolutely can't stand alcohol hangovers. Call me a puss but it feels just  like a very strong opiate withdrawal for a day


----------



## JessFR

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> In a way I think one gets a bit desensitized to anxiety. After the brain thinking you're at the top of a tree or about to fall from a great height for every day scenarios that are totally harmless.. you kind of realize that you've lived all the other times and maybe the disconnect between real danger and envisioned one is okay. But then again these are just words and anxiety is a real and tangible thing.
> 
> Can I ask a question for alcoholics or ppl that struggled with it? The hangover is brutal. Is it just periods of intense grief that make someone bypass the beginning hangs because personally I absolutely can't stand alcohol hangovers. Call me a puss but it feels just  like a very strong opiate withdrawal for a day



Id rather a hangover any day over opioid withdrawal.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

JessFR said:


> Id rather a hangover any day over opioid withdrawal.



That's fair lol. I don't really drink and the bar with friends thing floors me the next mornings. COVID though and the bars are closed here.


----------



## dalpat077

SimonTheSorcerer said:


> "I've actually tried on purpose to get addicted to alcohol "
> "I want to be addicted to opioids/opiates just to see what it feels like,"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an 9 year old? Or an mental patient? Is your life too good? Are you born into wealth, money, privilege so much of it that it addled your brain? (In that case just send me all your money), and if you are a little child (which you probably are) you shouldn't be here... Don't invite the devil, unless you want to die. We all get addicted because we are miserable, and can't get through life without these substances,, it's not "cool" or "fun"... Seriously, kids nowadays...





Gormur said:


> Send me all your dope.  I'll _test_ it for fentanyl


It's not often these days that I literally laugh out loud.  But this exchange: too much!


----------



## Gormur

Ha.  It's not funny in real life.  The worst side effect I've gotten from daily oxycodone is amnesia, waking up not knowing where I was.  Maybe I'm underestimating my body and if I took it for more than a couple months I would become used to it and get hooked.  I guess I shouldn't have phrased it that way, oh well.  It could be that all this is possible in theory but my body just isn't prone to becoming addicted.  I have been addicted to benzodiazepines and that was no laughing matter, so I know what addiction feels like


----------



## dalpat077

Gormur said:


> Ha.  It's not funny in real life.  The worst side effect I've gotten from daily oxycodone is amnesia, waking up not knowing where I was.  Maybe I'm underestimating my body and if I took it for more than a couple months I would become used to it and get hooked.  I guess I shouldn't have phrased it that way, oh well.  It could be that all this is possible in theory but my body just isn't prone to becoming addicted.  I have been addicted to benzodiazepines and that was no laughing matter, so I know what addiction feels like


Just so that you know: it's not the ISSUE that was funny.  Just the interaction between the two of you!

Believe it or not: genetics can play a part as far as I know.  To the extent where they've checked none other than Ozzy Osbourne's genes out:









						Gene's Addiction, or Why Ozzy Osbourne Is Still Alive
					

Our genes might play a role in influencing who falls prey to addiction.




					www.discovermagazine.com
				




(I assume this to be a credible source but it is the Internet of course) (although that being said there's more than one link or reference to this).


----------



## Hpgent1

Is a 2 mg buprenophine- naloxon cut in half twice a day a good withdrawal drug for me? Will it help me from my pain & withdrawal? Will I feel ok? Thanks


----------



## Hpgent1

ovo1024 said:


> Good post man! Very informative and thorough


You got that right


----------



## the_void

I vote GABA-B agonist eg GHB and baclofen. Just as bad as benzodiazepines , but at least with benzos doctors know about the physical dependence - with this stuff many don’t know what to do 

This story is one of drug horror stories that stuck with me, early on doctors didn’t know the protocol (baclofen) for GHB withdrawal, and will Hollingsworth starts seeing shadow people , thinks he’s the son of god and the article ends with him committing suicide by setting himself on fire 



			National Drug Prevention Alliance & PPP » A Broken Mind
		


Baclofen has been used for treatment for alcoholism, when they run out of it people have ended up so out they can’t explain what it is they’re withdrawing from in ER, they given midazolam and it doesn’t help much

(I have UTFSE didn’t come up with anything . If this board is more for intermittent crises please redirect the thread elsewhere)


----------



## deficiT

TDS =====> DC; Since you're comparing the experience of different drug withdrawals I thought it'd be more suited for Drug Culture


----------



## jhjhsdi

In my _personal_ experience, benzos. 
The only thing that really helped me through my taper was being on ketamine 24/7. 
I had mild opiate withdrawal before, nothing heavy, CT from a 400mg a day tramadol habit that lasted a few months - it was a drop in the ocean compared to my benzo one. 
I was coming off of a mix of real and RC benzos - equivalent to at least 400mg diazepam/20mg xanax a day  the taper took a long time, few months, can't l remember exactly now, it was around 2014/15 i think, defo before I went to rehab for ket in 2016...


----------



## deficiT

Physically for me the worst was heroin/fentanyl. The withdrawal just hits so hard and so fast, that stuff was so short acting that you were just constantly battling through on the edge of withdrawal. Suboxone and kratom barely touched it. 

Mentally I've had a harder struggle getting off benzos due to the rebound anxiety, but luckily for me, Suboxone seemed to do the trick to help me get through the worst of it. Might sound counterintuitive but the Suboxone just helped alleviate my stress levels when getting off of benzos.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

for me it was benzo and alcohol withdrawal with a concussion at the same time it was my own personal hell
i couldn't  desipher dreams from reality
audio hallucinate for weeks it took over a month to feel normal, ive mentioned it i few times on BL


----------



## the_void

sewerslide.666mg said:


> for me it was benzo and alcohol withdrawal with a concussion at the same time it was my own personal hell
> i couldn't  desipher dreams from reality
> audio hallucinate for weeks it took over a month to feel normal, ive mentioned it i few times on BL


Yeah that sound pretty unpleasant


----------



## yubacity

Only withdrawn from heroin and pregabalin  hard as that is the worse is over in a week but with benzos going through it for months or methadone fuck that i go mad


----------



## the_void

nohandsjoe said:


> Hm. Hm, hm, hm.
> The most dangerous withdrawal I experienced was from etizolam (result: seizures, ER, 8-month diazepam taper).
> 
> But the most unpleasant withdrawal came from phenibut, of all things. Worse than opioids, worse than etizolam, worse than any meth comedown. Why?
> Simply because it induced the most truly horrendous RLS I have ever experienced. W/d symptoms from other drugs are often worse in some respects, and can involve a lot of RLS (whew, alcohol detox, bad time), but nothing drove me more absolutely out of my gourd batshit fucking insane than two solid weeks of crippling RLS. No sleep apart from uncontrolled napping in 30min intervals whenever my body forced itself off; every night spent pacing or hiking, constant audio hallucinations and visual disturbances. Inexplicably (to me, at least), it was substantially worse than any of the benzos I've been dependent on. Granted, I used phenibut in horrifying doses with horrifying frequency, but... man, nothing touches it, for me.
> 
> The most difficult withdrawal was [insert benzo here]; at least with opioids I feel better at some point (methadone notwithstanding), the benzo PAWS pretty much ruined an entire year of my life. The anxiety... couldn't hold down a job, familial relationships frayed. Physique went to tarts because I felt like I couldn't leave the house, and would get resurgent RLS if I over-exerted myself or ate certain foods (sugar: bad for PAWS)




Dude I couldn’t agree with you more . GHB, baclofen, phenibut, those GABAB withdrawal are way worse than benzo withdrawal


----------



## ChinaGroove

Personaly I say Opiates. Dialudid wd comes on fast and it can be viscious. It cuts through you like a buzz saw. I never really withdrew off of like Heroin or Opana tho because I almost always had a very reliable connect for the Dilaudid while the other two were a little more hit or miss at times.
 As for Methadone I've never gone without long enough to feel it's full on wrath (thank god and knock on wood). I have withdrawn from Bupe tho. It's the most depressing, achey, drawn out wd of the ones I've felt really hard. 
 Other than that, pwd was a BITCH. I never ever want to go thru that again. Oh my god. Normal human function is impossible for two hours during that crap.
 That's my experience. But from what I've heard Alcohol and Benzo wd is worse. They can cause seizures and even psychosis like symptoms apparently. Sounds evil.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

High dose Tianeptine withdrawal, say like after taking 3g per day or more for an extended period of time, is the worst wds I've experienced. Very intense physical, mental and emotional wds. The existential dread / hopelessness / depression is off the charts. Turmoil of the worst caliber.

For what it's worth, though, I not been through any gaba like wd, so no exp with benzo wd for example. Have had numerous wd from all sorts of opioids and have also had to stop some pretty heavy and long term stimulant habits as well.


----------



## ions

Heroin


----------



## trogere

the_void said:


> I vote GABA-B agonist eg GHB and baclofen. Just as bad as benzodiazepines , but at least with benzos doctors know about the physical dependence - with this stuff many don’t know what to do
> 
> This story is one of drug horror stories that stuck with me, early on doctors didn’t know the protocol (baclofen) for GHB withdrawal, and will Hollingsworth starts seeing shadow people , thinks he’s the son of god and the article ends with him committing suicide by setting himself on fire
> 
> 
> 
> National Drug Prevention Alliance & PPP » A Broken Mind
> 
> 
> 
> Baclofen has been used for treatment for alcoholism, when they run out of it people have ended up so out they can’t explain what it is they’re withdrawing from in ER, they given midazolam and it doesn’t help much
> 
> (I have UTFSE didn’t come up with anything . If this board is more for intermittent crises please redirect the thread elsewhere)


I never thought things could go so crazy with GHB. I took a few doses in my early twenties and I never understood all the hype. Now, I understand a bit more about some older people around me who were heavy in GHB, meth and ket.


----------



## kinkyjohn

Massive high dose fentanyl binges (I recommend cruising the insane buzzes from OD's offset with meth). I've experienced levels of pain that break the formation of meaning from stimulus as all stimulus is some form of pain. It also involves constant wretching and you'd likely die without an IV. Bupe quiet literally saved my life as you can switch onto it .. don't wait for the withdrawal to start as precipitated withdrawal is the tourist version as it doesn't last long enough for the dehydration to get to you or for your mind to go. It's nowhere near as unpleasant as the withdrawal at 12 hours.

Though the most likely you'll encounter from sane drug use is benzos ... though it varies a lot by person. I've taken 8-10mg of xanax for 6 months and stopped cold .. with no withdrawal. That said .. I had one from 4 months of valium. Some people get them real easy though .. I guess the opiate and benzo systems overlap in functionality .. and it depend how your configured.

I say benzos as though opiates are worse at their peak they just don't persist the same way and you generally get back to normal fast (literally 2 weeks from my crazy fentanyl WDs). It's hard to be certain though as I've never had a bad benzo WD and a lot of benzo WDs are from legal use (the real bad ones are probably from recreational users .. but I'm not certain). Junkies are people that usually start fucked so withdrawl is over when they're back to feeling shit. It's likely not the same for those who acquired their habit legally.


----------



## 4meSM

nohandsjoe said:


> Yeah, drugs that modulate GABA are some of  the only (possibly *the* only? Someone fact check me if wrong) drugs that can and do kill people in withdrawal. Others make you want to die, but generally don't actually kill you.


If we're talking about somewhat recreational drugs then yeah I think it's mostly gabaergics that have life-threatening WD.
Actually I think any drug that either enhances the gabaergic system OR decreases neuronal excitability could be dangerous to quit cold turkey.
This is also the case with gabapentinoids which don't really modulate GABA (and if they do it's in a very indirect way). They instead bind to a specific subunit of calcium chanels.
Those kinds of drugs should never be stopped cold turkey once you have a decent habit because seizures are a very real possibility, plus the sudden spike in brain activity/excitability actually kills neurons (in other words, the WD causes brain damage).

Opioid WD can kill you but it's very rare, you would have to be in pretty poor health and/or severely dehydrated.

There are other very dangerous WDs though, for example coming off high doses of glucocorticoids (things like dexamethasone and prednisone) is thought to be extremely dangerous, a proper taper is always mandatory after like ~1-2 weeks of continuous use AFAIK.
I believe the same could be said for most types of heart medication, even stuff like beta blockers could cause a significant spike in blood pressure.


----------



## AutoTripper

jhjhsdi said:


> In my _personal_ experience, benzos.
> The only thing that really helped me through my taper was being on ketamine 24/7.
> I had mild opiate withdrawal before, nothing heavy, CT from a 400mg a day tramadol habit that lasted a few months - it was a drop in the ocean compared to my benzo one.
> I was coming off of a mix of real and RC benzos - equivalent to at least 400mg diazepam/20mg xanax a day  the taper took a long time, few months, can't l remember exactly now, it was around 2014/15 i think, defo before I went to rehab for ket in 2016...


I am in quite the ditch here myself. Us8ng Etizolam 10-15 mg's per day. Bit I have just about kept it capped there for now, consciously, I could easily have allowed it to continue to rise.

So it's only equiv to 100-150 mg's Diazepam per day (our universal marker lol).

My aim would be to get down to 8 mg's max per day, keep it there, as soon as comfortable enough, gradually taper down.

Maybe 0.5 or 1 mg per week. If I committed, stuck, with discipline, I would hooe to be able to endure the taper but  could not take any prescribed meds due to allergies, only pure etizolam powder.

Cannabis and kava would be my only allies there.

Im not at that stage just yet. I need first to believe this world will actually be worth living in, to gather that drive and keep focus.

Currently it just isn't for myself. Just passing the days atm.


----------



## Shelbel69

Benzos for me


----------



## jhjhsdi

@AutoTripper yeah my addiction really ramped up once I got hold of etizolams mainly etizest, at one point I was eating a whole box of 50 most days. 

Dropping by 0.5mg a week should be fine for you.


----------



## oxyfen

Opiates,  really gives you suicidal thoughts.


----------



## ChinaGroove

nohandsjoe said:


> Yeah, drugs that modulate GABA are some of  the only (possibly *the* only? Someone fact check me if wrong) drugs that can and do kill people in withdrawal. Others make you want to die, but generally don't actually kill you.


 I will add that pwd was probably the most dangerous wd I have been through. Evacuating all of my bodily fluids so quickly and the constant spasming. I was rapidly dehyderating. I honestly thought about going to the er but thank god it was mostly over after two hours and I could hold down water.


----------



## MsDiz

I thought tramadol was the worst until I stopped a 2 year pregabalin/gabapentin combo.

Stopping prednisone wasn’t fun but definitely easier than what I thought I was in for.

I’ve stopped fentanyl, morphine etc that I’ve been on in hospital for my condition and found them ok, a good taper plan is key plus obviously I was still staying on an opioid, obviously a lot less potent one though.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

Gaba related withdrawals are objectively the worst. Alcohol for president in that regard. But xanax/klonopin and even pregabalin are so horrible and you might even just die/if even ever recover. I'm actually unsure if pregablin withdrawal can ever be dangerous or not, and I do not want to spread misinformation.

So luckily I don't like anti-anxiety things. I'm not sure if it's just that I don't experience as much anxiety as other folks, or I'm just used to being anxious so it's baseline. Either way, depression is my specialty. It just kind of gets really hard some days to not want something like opiates or stimulants. For me though, my worst withdrawal was from fent pills. I literally just locked myself in my room and didn't really do much of anything besides try to watch the walking dead (do not watch that show while withdrawing) and at that time period I really just didn't want to live anymore lol. Things are better now though I guess. But for sure 100% from all of my experiences, fentynal without suboxone will make you want to kill yourself. I have had fent after that era here and there actually, but something about that kind of sickness just made me never want to face it again. I never have experienced the "I actually do not want to live anymore" life saga from any other withdrawal besides fent.

It's often understated but meth/molly have terrible "withdrawals." Not what we often talk about--but people have tried to quit using those potent stimulants many times and just have been faced with incredible depression/anxiety to the point that relapse seems the only relief. It goes a loooooong time too slowly draining you until you dose once again.

So to finalize this wonderful post--I'd rather be so unbelievably dopesick beyond recognition--even cold turkey methadone.. ridiculously high doses than to face a benzo withdrawal wondering if I will physically survive or not.


----------



## magickmarck

Great thread. I don’t remember ever feeling worse than dealing with a (mild-moderate!) klonopin w/d with (similarly sizable) heroin w/d simultaneous.  Just could not deal.


----------



## Jgovner

In my experience and ive been hooked on just about every drug at one time or another.Benzos would be the worst.clonazepam was the worst because it lasts so long but xanax was like riding a bucking bull for 2weeks.Then i would say fentanyl and methadone.


----------



## Chaoticjoy

GHB.... it's the devil.  I've been able to taper so it's bearable,  but my bf just can't do it.  5 years around the clock for him.  Down to 100 mils a day from 350. He ran out one day and it was like he had a stroke.  I took him to ER, and they just released him hours later.  He got lost,  lost his phone,  keys (I live 2 blocks from hospital) and cops eventually found him and dropped him off. He was crazy shaking too. So I caved and helped him get some.  It breaks my heart.  It consumes his entire life.


----------



## Pickledlemons

Chaoticjoy said:


> GHB.... it's the devil.  I've been able to taper so it's bearable,  but my bf just can't do it.  5 years around the clock for him.  Down to 100 mils a day from 350. He ran out one day and it was like he had a stroke.  I took him to ER, and they just released him hours later.  He got lost,  lost his phone,  keys (I live 2 blocks from hospital) and cops eventually found him and dropped him off. He was crazy shaking too. So I caved and helped him get some.  It breaks my heart.  It consumes his entire life.


I'm sorry that sounds really hard. Maybe a long-acting benzo would be a healthier alternative? do you think thats an option that would work for him? Like clonazepam or diazepam or something like that. I imagine its difficult managing something as inconsistent as short acting as ghb, benzos might be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Cyanoide

Benzos, by a long shot. I have gone through 3 miserable withdrawals (of which two as an inpatient in detox) and they are horrendeous. The list of WD symptoms is so long that won't even list them. I've had one major full blown seizure from the WD. And the thing about benzo WD is how long they last. We don't speak about days or weeks, but months. Many months. After the acute WD phase the subacute symptoms last for an eternity.

I've also gone through alcohol WD two times. It was horrible, but fortunately easy to manage in my case. In the hospital they pumped me so full with diazepam that I was almost comatose. And alcohol WD doesn't last more than a few days to maybe some weeks.

Edit. Oh I forgot, pregabalin (Lyrica) WD is also nasty. Not dangerous, but very nasty. Severe anxiety, sweating, diarrhea and total insomnia. The anxiety in pregabalin WD is actually worse than benzo WD. I've sometimes felt borderline suicidal because of the burning anxiety and depression from pregabalin WD. Fortunately, it doesn't last much longer than a week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

AutoTripper said:


> I am in quite the ditch here.
> 
> Cannabis and kava would be my only allies there.
> 
> Im not at that stage just yet. I need first to believe this world will actually be worth living in, to gather that drive and keep focus.
> 
> Currently it just isn't for myself. Just passing the days atm.


Read this post and decide how big the ditch is, this is the only place I would say this

It is always worth it except for those who get satisfaction from the suffering of others.  I made a catastrophic mistake in 2013 by not educating myself about staying safe online and payed for it dearly.  People have created memes about me and I was even made fun of on a satire show.  The entire time, my own mother was on facebook posting about animal cruelty.  She also got hostile when I pleaded with her to stop talking to her new "internet boyfriend" who was asking for gift cards.  Called the police when I lost it because she was telling this person sensitive information about me.  Get this: when I was 15, she caused me to be arrested right outside work and charged with something I didn't even do.  Cops assumed I was a retard so they sent a lone lady cop oozing masculinity.  She smiled and sauntered over, whipped out the cuffs, spun me around and slapped them on.  Made sure to remind me I was going to jail.

So, it's been 2 years since reality hit and I'm still here.  My drive and focus comes from the fact that nobody had the spine to talk shit to my face or over the phone and the number is obviously public.  Maybe some can muster up the courage to call and say "fag" then hang up before I can respond.  Phone is unplugged while sleeping because I know they'll try to wake me up.

I also know that everyone was mislead and assumed I deserved what I got.  But it's not true, the people that posted that content are hiding something...

I have no doubts some of them are involved in the distribution of child pornography on the dark web, they'll do anything for cash, as long as they don't have to leave their house.

I have summoned emotions I never thought possible.  I know what needs to be done and it's going to take time and money but the result will be totally worth it.  Everyone else can eat shit and keep hiding behind their computers and cell phones.

Chin up, you have more allies than you think.


----------



## Bella Figura

Short acting benzos, fuck them and fuck their seizures.

I'll take the misery of opiate withdrawal over them any day.


----------



## AutoTripper

BenzoBrain said:


> Read this post and decide how big the ditch is, this is the only place I would say this
> 
> It is always worth it except for those who get satisfaction from the suffering of others.  I made a catastrophic mistake in 2013 by not educating myself about staying safe online and payed for it dearly.  People have created memes about me and I was even made fun of on a satire show.  The entire time, my own mother was on facebook posting about animal cruelty.  She also got hostile when I pleaded with her to stop talking to her new "internet boyfriend" who was asking for gift cards.  Called the police when I lost it because she was telling this person sensitive information about me.  Get this: when I was 15, she caused me to be arrested right outside work and charged with something I didn't even do.  Cops assumed I was a retard so they sent a lone lady cop oozing masculinity.  She smiled and sauntered over, whipped out the cuffs, spun me around and slapped them on.  Made sure to remind me I was going to jail.
> 
> So, it's been 2 years since reality hit and I'm still here.  My drive and focus comes from the fact that nobody had the spine to talk shit to my face or over the phone and the number is obviously public.  Maybe some can muster up the courage to call and say "fag" then hang up before I can respond.  Phone is unplugged while sleeping because I know they'll try to wake me up.
> 
> I also know that everyone was mislead and assumed I deserved what I got.  But it's not true, the people that posted that content are hiding something...
> 
> I have no doubts some of them are involved in the distribution of child pornography on the dark web, they'll do anything for cash, as long as they don't have to leave their house.
> 
> I have summoned emotions I never thought possible.  I know what needs to be done and it's going to take time and money but the result will be totally worth it.  Everyone else can eat shit and keep hiding behind their computers and cell phones.
> 
> Chin up, you have more allies than you think.


Hi. Thanks brother. First I would say to you, people only ever have the power and influence that you allow, permit them.

When silly wrong is directed our way, unless there are material or financial consequences limiting our response etc, compliance needed, then it’s so easy to take that full power back, rise above, see them as purely insignificant.

They said of witches, like white witches maybe, ignore a witch and they lose their power.

I’ve witnessed, my own eyes, definitely the case with psychopath deranged bullies.

Thanks for the words of support. We can all feel so alone in the world and I would say NOW in this Twighlight of uncertainty and IMO attack, more than ever in all of our lives possibly.

I have gotten in deep in ways. First Im Just addressing the LSD use. No other way would I get fluid calm in mind, to control and taper benzos with discipline and commitment over time.

Although I feel, once more gathered, sensible LSD use may help with the process, by sparking things in a positive and motivational/distraction way.

Right now I’m first waiting to see if I can safely predict living on say another 2 months, 6 great, a year would mean a pick up and then who knows. Some good treatments upcoming at last, just holding out.

The better I feel in general, obviously the better my chances of managing a sensible benzo taper and withdrawal.

I do think I could do it. Just....not in current health, and circumstances.

Thanks again @BenzoBrain and warmest welcome to the forum mate.

If I hadn’t picked AutoTripper for being such a massive head, I may have been KavaBrain lol. I’m really into my kava. Said to be nature’s benzo.

Except being me, it’s the two way potentiation combo I love so much. Like a doubling effect on both kind of.


----------



## AutoTripper

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> Gaba related withdrawals are objectively the worst


This is precisely where kava can come in for many. It acts on gaba, plus all the main neurotransmitters in a non brain chemistry altering/ disruptive way.

It’s entirely non- physically addictive no withdrawals it’s known by many ex alcoholics as a Godsend and saviour, post stopping the alcohol.


----------



## Pickledlemons

I wrote several paraphs here and deleted cause I thought it sounded too drunk. ....developers , how about a ' you are to fucked up to post this' little pop up window than you can accept or decline. I cant be the only one ;p


----------



## December Flower

AutoTripper said:


> This is precisely where kava can come in for many. It acts on gaba, plus all the main neurotransmitters in a non brain chemistry altering/ disruptive way.
> 
> It’s entirely non- physically addictive no withdrawals it’s known by many ex alcoholics as a Godsend and saviour, post stopping the alcohol.


I always thought long-term kava use is pretty dangerous, because it damages the liver? Then again, probably not as much as alcohol does


----------



## AutoTripper

December Flower said:


> I always thought long-term kava use is pretty dangerous, because it damages the liver? Then again, probably not as much as alcohol does


No no no. This is the injustice done to kava and it’s potential beneficiaries lol!

Studies eons ago, using kava extracts, very high doses in rats, with kavalactones not present at all in noble or instant kava typically drunk worldwide.

Kava just must not be mixed with alcohol. Otherwise it isn’t just perfectly safe, but like cannabis is being studied, revealing an ever increasing multitude of powerful medicinal actions from the actives- kavalactones, instead of cannabinoids.

Especially anti-cancerous and anti-inflammatory.

It’s such a shame the myth got so established. Most people have never heard of kava. A great many who have, say exactly that! I thought kava was bad for your liver!

Imagine if Cannabis had the same rap. Like above, except the few who had heard of it say....I thought it was bad for your lungs.

It would be many people’s loss, put it that way. I say in the spirit of education, and passion for the truth and hoping to help others.

I had some beautiful Kava last night from Vanuatu, chilled me out after it seemed impossible all day yesterday. It’s anxiolytic, antidepressant, euphoric, sociable, quite pain relieving and muscle relaxing. Goes brilliantly with cannabis, and LSD. And non addictive, stop anytime.


----------



## December Flower

AutoTripper said:


> No no no. This is the injustice done to kava and it’s potential beneficiaries lol!
> 
> Studies eons ago, using kava extracts, very high doses in rats, with kavalactones not present at all in noble or instant kava typically drunk worldwide.
> 
> Kava just must not be mixed with alcohol. Otherwise it isn’t just perfectly safe, but like cannabis is being studied, revealing an ever increasing multitude of powerful medicinal actions from the actives- kavalactones, instead of cannabinoids.
> 
> Especially anti-cancerous and anti-inflammatory.
> 
> It’s such a shame the myth got so established. Most people have never heard of kava. A great many who have, say exactly that! I thought kava was bad for your liver!
> 
> Imagine if Cannabis had the same rap. Like above, except the few who had heard of it say....I thought it was bad for your lungs.
> 
> It would be many people’s loss, put it that way. I say in the spirit of education, and passion for the truth and hoping to help others.
> 
> I had some beautiful Kava last night from Vanuatu, chilled me out after it seemed impossible all day yesterday. It’s anxiolytic, antidepressant, euphoric, sociable, quite pain relieving and muscle relaxing. Goes brilliantly with cannabis, and LSD. And non addictive, stop anytime.


Hm, yeah there's a lot of myths surrounding specific substances.
Think I've actually read it from a magazine at my doctor's office. I'll check for some more data on this later, no offense, I believe you, but I just need more data to form an opinion.

Cannabis has a few dumb myths about it, too. That it makes stupid, or lazy, etc, but I have found Cannabis to be an excellent motivator. I can reward myself after work, kinda perfect. Easy to not smoke all day(well I'll smoke 2-3 cigarettes) and then reward myself in the evening for having done my work.
The only real danger about it in my eyes is that it makes you feel content with being bored.


----------



## dwnr7

Jgovner said:


> In my experience and ive been hooked on just about every drug at one time or another.Benzos would be the worst.clonazepam was the worst because it lasts so long but xanax was like riding a bucking bull for 2weeks.Then i would say fentanyl and methadone.


Agree here with cpam. Withdrawals landed me under psych watch twice last year. Another two times I just rode out the WDs at home. Yet, still my DOC smh.


----------



## Jabberwocky

AutoTripper said:


> This is precisely where kava can come in for many. It acts on gaba, plus all the main neurotransmitters in a non brain chemistry altering/ disruptive way.
> 
> It’s entirely non- physically addictive no withdrawals it’s known by many ex alcoholics as a Godsend and saviour, post stopping the alcohol.


Ask a experienced doctor about using Gabapentin for benzo withdrawals.  Or you may have to go to a good detox/treatment facility and request a rapid detox.  It does have some psysically addictive properties but much much less than benzos or Z drugs.  And you won't be using it long enough to become dependent.  It doesn't directly bind to the GABA receptor.  I'm not sure exactly how but it does things to our calcium channels which inhibits the release of exhitatory neurotransmitters.  There's also evidence it acts on adenosine receptors but the relevance is unknown.  It also increases GABA turnover in various regions of the brain.

This medication is not for standards or long tapers.  It's meant for safe rapid detoxes.  Like tapering off benzos in 4 days and 5 days later the gabapentin is tapered off in 3 days.  Patients who have done this reported transient insomia as the only withdrawal symptom.  And these were people with severe addiction issues presently or previously.  I'm talking heavy opiate abuse, heavy cocaine abuse, heavy alcohol abuse alongside heavy benzo abuse.  Quit everything then went back to abusing alcohol and benzos at the same time.  Alcohol detox was first then transferred to another facility for the benzos.



			Internet Scientific Publications
		


^ I want this so bad so I can quickly move on to other priorities.


----------



## Jabberwocky

oxyfen said:


> Opiates,  really gives you suicidal thoughts.


Yeah but they don't cause fatal seizures and psychotic episodes 

I know opiate withdrawals are awful but you can ride them out safely in your own bed while replacing water and electrolytes.  I'm not sure how effective anti nausea and anti diarrhea meds would be but still good to have around with other meds/supplements to ease symptoms. None of which are life threatening unless you become severely dehydrated.

Alcohol and tranquilizer withdrawals can kill you if you aren't being medically supervised or don't live with anyone who can quickly call 911.


----------



## Xorkoth

dus_aster said:


> Hm. Hm, hm, hm.
> The most dangerous withdrawal I experienced was from etizolam (result: seizures, ER, 8-month diazepam taper).
> 
> But the most unpleasant withdrawal came from phenibut, of all things. Worse than opioids, worse than etizolam, worse than any meth comedown. Why?
> Simply because it induced the most truly horrendous RLS I have ever experienced. W/d symptoms from other drugs are often worse in some respects, and can involve a lot of RLS (whew, alcohol detox, bad time), but nothing drove me more absolutely out of my gourd batshit fucking insane than two solid weeks of crippling RLS. No sleep apart from uncontrolled napping in 30min intervals whenever my body forced itself off; every night spent pacing or hiking, constant audio hallucinations and visual disturbances. Inexplicably (to me, at least), it was substantially worse than any of the benzos I've been dependent on. Granted, I used phenibut in horrifying doses with horrifying frequency, but... man, nothing touches it, for me.
> 
> The most difficult withdrawal was [insert benzo here]; at least with opioids I feel better at some point (methadone notwithstanding), the benzo PAWS pretty much ruined an entire year of my life. The anxiety... couldn't hold down a job, familial relationships frayed. Physique went to tarts because I felt like I couldn't leave the house, and would get resurgent RLS if I over-exerted myself or ate certain foods (sugar: bad for PAWS)



Interesting, it seems like some people get insanely bad withdrawals from phenibut.  Personally I have withdrawn from phenibut a number of times after being on for years each time, the first time I was dosing 3-5 grams every day for a year, back in 2006, I had no idea it was addictive then (it was new and people were hyping it as a nonaddictive GHB replacement).  I spent like 10 days with severe, crippling anxiety, really bad, but virtually no physical symptoms.  In fact the one thing I have always noticed from phenibut withdrawal is that I never get much in the way of physical symptoms, it's all mental, and very bad insomnia.  I am able to lay there all night comfortably, no RLS, but no sleep either.  I find phenibut one of the easiest drugs to taper, it lasts so long that I can reduce my dose slowly, then skip a day, and after a few cycles of every other day, I feel comfortable at every other day.  I'll start dropping a day every so often, and by the time I get to every 5 days, I only feel very light anxiety for a little bit after I totally jump off.  I've done it like 5 or 6 times in my life.

Now GHB withdrawal was really bad, I never let myself get full into withdrawal but I was starting to shake and had paranoid/anxious thoughts really bad.  I switched to phenibut and then did a long taper with the method I described above and got free in about 6 months.


----------



## Beetle 6989

Aiko-Aiko said:


> Whether it be psychological or physical, What is the hardest drug you've ever tried to stop doing? Could be pain medications, could be DXM or anything.
> 
> I would just like to hear some stories, experiences or opinions


Alcohol is the worst and most deadliest. I was medically detoxed with librium and ativan. I tried on my own but had DTs chest pain.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Not suprising that benzos were in the lead.
Like the thread. Will further study as it is intersting at least.


----------



## kristpic

Without a doubt... benzos for me. Lasted nearly 3 weeks and I felt insane and extremely dissociaged. So stressful. Also coming off Geodon was extremely difficult for me.


----------



## LivingOnValium

ethyl alcohol


----------



## JedNyne

oxyfen said:


> Opiates,  really gives you suicidal thoughts.


Is not that it makes you suicidal, it's that the withrawal is so awful that you WANT to die. Trust me. Ever watched trainspotting? Imagine that. THAT is heroine withrawl. Hell I've gotten that shit on alcohol withrawl, which can kill you, Heroine is considerable worse.


----------



## Prettyboy12

j0nj0n said:


> I've only experienced heroin WD. All of it is horrible.  The physical first then the psychological. About the second day I'm puking, shitting,pissing every five minutes. My whole body hurts. Your skin feels like it's crawling. Sneezing and yawning all the time. I'm cold...i'm hot, i don't know what i am. I've got goose bumps and its 90 degrees outside. I get like restless arms and legs. My arms annoy me the most, feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something. I'll just punch my head board and such. You can't sleep and when you do it's only for like 20 mins. And it just gets worse till about the 4th or 5th day.
> 
> After you go through WD, I'll be fine for days or maybe a month or so. Then I start thinkin about how good it was. The extreme rush from shooting. Then i get all anxious and wanna do it just ONE more time. With my experience it's never just one more time. The only way I've stopped was ending up in jail a few times.Then once i got on methadone but then i messed up probation and ended up in jail again and had to detox from methadone in jail which really sucked. And for some reason i never thought about detox till my probation officer said something about it and right away i got myself into one.
> 
> Heroin addiction and withdrawal in a total bitch


My withdrawal from heroin put me in the hospital several times. After about 24hrs of not using my body would go haywire. I would start sneezing and my nose start running. I would get wicked stomach cramps. I start puking and shitting simultaneously. 
Cold sweats followed by burning up and shaking. I became so weak I crawled to my room from bathroom. I got admitted to the hospital because of dehydration and critically low potassium. A normal potassium level is 3.8 to 4.0. Mine was 2.1. Anything below 3.5 can cause a heart attack. All of the puking and shitting had dropped my potassium and caused dehydration. I was in hospital for about 5 days. I was not given anything for my withdrawal so I had to ride it out.
I rode that horse at least 3 times before making sure I had something else before running out of H.


----------



## axe battler

I've withdrawn from benzos (multiple RCs,) methadone and h at the same time. I think I was dependent on alcohol too. Weeks of hell


----------



## SteeleyJ

Depends on lots of things.... dose ,duration of use, ROA.
Short answer for me is iv heroin at a high level of dependence.


  I've noticed between individual opioids they each have thier own individual brand of terribleness.  Coming off Heroin is intense.... while coming off methadone ime wasn't so intense but it DRAGGED on and on.  Buperenorphine for some reason had more RLS AND it dragged on and on.     If I hadto come off something I would prefer something like hydrocodone.... tapered down to a couple 10s a day or something.

But my personal worst was coming off 1/2 gram of good heroin a day and clonazepam. I lasted about 4 days and was so sick I couldn't get out of bed and too panicky to leave the house to figure it out.


----------



## electric moon

Gabaergic drugs are the worst, namely because you can die from the wd’s. I’ve had opioid and benzo withdrawal and benzos were the worst.


----------



## paranoid android

Going cold turkey from both 150mg's of morphine a day, 6mg's of Clonazepam and 300mg's of seroquel was the worst.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Pregabalin/GHB/Alprazolam, in that order, are the worst I've experienced.
GHB would've probably been way worse if I'd been deeper into that salty tasting ecstasy.


----------



## Rust_Cole18

Convulsions on Phenibut, those long when you overdose and you literally suffer all you need to do iz take the dose or take something to calm but It's the most 8 hour part ehn you look normal and inside you are tightening yourself, with that as pain or just the highest if height resltessnes causeing weird pschosiz like a loop of stupidity and pain and you think no way out brothaa, kill me brothaa, Ieven don+t have a brother


----------



## Hexenstahl

j0nj0n said:


> I've only experienced heroin WD. All of it is horrible.  The physical first then the psychological. About the second day I'm puking, shitting,pissing every five minutes. My whole body hurts. Your skin feels like it's crawling. Sneezing and yawning all the time. I'm cold...i'm hot, i don't know what i am. I've got goose bumps and its 90 degrees outside. I get like restless arms and legs. My arms annoy me the most, feels like i have to stretch them all the time like i need to get the muscles tight or something. I'll just punch my head board and such. You can't sleep and when you do it's only for like 20 mins. And it just gets worse till about the 4th or 5th day.
> 
> After you go through WD, I'll be fine for days or maybe a month or so. Then I start thinkin about how good it was. The extreme rush from shooting. Then i get all anxious and wanna do it just ONE more time. With my experience it's never just one more time. The only way I've stopped was ending up in jail a few times.Then once i got on methadone but then i messed up probation and ended up in jail again and had to detox from methadone in jail which really sucked. And for some reason i never thought about detox till my probation officer said something about it and right away i got myself into one.
> 
> Heroin addiction and withdrawal in a total bitch


People always forget to mention the nightmares during wd. I always see some perverted, disgusting stuff in my dreams during wd, sometimes to the point where I don't even go to sleep. The depression and anxiety attacks are bad, but those creepy, semi-lucid nightmares are the worst.


----------



## jasperkent

My WDs from alcohol+benzos were the absolute worst-- and most dangerous.

Quitting meth was a walk in the park.

Opiates are somewhere in between.


----------



## Pissed_and_messed

Hexenstahl said:


> People always forget to mention the nightmares during wd. I always see some perverted, disgusting stuff in my dreams during wd, sometimes to the point where I don't even go to sleep. The depression and anxiety attacks are bad, but those creepy, semi-lucid nightmares are the worst.


Chainsaw-killing sprees and deformed humans dug up from grave and reanimated in totally grey world FUCK THIS SHIT MATE


----------



## kiely

Yes. Benzodiazepines are terrifying too.


----------



## BK38

Valium, heroin and YABA (methamphetamine cut with caffeine) and alcohol That was a poly combo that wound up with me in a rehab and I almost died.


----------



## Pissed_and_messed

My stuff was on BZDs (^^^). I wish I won't get to experience stuff from opiates, I'd probably just install computer in front of porcelain throne. Gabapentinoids never made it but sounds very disturbing stuff they can possibly cause. (Fuck my sentences.)

Getting off of caffeine is annoying and getting off of amphetamine makes life grey, but at that point it is already dull, just another way when you are "on"


----------



## kiely

BK38 said:


> Valium, heroin and YABA (methamphetamine cut with caffeine) and alcohol That was a poly combo that wound up with me in a rehab and I almost died.


I am sorry you went through all of that. I am so glad you are helping others too. That was a lot for you to go through. It takes such a strong person to go through this. That was powerful.


----------



## BK38

kiely said:


> I am sorry you went through all of that. I am so glad you are helping others too. That was a lot for you to go through. It takes such a strong person to go through this. That was powerful.


It is only through the shadows that one comes to know the light. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## kiely

BK38 said:


> It is only through the shadows that one comes to know the light. Thank you for your kind words.


Awe. That was so sweet.


----------



## JAGattack14

Long term high dose methadone if you have to go cold turkey. I had full blown withdrawal for 8 months coming off years of 200mg thanks to my clinic closing right as COVID hit so a new one had to take 1,000 patients during COVID.


----------



## plumbus-nine

Benzos because there's next to nothing which would help with the withdrawal. Opioids are nasty but you have lots of aids available, Got a foretaste to benzo withdrawal when I was in psych ward at the age of 17 and first they gave me free lorazepam up to 3mg/d which I made heavy use from, was in the ward for social anxiety and related stuff. Then I was moved to another ward where the chief doc was an absolute asshole who put me cold turkey and what followed were the worst panic attacks I've ever had, out of the blue and lasted at least another 2-3 months until I was back to baseline.

Opioids suck but a few megadoses of memantine or another dissociative and the addiction is a thing of the past. Worst opioid I've encountered in regards to withdrawal might have been methadone. 

Dissociatives themselves can be heavily addicting but there's no real withdrawal, just a rebound (which is nasty enough).

Alcohol might be similar to benzos, as well as GHB/GBL.

Antidepressants (serotonergics; S/NRIs) cause a bad withdrawal as well, specially the short acting like paroxetine or venlafaxine but they can be tapered by switching to fluoxetine or by using the herb Kanna.


----------



## mauve

Benzodiazepines without hesitation are the worst!

Gabaergic drug withdrawal is horrific and can be deadly.


----------



## mauve

plumbus-nine said:


> Benzos because there's next to nothing which would help with the withdrawal. Opioids are nasty but you have lots of aids available, Got a foretaste to benzo withdrawal when I was in psych ward at the age of 17 and first they gave me free lorazepam up to 3mg/d which I made heavy use from, was in the ward for social anxiety and related stuff. Then I was moved to another ward where the chief doc was an absolute asshole who put me cold turkey and what followed were the worst panic attacks I've ever had, out of the blue and lasted at least another 2-3 months until I was back to baseline.
> 
> Opioids suck but a few megadoses of memantine or another dissociative and the addiction is a thing of the past. Worst opioid I've encountered in regards to withdrawal might have been methadone.
> 
> Dissociatives themselves can be heavily addicting but there's no real withdrawal, just a rebound (which is nasty enough).
> 
> Alcohol might be similar to benzos, as well as GHB/GBL.
> 
> Antidepressants (serotonergics; S/NRIs) cause a bad withdrawal as well, specially the short acting like paroxetine or venlafaxine but they can be tapered by switching to fluoxetine or by using the herb Kanna.


Absolutely agree if there was something to help with benzo wd it would be on par with opioids and tolerable


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

From a generic point of view,  benzos and alcohol. 

From a personal experience point of view, opium followed by methadone.


----------



## Rust_Cole18

Every withdrawal can be managed with another aid like benzo with pregabalin or ghb with Phenibut, or alcohol with benzo, circling like that I don't know anymore or better put.

I think I'm always in withdrawals these days 

Upon waking up taking my buprenorphine intranasal app 4mg which relieve my groggines for an hour then coffee with 450mg pregabalin then I'm ready for work!
Sometimes I go without benzos I did last 6 months like cycling lorazepam, then alprazolam XR and now have Diazepam which is almost like nothing but it holds off withdrawals so from rec. point of view that's the point and pregabalin is working magic also.
before in the past I went cold turkey from Venlafaxine and my o my It was a week of hell but my psych said at that point I see you are way up aroused: so I said yeah but please without neuroleptics cause RLS from them is making it worse. and she gave me Pregabalin and Modafinil which came to market at the time.

Like Plumbus said there is something in dissociatives like Ketamine and Memantine which I will push my psych to try me cause K-hole once gave me antidepressant no withdrawals for a week I think there is something in NMDA antagonism which obviously has something to do with upregulating or something with Gaba or Dopamine.

I don't know what is in cannabis these days but I smoke once every month like a gram and it's like when I'm done I feel like bupe is out from system or whatever!

Alcohol-objectively, alprazolam, ghb, phenibut, buprenorphine was the worst subjectively


----------



## Dilapidated

Benzos for me. 

I don't know if I'm talking out my arse, but I think different people will have different DoC based upon their neurological and psychological predispositions and their life experiences. I'd hypothesise that one's DoC is going to be the hardest for them to quit, with some exceptions being those that produce potentially fatal withdrawal symptoms. Another reason for the DoC hypothesis is that one is more likely to go further down the rabbit hole with their DoC, whether it be nicotine, alcohol, cocaine, or benzos; or all of the above.

People that don't have their lives mangled by anxiety generally think benzos are overrated, boring, or just put them to sleep. People with predisposition to or suffering from anxiety disorders likely have feelings of mental clarity, improved cognition (for a while), more enjoyable social interactions, and a good night sleep. 

People with chronic pain likely feel bliss in feeling numb from opioids, whereas others who are physically fit may feel bared and wonder why people would use these drugs. Maybe they'd have a better time on cocaine + alcohol.

Curious people might seek out the answers to the universe and gravitate towards psychedelics, which generally aren't addictive. But they aren't altogether harmless. Some people freak the fuck out on them and the effects can overstay their welcome. 

ut having taken the test, I can see the results suggest it isn't entirely in my own head. Sadly others also experience horrific benzo withdrawals. 

Another factor of interest is the worst PAWS (Post Acute Withdrawal Syndrome). A simple yet crude proxy would be relapse rates, and the thoughts. feelings, behaviours, and other external factors that lead to relapse.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

One time back in the day when Phenazepam was huge in the RC scene and the only Benzo available on the gray market, i built my self up an incredibly nasty year long habit where i was taking roughly 30mgs perday towards the end. Id literally eyeball smallish key bumps and dump them in my mouth, it was incredibly reckless. Well push came to shove and eventually i wanted off this madness.

Well i went to a Detox facilty and on my way in i intentionally dosed the rest of a bag at once maybe 100mgs and i blacked out completely for the first week and was moved to the psych ward of the hospital cuz i was completely off my rocker. Well after the first week when i was taken off the Phenbarbitol i was still obviously detoxing because of Phenazepams incredibly long halflife and the doctors there didnt comprehend that the drug was absolutely still in my system at that point.

Well what happened next was my brain snapping and me hallucinating for another week and i became a time traveller, it was a drug induced psychosis. I would try to prove this to the doctors with newspaper clippings and cutting them out pointing at events and aggressively stating it was infact two years in the past and this is all a conspiracy and im onto their bullshit. My emotions were all over the place and id go from extremely manic into balling tears at the drop of a hat.

Well this obviously didnt go well and they kept me in that psych ward for 35 days before i finally able to convince them that i wasnt insane. Eventually i realized i wasnt a time traveller and adjusted to our natural timeline. Benzo withdrawal can be a real fucker, play safe with those my friends. Didnt feel relief from WD sympotms for at least 6 weeks from that habit and it ruined my sleep for half a year. Still consume other drugs since of course and ive never had a problem like that again.


----------



## mauve

Dilapidated said:


> Benzos for me.
> 
> I don't know if I'm talking out my arse, but I think different people will have different DoC based upon their neurological and psychological predispositions and their life experiences. I'd hypothesise that one's DoC is going to be the hardest for them to quit, with some exceptions being those that produce potentially fatal withdrawal symptoms. Another reason for the DoC hypothesis is that one is more likely to go further down the rabbit hole with their DoC, whether it be nicotine, alcohol, cocaine, or benzos; or all of the above.
> 
> People that don't have their lives mangled by anxiety generally think benzos are overrated, boring, or just put them to sleep. People with predisposition to or suffering from anxiety disorders likely have feelings of mental clarity, improved cognition (for a while), more enjoyable social interactions, and a good night sleep.
> 
> People with chronic pain likely feel bliss in feeling numb from opioids, whereas others who are physically fit may feel bared and wonder why people would use these drugs. Maybe they'd have a better time on cocaine + alcohol.
> 
> Curious people might seek out the answers to the universe and gravitate towards psychedelics, which generally aren't addictive. But they aren't altogether harmless. Some people freak the fuck out on them and the effects can overstay their welcome.
> 
> ut having taken the test, I can see the results suggest it isn't entirely in my own head. Sadly others also experience horrific benzo withdrawals.
> 
> Another factor of interest is the worst PAWS (Post Acute Withdrawal Syndrome). A simple yet crude proxy would be relapse rates, and the thoughts. feelings, behaviours, and other external factors that lead to relapse.


OMG that is very true!

"People that don't have their lives mangled by anxiety generally think benzos are overrated, boring, or just put them to sleep. People with predisposition to or suffering from anxiety disorders likely have feelings of mental clarity, improved cognition (for a while), more enjoyable social interactions, and a good night sleep."

I remember my first experience having benzos given in a psych ward I was in for a week after a serious health diagnosis. They didn't have the same effect literally just put me to sleep and felt nothing more than a sleeping pill. I didn't like them but it was some protocol as I wasn't sleeping or leaving my Psych room to take them every night 

However 2 years later when I started having panic attacks and constant anxiety I got prescribed them whilst waiting for a therapist I told the Dr they are just sleeping pills won't do a thing to me... I wish it just put me to sleep and nothing else like the first time . 
However when I took it this time round It literally felt like a breath of fresh air like this is how your supposed to feel! 

I gave one to a friend who was emotional at the time said did nothing to them.

Interesting how drugs affect us differently and at different times in our lives.

Stay away from benzos! Unless it's an emergency! These drugs should be kept one dose at a time in a plastic breakable container used only in an absolute emergency!


----------



## Dilapidated

mauve said:


> OMG that is very true!
> 
> "People that don't have their lives mangled by anxiety generally think benzos are overrated, boring, or just put them to sleep. People with predisposition to or suffering from anxiety disorders likely have feelings of mental clarity, improved cognition (for a while), more enjoyable social interactions, and a good night sleep."
> 
> I remember my first experience having benzos given in a psych ward I was in for a week after a serious health diagnosis. They didn't have the same effect literally just put me to sleep and felt nothing more than a sleeping pill. I didn't like them but it was some protocol as I wasn't sleeping or leaving my Psych room to take them every night
> 
> However 2 years later when I started having panic attacks and constant anxiety I got prescribed them whilst waiting for a therapist I told the Dr they are just sleeping pills won't do a thing to me... I wish it just put me to sleep and nothing else like the first time .
> However when I took it this time round It literally felt like a breath of fresh air like this is how your supposed to feel!
> 
> I gave one to a friend who was emotional at the time said did nothing to them.
> 
> Interesting how drugs affect us differently and at different times in our lives.
> 
> Stay away from benzos! Unless it's an emergency! These drugs should be kept one dose at a time in a plastic breakable container used only in an absolute emergency!



So sorry to hear, all that happened to you, mauve.

I very feel more grief towards people such as yourself, who I consider a victim of the war on drugs, than say myself, who wasn't exactly a casualty due to my passivity, but rather as someone who thought they were read up and thus felt I 'knew' the negative effects (to the extent one can without experience), and accepted the risks as they were more tolerable to me than my continued state of anxiety and its capacity to metastasise into something more sinister with greater capacity for mental, physical, and social harm from taking no action. I had a long history with anxiety. I only wish it was diagnosed sooner, and was recognised as a severity that required medication in addition to other management techniques. 

I had explored, investigated, invested, practised, and ultimately exhausted my available options By the time I decided to self medicate with illicitly obtained xanax. Exercise was such a big part of my life, mostly to exhaust myself so I could sleep, and I gained confidence being in great shape. However, I have to say my body image was a cause of anxiety, and I had an unhealthy relationship around food, weight, mirrors (funny story for another time), body fat percentage, and low self esteem. I was around 30 years old when I first decided to hell with the law, and bought my first introductory 100mg of Xanax. At the risk of sounding irredeemably conceited by this stage I had been kicked out of the Army (thank Allah), had an Honours level 4 year undergraduate with the opportunity to publish my thesis, which I had designed, came up with the hypotheses, testing criteria, statistical methodology, and solid understanding off the theoretical underpinnings of the research area and  broad reedings of the other researchers in the niche field, even had made international contacts with some to dive further into them as scientists and potential allies in the field. 

Looking back, as a guy that was only 172 cm, and who did not have good posture was a a choice and statement of identity being that I was a skater, and Melbourne rave dancer, way ahead of the reality I was occupied as soldier for most of my adult life (more lols there, later), and for the past 4 years at that stage had been a very diligent nerd, infatuated with psychology, and wishing to rehabilitate my education status above most things. So I had the adopted the laid back posture that came with my musical, and artistic identity rather than that of my prior employment or academic identity, purely out of motivated image projection. At the risk of sounding shallowdickhead (which I was...still am...but REALY was back then. I was full of myself yet incredibly insecure about my body image, and vapid (Despite surprising myself by obtaining great grades at uni, I worked extremely hard to acquire them. I was dumb as dog shit in my general knowledge. Though tried in vein to rectify that, by reading fiction, and generally training to make up for years 3-10 being mostly in suspension outside the VP's office. 

TBF, I was not a Not totally stupid as I'm painting myself out to be, but obviously uneducated in the classroom sense which at the time didn't bother me so much, as the education I was exposed to was not worth wasting my time on. Once I learned enough to get by, I went all in on music. But mostly I was crippled by anxiety and fear of rejection. I had other fields of intelligence that were not and should not be part of any child's curriculum. 

As a kid in the 90's I spent way to long concerning myself with my body image (which is again another story for a later chapter in life). I hit the gym hard. I manage my diet to the best of my ability at the time (no internet), had effeminate features and grew my hair like Anthony Kiedis. I also spent far too much on clothes. Like holy fuck. The advertisers and consumer culture got to me hard, until I watched fight club (which I was too young and dub to get the deeper themes. For reasons unbeknown to me, as I knew the 'real' me, and how fake I was. How much time, effort and money went into the cultivation of my aesthetics, that I found it hard to accept that women and men (l lot of dudes) found me attractive. I could never play games, and never lead people on, but I had very little interest in being in a romantic relationship, or even superficial one night stands. Just the knowledge that other people found me desirable was enough to validate that shallow part of my obsessive, narcissistic vanity. I wanted to be unobtainable. LMFAO. I guess I desired people who I thought were unobtainable to me, so I wanted other to feel that way about me. What a fucking loser, a I right?

Now sorry, I have fucked up some of the timeline. I didn't start studying at uni until I was kicked out of the Army for pissing positive to ecstasy. But it doesn't change much. I had a passing interest in pop psychology. Thank god Jordan Peterson was not a successful grifter until I entered academia and would later become familiar enough to recognise him as a pseudoscientist, at best. He was not a Psychologists areshole compared to the real academics I came to learn and admire. Though before this, I'll admit with fully deserved shame, that I bought, and read a few David Icke books on the Illuminati, Graham Hancock, on pseudo archaeology, and even spirituality books concerning astral sphere. I actually had a few profound 'astral' experiences that I cannot explain in any other way. That said, I've used hallucinogens more than enough, including DMT on occasion, and I find it as if not more difficult to describe the astral phenomena, as nobody takes that seriously. Not even trippers. Hey, not even I did. I knew the guy was a crank, but that's what I felt gave him his underdog status in pseudo intellectualism that appealed to pseudo intellectuals like me in my wasted youth. 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Enough about my cherry picked life story. I was in my 30's. Kicked out of the army for being too cool, though I will have the last laugh on that matter [watch this space, unless legal advice is to remove it], I was highly educated 'on paper', fit as a mountain goat with a resting heart rate of around 42 bpm, had the heroine chic male body with <5% body fat and veins popping everywhere, while relaxing, and after an hour in the gym, I looked like the models in the posters to motivate people to train hard and by Kalien Klien. I could ride a Giant TRC in lycra like it was fitted for a super villian. Never had trouble sparking up conversation, and because I as/am a-sexual, I really was perceived as a one tracked mind pervert. Also lived in a town of say 100 000 people. I had no friends, but plenty of single serving friends, or hobby specific friends. None of them new me besides what I chose to let them know. And despite all of this unchecked privilege everyone seemed to like me. All but myself. Anxiety ruled my life, from the time I was neglected by my mom who chose a violent drunken scumbag over spending quality time with me (my first impression was spot on), my father who chose to leave my mumm me, and my bro, for a younger psycho bitch, to my most beloved uncle who killed himself in his car parked in his parents driveway [I don't know the full reason why, but I do know a lot was kept from me, as he was a drug user, spent time in the slammer for manslaughter (vehicle accident, DUI, survivors guilt got the better of him), and until them, my family used to gloat that I inherited his good looks. I see it, but he was truly beautiful, I was a $2 counterfeit version of him. I looked up to him so much. I have been waiting to die ever since I heard the news at the age of 10. He was a state champion cycler; I was an avid cycling addict; He studied Carl Jung, I studied A Bachelor of Psychology. He as addicted to morphine. I later became addicted to Benzodiazepines. We was universally loved and missed. I didn't want to exist in this fucked up world. He wasn't a coward. I am, and that's why I'm still here.

Anyway, I can't seem to get to the fucking point. Mauve, I feel bad that you were introduce into the intoxicating allure of benzodiazepines against your will, and it breaks my heart that they were forced upon you until they revealed their false promises which undoubtedly lead you, like any sane person to pursue them to make them come good on their promises. It might be a stretch of my imagination, or a projection, but I see no reason why they wouldn't have made good on their promises and so much more provided that you surrendered nearly all you had to offer to them. Only to discover that they lied to you, about nearly everything. And when you had the courage to call bullshit on them, they already had enough dirt on you to keep using you for fear of them savagely turning on you. Using your deepest fears and insecurities as emotional blackmail to keep you from leaving them. After All they now things about you that you could never tell anyone else, yet they somehow have to power to compel one to betray themselves and their closest relationships. They don't explain to friends and family the power they exert over your perceptions of yourself, others, and your relationship to others, they merely use one's insecurities to isolate, alienate, and potentially decimate all that matters to their host. Nobody has the strength to speak the truth when they're constantly whispering the nastiest things into your mind, gaslighting at every opportunity. Taking the feelings of normality the once offered only to make a disturbing caricature of oneself have the genuine feeling of normality. If only anyone could see that they couldn't unsee it. Self isolation seems the only viable option. To suffer invisibly from loved ones, and in silence if only they'd shut up with incessant intrusive thoughts that sound so intimate and real they don't sound as though they are coming from you. But from a demon possing you since the first time they whispered their false promises of safety, comfort, and unconditional love. Enhancement of all your relationships, so that you're feeling intouch with not only your deep self, but with humanity. The good bad and the ugly, all share a similar beauty once the putrid vaile of reality had been discarded and replaced with chemical rose glasses that distort fears and insecurities into distant memories. 

But they lay dormant. Growing with significance to one's self concept in relation to all aspects of self, relationships with others, from lovers, to frivolous indulgences. To nature and what it means to be a part of nature having so comfortably lived apart from it for so long. What is real any more. I can't remember so it can't be to important. Maybe its can wait. Nothing is important that can't wait until tomorrow. Shit!!! was yesterday really ten years ago? I guess, because I don't recognise myself in the mirror, hense why I threw them all away some years ago, yesterday. It explains why my friends are as I remember them, but be damned if I can find them. What's there even to say. I can't remember.

At least I remember making the choice that lead me here. I don't find much comfort in that. Though I dread to think how much I would resent the people who made these choices for me. I'm content with self loathing. It's something I can accept and get used to. But if I didn't loathe myself, who could take my place, and how would I ever convey to them without the slightest ambiguity who I feel about them? They'd likely hang up, or stop reading, or do whatever it takes to avoid facing the reality that I am familiar with, if not comforted by.  


PS: I hope you're doing well, mauve. I didn't write any of this with the intent to make you are anyone reading feel worse about themselves, or towards those that introduced them into the monster we likely love and hate, and fight, and perhaps surrender to. I have a bad habit of using 'you' as a substitution for 'me' or 'myself' etc.

I can only guess at how anyone else feels, and never do I intend to put words in anyone's mouth. I'm merely engaging in some writing prompted by your rsponsponse to me above. If there is anything in here that I would want people to take as literal about me, including anything that I have said, it's that I'm an idiot. That's what is undeniably true. That is my saving grace. But it's no excuse to hurt anybody or cause anyone any pain. If I have done so, let me know. I won't ask for examples to defend myself, but if they are offered I will learn from them. And without question I'll remove my post. Such a request can come from anybody, and I'll respect their wishes all the same.

I strongly urge that nobody quote half waking my ramblings. Doing so is a waste of bandwidth, at the very least.

Much love. Stay strong, even when it feels like weakness is preferable. The difference between strength and weakness is relative, to what? Love??? Memories of love??? Yearning for simpler times? WTF do I know??? Nothing would be my strong preference.


----------

